# Discover: MALAYSIA



## nazrey

*Malaysia*












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

Hibiscus rosa sinensis










The national flower of Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia Airlines


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










*Genting Highlands* is a famous mountain resort in Malaysia straddling the border of the states of Pahang and Selangor. It can be reached by car or by the fastest moving cable car of South East Asia (6 m/s).

It is sometimes known as the Las Vegas of Malaysia as it is the only legal land-based casino in Malaysia. The Casinos are run by the Genting Group. Besides the casino, this resort also features many hotels owned by Genting subsidiaries, which is Genting Hotel, Highland Hotel, Resorts Hotel, Theme Park Hotel, First World Hotel, Awana Genting and Ria Apartment. One of them, the First World Hotel has 6,300 rooms, making it the largest hotel in the world. Other facilities in this resort include a theme park, golf course, sky diving simulator and many other diversions.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Kual Lumpur from Genting Highlands


----------



## nazrey

To the casino...


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










>> To Kuala Lumpur


----------



## LordMarshall

Great tour a wonderful country  kay:


----------



## Gilgamesh

Malaysia truley Asia mg: 

btw, just an advice, if you'd post all similar photos of one place in the same post instead of one photo per post, it'd make it much easier to browse through the whole thread. :lol:


----------



## nazrey

KL


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*









Islands of Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Pangkor island










*Pulau Pangkor* is an island off the coast of Perak in north-west peninsular Malaysia, reached by ferry from Lumut, a small coastal town that links to Ipoh. It has a land area of only 8 square kilometers, and a population of approximately 25,000 inhabitants. It is heavily promoted as a low-key tourist destination by the Malaysia government, but fishing and fish products remain major industries.

Pangkor island airport



















Pangkor laut resort
by rex-lu


----------



## nazrey

*Diving in Malaysia*










*Islands of Sipadan* :
Sipadan island 
Mabul island
Kapalai island










In the northeast of Borneo, in the borderland between Malaysia, Indonesia and Philippines there are three world-class dive destinations located within sight of each other. Sipadan is the legendary island of the turtles, Kapalai with a resort built on stilts in the middle of the sea, and Mabul - an enchanting island where every coconut tree has its own number.




























by Angela Choi




























Pictures by tuttle luttle


----------



## nazrey

*Islands of Sipadan :*


----------



## nazrey

*spratly island*

*Layang-Layang island*










*underwater sanctuary Layang-Layang*

Situated just over 300km northwest of Sabah's capital Kota Kinabalu in the South China Sea, Pulau Layang-Layang (Layang-layang Island) is an isolated atoll-like ring of 13 linked coral reefs. The whole island is only 7.5km long and two km wide. Due to its remoteness, the Layang-Layang reefs are pristine with superb visibility. Steep walls provide spectacular diving down to a great depth, and attract pelagic species such as Barracuda, Bigeye Trevally and Sharks.


----------



## nazrey

*Redang island*

Redang Island, locally known as Pulau Redang or just "Redang" is one of the largest and most beautiful of the islands off the east coast of Malaysia. It is a popular holiday island for Malaysians, most of whom come on package deals to one of the resorts. Redang is one of nine islands, which form a marine park, and which offer snorkling and diving opportunities. Access is from Merang or Kuala Terengganu on boats operated by the resorts; there is also a small airport.

Airport of Redang island


----------



## nazrey

*Tioman island*

Tioman is the biggest and most impressive island at the east coast. There is a brisk jungle covers a ridge on the west section of the island, which ends at the idyllic location of a beautiful palm fringed beach. Tioman offers a wide range of activities for visitors: snorkeling in crystal clear water, discover the beautiful underwater world when you go diving, or just laze on the beach while you work on that tan. Also, there is a jungle on the island that is just begging to be explored. The dense forest is a habitat for many kinds of flora and fauna.

The island is served by ferries from the Malaysian mainland, and propeller plane service by Berjaya Air from Singapore and Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.











Tourism Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Sepang International Circuit












Code:


Capacity	80 000
Built           1999	
Laps	        56	
Circuit length	5.54 km (3.44 miles)	
Race length	310.41 km (192.88 miles)

2005 winner	1:31'33.736 (Fernando Alonso, Renault)	
2005 pole	3'07.672 (Fernando Alonso, Renault)	
2005 fastest lap	1'35.483 (Kimi Rأ¤ikkأ�nen, McLaren)










First included in the Formula One World Championship in 1999, the Malaysian Grand Prix is held at the hyper-modern Sepang International Circuit at Sepang, Malaysia, near Kuala Lumpur.

The seven Malaysian Grands Prix have seen a good deal of action on and off the track, whilst the weather furnace heat one minute, tropical storm the next adds extra spice. The most notable Grand Prix at Sepang to date was the inaugural event in 1999. It saw Michael Schumacher return to the sport after his absence due to a broken leg sustained at that year's British Grand Prix, dominating the race and handing the victory to title-hopeful teammate Eddie Irvine, only for both Ferraris to be disqualified due to a technical irregularity, handing the title until the steward's decision was over-rule to Mika Hأ¤kkinen.

The 2001 event was hit by a heavy rainstorm in the middle of the race which made conditions very difficult. Conditions were so bad that the two Ferraris of Michael Schumacher and Rubens Barrichello spun off almost simultaneously at the same corner. Remarkably, they both recovered to score a Ferrari '1-2'.

Since 2001, the Malaysian Grand Prix has moved from the end of the schedule to the beginning, which has seen some topsy-turvy results as teams and drivers get to grips with their new equipment, with many races heavily influenced by the winners and losers of the scramble for position into the tight double hairpin bend at the first corner.


----------



## nazrey

KLIA & Sepang F1 circuit
by M Radzi Desa


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

The city is served by Kuala Lumpur International Airport, in Sepang, which is accessible via the KLIA Ekspres train service. The city was formerly served by the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang Jaya.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










Fraser's Hill is a hill resort located on the Titiwangsa Ridge in the state of Pahang in Malaysia.

by HB Chew


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak*










Baram river from aircraft


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Taman Negara* was literally means "national park" in Malay. The total area of Taman Negara is 4,343 km.

Taman Negara encompasses three states, Pahang, Kelantan and Terengganu, each with its own legislation. The Taman Negara Enactment (Pahang) No.2 of 1939 is enforced in the state of Pahang, the Taman Negara Enactment (Kelantan) No. 14 of 1938 in the state of Kelantan and the Taman Negara Enactment (Terengganu) No.6 of 1939 in the state of Terengganu. The enactments have similar contents.

Taman Negara Pahang is the largest at 2,477 km, followed by Taman Negara Kelantan at 1,043 km and Taman Negara Terengganu at 853 km.

Taman Negara was declared for conservation in 1938 and has become Malaysia's premier national park and the largest in the country covering over 4343 square kilometres (434,300 hectares) of primary forest, spans across three states Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang - and is situated in the centre of the Peninsula Malaysia. Taman Negara is the most extensive protected area of pristine, lowland, evergreen rainforest in the country. Taman Negara originated from a Pahang State Legislation in 1925 and in the district of Jerantut. Over 1300 square kilometres of tropical jungle in its natural state was designated "THE GUNUNG TAHAN GAME RESERVE". This became the National Park in 1938 when the Sultan of Pahang, Terengganu and Kelantan set aside the present area, and named it the "KING GEORGE V NATIONAL PARK". After Independence, the name was changed to TAMAN NEGARA. The stated purpose of Taman Negara is "to utilise the land within the park in perpetuity, for the propagation, protection and preservation of indigeneous flora and fauna". With so much to see and do, a trip to Taman Negara is a must on your itinerary.

by skarpetka


----------



## nazrey

by WEN


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










*Sepilok Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre*

The oldest Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre is located at Sepilok, which is a 20-minute drive from Sandakan. An area of 11,000 acres of virgin equatorial rainforest has been set aside as forest reserve and orang utan rehabilitation centre. Here, you can experience a close encounter with the "Wild Man of Borneo." 

Orang Utan










Feeding time










by NikTheCat










by f1nutter


----------



## nazrey

Sabah is the only state in Malaysia where Stream loco is still operating in.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Antique Kota Kinabalu Locomotive
by Allen Peter


----------



## nazrey

*Tip of Borneo*
by Ben Johnston


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*










*PEDU LAKE*










MUTIARA PEDU LAKE 
Mutiara Pedu Lake Resort stands majestically on two islands in the 75-sq km
man-made lake, surrounded by one of the world's oldest tropical rainforests.
Its 205 chalets including suites are designed along Kedah-Thai wooden 
houses on stilts, with some standing in the placid waters of the lake.


Pedu Lake or Ampangan Pedu as known locally, is located in the state of Kedah, Malaysia. It lies at latitude 6 degrees 15 minutes, longitude 100 degrees 46 minutes at the height of 59.0 meters above mean sea level. The lake has the characteristics of a sea with both low tide and high tide. At maximum water level, the lake is 97.5m deep (320 feet).This man-made lake, is 75 sq km in area, is surrounded by primary tropical rainforests. It is part of the catchment area for the Pedu Dam in which water is stored to irrigate the padi fields on the plains of Kedah. 

Located 90km from the state capital Alor Setar and served by good roads, it is easily accessible.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Flags*

*Malaysian Federal Territories*

Federal Territory (Malay: Wilayah Persekutuan) is a collective of territories governed directly by the Malaysian federal government. All Federal Territories have equivalent status as other 13 Malaysian states though the territories have neither head of state nor has any state assembly. Currently, there are three Federal Territories in Malaysia. They are Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya and Labuan. Kuala Lumpur is the Malaysian capital while Putrajaya is Malaysia's administrative center.

All Federal Territories were originally part of two states - Sabah and Selangor. Both Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya were part of Selangor while Labuan was part of Sabah. Kuala Lumpur was ceded by the state of Selangor to the federal government on February 1 1974 while Putrajaya became the third Federal Territory on October 19, 1995. Labuan, which was part of Sabah, became the second Federal Territory in 1984.

*Territory Flag*
Federal Territory of Kuala Lumpur










Federal Territory of Putrajaya
Putrajaya is a planned city and a federal territory that acts as an federal 
government administration centre of Malaysia moved from the bustling of 
Kuala Lumpur. However, Kuala Lumpur still serves as Malaysia's national and 
legislative capital.

To the west is Cyberjaya, a cyber city, also located within the Multimedia 
Super Corridor.

As a city created to be an administrative centre of a country, Putrajaya is 
analogous to Washington DC in the United States, Canberra in Australia and 
Brasilia in Brazil.










Federal Territory of Labuan


----------



## nazrey

*State Flags*

*Malay Peninsula*










*Peninsular Malaysia*
Northern Region: Perlis, Kedah, Penang, Perak
East Coast Region: Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang
Central Region: Selangor, federal territories of Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya
Southern Region: Negeri Sembilan, Melaka, Johor

Northern Region:
Perlis










Kedah










Penang










Perak











Central Region: 
Selangor










East Coast Region: 
Kelantan










Terengganu










Pahang










Southern Region: 
Negeri Sembilan










Melaka










Johor


----------



## nazrey

*East Malaysia*
East Malaysia contains Sabah and Sarawak
Sabah










Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*Dataran putra, Putrajaya*










The Dataran Putra, being a centerpiece of Putrajaya is where the Boulevard is linked to the Perdana Putra building and Mercu Tanda. 

Designed basically as two concentric plazas surrounded by Taman Putra Perdana, the circular ceremonial area is an open hard landscape encircled by Chahar Baghs, which acts as a transition between the parks and the ceremonial area. Inside the Chahar Baghs is carefully arranged interplay of paths, water channels, flower beds and trees. Beyond the Chahar Baghs is a sea of colorful local flora. 

The Dataran is divided into 11 segments, in the pattern of an 11-pointed star. The outer 11-pointed star represents the 11 states of Malaya when the country gained independence in August 1957, the inner 13-pointed star the 13 states that formed Malaysia in 1963 and the 14-pointed star includes the new addition of the Federal Territory. The progressive arrangements of the different pointed stars finally culminate in a circle in the centre of the Dataran. The circle symbolizes the ultimate goal of unity


----------



## nazrey

by Ian Chew










by Kelvin Tan


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya*










Cyberjaya is a township that forms a key part of the Multimedia Super Corridor in Malaysia. It is situated about 50 km from Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia.

Cyberjaya spans an area about 28.94 square kilometres (7,000 acres) the city is the nucleus of the Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC). It was built to be the city of the future, but no actual goals towards this end have been announced.

The official opening ceremony for Cyberjaya was held in July 1999 by then prime Minister, Datuk Seri Dr Mahathir bin Mohamad.

A number of companies who qualify for MSC incentives have relocated to Cyberjaya. Among them are IBM, Shell IT, EDS and others.

An early component of Cyberjaya was the Multimedia University, known locally as MMU. The universitiy's enrolment is currently about 12,000 students. Departments include Electrical Engineering, Information Technology, Creative Media, Business and Economics. MMU is no longer the only education institution located in Cyberjaya since the relocation of the Limkokwing University of Creative Technology (LUCT) to Cyberjaya.

The site for Cyberjaya was primarily undeveloped land consisting of oil palm plantations. It has since seen extensive building activities including a small mall, a boutique hotel, and numerous commercial buildings. As of 2005, Cyberjaya still lacks significant residential properties resulting in de-population of the area when office workers commute home every night.

Cyberjaya is approximately 40 minutes from the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur, 30 minutes from the Kuala Lumpur International Airport and less than one hour from Port Klang, the nation's main port. It is connected to all main business districts by a network of highways. There is no railway station in Cyberjaya, even though the KLIA Ekspres railway line passes almost the whole length of Cyberjaya's eastern border. Cyberjaya does feature a single bus terminal.

*Putrajaya*
























































*Cyberjaya*



































































































































Putrajaya/Cyberjaya transport terminal


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*










*Penang Hill - funicular carriage*

The ride up the Funicular railway from the Lower Tunnel Station takes around half hour to the top. The early red and white cable cars were made in Switzerland and the funicular railway was a feat in engineering for Southeast Asia when its train carriage first passed through the steepest tunnel in Penang. Before the railway, the only way up was by horse, that is, Acehnese ponies or by being carried all the way up by Tamil *******!

A spectacular view awaits with a small botanical garden and 78 species of birds, with rare species of thrushes, woodpeckers, bee-eaters and sunbirds. Penang Hill is also home to the tree shrew, civet cat, flying lemur, macaque, monkeys and squirrels.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Penang bridge


----------



## nazrey

*Yatch club services in Malaysia*









Penang









































































KOTA KINABALU




























Langkawi


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Pahang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Genting Highlands* is a famous mountain resort in Malaysia straddling the border of the states of Pahang and Selangor. It can be reached by car or by the fastest moving cable car of South East Asia (6 m/s).
> 
> It is sometimes known as the Las Vegas of Malaysia as it is the only legal land-based casino in Malaysia. The Casinos are run by the Genting Group. Besides the casino, this resort also features many hotels owned by Genting subsidiaries, which is Genting Hotel, Highland Hotel, Resorts Hotel, Theme Park Hotel, First World Hotel, Awana Genting and Ria Apartment. One of them, the First World Hotel has 6,300 rooms, making it the largest hotel in the world. Other *facilities in this resort include a theme park*, golf course, sky diving simulator and many other diversions.


Genting - City Of Entertainment


----------



## nazrey

Genting sky venture!


----------



## nazrey

Flying coaster


----------



## nazrey

Awana Genting Resort shrouded in morning clouds


----------



## nazrey

Genting Them park


----------



## nazrey

|| Kuala Lumpur viewed from Genting mountain ||


----------



## TYW

interesting thread, nazrey!! great job


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highlands
by TYW


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

*P*e*r*usahaan *O**t**o*mobil *N*asional Sdn Bhd (PROTON)
Malaysian National Car


----------



## nazrey

PROTON worldwide


































Australia Official site
UK Official site
Singapore Official site
Turkey Official site
South Africa Official site
Iran Official site
Nepal Official site


----------



## nazrey

PROTON Gen2
All MODELS


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua - Malaysian compact car*










*Per*usahaan *O*tomobil Ke*dua* Sdn Bhd (Perodua)
Perodua Myvi Colours


----------



## nazrey

*MODENAS :::: Motosikal Dan Enjin Nasional Sdn. Bhd.
Malaysian Natioanl Motorcycle*

Latest model
PASSION 125


----------



## nazrey

KL monorail


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Exchange rates*


















*Cars per 1000 people*
*Source : economist.com*


----------



## jlshyang

this is a comprehensive thread on Malaysia. Keep up the good work Nazrey!


----------



## nazrey

*Wau*










*PICTURE : Kelantan Is Fame For The Giant Wau Bulan*

Wau or Kite in Malay is a uniquely designed Malayan kite that has flown since times past. 

It is a marvelous tradition inherent to the culture of the people, especially in the Eastern States of the Malayan Peninsula. Today, the kite is still widely found in Kelantan and Terengganu, especially during harvest time.










*Wau bulan
Moon Kite*


----------



## nazrey

Wau bulan


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Airlines*










Malaysia Airlines' humble origins began in the golden age of travel. A joint initiative of the Ocean Steamship Company of Liverpool, the Straits Steamship Company of Singapore and Imperial Airways led to a proposal to the government of the Colonial Straits Settlement to run an air service between Penang and Singapore. The result was the incorporation of Malayan Airways Limited (MAL) on October 12, 1937. 

On April 2, 1947, the first fare paying passengers boarded an MAL Airspeed Consul plane in Singapore that was bound for Kuala Lumpur. By the end of 1947, Malayan Airways had engaged in an expansion exercise to cater to the growing needs of a growing nation. Within three months, MAL broke the borders of domestic service to offer flights to Jakarta, Medan, Palembang and Saigon. A dynamic team of visionaries saw the need for expansion for such a young airline. The era of international travel was coming to Asia and MAL was to be a pioneer in providing regional flight services.

Then, British Overseas Airways Corporation (BOAC - now British Airways), a technology pioneer and a majority shareholder of MAL, provided technical services such as repairs, spares and training, even initiating training for local crew members in the United Kingdom. The presence of BOAC also facilitated MAL's entry as a member of IATA.

Meeting the needs of regional travel also meant expanding the fleet and providing for passenger comfort. Services on the five-seater Airspeed Consul were further enhanced by the acquisition of a 21-seater DC3. The DC3 also heralded the advent of in-flight service in MAL.

A year after the Independence of Malaya in 1957, MAL took the next step in becoming part of the new corporate scene in Malaysia. The participation of BOAC, QANTAS, the government of the Federation of Malaya, Singapore and the Territory of North Borneo launched MAL as a public limited company.

By 1958, the resources that were accumulated from being a public corporation allowed MAL to acquire five more Beaver aircraft and a new Douglas DC4 Skymaster, which went on to pioneer a route to Hong Kong. This was MAL's first flight beyond Southeast Asia.

The process of fleet expansion followed in 1959 when MAL entered the jet age with the purchase of the Vickers Viscount aircraft. The jet age brought about speed and new levels of comfort for travellers. By 1960, MAL had taken possession of a Lockheed Super Constellation, which propelled MAL into other far-flung regions of Asia.

The acquisition of an 82-seater Briston Britania in 1960 made mass transport by air a reality. This led to the first international non-stop service for MAL, which operated directly between Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong.


----------



## nazrey

Metro KL


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

CITIES IN MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey

BRIDGES IN MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur International airport (KLIA)*




























Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) is Malaysia's main international airport and is situated in Sepang district, in the south of the state of Selangor, about 50 km from the capital city, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

*Petro*liam *Nas*ional Bhd, PETRONAS










PETRONAS, short for Petroliam Nasional Bhd, is Malaysia's national petroleum 
corporation established on 17 August 1974. Wholly-owned by the 
Government, the corporation is vested with the entire oil and gas resources 
in Malaysia and is entrusted with the responsibility of developing and adding 
value to these resources.


----------



## nazrey

PETRONAS Twin Towers


----------



## nazrey

*Kinabalu Park - UNESCO World Heritage Centre*

Kinabalu Park, in the State of Sabah on the northern end of the island of Borneo, is dominated by Mount Kinabalu (4,095 m), the highest mountain between the Himalayas and New Guinea. It has a very wide range of habitats, from rich tropical lowland and hill rainforest to tropical mountain forest, sub-alpine forest and scrub on the higher elevations. It has been designated as a Centre of Plant Diversity for Southeast Asia and is exceptionally rich in species with examples of flora from the Himalayas, China, Australia, Malaysia, as well as pan-tropical flora.

Pictures by Terence Lim
Pitcher-plant in Kinabalu Park










Dendrobium Elizabeth










Dendrobium Joaquim Alberto Chissano










orchid akino










dendrobium Masako Kotaishi Hidenka










Dendrobium Begum Khaleda Zia










dendrobium Benazir Bhutto










More photos here


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










*Kampong Kuantan Fireflies, Selangor, Malaysia
A fine example of eco-tourism*












Watching fireflies is an enchanting experience, there is nothing like cruising on a boat along the river in the night to capture the beauty of this natural wonder. The best time to watch is 1-4 hours after sunset. A nervous excitement fills most people as they step into the boats, as the darkness is quite thick at first. In a matter of moments your eyes adjust and the fairy like lights of the fireflies line the shore. The fireflies inhibit the branches of a certain tree, the "berembang" which line the riverbank. 

Along the Firefly Park Resort Kampung Bukit Belimbing in Kuala Selangor you will never cease to be amazed as one of the fast gaining worldwide popularity site of one of the world’s most promoted fireflies (a tiny wasp-like insects) colonies. These fireflies inhibit around the branches of the berembang trees that grows along the riverbank.
Every night there is a stream of electric driven motor boats that ferry sight-seeing tourists up along the Selangor River silently to listen to the spectacular symphonic harmony of these fireflies while viewing their luminous flashes of light that is truly a magnificent sight to the eyes of the beholder.

Is it possible to make photos of the fireflies...



















Watching fireflies in Kuala Selangor has boomed into a mini industry. *The Firefly Park Resort Kampung Bukit Belimbing* is here to provide tourists with the convenience of a comfortable abodes by erecting chalets along the riverbank which take great pains as to not upset the ecological balance of this nature’s park. Built on stilts above clear riverine water that have abundance of different variety of fishes, the chalets also come with modern amenities Parents don’t worry the children’s playground, creatively designed; in bright colours have all the necessary safety standards. If an early morning jog is on the agenda a well-paved jogging track equipped with recreational facilities is easily accessible joggers can take in the beautiful landscape and fresh air without the sounds of traffic


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










Kuala Gandah Elephant Sanctuary

Kuala Gandah Elephant Conservation Centre, or popularly referred to as the Elephant Orphanage Sanctuary, is located within the bio diversified-rich and protected Krau Game Reserve & was set up in 1989 under the DWNP <Department of Wildlife & National Parks, Malaysia>, manned by the Elephant Capture & Translocation Unit

In the year 2000, the non-profit, non-governmental entity, the Malaysian Elephant Appeal was formed to help improve the situation at Kuala Gandah. The Appeal's first project was the creation of an enclosed area in which the elephants could be free to roam. Since the completion of that project, the Appeal has proceeded with several other projects that have succeeded in greatly improving the health and welfare of the elephants. Currently, the Appeal is working on developing the educational capacity of the elephant centre with the goal of transforming it into a learning hub for environmental conservation in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










Lake Gardens

Kuala Lumpur's most popular park, located at Jalan Perdana, showcases harmony, beauty and tranquility created by both man and nature. Built around two lakes, the sprawling 91.6 hectares tropical garden is a pleasant oasis within the city providing a cool and soothing ambience as one walks through a vista of exotic blooms, luxuriant foliage, imposing sculptures, creative theme parks and majestic-looking raintrees.


----------



## nazrey

*Labuan*










The duty free destination of Labuan is surrounded by pristine fringing coral reefs housing all manner for fish and marine life however there is another attraction for divers here. *Four ship wrecks lie in shallow waters just south of Pulau Labuan*. Diving is for all experience levels from novice to pro as penetration is possible.










*Blue Water Wreck*

This wreck lies northeast of Kuraman Island and is 34 km from Labuan. It gets its name from the clear 'blue' waters it lies lies in and of all the wrecks in the area this one has the best visibility. The Mabini Padre is a large Philippines fishing trawler, which caught fire and sank in 1981. The vessel lies on its port side in 35 metres with the starboard side rising to 24 metres. The side is a garden of soft corals ( dendronephthya ) and marine growth has encompassed a lot of this ship.

The hull is easily penetrated aft of the bridge superstructure, however, as in all wrecks, the chance of a rust-out, particularly in any machine spaces is an ever present risk. The swim through the stern trawl shute allows divers to pass round and under the stern to observe the single screw.












> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 10 - 35m
> 
> Currents: Occasional
> 
> Getting there : Boat 40 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct


*Cement Wreck*

The Tung Huang is a freighter that sank while transporting cement to Brunei for the Sultan's new palace on 25 September 1980. It hit the Samarang Bank and sank as it tried to reach Labuan for repairs. The wreck now lies east of Kuraman Island and just 21 km from Labuan. The vessel, 92m long, 15m wide and 7.5m deep sits vertically on the seabed at 30m. It is the easiest wreck to navigate, making it ideal for training in wreck diving.

Divers can penetrate the cargo hold and docks however nets are draped all over the vessel so care must be taken. The easy penetrations to the engine room and superstructure are riskier now days as the structure is slowly taken by the sea. The funnel fell over to port in the late 1990's and the storms of August 2002, caused the hydraulic pumping of the sea to blow out a number of superstructure panels. There is a great variety of marine life to be found here including barracuda, turtles, lion fish and reef fish. Soft and hard corals grow on the surface of the wreck, which makes this the best Labuan wreck for underwater photography.












> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 20m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct


*American Wreck*

This World War II US Navy minesweeper lies around 24 kilometers south of Labuan in roughly 30 meters of water. The USS Salute was built in Seattle, in 1943. It was first put into service in Hawaii in 1944 escorting convoys between Pearl Harbor and several ports in the Far East. Later it was involved in intense action, providing protection for anti-aircraft vessels and submarine, as well as minesweeping. After several minesweeping operations in the Philippines, the ship began operating in Brunei Bay where it struck a mine in 1945. Nine US sailors lost their lives when she sank.

Diving reveals that the stern is relatively intact with depth charge rails on deck and the top blades of the propellers just visible beneath at 30 metres deep. A huge mass looms up which are the bows facing sternwards. Off to starboard of the stern is a third large part of the ship, it is clearly evident how much damage was done by the mine. The wreck can be penetrated but be very careful as she is slowly collapsing and there is live ammunition around.












> Depth: 25 - 30m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 20m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct


*Australian Wreck*

Until recently this ship thought to have been sunk by the Royal Australian Air force, has now been identified as the Dutch vessel SS De Klerk. Scuttled by the Dutch in 1942 but salvaged by the Japanese and renamed Imabari Maru, she hit a mine and sunk 23km southwest of Labuan in 1944. She now lies at a fifty-degree angle on her port side, with only her metal skeleton left to attract abundant fish life. 339 passengers lost their lives, mostly workers and prisoners of war. 

The steam engine is a good example of its kind and the wreck is easy to penetrate. The vessel lies in 35 metres with the high side of the wreck rising to 25 metres. There is a huge blast hole in the starboard side. At the stern is the steel propeller which was visible in 1993 but was covered by sand in 2003.












> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 15m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct


----------



## nazrey

*Labuan*










*Labuan International Sea Sports Complex*

Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is located at the waterfront area along Jalan Tanjung Purun. It is within close proximity to Labuan town center. The complex covers an area of 5.91 acres. It was a project under the 7th Malaysia plan and built at a total cost of RM25 million.

Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is part of the Labuan waterfront beautification project. Its objective is to create a world-class water sports center and to develop more attractive places of interests in line with the Malaysian Prime Minister's vision to turn Labuan into a major island destination.

Labuan International Sea Sports Complex opens to the public in June 2001 when it hosted the yearly Labuan Sea Challenge 2001.

The improved infrastructure and facilities provided by this complex is expected to enhance Labuan's appeal to attract more tourists and investors. The modern amenities will enable the island to host more international sea sports events and championships.

The Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is designed with three prominent structures connected to a main viewing plaza. Every building houses a specific activity. Each of these imposing towers is an integral part of a large modern water sports complex. The architecture offers a dramatic expression of nature, tradition and modern functionality. The complex houses the main sea sports centre, an administrative block, a marine biology museum, souvenir shops and eateries.


----------



## nazrey

> *Layang-Layang island*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *underwater sanctuary Layang-Layang*
> 
> Situated just over 300km northwest of Sabah's capital Kota Kinabalu in the South China Sea, Pulau Layang-Layang (Layang-layang Island) is an isolated atoll-like ring of 13 linked coral reefs. The whole island is only 7.5km long and two km wide. Due to its remoteness, the Layang-Layang reefs are pristine with superb visibility. Steep walls provide spectacular diving down to a great depth, and attract pelagic species such as Barracuda, Bigeye Trevally and Sharks.



*Malaysia :: Layang Layang : Gorgonian Forest*











The wall here drops from 15 meters down to 40 and then beyond. A current runs parallel to the wall and huge red, yellow and green Gorgonians can be seen feeding in it. The viz here can be awsome as a result of the horizontal current. It is also one of the better places to spot *hammerhead sharks* and big schooling pelagics such as tuna and barracuda. The scalloped hammerheads are most likely to appear in April and May, they can be in extremely large schools so keep an eye out towards the deep blue.



> Layang Layang at a glance
> 
> Accommodation : Resort
> 
> Highlights : Stunning visibility, marine life and Hammerheads.
> 
> Average cost of a dive : $50 (accom inclusive package)
> 
> Dive Sites : 10+
> 
> Dive Operators : 1
> 
> Getting there : Air 1 hour from Kota Kinabalu.
> 
> Off Season : Nov / Jan


----------



## nazrey

*Labuan*










*The World War II Memorial*

The World War II Memorial in Labuan is the largest in Malaysia. 3,905 graves of soldiers mostly Australians, British and Indians lie here. This memorial is maintained by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission. Photos were taken in December 2004.


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










*KL Bird Park*
The world's Largest walk-in free flight aviary

- Nearly 21 acres of aviaries
- There are more than 3000 birds from hundreds of species


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*










*Royal Langkawi International Regatta 2006*

From the 12th until the 17th of Februari, the Royal Langkawi Yacht Club will be organizing the Royal Langkawi International Regatta 2006, in Kuah, Langkawi. 

The 2006 regatta is expected to see participation from various countries including Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore, Australia, and New Zealand. Seasoned sailors and cruising yachtsmen from various countries will be at the helm of about 50 to 70 yachts in four grueling races.

A host of exciting activities have been planned for the regatta, including a fabulous fireworks display for the closing ceremony, and performances by guest artists. Participants and guests will also be treated to sumptuous dinners and fun-filled parties while exciting events, merchandise booths and lots more are being planned for visitors to the regatta.


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*










Kuan Yin temple and Kek Lok Si

One of Southeast Asias finest Buddhist temples, the Kek Lok Si is located in the town of Ayer Itam. Built in tiers, the temple culminates with the beautifully crafted, 7-story, 30 meters high Pagoda

The sprawling Buddhist temple of Kek Lok Si climbs up a hillside near the village of Air Itam, now really a suburb of Georgetown. The temple was begun in 1890. The temple is supposedly the largest in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










Batu Caves

- The Batu Caves are a Hindu temple
- World's Tallest/Biggest Murugan Statue in Kuala Lumpur
- The 250 stairs up to the cave
- Monkey, monkeys, monkeys...


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*











White Water Rafting

A new thrill in Sabah is whitewater rafting. This exciting sport of rafting down rivers with foaming, turbulent rapids is a big attraction for both locals and foreigners' in Sabah. Its wide variety of fast flowing rivers, matches with scenic splendours of Borneo's pristine jungles, transforms each rafting trip into a unique experience of one of the world's cultural and botanical treasures. The Padas river challenge adventure seekers to defy its thundering wavesover 10 feet high. This trip originates from *Kota Kinabalu to Tenom* Gorge and follows a ride on the unique narrow gorge railway to the start of an adrenalin pumping roller coastal ride, and Kiulu Rivers adventure offer wholesome family fun with white waters separated by enough calm stretches of river to recuperate.











Beaufort



















Tenom





































by Helen & Sam


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










Rafflesia

Rafflesia is a genus of parasitic flowering plants. It contains 15-19 species (including four incompletely known species as recognized by Meijer 1997), all found in southeastern Asia, on the Malay Peninsula, Borneo, Sumatra and Kalimantan, and the Philippines. The flowers have no leaves and hardly any stem, just a huge speckled five-petaled flower with a diameter up to 106 cm, and weighing up to 10 kg. Even the smallest species, R. manillana, has 20 cm diameter flowers. The flowers smell like rotting meat, hence its local names which translate to "corpse flower" or "meat flower". It is parasitic on vines in the genus Tetrastigma (Vitaceae), spreading its roots inside the vine. The fruit is eaten by tree shrews and other forest mammals. Rafflesia is an official state flower of Sabah in Malaysia.
SOURCE : Wikipedia











Rafflesia


*Getting Here*


























Sabah enjoys good air-links with major cities in Asia-Pacific. Direct flights as well as transit flights via Bangkok, Brunei, Hong Kong, Taipeh, Kaoshiung, Manila, Cebu, Seoul, Singapore and Tokyo offer frequent and easy access. Whether you are chartering your own plane or travelling on major airlines, you’ll find the logistics are easy to plan. There are currently 6 airlines flying directly in Kota Kinabalu, the capital city.


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
Sutera Harbour


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
Padas River - Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
Sutera Harbour


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
Mount Kinabalu 
Pictures from malaysia.de


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

Telekom Malaysia Berhad
TM, Malaysia's Number One provider of information communication technologies.


----------



## nazrey

*TM Le Tour de Langkawi*
Official site

Le Tour de Langkawi (French for "Tour of Langkawi") is an annual cycling race which is held in Malaysia. The name of the event comes from the starting point of the first few editions, in Langkawi, Kedah, although some later editions did not include Langkawi in the race at all. The race is part of the UCI Asia Tour.

The race was created by former Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir bin Mohamad. In 2004, the existing owner of this race sold the entire Tour to Simon Donnellan. Under this new ownership the 2005 race was beset with logistical problems, with some riders not receiving prize money and large contractors not being paid. With this dark cloud hanging over it and impending legal action, the 2006 race was run on a smaller scale.

With no Protour points up for grab, some professional bike teams sight this tour as a major pre-season heating before back to the Europe.

*Route*

The route is arrange by First Cartel Sdn. Bhd. The tour is held across Peninsular Malaysia and does not include the islands. In 1997, the tour began across the sea in Sabah and continued through neighbouring Sarawak before moving to the mainland. Trouble with flights to the island caused complaints from the riders and forced the unofficialization of the second and third stages.

Genting Highlands and Dataran Merdeka of Kuala Lumpur are only the two places that have appeared in every edition of the race. Genting Highlands will be appeared in the penultimate stage of the race before it move to unpredictable started 2005, while Dataran Merdeka will be appeared in the final stage as a circuit race.

TM Le Tour de Langkaw 2006


















































































Dataran Merdeka (Merdeka square)


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










Taman Pertanian Malaysia (Malaysia Agriculture Park)




















Taman Pertanian Malaysia (Malaysia Agriculture Park) is another popular agro-forestry park that is frequented by the public and is a popular spot for school excursions. 

Here, visitors will be able to learn a lot about nature and agriculture, thanks to the many exhibits, live displays, and other demonstrations. 

The park authorities have ensured that the public is always kept informed about the activities that are going on at this 1,290ha park in *Shah Alam*. 

There are also picnic areas, nature trails, public facilities and open-air amphitheatres.


----------



## nazrey

*Melaka*










Melaka river nowaday











The Melaka River is arguably the most historically significant river in the country. It is the site of the Malay Empire founded by Parameswara in 1402. Later the Portuguese and then the Dutch were to establish the beginnings of European influence in the region on the banks of the river. It is the site of many past battles as conflicting parties sought to wrestle power and trade from each other. Since the early days of Parameswara through the days of the Portuguese, the Dutch and the British, and since the country gained independence in 1957, the river has been a focus for trade and commerce. 

Physically the river has humble origins, rising as it does from no high mountains but rather from flat soaks and swamps. Less than 50km long, the river wends its way through rice fields and nipah swamps where many birds and small animals can be seen. The river is also well stocked with fish and attracts many anglers. Approaching the sea, the river passes through the town of Melaka with its many settlements. Visitors can take a boat cruise along the river and imbibe the sights and sounds of a bustling modern town while recalling its history.

Melaka riverside walk


----------



## nazrey

*The 8th World Solar Challenge*
(coming again 2007)
Darwin - Adelaide (Australia)
Teams










Driving 3021 kilometres through the middle of Australia requires some careful planning and route maps are the heart of the challenge.Route markers every kilometre, check points throughout the route...

suria kar 



















Suria kar from Automotive Aeronautics Research Group UTM @ World Solar Challenge 2005
*Product of Universiti Teknologi Malaysia - UTM*


----------



## nazrey

suria kar 1 (the old version)


----------



## nazrey

WORLD SOLAR CAR CHAMPIONSHIP MALAYSIA 2001


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










*First Vertical Catwalk Tour in Asia (2004)*

How do you mark the launch of your new fashion concept store? A catwalk parade to showcase your new fashion collection would be nice. But not just on any runway - do it on a runway, off the side of a building - vertical.

the Vertical Catwalk Tour that has been making headlines in 5 Asian cities (Singapore, Malaysia, Taiwan, Hong Kong and China)

28 Sept 2004 @ Suria KLCC
by MyD70


----------



## alsen

Langkawi Island


----------



## nazrey

Thanks for the pic alsen....!


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










*Putrajaya Lake Set To Be Permanent Venue For F1 Powerboat Races*

The Putrajaya Lake is set to become a permanent venue for World F1 Powerboat races 

Its Managing Director Datuk Yahya Abdul Jalil said discussions are being held with the Putrajaya Corporation to enable the lake, situated at Precint 8, to become a permanent venue for powerboat racing.

"After hosting the race at the Mines Resort City in Sri Kembangan for two consecutive years, H20 feel a more comprehensive venue is needed with better infrastructure facilities," he said here Wednesday.

Yahya said the Putrajaya Lake would suit Powerboat Racing better as it is not too deep or uneven compared to the lake in the Mines Resort City.
He said after sweeping the best organisers title for three consecutive seasons since 2001, having a permanent venue would be a move in the right direction for the sport.

Meanwhile, Formula Future Club President, Senator Datuk Syed Ali Al-Habshee said the team of pilots who helped Malaysia to become the overall champion in the Formula Future World Championship in Lisbon, Portugal on Sunday, will be competing in more International races.


World F1 Powerboat
Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










Mini Kayak Expedition
The 1st "Go Kayak" Series 2006. 
at TAMAN WETLAND PUTRAJAYA


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

Keretapi Tanah Melayu, (KTM)
The main rail operator in Malaysia
The first railway track was built in 1885


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*









capital

The View twin condominiums, Penang 

*Philosophy * 
At The View, our design philosophy revolves around the genus loci and the relationship with the surrounding environment. Flanked by the sea on one side and the hills on the other, The View Twin Towers frame the scenic backdrop when viewed from the famous Penang Bridge. Revealing its beauty and splendour the nearer you get, it is a bewitching sight, a picture postcard view which will be synonymous with our beloved Penang Island to millions of visitors each year. 

The View's design language is very much derived from the sea. On a closer look, one will notice the podium's footprint that is likened to the majestic manta-ray, gliding through the water gracefully with its fins spread, or the towers' shape, reminding one of shells, gracing the sandy beaches of Penang. The facade of the tower itself is unmistakably inspired by the waves that sculpt the coastal beaches. In an identical process, the towers were sculpted by waves of design input, the very same hallmark process that produced each and every one of our architectural masterpieces. 

*Perspective * 
Driving on the famous Penang Bridge, The View will be hard to miss. Presenting itself as a part of the view, framed by the sea and the hills, and designed with nature as its inspiration, The View will definitely change your driving experience. For visitors to Penang Island, the sight of The View will signal their arrival in the same way that Penang Bridge does. In addition to this, one can't deny the uncanny resemblance to one of our nation's greatest pride.


----------



## nazrey

Georgetown 
Birdview of Penang Island by Kazuo Lim Khee Boon 

George Town is the capital city of the state of Penang in Malaysia. Named after Britain's King George III, the city is located on the north-east corner of Penang Island and has about 220,000 inhabitants, or about 400,000 including the suburbs.











Penang bridge & the city


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*
Capital











The GSB project involves the relocation of the existing Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) facilities to the present Johor Bahru railway station at Bukit Chagar and to replace part of the Causeway with a road bridge and a rail bridge, including the construction of other related infrastructure and amenities on a fast-track basis. 





















INTRODUCTION 

The Johor Causeway (the "Causeway"), built in 1920 and officially opened in 1924 is frequently congested and no longer adequate in catering to the increasing level of traffic between Malaysia and Singapore. The Causeway suffers from traffic congestion during peak hours, public holidays and festivals. The main focus of the road network in Johor Bahru is in the Johor Bahru Central Business District ("Johor Bahru CBD"), which has evolved around the Causeway linking to Singapore. Thus, the traffic pattern in Johor Bahru CBD is very much connected to what happens at the Causeway. Since 1998, Gerbang Perdana Sdn Bhd ("GERBANG") had been developing a proposal to replace the Causeway with a bridge and to redevelop the existing Customs, Immigration and Quarantine ("CIQ") facilities including improvement to the existing road networks in Johor Bahru CBD.


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru

Johor Bahru is the city and the capital of Johor in southern Malaysia. With a population of approximately 500,000 and about 1.5 million in the metropolitan area, the city is an important industrial, tourism and commercial hub. The population growth rate of Johor Bahru is also among the highest in Malaysia. Tourism is a significant contributor to the city's economy, as it receives 60% of the country's annual 16 million foreign tourists via its bridges and road links to Singapore. However, Johor Bahru's highly developed industrial base has made the city one of the biggest industrial centres of the country.

Johor Bahru enjoys the unique distinction of being the southernmost city of the Asian mainland.


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak* 
Capital










Kuching International Airport is Sarawak's main international airport and is situated in Kuching city

The airport underwent an upgrade and was due for completion in 2007/2008. However the renovation works on the terminal building were completed 15 months ahead of schedule and was officially opened on Monday, 17th of April 2006.

Airlines :

Air Asia(Bintulu, Johor Bharu, Kota Kinabalu, Kuala Lumpur, Miri, Sibu) 
Batavia Air (Jakarta, Pontianak) 
DHL (cargo) 
Malaysia Airlines (see Malaysia Airlines destinations) 
SilkAir (Singapore) 
Transmile Air Services (cargo) 
Xiamen Airlines (seasonal) 
Dragon Air (operated by Malaysia Airlines) 
Singapore Airlines (operated by Malaysia Airlines and SilkAir)


----------



## nazrey

Kuching

Kuching is the capital of the East Malaysian State of Sarawak. It is situated at the banks of the Sarawak River on the North-Western part of the island of Borneo.

The population of about 1 million is made up of a mixture of Malays, Dayaks, Chinese and some Indians and other ethnic groups.


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*
Capital










Sultan Halim Airport

The airport, located 13 km away from town, can handle up to 800,000 ppa. The new terminal is already operational by *5 May 2006 * to cater for future traffic growth. The new terminal has the capacity to receive the Airbus 330 operations as the runway was extended from the previous 1,963 meters long and 45 meters wide to 2,745 meters long and 45 meters wide.


----------



## nazrey

Alor Star

It serves as the state capital of Kedah, Malaysia, and Kota Setar District's Administrative Centre, distribution center for manufacturing and agricultural products such as paddy, and also the royal seat of the Kedah state since the establishment of this city.

As a transportation hub in the northern region of Peninsular Malaysia, many places can be easily reached from Alor Star, such as Phuket, Kota Bahru, Langkawi and etc, either by air, rail, road or sea.


----------



## nazrey

*Perak*
Capital










The Ipoh Railway Station, an architectural grandeur and pride of the city, is undergoing major refurbishment to complement KTM Berhad’s RM4bil electrified double tracking project from Rawang to Ipoh (open 2007). 

Once completed, it will blend the 85-year-old colonial atmosphere with the unique ultra-modern facilities. 

Built in 1917, the station with its Moorish architecture ranks second in terms of elegance after Kuala Lumpur’s landmark station. Both stations were designed by architect A.R. Hubback. 

The most imposing portion of the station is the concrete three-storey building which houses the railway administrative offices as well as the Majestic Station Hotel which occupies the mezzanine and upper floors. 


Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh

Ipoh is a city in Malaysia located to the north of Kuala Lumpur. It is the state capital of Perak. It is approximately 200 km (125 miles) from Kuala Lumpur via the North-South Highway.

Today, "Ipoh" usually refers to the territory under administration of Ipoh City Council or Dewan Bandaraya Ipoh, which absorbs the smaller towns adjacent to the city including Chemor, Jelapang, Falim, Menglembu and Tanjong Rambutan. Historically, "Ipoh" referred to the Old Town and New Town divided by the Kinta River at its heart, from which the city grew. 

Ipoh station


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
Capital











“1 Borneo is a state flagship development that will be the pride and joy of Sabah.”

Take a stroll through 1.5 million sq ft of shopping, leisure and dining choices. With more than 600 retail lots and dual-frontage shoplexes, come and discover seamless shopping pleasure at 1 Borneo. 

1 Borneo is strategically located on 23.3 acres of prime land along Jalan Sulaman Highway, adjacent to University Malaysia Sabah (UMS) with close proximity to the state and federal administrative centres as well as mega townships and housing estates. 

Located within Kota Kinabalu, 7 km northwards along the Jalan Sulaman Highway surrounded by lush greenery overlooking the majestic Mount Kinabalu and the Crocker Range, 1 Borneo is set to be the ultimate shopping experience in Borneo to be enjoyed by locals and foreign tourists alike. It is nestled in the middle of a growth triangle formed by the Federal Administrative Centre, the fast growing ultra modern University Malaysia Sabah and the upcoming Alamesra Township.

Kota Kinabalu will never be the same … 1 Borneo will be an address that offers bold distinction, uniqueness and style for both retailers and shoppers alike in a vibrant and exotic destination. 

1 Borneo, the first and largest lifestyle hypermall in East Malaysia!










Site billboard along Jalan Sulaman


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu

Kota Kinabalu is the capital of Sabah, east Malaysia, on the island of Borneo; it is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. Its population was 354,153, with an estimated metropolitan population of 900,000. Facing the South China Sea and Tunku Abdul Rahman Park on one side, and with the mighty Mount Kinabalu in the background, Kota Kinabalu sprawls for kilometers along the coast and inland.

Mount Kinabalu & the city


----------



## nazrey

*Kelantan*
Capital










The proposal of the Kelatan Trade Centre at Jalan Bayam in the heart of Kota Bharu injected some optimism into the market. The project, undertaken by the Kelantan State Economic Development Corporation is expected to be completed in 2006 and will comprise a convention centre, apartments and an office tower. 

Kelantan Trade Centre - 19 storeys


----------



## nazrey

Kota Bharu

Kota Bharu is the state capital of Kelantan. It is also the name of a district in which Kota Bharu town is situated. The name means 'new city' or 'new castle/fort' in Malay. Kota Bharu is in the northeastern part of Peninsular Malaysia, and lies near the mouth of the Kelantan River. In 2004, it had an estimated population of 280,000.

Kota Bharu was the landing point of the Japanese invasion forces on 8 December 1941 in their Malayan campaign when they successfully engaged the British in jungle warfare.

Sultan Ismail Petra Arch, Kota Bharu


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*
capital











Queensbay – Penang’s biggest mall












PENANG will soon have a new landmark called the Queensbay Mall, a 2.5 million sq ft shopping centre in Bayan Lepas. 

Billed as the largest mall in the northern state, it was formerly known as the Bayan World Megamall where construction work had stalled under its previous owners since the 1997 Asian financial crisis. 












The CP group, which was invited by the Bayan Bay Development Bhd to be the “white knight” to revive the project, is set to complete the mall by 2007. 

It will also complete the entire waterfront project that will include shop offices, bungalows, gated semi-detached homes, sea-view villas, condominiums, an international business-class hotel and other business and dining facilities.


Here we go!


----------



## nazrey

Georgetown


----------



## nazrey

Gurney Drive, Penang


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

Welcome to Malaysia Truly Asia 
Malaysia is truly Asia's hidden jewel with much to discover. Offering white 
sand beaches, lush jungles, refreshing mountain highlands, and the Petronas 
Twin Towers. You'll find S. E. Asia's most harmonious mixture of cultures, 
religions, and ethnic backgrounds. 
*Official site by Malaysia Tourism Promotion Board *


----------



## rembau1958

BenL said:


> I shall be in Malaysia in 20 hours or so. Thanks a lot to Malaysian forumers, particuarly Skyprince for the help you provided in planning aspects of the holiday. Should be great.


Just be mindful of the kamikaze style motorcyclist that recklessly zoom by at warp speed and stealth mode. You never see them come near and can give people, especially foreigners, a great scare. We are used to it, well mostly.

Have a great time.


----------



## jlshyang

Tubeman said:


> I should post my Penang pics here really... I have to go to sleep now, maybe later


You were in Penang before? Cool! I can't wait to see your Penang pics. I'm born and bred in Penang.


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak- The biggest state in Malaysia*










SIBU LAKE GARDEN
Sibu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*











Sentul West Park
Garden Folly, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

*Malacca*










Pulau Besar
Marina Village, Melaka


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*










Kg Warisan
Jln Jelatek, Ampang, KL


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor*











Sekeping Serendah
Rawang, Selangor


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Perak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton City - Tanjong Malim, Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton City is home to Malaysia's national car manufacturer's 2nd plant. PROTON Tanjong Malim is currently running at a production capacity of 75,000 cars a year and 1,500 staff. However, Proton City is more than an automotive city. This integrated self-sustaining township covering 4,000 acres, comprise of residential, commercial, industrial, and recreational parcels and its nestled at the foot of Banjaran Titiwangsa, Malaysia's main
> 
> In 2003, Tanjung Malim become famous again due to the Proton City project located there.
> 
> Tanjong Malim of Perak is set to be the gem for property investors in the near future. A mere 90km on the outskirts of KL along the North-South Highway, it is home to the illustrious PROTON CITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton (the first national car maker in Malaysia) is in the final stage of
> planning to build a new US$395 million manufacturing project, called
> Proton City, in Tanjung Malim Valley, Perak, Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton City tagged as “City of the Future”, is a new township with industrial, commercial and residential activities spread over 4,000 acres (16 km²). It is located about 5 km north of Tanjung Malim, a town in Perak, Malaysia, and houses the state-of-the-art RM1.8 billion Proton car assembly plant.
> 
> To be fully developed by 2020, Proton City aims to be home to Malaysia’s automobile industry. Undertaken by Proton City Development Corp Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between DRB-Hicom Bhd and Proton Bhd, it started in 1996 with an initial investment of RM2.5 billion, beginning with the construction of the Proton plant. The Proton plant has a workforce of more than 2,000 and most of them are expected to live in the area. When Proton City is fully developed, it would have a population of about 240,000.
> 
> The first settlement in the area - 252 units of apartments - were formally handed over to the buyers recently. These apartments have common facilities that include car and motorcycle parking bays, children’s playground, BBQ area, car wash areas, surau and a nursery/kindergarten on the ground floor of each block and a multipurpose hall. Parcels 19 and 20 when completed in 2007 will have 1,091 apartments, 336 units of single- and double-storey terrace houses, 86 semi-detached houses, 37 bungalows and 36 shop-offices.
> 
> Proton City is also expected to be home to students and staff of the Universiti Pendidikan Sultan Idris (UPSI), which a few years ago was known as Sultan Idris Teachers’ College, one of the country’s oldest teachers’ training institutions. UPSI, occupying 800 acres (3.2 km²) within Proton City, is expected to have a student population of 20,000 within four years.
> 
> The next phase of development at Proton City is the industrial component, which will see the construction of 81 factory lots for the national car’s vendors. Other public amenities such as schools, mosque, park, recreational club and man-made wetlands of 24 acres (97,000 m²) with a large lake, water storage towers, air quality control station, fire station and power station will also be built in the coming months.
> 
> Modern technology will be put to full use, with a command centre that will monitor all smart home systems. There will be intelligent traffic control, telemedicine, e-commerce and other “k-society” amenities and services integrated into living within Proton City.
> 
> source : wikipedia



Road to Proton City


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia, My Second Home*
Business Times Malaysia, 31 July 2006

THE "Malaysia, My Second Home" programme was introduced in early 2002 as an extension to the "Silver Hair" programme to promote tourism and foreign investment in the country. 

The latter was applicable only to those above 50 years of age, but the former was extended to include young cash-rich foreigners.

This programme allows for stay in Malaysia for as long as possible on a social visit pass with a multiple entry visa. The social visit pass is initially for 10 years.

For those below 50 years, the criteria for qualification include opening a fixed deposit account of RM300,000. After a year, they can withdraw up to RM240,000 for house purchase, education and medical purposes.

For those above 50 years, they can either open a fixed deposit account of RM150,000 or show proof of monthly offshore income of RM10,000, such as a pension scheme. After the first year, they can withdraw up to RM90,000 for approved expenses. 

Applicants must at all times maintain a minimum of RM60,000 in their account.

Last week, the Tourism Ministry said that it has set itself an ambitious plan to get some 100,000 expatriates to make Malaysia their second home by the end of next year.

If the target is met, the country could earn some RM35 billion in foreign exchange from the 100,000 expatriates.

At present, there are 8,574 participants under the programme.


----------



## nazrey

*Perak*










Gunung Lang Recreational Park, Ipoh

Gunung Lang Recreational Park.. Not many people are aware of this gem in Ipoh, though it's been around for ages.. It only recently officially opened its door to public with boating service starting from April of 2004. a lovely park completely unspoilt and teeming with wildlife. It's off Jalan Kuala Kangsar a little further down from Perak Caves..

by Jon J. Tan


----------



## nazrey

*Negeri Sembilan* 










Raptor Watch. Tanjung Tuan, Port Dickson 

Most of the Raptors were flying high up so you need a binoculor/telescope to view them in detail. Occassionally you'll get a few the came down lower. Best time to view was around 11-3pm when the thermals are the best and you will typically see a group for more then 3-4 flying together. 

by Danny Chew


----------



## nazrey

*Kelantan*










Gunung Stong

Towering at a height of 1,433m is Gunung Stong, one of Kelantan’s highest peaks. Located in the Dabong Forest Reserve, the surrounding area is unspoiled and rich with animal and plant life. 
This is a wonderful spot for ecotourism in Malaysia. Within it are seven waterfalls, one of which, Jelawang Falls, is most likely the highest waterfall drop in South-East Asia at 305 metres. 

With natural forests and waterfall trekking, Gunung Stong is the place for pure nature lovers. The beautiful sunrise over the mountain is an unforgettable sight. 

If you are fit and healthy, then challenge yourself to a climb up Gunung Stong. The view at the summit and the feeling of accomplishment will be ample reward for the effort!

By Janice Sia


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*










Kukup, Johor

Kukup is situated south of Pontian a small town at the southwest corner of Johor. It is an interesting fishing village with many residents having their houses built on stilts over the sea. This village is famous for its seafood restaurants, most of which are built on stilts over the sea too. The village is packed with tourist from Singapore. Many tourist make day trip excursion to Kukup island to visit the mangrove swamp.

Kukup Fishing Village 10 Mar 2006 
by Kevin Chia


----------



## samsonyuen

Beautiful pictures. I still cherish my trip to Malaysia. I went to KL, Teman Nagara, Tanah Rata in the Cameron Highlands, and Georgetown in Phuket.


----------



## jlshyang

samsonyuen said:


> Beautiful pictures. I still cherish my trip to Malaysia. I went to KL, Teman Nagara, Tanah Rata in the Cameron Highlands, and Georgetown in Phuket.


You mean Georgetown in Penang?


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunung Mulu National Park: view on the Pinnacles


----------



## nazrey

*Perak*










Kuala Kangsar 


Comfortably cradled in a crook of Perak River, Kuala Kangsar is a well preserved old Royal Town where its serenity and its well-maintained old palaces are worth a mention. 

This place must have had a strange effect on Sultan Yusuf Sharifuddin Mudzaffar Shah of Perak who ruled from 1877 to 1887. Unlike many rulers who protected their royal places and strongholds by selecting their vantage points carefully where they could detect enemy approach from afar, the Sultan had his first royal palace built beside the riverbank. He then named it 'Istana Sri Sayong'. 

More infos HERE

Sayong Bridge, Kuala Kangsar - Perak


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*











Tasik Cini, 100 km from Kuantan off the Kuantan-Segamat road, is actually a conglomerate of 12 interconnecting lakes. The lake is large and from June to September is covered by a brilliant carpet of red and white lotuses, which contrast sharply with the surrounding green hills. The Jakun tribe lives along the shores of this lake. Besides hunting and gathering jungle produce, they also collect lotus seeds when the flowers on the lake wilt. When ripe the cream-colored seeds, slightly smaller than quails’ eggs, taste distinctly nutty and are a good source of protein. 

The lake is never dull. Even the origin of the lake itself is mystifying with the story of how an old woman turned into large black log. Frightened hunters plunged their spears into the log which began to sprout blood that formed a hole in the ground. Water started pouring out from the hole, ultimately creating Lake Cini. Other folklore talk of Loch Ness type monsters swimming in the lake and of a close friendship between an old woman and the lake monsters. Another tale tells of a lost city beneath Cini’s waters and archeological examination proved that the site was once home to a Khmer settlement.

*Legends*

Calm and beautiful, the serenity of Tasik Cini believes the many secrets that it holds and hides the mystery lurking beneath its surface. Indeed, Tasik Cini and surroundings are shrouded in legends, some of which dates back to the 14th century. Legends have it that the monsters of the lake guard a submerged ancient Khmer City.

One of the more famous tales about Lake Cini is of a magical dragon, which lives in the lake. It is said to be the guardian of an ancient lost city of gold, which lies in the lake. This local "Loch Ness Monster" has allegedly been sighted many times over the years by villagers who live beside the lake, but to date, no scientific evidence has been found to prove its existence, thus remaining a mystery possibly the years to come.

Tasik Cini -- An Enchanting Lake 
The second largest lake in Peninsular Malaysia 
by Chin Mee Poon


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










Sungai Lembing

Sungai Lembing is a tin mining town 42 km northwest of Kuantan in Pahang, Malaysia. Lembing is Malay for spear, and "sungai" means river. Per local legend, the local ruler saw a vision of a spear in the nearby river and thus named his town after this vision.

Until the 1970s, Sungai Lembing was a major producer of underground tin. Sg Lembing town developed in the 1880's when the British set up the tin mining industry, although the history of mining in this area extends much further back. From 1891, the Pahang Consolidated Company Limited, (PCCL), which was under British control, had a 77-year lease to mine the area. PCCL managed the mine from 1906 until its liquidation in 1986 when world tin prices collapsed.

The pit mines were closed in 1986 due to high operational costs and low yields, but during their heyday they were among the largest and deepest in the world. The total tunnel length is 322km, with a depth of between 610m and 700m. A museum highlighting the tin mining industry was opened in 2003. The museum is housed in an old bungalow once used by the mine manager. The museum houses a collection of mining artifacts.

Today the town of Sg Lembing is in decline although it was once the richest town in Pahang, known as El Dorado of the East. In the 1940's about 1400 people worked in the mine. Today many of the wooden shoplots are closed and people are moving away. The town straddles the river, and the main street on the right bank is split by an avenue of majestic trees. At the end, an old wooden building overlooks the padang where games of cricket and other social activities were held.

Nearby Sg Lembing is Bukit Panorama, which is a popular place to watch the sunrise. 16km from Sg. Lembing is Gunung Tapis Nature Park, where one can camp, fish, and shoot the rapids. Gunung Tapis itself is 1,512m high. On the way to Sg. Lembing is Gua Charas, a temple cave that is a popular tourist destination, also Sungai Pandan Waterfall, which is 29km from Kuantan.

The Rainbow Fall of Sg. Lembing
by Chin Mee Poon


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

*Rapid KL* , short for *Ra*ngkaian *P*engangkutan *I*ntegrasi *D*eras Sdn Bhd 
is a government-owned company which was formed in 2004 as part of the 
restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala 
Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus 
(regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-
owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also 
formed under the restructing process.










Rapid KL


----------



## nazrey

*East Malaysia*










*Parading their cultural wealth*
Thursday August 10, 2006
By SHARON LING
Photos by RAPAEE KAWI










The Orang Ulu National Association's contingent showcasing 
their beautiful costumes and graceful dance moves.


The annual Kuching City Day parade drew thousands of onlookers to the city streets last weekend. 

Starting at Jubilee Ground near the Kuching South City Council’s headquarters, the parade made its way along Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman through the city’s golden triangle into Jalan Temple, Main Bazaar along the Sarawak River and Jalan Tun Abang Haji Openg to finish at Padang Merdeka. 

Some 32 contingents comprising well over 1,000 participants took part in the parade, one of the highlights of the ongoing Kuching Festival. 













A troupe from SarakuP Indu Dayak Sarawak performing an Iban dance.  




The parade was led by the Victoria Arms Big Bikers zooming down the streets on their machines, followed by riders on motorcyles, Vespas and bicycles. 

One of the more outlandish contingents was the combined Kuching South City Council and Kuching North City Hall group of 100 participants who wore costumes to promote environmen-tal awareness. Some wore capes made out of aluminium cans while others dressed up as dustbins with the slogan “Keep Kuching clean”. 

There were other contingents in fancy costume as well as cultural troupes who showed off a whole range of ethnic costumes and dances found in Sarawak. 

They included the Orang Ulu National Association, the Sarakup Indu Dayak Sarawak, Indian Association Kuching, Anak Borneo and Kumpulan Hadrah Nurul Asikin. 













A member of the SATT College contingent wowing 
the crowd with his fire-breathing stunt.  




Adding a musical flavour to the parade were various brass bands from the two city councils, the Boys’ Brigade, SMK Green Road, Kuching Chung Hua Middle Schools and SMK Ku-ching High. 

The parade was launched by State Housing Minister Datuk Abang Johari Tun Abang Openg. 

Other activities lined up for the month-long festival, themed “Kuching: Vibrant and Cultural City,” include an open-air movie carnival, food fair, garden show, cultural performances and various competitions.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*










*National Parks and Forest Reserves of Johor*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The state of Johor in Malaysia is noted for its national parks and forest reserves which preserve virgin rainforests known for its biodiversity and endangered species of animals. Mangrove swamps and coral reefs are also protected within these parks.

Contents 

1 Endau Rompin National Park 
2 *Gunung Ledang National Park * 
3 Tanjung Piai National Park 
4 Pulau Kukup National Park 
5 Mersing Marine Park 
6 Gunung Pulai Recreational Forest 
7 Gunung Arong Recreational Forest 
8 Gunung Lambak Recreational Forest 
9 Gunung Belumut (Moss Mountain) Recreational Forest 
10 Gunung Panti Recreational Forest 
11 Sungai Sedili Besar and Sungai Sedili Kecil Wetland Preservation 
12 Sungai Lebam Wetland Preservation 

*Gunung Ledang National Park*
Gunung Ledang National Park is situated 170 km from Johor Bahru and has an area of 107 km⊃2. The park has two entry points, one in Sagil, Johor and the other in Asahan, Melaka. Gunung Ledang's peak, which is 1276 m above sea level is the highest point in the park and Johor. Gunung Ledang is also the 64th highest mountain in Malaysia and arguably the most climbed mountain in the country. Sagil waterfall, which is also in the park is a famous picnic site.


*Legend of Gunung Ledang*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gunung Ledang, also known as Mount Ophir, is said to be the home of the legendary Princess 'Puteri Gunung Ledang' once wooed by the Sultan of Melaka (Malacca). The Sultan wanted to marry her but she set impossible conditions for him. She asked him to build a golden bridge and a silver bridge linking his palace in Melaka to the mountain. The princess also asked the Sultan to bring her seven jars of virgin’s tears, seven trays of the hearts of mosquitoes and a bowl containing the blood of the Sultan’s son, all of which the Sultan could not fulfill.

Legend has it that the princess eventually married one Nakhoda Ragam, a hero whose name unfailingly struck terror into the hearts of those who had dared to oppose him. However, this hero was later to die at the hands of his princess-wife. Ragam was fond of tickling the Princess’s ribs. One day, in an uncontrollable burst of anger, the Princess stabbed her husband in the breast with a needle she was handling. Thereafter, the Princess returned to Mount Ophir and vowed never to set her eyes on another man. Ragam’s boat, not long after, was crushed during a storm and legend has it that the debris of the wreck was transformed into the present six islands off Malacca. It was claimed that the boat’s kitchen became Pulau Hanyut, the cake-tray Pulau Nangka, the water-jar Pulau Undan, the incense-burner Pulau Serimbun, the hen-coop Pulau Burong, and the honeymoon cabin of Ragam and the Princess became Pulau Besar.

Ancient history points to the mountain being the site of rich gold deposits, luring traders from as far as Greece and China. The name ‘Ophir’ itself is thought to have originated from the Hebrew language. In the 14th Century, the Chinese seafarers plying the Straits of Melaka called it ‘Kim Sua’ meaning the ‘Golden Mountain’. The Javanese during the period of the Majapahit empire named it ‘Gunong Ledang’, which means ‘mount from afar’.

*For the 2004 movie, see Puteri Gunung Ledang Trailer  * 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Gunung Ledang Recreational Forest

Formerly known as Mt. Ophir, Gunung Ledang is shrouded in mystery and legend. Besides being a favourite hill retreat for mountaineers and holidaymakers, Gunung Ledang Recreational Forest is also said to be the home of the legendary Puteri Gunung Ledang, a woman who captured the heart of the Sultan of Malacca. 

Crystal clear rivers and breathtaking waterfalls in tranquil, unspoilt environment welcome visitors to this area. Various amenities, including rest shades, dressing room, camping sites, food stalls and car park are provided here. There are also tracks leading to the summit of Gunung Ledang. 
Source : Johorsearch


----------



## nazrey

*The lure of the Puteri’s mountain*
Saturday August 12, 2006
By MEERA VIJAYAN
TheStar

Mountain climbing may sound like a sport for extreme adventure enthusiasts, but 56-year-old Singaporean Hoong Ah Sin who has climbed up Gunung Ledang more than 100 times will tell you otherwise. 

“Anyone can climb a mountain. You just have to go up like an ant,” said the youthful looking Hoong who has climbed up Gunung Ledang 115 times and also conquered Gunung Tahan twice. 

“An aspiring mountaineer just has to control and suffer during the first 30 minutes of the climb. If he can keep going for the initial half an hour at a steady pace, he should be able to last for hours after that,” he said. 

According to Hoong who takes groups of Singaporean tourists up Gunung Ledang, many of them did not have any experience in mountain climbing. 

“Don’t stop for long rests and don’t sit down too often. The maximum you should stop is about three to five minutes at a time,” he said adding that despite taking many mountain novices up, he has not had any complaints from them. 

Lest one should imagine that the climb up Gunung Ledang or Mt Ophir is a breeze, the mountain has been rated the sixth toughest mountain to climb in Malaysia, with Sabah’s Gunung Kinabalu trailing far behind as the12th hardest, by Gunung Ledang resort managing director Tey Chee Yan. 

At 1,276m above sea level, Gunung Ledang registers some 20,000 climbs a year with more than a million visitors annually. 

Tey revealed that not all visitors to the mountain were interested in scaling the peaks. 

“Many come here to enjoy the waterfall and have a leisurely picnic with their families and friends,” he said. 

According to Tey, a favourite spot for picnickers was the Princess Waterfalls, about a 45-minute trek from the base of the mountain. 

For city slickers who balk at the thought of an almost hour long walk, rest assured that the jungle trekking route to the waterfalls is manageable with clearly marked trails and often paved steps. 













The route to the waterfall is manageable with clearly marked trails.




The trail is also pleasant as the shade from the leafy canopy provides a welcome respite from the tropical heat with small gazebos along the way giving tired climbers a chance to rest. 

Climbers may also choose to stop at any of the many naturally formed bathing pools shielded by large boulders along the way, but the trek to the Puteri Waterfalls is well worth the effort for a cool and refreshing dip under the rushing waterfall. 

The mountain is also richly steeped in history and mystery with its most famous legend being that of Puteri Gunung Ledang, a princess of the Maja-pahit empire who was once wooed by one of the Sultans of Malacca. 

A legend goes that the princess insisted she would marry the Sultan only if he built a golden bridge and a silver bridge linking her mountain to his palace, sent her seven trays of mosquito hearts, seven jars of virgin’s tears as well as a bowl containing the blood of the Sultan’s son. 

Whether one believes in the superstition that the spirit of the princess roams the mountain to this day or not, a chance to enjoy the waterfalls and get away from the bustle of city life is reason enough to enjoy the experience with nature. 

*PGL - Bagaikan Sakti*


----------



## nazrey

*Orang asli as tour guides*
Sunday August 13, 2006
BY CLARA CHOOI

GOPENG: By next year, the Semai Orang Asli at the Ulu Geroh forest here will receive training as tour guides with special focus on the flora and fauna found at the new eco-tourism site. 

The area is known for the endangered Rafflesia flower and the Raja Brooke’s Birdwing butterflies. 

*The Perak Action Tourism Council will allocate about RM100,000 for the training. * 

“We don’t want them to just show tourists the sights, we want them to describe and explain the significance (of the flora and fauna),” said Agriculture, Agro-based Industries and Tourism Committee chairman Datuk Radzi Manan, after launching the Visitors Information Centre at Kampung Ulu Geroh here yesterday. 

Radzi said more than 30 guides under the Friends of Eco-tourism and Conservation of Beautiful Nature Organisation (also known as Semai) would undergo courses on the origins and habitat of each species. 














HELPFUL HINTS: Radzi (right) speaking to some of the Semai tourist guide 
trainees at the newly opened visitor’s centre in Kampung Ulu Geroh in 
Gopeng yesterday.  





“It is important that our guides are able to explain the kind of Rafflesia flower that grows at the site and how long they bloom,” he said. 

Radzi said that they would also be taught how to make tourists feel more at home at the village. 

“As we will soon be implementing homestay programmes, the guides must know how to treat tourists so that they will return,” he said. 

Radzi said that he would also propose to the state government to gazette about 120ha of the forest into a protected area. 

“Since the Semai people are now involved in eco-tourism, they’ve stopped plucking Rafflesia buds and trapping the Raja Brooke’s Birdwing butterflies to be sold to middlemen,” he said. 

He said that instead they are now keeping watch over the protected species of the jungle. 

The Semai are displaying their handicraft at the centre. Those interested in visiting Ulu Geroh can contact Umar Sara at 012-6546254 or 017-47012521. 

Note :
Orang Asli (Malay: "aboriginal people") is a general term used for any indigenous groups that are found in Peninsular Malaysia. They are divided into three main tribal groups: Semang (negrito), Senoi, and Proto-Malay.
Each group consists of various sub-groups. Semang includes Kensiu, Kintak, Lanoh, Jahai, Mandriq, and Batiq (Batek). Senoi includes Temiar, Semai, Semoq Beri, Jahut, Mah Meri, and Che Wong. Proto-Malay includes Temuan, Semelai, Jakun, Kanaq, Kuala, and Seletar. It must be noted that these subdivisions are sociological, and not linguistic. The Semelai, for example, speak an Austro-Asiatic language, whereas the other Proto-Malay groups speak Austronesian languages.
Negrito is usually found in the north, Senoi in the center, and Proto-Malay in the southern part of the Peninsula.
Despite being the indigenous population of Malaysia, they are discriminated against by Malaysian law, government and society as part of the Malaysian Bumiputra system.
Currently, there are 140,000 Orang Asli in Malaysia. 1/3 of them are Muslims.
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Pahang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An hour outside of Kuala Lumpur, deep into the jungle, you find the tourist resort Bukit Tingi. Built like a french village, it has a cheezy atmosphere












*‘Good Divorcee’ welcomes visitors*
Tuesday August 15, 2006
By Kamarul Irwan Alias

BENTONG: Janda Baik, a small village in Bukit Tinggi here, offers a good outback experience for visitors through its homestay programme. 

The village, situated between 600 and 800 m above sea level, is surrounded by tropical rainforest and its tranquillity is a welcome relief to today’s hectic lifestyle. 

While its name may sound odd and isoften derided as a place for many `good divorcees’ visitors will be surprised that the number of divorcees there is very small and the name actually signifies happy reunion. 













A view of the surroundings from one of the bungalows at Janda Baik.




According to the locals, out of the 1,000-odd residents living there since the early 1920s, only 34 divorcees were listed; this is a remarkable record compared to the current divorce rate. 

They say that the name of the village name came about after an Orang Asli couple who worked in a padi field belonging to three of the early settlers there went their separate ways following a misunderstanding. 

The husband, a Tok Batin (traditional healer), followed a river to Selangor while the wife followed another to Negeri Sembilan. After several years they came back to the padi field and were reunited.














One of the bungalows available for the homestay programme.




The residents then decided to name their settlement after the episode as “Janda Balik” (the divorcee is back). However, an English district officer at that time who was touched by the tale instead named the village “Janda Baik” (Good Divorcee) to signify the happy reunion. 

A long-time inhabitant of the village, Mohamad Atal Manap, 54, said the villagers want to share the beauty of Janda Baik with visitors through their homestay programme. 

Mohamad Atal came up with the homestay programme after living at similar ones in Korea, Australia and Japan while serving in the Malaysian Armed Forces. 

“The experience of living with the local residents was more valuable than staying in a five-star hotel as one could get the feel of the way of life and the local culture,” he said. 

The associate director of a training company, Adventure Based Learning Sdn Bhd, has converted 52 houses, including his own, at four villages in Bukit Tinggi Janda Baik, Chemperoh, Cheringing and Sum Suminto into homestay accommodations as of June last year. 

“Since then, visitors from Japan, Holland, Sweden and Korea joined the homestay programme and all were impressed,” he said. 

He said visitors could also take part in outdoor activities like strolling along the river, jungle trekking and exploring the flora and fauna all at only RM360 for three days and two nights. 

However, for those who enjoy the chirping of birds, the sight of wild animals and the lush greenery in Janda Baik with more comfort and luxury, they can opt for Tanarimba. 

The 2,954ha exclusive area with houses valued at millions of ringgit is surrounded by pine trees, plants and wildlife as well as a crystal clear river. 

Realising tourists different needs, Mohamad Atal made an arrangement with the owner of a four-storey bungalow at Tanarimba to provide luxurious homestay accommodation. 

The 12-bedroom bungalow with air conditioning, hot water and wide screen television, and a garden at the verandah that provides a magnificent view costs RM3,500 per night. 

“A few other property owners in Tanarimba are keen to offer homestay programmes after seeing the programme I’m actively operating,” he said. 

Realising the good potential for tourism in Janda Baik, the Pahang state government wants to coordinate all holiday products in the area in one attractive package. 

The package will also involve the Orang Asli settlement from the Semalai tribe to promote the culture of the community. 

The comprehensive homestay package is bound to captivate more visitors in the future and augurs well for Janda Baik as an alluring tourist destination. – Bernama


*Janda Baik, a small village in Bukit Tinggi here, offers a good outback experience for visitors through its homestay programme.*

From flickr community


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Colours of Malaysia - Opening Parade
> 
> *Malaysia citrawarna
> colours of Malaysia*
> 
> This enthralling event showcases the best of Malaysian culture, craft and cuisine over an entire month. Delight in the colourful parades, dance and music performances; savour the array of mouth-watering local delicacies at food festivals and visit the exquisite cultural exhibitions held nationwide.
> 
> *Coming soon!
> 10 June - 8 July 2006
> venue : Throughout Malaysia*












Colours of Malaysia 2006
From flickr community


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Pangkor island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulau Pangkor* is an island off the coast of Perak in north-west peninsular Malaysia, reached by ferry from Lumut, a small coastal town that links to Ipoh. It has a land area of only 8 square kilometers, and a population of approximately 25,000 inhabitants. It is heavily promoted as a low-key tourist destination by the Malaysia government, but fishing and fish products remain major industries.
> 
> Pangkor island airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangkor laut resort
> by rex-lu












*Pangkor laut resort Intro*
by Kevin Day


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak * 










Balui River and Bakun Hydro Dam
From flickr community


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Mount Kinabalu, the highest peak in Malaysia.
> 4,095.2 m (13,435 ft)
> 
> The main peak of the mountain can be climbed by a person with a good physical condition, and requires no mountaineering equipment. Other peaks along the massif, however, require rock climbing skills. The mountain features a large variety of flora, including wild pitcher plants and orchids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Kinabalu view from Kundasang, 65Km away from Sabah state capital city, Kota Kinabalu.












by Badly Drawn Dad 










The long, winding, bumpy path down Mt Kinabalu 



















View of the Laban Rata Resthouse towards the peak.



















View from the Fairy Garden Hotel towards the peak of Mt Kinabalu. You can just see the Laban Rata Resthouse 










by greenyamo


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Sabah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sepilok Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre*
> 
> The oldest Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre is located at Sepilok, which is a 20-minute drive from Sandakan. An area of 11,000 acres of virgin equatorial rainforest has been set aside as forest reserve and orang utan rehabilitation centre. Here, you can experience a close encounter with the "Wild Man of Borneo."
> 
> Orang Utan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding time












by Badly Drawn Dad 

Orang Utan


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Selangor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentul West Park
> Garden Folly, Kuala Lumpur












Sentul West Park


----------



## nazrey

*Tourists spent RM774.4m in 1Q, says Visa * 
18 Aug 2006 11:25 AM
THEEDGEDAILY


Tourists spent RM774.4 million on their Visa cards in Malaysia in the January-March quarter, up 12% from a year ago, with accommodation and retail spending accounting for nearly half of the total amount spent. 

Visa cardholders from Singapore, the UK, the US, Australia and Japan were the biggest Visa spenders in Malaysia, collectively accounting for 57% of total Visa spend by international cardholders. 

It said on Aug 17 that accommodation accounted for 26% of total Visa spend, retail goods (22%), transport (11%), sports and leisure (8%) and restaurants and food (5%). 

“The amount spent was generated by about 1.5 million transactions made by overseas tourists in Malaysia. Most were made at retail outlets (458,000), accommodation venues (223,000) and restaurants, food and beverage outlets (198,000) respectively,” it said. 

The increased spending indicated that the tourism industry had recovered from the impact of the tsunami that dampened foreign spending in Malaysia in the first quarter of 2005. 

Top retail merchants were clothing merchants, which reported a spend of RM38.6 million jewellery, watches and crystal shops RM29 million and department and discount stores with RM24 million. 

Visa International country manager for Malaysia, Jeffrey Perera said tourism played an important role in Asia’s vibrant economy and remained a key foreign revenue source for Malaysia, contributing significantly to the economy. 

He said the Government and the private sector were working closely together to strengthen the competitive edge and long-term positioning of tourism in Malaysia. 

“This year, the government is targeting 17.6 million inbound tourists and RM35.2 billion in tourist receipts compared to 16.43 million inbound tourists and RM30.95 billion in tourist receipts recorded last year,” he said. 

Perera said Visa continued to be a long time supporter of Malaysia’s tourism efforts through active partnerships with various tourism authorities and bodies, the travel trade industry and our network of merchants around the country. 

“We will continue to work hand-in-hand with our member banks and merchants to ensure that both Malaysian consumers and international visitors to the country benefit from an efficient, modern payment system,” he added. 

International cardholders withdrew RM170 million from automated teller machines (ATMs) and over-the-counter and the average spend per transaction (excluding cash withdrawals) was RM521 (US$140). 

Visa cardholders from Switzerland had the highest average spend per sale transaction in Malaysia (RM791), followed by cardholders from Russia (RM781) and cardholders from Saudi Arabia (RM701).


----------



## nazrey

*Visa joy for Chinese and Indian tourists*
Friday August 18, 2006


PUTRAJAYA: Tourists from China and India will now be given multiple-entry visas. 

However, Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said that while the visas would be valid for a year, the foreigners could not remain in the country for more than a month per visit. 

The single entry visa charges of RM30 for the Chinese and RM50 for Indians have been retained for the multiple-entry visas. 

This move is part of the promotions under Visit Malaysia Year 2007, as well as to cater to the increasing number of arrivals from the two countries. 

“A total of 7.19 million tourists arrived between January and May, which is an increase of 5.4% compared with the corresponding period last year,” he told reporters yesterday after chairing a Cabinet committee meeting on tourism. 

“Tourists from China and India form some 10% of the total number of arrivals.” 

Najib said the Government had also lifted the freeze on foreign caddies imposed in July last year following complaints from golf course operators. 

“They said the number of golfers from overseas had dwindled, and since we have to compete with other countries, we need to provide such a service. 

“So now, operators can apply for foreign caddies from the Home Affairs Ministry,” he added. 

Najib, who chairs the Cabinet committee for foreign workers, said that hotels, spas and the travel and tourism sector were also allowed to hire foreign workers. 

The Cabinet, he said, had also agreed to his proposal to set up a consulate in Mumbai as soon as possible in view of the high number of visa applications. 

Later, Najib witnessed the signing of a working agreement between Ships Classification Malaysia and Biro Klasifikasi Indonesia. 

The agreement will facilitate efforts by the two parties on co-operation in design appraisal, inspection and certification of offshore and onshore structures in Indonesia and South-East Asian waters.


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*











Penguins, New Attraction At Underwater World Langkawi
by tefal


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Malaysia Mega Sale Carnival
> The Malaysian Mega Sale returns to bring you
> another month-long shopping extravaganza.
> It's the best shopping excitement you'll ever have!


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

WANCH said:


> The tea centre looks pretty nice man! Hope to check out when I visit Malaysia again.


Cameron Highlands, Pahang


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*



















Pulau Gemia, Terengganu










Resort; diving center (at the left) and teh Water Villas (at the right)

An island known only to a few, Gemia Island covers about 9 acres and its closest neighbour is Pulau Kapas. The island is a 15-minute boat ride away from the Marang. Gemia Island retains its peaceful, mysterious and quiet atmosphere and is the nest site for sea eagles, reef herons and many other birds. In an effort to save wildlife one of the beaches on the island is used as a turtle hatchery. 

Gemia Island is the few places where turtles ( including the giant Leatherback) come ashore to lay their eggs. On the island the green turtle is the most common. But the Hawksbill and Olive Ridley turtle are regular visitors. The rugged rock face of Gemia Island invites exploration and provides an ideal spot for bird watching and has an abundance of fascinating marine life. Gemia is the tiny island surrounded by coral garden that abundance with marine life.

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

Pulau Gemia


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


Ringgit Malaysia
The ringgit , is the official monetary unit of Malaysia. It is divided into 100 sen (cents) and its currency code is MYR.

The word ringgit means "jagged" in Malay, and was originally used to refer to the serrated edges of Spanish silver dollars widely circulated in the area. The Singapore dollar and the Brunei dollar are also called ringgit in Malay (although e.g. the U.S. and Australian dollars are dolar), hence its official abbreviation RM for Ringgit Malaysia.
*RM*
Note:
1USD = 3.8 RM


----------



## nazrey

*District VMY 2007 do at marina*
Tuesday August 22, 2006
TheStar


FUN-FILLED activities have been lined up for the North-East district Visit Malay- sia Year (VMY) 2007 campaign at the Tanjong City Marina. 

Cultural performances and a mini concert by local artistes will be held during the celebration that stretches from 5pm to 10pm on Sept 17. 

Children will be treated to a fun and exciting evening with lots of entertainment, including magic and clown shows as well as a colouring contest. 

Organising chairman Lee Hack Teik, who is also Peng-kalan Kota assemblyman, said the marina was chosen as it was the state's latest tourism attraction. 













FINALISING PREPARATIONS:Lee(seated,centre)and members of the 
organising committee discussing plans for the district-level VMY campaign 
on Sept 17.




He said a 6km tourism walk would also be held from the marina to the Jelu-tong Expressway and through the George Town heritage enclave before returning to the starting point. 

The walk is open to those 13 years and above. 

Walkers also stand a chance to win prizes including a computer in a lucky draw. Those who complete the walk within 90 minutes will receive a certificate each. 

Participation fee is RM10 each for adults and RM6 for students. Forms are available at Vesta Trading in Gat Lebuh Macallum, Yang One Enterprise in Lebuh- raya Batu Lanchang, Penang Youth and Sports Department at Level 40, Komtar, State Youth and Sports Complex in Batu Uban and Tanjong City Marina from today. Deadline for submission is Sept 9. 

For details about the walk and the colouring competition, call Tanjong City Marina at 04-2102236.


----------



## nazrey

*30% increase in domestic tourists*
Saturday August 26, 2006
BY MARSHA TAN
TheStar



JOHOR BARU: Domestic travel has grown 30% since five years ago with some 16 million locals travelling last year, said Datuk Donald Lim. 

This was a great jump compared to the 12 million domestic tourists in 2000, said the deputy Tourism Minister who launched the domestic sales mission Travel Mart here on Thursday. 














Sabah Tourism Board assistant Diana Lee pointing out some of the state’s 
attractions to Long at the Travel Mart. With them are (third from right) 
Tourism Malaysia domestic promotions director Razali Mohd Daud and Tourism 
Malaysia director for Johor Ahmad Esa (right).





“The higher quality of life, low airfares and the five-day work day for those in the public service has helped promote the growth of domestic tourism,” he said in his speech which was read by State Tourism and Environment Committee chairman Freddie Long. 

He added that the Travel Mart would open its doors to industry players such as hoteliers, travel agencies and tourism product operators to promote new and existing packages not only to Malaysians, but also tourists from neighbouring countries. 

The Travel Mart, which runs until tomorrow, has attracted a total of 157 participants nationwide, as well as 67 from Singapore and 37 from Indonesia.


----------



## nazrey

*RM 45 billion expected from tourists next year*
Monday August 28, 2006
TheStar


BACHOK: A whopping RM45bil – this is the amount that the country can expect to earn from the targeted 20 million tourists to the country during Visit Malaysia 2007. 

Deputy Finance Minister Datuk Awang Adek Hussin said the projected revenue was based on the assumption that each tourist spent an average of RM2,250. 

This year’s projected revenue is RM37bil, based on an expected 16 million tourist arrivals. 

Awang Adek said the tourism sector continued to contribute prominently to the country’s economic growth. He was speaking to newsmen after launching the month-long National Day celebration here. 

He said Malaysia was also in a good position to woo more Arabs who generally had high purchasing power. 

This was because many of them were likely to avoid the United States and Europe when making vacation plans. 

“We expect more Arabs to visit this side of the region, and with our warm ties with the Middle East our tourism profile has gone up considerably,” said Awang Adek, who is also Bachok MP.


----------



## nazrey

*Some Cities in Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur









































































Putrajaya














































Cyberjaya














































Petaling Jaya



















Labuan





































Melaka City, Melaka





































Gorgetown, Penang














































Kuantan



















Alor Setar, Kedah










Kuching, Sarawak





































Kota Kinabalu





































Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## nazrey

Intercity Highway


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

To The East Coast of Peninsular Malaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Rice Field in the Nort Part


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KLIA & Sepang F1 circuit
By M Radzi Desa of airliners.net












By Bailey - AirTeamImages of airliners.net


----------



## Very Controversial

We dont have many photos of Labuan.


----------



## nazrey

*RM149 Million To Promote Visit Malaysia Year 2007 *  
02-09-2006 

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 2 (Bernama) -- The government has allocated RM149 million to promote Visit Malaysia Year 2007 which will be held with the theme "Celebrating 50 Years of Nationhood".

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, who made the announcement when tabling Budget 2007 in the Dewan Rakyat here Friday, said several incentives would also be provided to tour operators.

They include an extension of income tax exemption for operators who provide tour packages with at least 500 inbound tourists per year or 1,200 local tourists per year by another five years until the year of assessment 2011.

Tour operators would also be given excise duty exemption of 50 per cent on locally assembled four-wheel-drive vehicles.

In addition, income tax exemption to employees provided local leave passage by employers, which currently is given for fares, will be extended to include expenses on accommodation and meals.

Abdullah said tourist arrivals rose by 61 per cent to reach 16.4 million in 2005 compared with 10.2 million in 2000.

In the same period, tourism revenue increased to RM32 billion from RM17.3 billion.

The tourism sector also created some 451,000 job opportunities.


----------



## nazrey

Very Controversial said:


> We dont have many photos of Labuan.












*Labuan*










Labuan is the main island of the Malaysian *Federal Territory of Labuan*. Labuan is best known as an offshore financial centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.



> *Labuan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duty free destination of Labuan is surrounded by pristine fringing coral reefs housing all manner for fish and marine life however there is another attraction for divers here. *Four ship wrecks lie in shallow waters just south of Pulau Labuan*. Diving is for all experience levels from novice to pro as penetration is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue Water Wreck*
> 
> This wreck lies northeast of Kuraman Island and is 34 km from Labuan. It gets its name from the clear 'blue' waters it lies lies in and of all the wrecks in the area this one has the best visibility. The Mabini Padre is a large Philippines fishing trawler, which caught fire and sank in 1981. The vessel lies on its port side in 35 metres with the starboard side rising to 24 metres. The side is a garden of soft corals ( dendronephthya ) and marine growth has encompassed a lot of this ship.
> 
> The hull is easily penetrated aft of the bridge superstructure, however, as in all wrecks, the chance of a rust-out, particularly in any machine spaces is an ever present risk. The swim through the stern trawl shute allows divers to pass round and under the stern to observe the single screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 10 - 35m
> 
> Currents: Occasional
> 
> Getting there : Boat 40 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cement Wreck*
> 
> The Tung Huang is a freighter that sank while transporting cement to Brunei for the Sultan's new palace on 25 September 1980. It hit the Samarang Bank and sank as it tried to reach Labuan for repairs. The wreck now lies east of Kuraman Island and just 21 km from Labuan. The vessel, 92m long, 15m wide and 7.5m deep sits vertically on the seabed at 30m. It is the easiest wreck to navigate, making it ideal for training in wreck diving.
> 
> Divers can penetrate the cargo hold and docks however nets are draped all over the vessel so care must be taken. The easy penetrations to the engine room and superstructure are riskier now days as the structure is slowly taken by the sea. The funnel fell over to port in the late 1990's and the storms of August 2002, caused the hydraulic pumping of the sea to blow out a number of superstructure panels. There is a great variety of marine life to be found here including barracuda, turtles, lion fish and reef fish. Soft and hard corals grow on the surface of the wreck, which makes this the best Labuan wreck for underwater photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 20m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American Wreck*
> 
> This World War II US Navy minesweeper lies around 24 kilometers south of Labuan in roughly 30 meters of water. The USS Salute was built in Seattle, in 1943. It was first put into service in Hawaii in 1944 escorting convoys between Pearl Harbor and several ports in the Far East. Later it was involved in intense action, providing protection for anti-aircraft vessels and submarine, as well as minesweeping. After several minesweeping operations in the Philippines, the ship began operating in Brunei Bay where it struck a mine in 1945. Nine US sailors lost their lives when she sank.
> 
> Diving reveals that the stern is relatively intact with depth charge rails on deck and the top blades of the propellers just visible beneath at 30 metres deep. A huge mass looms up which are the bows facing sternwards. Off to starboard of the stern is a third large part of the ship, it is clearly evident how much damage was done by the mine. The wreck can be penetrated but be very careful as she is slowly collapsing and there is live ammunition around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth: 25 - 30m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 20m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Australian Wreck*
> 
> Until recently this ship thought to have been sunk by the Royal Australian Air force, has now been identified as the Dutch vessel SS De Klerk. Scuttled by the Dutch in 1942 but salvaged by the Japanese and renamed Imabari Maru, she hit a mine and sunk 23km southwest of Labuan in 1944. She now lies at a fifty-degree angle on her port side, with only her metal skeleton left to attract abundant fish life. 339 passengers lost their lives, mostly workers and prisoners of war.
> 
> The steam engine is a good example of its kind and the wreck is easy to penetrate. The vessel lies in 35 metres with the high side of the wreck rising to 25 metres. There is a huge blast hole in the starboard side. At the stern is the steel propeller which was visible in 1993 but was covered by sand in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth: 25 - 35m
> 
> Viz: 5 - 15m
> 
> Currents: Weak
> 
> Getting there : Boat 30 mins
> 
> Best months: Apr / Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




nazrey said:


> *Labuan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Labuan International Sea Sports Complex*
> 
> Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is located at the waterfront area along Jalan Tanjung Purun. It is within close proximity to Labuan town center. The complex covers an area of 5.91 acres. It was a project under the 7th Malaysia plan and built at a total cost of RM25 million.
> 
> Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is part of the Labuan waterfront beautification project. Its objective is to create a world-class water sports center and to develop more attractive places of interests in line with the Malaysian Prime Minister's vision to turn Labuan into a major island destination.
> 
> Labuan International Sea Sports Complex opens to the public in June 2001 when it hosted the yearly Labuan Sea Challenge 2001.
> 
> The improved infrastructure and facilities provided by this complex is expected to enhance Labuan's appeal to attract more tourists and investors. The modern amenities will enable the island to host more international sea sports events and championships.
> 
> The Labuan International Sea Sports Complex is designed with three prominent structures connected to a main viewing plaza. Every building houses a specific activity. Each of these imposing towers is an integral part of a large modern water sports complex. The architecture offers a dramatic expression of nature, tradition and modern functionality. The complex houses the main sea sports centre, an administrative block, a marine biology museum, souvenir shops and eateries.


----------



## nazrey

Labuan Airport


----------



## nazrey

>



Labuan International Airport


----------



## conquest

Malaisya has to be one of the most beautiful countries in the world


----------



## nazrey

*Exciting events lined up for Visit Malaysia Year 2007*
Monday September 4, 2006
TheStar


PUTRAJAYA: Get ready to be impressed, Malaysians. Some heady events are coming your way in conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year 2007. 

Among the events lined up are a six-storey-high space shuttle from Russia, a 100m-high ferris wheel to be located at the KLCC and an international fireworks competition. 

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said these were only some of the events lined up to promote Malaysia as a tourist hotspot. 

“The space shuttle – called Buran – will be flown into the country by a special aircraft and will be exhibited at the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang. 

“We won the right to exhibit the space shuttle after winning a bidding war with China and South Korea. The aerospace exhibition, to take place from June until Aug next year, will also commemorate the send-off of our first astronaut into space, which is scheduled at the same time,'' he told reporters after launching the Kemas kindergarten carnival here yesterday. 

The 100m ferris wheel in KLCC, known as the “*Eyes of Malaysia*”, will allow rides for the whole year to the accompaniment of a light show. 

Other events include the famous Edinburgh military tattoo show, and a floral and horticultural show and parade. 

Last Friday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi announced that the ministry would receive a RM149mil allocation in conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year 2007. 

Malaysia is hoping to attract some 20 million visitors. 

Tengku Adnan said the ministry would also continue to give subsidies to inbound tour operators to hold promotions overseas as well as for the printing of pamphlets in various languages like Chinese and Russian. 

“However, I also hope they will go all out to promote other tourist spots in the country. 

“For instance, when I went to Semporna in Sabah recently, I found that there were more species of fish in its diving spots than there were at Australia’s Great Barrier Reef. 

“Similarly, there are caves such as the Gua Tempurung in Perak and Gua Ikan in Kelantan that local tour operators have not been promoting,” he added. 

Tengku Adnan said he also hoped that the income tax deduction given for local leave passage under the Budget would help spur domestic tourism.


----------



## Very Controversial

Cool pictures of Labuan!


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*












nazrey said:


> *Islands of Sipadan :*





nazrey said:


> *Islands of Sipadan* :
> Sipadan island
> Mabul island
> Kapalai island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the northeast of Borneo, in the borderland between Malaysia, Indonesia and Philippines there are three world-class dive destinations located within sight of each other. Sipadan is the legendary island of the turtles, Kapalai with a resort built on stilts in the middle of the sea, and Mabul - an enchanting island where every coconut tree has its own number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Angela Choi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures by tuttle luttle


See More the best island in Malaysia in the page 3. 


*Sipadan under siege by divers*
Wednesday September 6, 2006
TheStar


KOTA KINABALU: More divers are illegally going to the environmentally-sensitive diving haven of Pulau Sipadan in the east coast of Sabah. 

The stipulated number of divers a day is 120 but dive operators have been taking as many 200. 

This led to friction between the operators and Sabah Parks officials when divers without a proper permit were stopped from entering the diving haven, according to a recent consultant’s report. 

In January, a daily average of 141 divers visited the island, with the number going up to 159 in February. 

It was 219 in March, 235 in April and 201 in May. 

In April, 12 dive operators took 4,999 people with permits and 2,095 more without permits to Sipadan. 

In May, 3,975 people with permits and 2,353 without permits went there. 

Sabah Parks, which took over the management of the island's facilities in April, is responsible for issuing permits to the dive operators.


----------



## nazrey

*FAX to fly KK-Labuan * 
06 Sep 2006 7:10 PM
THEEDEDAILY


*Fly Asian Xpress (FAX) will be operating two daily flights between Kota Kinabalu (KK) and Labuan with the airline’s Fokker 50s from Sept 18. * 

FAX will offer promotional fares starting from RM29.99 one way. 

FAX chief executive officer Raja Mohd Azmi said the launch of the new route was a strategic move to bolster connectivity for the business and trade sectors between the two cities. 

He said locals and travellers could look forward to more connectivity between Miri and Sibu as FAX would be boosting flights frequencies for Miri-Sibu from 14 flights weekly to 21 flights weekly. 

“FAX has also added a third daily Miri-Sibu service to cater to the strong demands from the travelling market,” he said in a statement on Sept 6.


----------



## Very Controversial

Me want to go to Sipadan.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Layang-Layang island*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *underwater sanctuary Layang-Layang*
> 
> Situated just over 300km northwest of Sabah's capital Kota Kinabalu in the South China Sea, Pulau Layang-Layang (Layang-layang Island) is an isolated atoll-like ring of 13 linked coral reefs. The whole island is only 7.5km long and two km wide. Due to its remoteness, the Layang-Layang reefs are pristine with superb visibility. Steep walls provide spectacular diving down to a great depth, and attract pelagic species such as Barracuda, Bigeye Trevally and Sharks.













*underwater sanctuary Layang-Layang*
DR KURT SVRCULA
Source : News











Terumbu Layang-Layang is one of the few last bastions that offer the experience of a perfectly healthy ecosystem. 

AMIDST the carnage left behind by the devastating tsunami throughout Southeast Asia that damaged coastal regions and reef systems already taxed by excessive development and use, the untouched beauty and rich biodiversity of the Layang-Layang atoll offer an encounter with a perfectly healthy ecosystem. 

Hidden away in the far reaches of the South China Sea, some 340 kilometres northwest off the Sabah coast, it has been spared men’s destructive activities and the wrath of Mother Nature. 

Terumbu Layang-Layang... the name evokes notions of isolation – no telco coverage, newspapers and Internet. Instead, what you get are adventure, reefs dropping to an abysmal depth of 2,000 metres and pelagic species en masse from schooling hammerhead sharks to serene manta rays. Visitors from across the globe are testimony to its claim to being a region with the greatest marine diversity in the world. 

However, another aspect of the island makes a visit a rather unique experience: Thousands of sea birds, on their seasonal migration across the far reaches of the South China Sea, stop for the breeding cycle. Safe from predators, these migratory birds make for an incredible site, perched on a forlorn outcrop in the midst of the South China Sea.

In this day and age of plush jets whisking you around the globe, climbing onboard an 18-seater Skyvan propeller plane at the crack of dawn for the last leg of the journey from Kota Kinabalu to Layang-Layang, negotiating supplies and luggage tied to the floorboards and strapping into seats slightly more comfortable than a camping chair, evokes a distinct sense of adventure.

Down through the clouds in the early morning mist, cast in rich colours by the rising sun over the South China Sea and awashed by the ocean swells, the atoll suffused in the first light creates an image of ethereal beauty and deepens one’s excitement of exploring the furthest reaches of Malaysia.

Made up of a ring of 13 reefs, the ring-shaped atoll, perhaps an extinct volcano or a sunken mountain, was made habitable by the government in an effort to establish a presence in the resource-rich Spratley Archipelago. The atoll is some 16 sq km in size and accommodates, on the artificially created island, the runway, naval facility and dive resort. A small, probably no more than a quarter acre, assembly of rocks and cement blocks in the western corner of the lagoon constitute the ‘bird island’.

Stepping off the plane, you literally stand at the doorstep of Layang-Layang Island Resort, the only resort on the island, which it shares with a Malaysian Naval base. The resort is set in a rustic, garden-like environment complete with swimming pool and veranda from where you can let yourselves be mesmerised by the incredibly beautiful sunsets. It is one of the best destinations offering superb customer comfort and service especially for divers. Where else do you get to step from the aircraft into your room, a mere 30 metres away? 

Needless to say that the customer service philosophy carries through to the manner in which the diving operations are conducted – from the state of equipment, the professionalism of the boatmen and dive masters to the uncompromising safety standards. 

The comprehensive pre-dive briefing emphasises safety and eco-friendly diving aspects. Due to the exceptional horizontal visibility, it is very easy to exceed maximum safe diving depths or accumulate decompression time. Schedules are scrupulously followed. The dive boats are comfortable and spacious purpose-built twin-engine catamarans are manned by experienced boatmen.

Although there are 14 well charted dive sites along the walls of the atoll, among them The Valley, The Point, Dog Tooth Lair, D’ Wall, Gorgonian Forest and the Sharks’ Cave (with an abundance of corals, snappers, batfish, countless schools of small reef fish, gorgonian fans, trigger fish, jacks, humphead parrotfish, turtles etc.), there are four 



_*distinct attractions of diving in Layang-Layang:*_*



1. Its rich bio-diversity of marine life, the deep blue open sea, often full with unexpected encounters 

2. The vertical walls that fall to dizzying depths of almost 2,000 metres, populated by varieties of pelagic species, reef fish, massive, gravity defying gorgonian fans and barrel sponges 

3. The shallower reef plateaus and ledges of the reef to a depth of around 12 metres, home to a multitude of schooling reef fish, corals covering every square metre, and macro life forms from the unusual to the bizarre 

4. The lagoon, the nursery of the atoll. 

The distance from the continental shelf almost guarantees excellent horizontal visibility at most times. Each and every dive provides unique insights into complexities of the marine eco system.

It is not uncommon to encounter schools of dolphins playing in the wake of the boat, and, during certain months, migrating whale sharks or even a killer whale. 

For divers with an affinity to explore macro life, the lagoon, just to the left of the jetty, will make for an interesting and relaxed dive. At depths of between three and eight metres, among large rock boulders, cement blocks, metal frames and wooden logs, is a teeming nursery of reef fish. From juvenile grouper, emperor fish, pipe fish, nudibranchs, gobi and wrasses to shrimp, there is a teeming marine environment. This is the perfect ‘last dive’ to round up the last day on Layang-Layang.

In past years, dive magazine articles and other publications emphasised the presence of hammerhead sharks, manta rays and, otherwise hard to see, pelagic species – implying guaranteed encounters during each and every dive. There certainly is a high probability, especially early in the season, but there might also be times void of these encounters. Nevertheless, this in no way diminishes the uniqueness and immense diversity of Layang-Layang.



sidebar



Spectacular ‘Bird Island’



The inhabitants of the sea surrounding the atoll are not the only treasure on Layang-Layang. Situated in the western end of the lagoon is the bird sanctuary where migratory swallow, egret, brown foot bobbi, crested terns and other feathered creatures find a resting place after a long journey.

There are thousands of birds of different species on this rocky outcrop. One can come face to face with terns in courtship and see parenting boobies feed their offspring. 

Terns are migratory birds that visit during the northern winter. The great crested-tern, 45-48 cm long with a 100 cm wingspan, breeds on tiny, remote and uninhabited islands, rocks and reefs in the South China Sea. When not breeding, they migrate to the shores of the mainland. 

The great crested-tern has a pale yellow bill and darkish grey upper parts. During breeding season, they have a black cap and a shaggy crest. Terns have forked tails, short legs and webbed feet. Their call has been described as a sharp “kirrik”. Terns dive into the sea to catch small fish. Great crested-terns dive from a great height and often become completely submerged to get at their prey. 

While watching a brown booby swoop down, you will perhaps understand why bird lovers take pleasure in the art of bird watching. Watching the picturesque sunset over the colony, how one wishes one could fly wild and free like the birds...





(Side bar)

GETTING THERE

AirAsia’s direct flight from KLIA to Kota Kinabalu is the most convenient and cost-effective option as AirAsia uses the old Kota Kinabalu terminal, which also serves the charter flights to Layang-Layang. Divers should keep in mind though, that don’t even think of bringing the extra camera or dive gear as AirAsia WILL charge you for every kilo of luggage in excess of 15kg. Travelling with MAS makes it necessary to move from the international terminal to the old terminal and with all the dive gear weighing you down, it’s a less attractive option.

The one-hour charter flight to Layang-Layang takes off at 6:30am.



ACCOMMODATION

The resort can cater for up to 160 guests in 86 rooms spread out over five blocks. Electricity is supplied via two generators and freshwater is provided by two reverse-osmosis desalination plants.

Rooms are large and comfortable with air-conditioning, TV and telephone. Guests commune at a well-appointed dining lounge next to the swimming pool, which offers a fairly romantic setting in the evenings. A mix of western and Asian fair caters to palates of the multi-national guests.

On offers are also table games such as table tennis, pool and foosball. There are ample books and magazines (ranging from diving to fashion) in the bar. The more adventurous can go windsurfing and kayaking.












PRICES

A typical 5D/4N stay with all diving (three boat dives a day), air and weights costs RM2,000 plus RM790 for the return flight from Layang-Layang Island Resort to Kota Kinabalu. Visits to the ‘bird island’ can be arranged.*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Penang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandar Perda
> Mega township in Penang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandar Perda is a privatised project undertaken by Aseania Development Sdn Bhd jointly with Penang Regional Development Authority(PERDA). Since its privatisation in November 1994, Aseania Development Sdn Bhd has successfully developed more than one third of the total 456 acres township into various residential, industrial and commercial properties under Phase 1 & 2.
> 
> Bandar Perda reigns as Penang's most ambilitious and advanced development to date.
> 
> This mega RM 3.0 Billion (US $630 Million) development, strategically unfold over a 456 acres (186 hectares) of prime land, conceptualized as a self-contained township, where work and live under one roof.
> 
> This township is easily accessible to airport, seaport, railway and highways. It is located mere 20-30 minutes drive away from Penang International Airport and about 2 km away from Penang Bridge Interchange. Whilst the North Butterworth Container Terminal at Butterworth Mainland is about 10 kilometres west of the township.
> 
> The township is well served by an excellent road network system including the North-South and East-West Highway and strategically located in the Central development corridor between the two major towns of Butterworth and Bukit Mertajam.
> 
> by pablo


More puctures!
by cooltemper


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Penang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capital
> 
> The View twin condominiums, Penang
> 
> *Philosophy *
> At The View, our design philosophy revolves around the genus loci and the relationship with the surrounding environment. Flanked by the sea on one side and the hills on the other, The View Twin Towers frame the scenic backdrop when viewed from the famous Penang Bridge. Revealing its beauty and splendour the nearer you get, it is a bewitching sight, a picture postcard view which will be synonymous with our beloved Penang Island to millions of visitors each year.
> 
> The View's design language is very much derived from the sea. On a closer look, one will notice the podium's footprint that is likened to the majestic manta-ray, gliding through the water gracefully with its fins spread, or the towers' shape, reminding one of shells, gracing the sandy beaches of Penang. The facade of the tower itself is unmistakably inspired by the waves that sculpt the coastal beaches. In an identical process, the towers were sculpted by waves of design input, the very same hallmark process that produced each and every one of our architectural masterpieces.
> 
> *Perspective *
> Driving on the famous Penang Bridge, The View will be hard to miss. Presenting itself as a part of the view, framed by the sea and the hills, and designed with nature as its inspiration, The View will definitely change your driving experience. For visitors to Penang Island, the sight of The View will signal their arrival in the same way that Penang Bridge does. In addition to this, one can't deny the uncanny resemblance to one of our nation's greatest pride.


by TYW


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*



















Tioman island
by james cheer 










by Sony Talk Forum


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
*The North Borneo Railway*
The only stream loco that still operate in Malaysia.










*The North Borneo Railway* features a British Vulcan steam locomotive, designed and built by the Vulcan Foundry in Newton-le-Willows, England in 1954 as part of the last order before the factory converted to diesel and electric locomotive construction. The Vulcan 6-015, a 2-6-2 carrying a green livery with polished boiler bands and red edging to the running plate and tender frame, was de-commissioned for general use in the early 1970’s by the Sabah State Railway Department. It was proudly re-launched on January 22, 2000, in honour of Kota Kinabalu, Sabah’s capital, achieving City-Status. Not only does this steam engine represent the last of a fleet of steam engines that have plied the tracks through Borneo since the late 1800’s, it is also one of the only functional wood-burners left in the world.
The North Borneo Railway also features six carriages that have been meticulously restored and renovated to reflect the era of the steam train. The exterior utilizes the traditional deep green and cream of the original North Borneo Railway, with carved brass logos featuring the original British seal. The interior, highlighting the natural woods of Sabah, has comfortable seating and dining facilities. Every carriage provides the amenity of a modern washroom onboard. Seating accommodates 36 passengers per carriage, with a total train capacity of 180 passengers. An exotic bar car and observation deck accompanies the train, providing a comfortable lounge area to heighten the overall journey experience. 

Windows remain open throughout the journey, and high-powered fans line the ceilings to ensure maximum comfort along the route. A provision has been made for air-conditioning, though the open windows enhance the entire heritage experience, as passengers are able to lean out the windows and doors to interact with the countryside, rather than merely be observers. 

*The North Borneo Railway* is built and operated to the highest of international standards and is fully compliant with modern safety standards. The railway remained the only means of transportation into the interior until only half a century ago, playing a vital part in the economic development of Sabah. It helped open up the country and the emergence of towns like Bukau, Weston and Jesselton. It now continues to run through six main stations, namely Tanjung Aru, Papar, Bongawan, Beaufort and Tenom. The smaller stations are Putatan, Kinarut, Kawang, Kimanis, Lumat, Saliwangan, Halogilat, Rayoh and Pangi.
Source : virtualmalaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Interior
by Allen Peter










KK


----------



## nazrey

The North Borneo Railway
By Dan.


----------



## nazrey

The North Borneo Railway
By Dan.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.) : 27,392,442

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


*Wawasan 2020*
Wawasan 2020 or Vision 2020 is a Malaysian ideal introduced by former Prime Minister of Malaysia, Mahathir Bin Mohamad during the tabling of the Sixth Malaysia Plan in 1991. The vision calls for a self-sufficient industrial developed nation, complete with an economy that will be eightfold stronger of the economy as of the early 1990s by the year 2020.

Wawasan 2020 is also the title of an article by William Greider about globalization in Malaysia.


----------



## Sinjin P.

I simply love the "Malaysia: Truly Asia" tourism campaign kay:


----------



## Very Controversial

^^ See going to many places around the world, if you tell them you are Malaysian, the first thing many of these people will say is "Malaysia Truly Asia."


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Yeah, I love these kinds of aggressive tourism campaigns as well as "Uniquely Singapore", "Thailand Grand Invitation", "Wow!Philippines", etc. kay:


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










Tunku Abdul Rahman Park: Pulau Sapi (Sapi Island)

This island has a distinct advantage of having some of the nicest beaches with white sand, sparkling crystal clear water and a coastline fringed with beautiful coral reefs. It is the ideal place for snorkeling, diving and swimming. If you can do neither of this but do not want to be left out from discovering underwater treasures, take a glass boat rental service instead. Hiking trails through the interior provide an excellent opportunity for nature appreciation.

There are no accommodation facilities but picnic shelters, barbeque pits, tables, changing rooms and toilets are provided for day use. Camping is allowed with the permission of the Park Warden. 

by loriazramka


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Nasi lemak*
> Malaysian dish
> 
> Nasi lemak is a dish that is commonly sold in Brunei, Malaysia and Singapore. In fact, it has been called the unofficial national dish of Malaysia. There is a similar dish in Indonesia called nasi uduk.
> 
> With roots in Malay culture, its name is a Malay word that literally means 'rice in cream'. The name is derived from the cooking process whereby rice is soaked in rich coconut cream and then the mixture steamed. Sometimes knotted screwpine (pandan) leaves are thrown into the rice while steaming to give it more fragrance. Occasionally, other herbs such as ginger and lemon grass may also be added for additional fragrance.
> 
> Traditionally, this comes as a platter with cucumber slices, small dried anchovies (ikan bilis), roasted peanuts, stir fried water convolvulus (kangkong), hard boiled egg, pickled vegetables (achar) and hot spicy sauce (sambal). Nasi lemak can also come with any other accompaniments such as chicken, cuttlefish, cockle, beef curry (beef stewed in coconut milk and spices) or paru (beef lungs). Traditionally most of these accompaniments are spicy in nature.
> 
> Nasi lemak is traditionally a breakfast dish, and it is sold early in the morning at roadside stalls in Malaysia, where it is often sold packed in newspaper, brown paper or banana leaf. However, there are restaurants which serve it on a plate as noon or evening meals, making it possible for the dish to be treated as a delicacy.
> 
> Source : Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










*NASI LEMAK* (Rice in coconut milk)
A morning favourite amongst all Malaysians, this fragrant coconut rice dish is usually served with chili paste, anchovies, peanuts and cucumber.










_Ingredients _
1 cup rice, washed 
2 cups thick coconut milk 
1 shallot, sliced 
1 cm ginger 
3 screwpine leaves 
Salt to taste 

_Method_
Mix rice, coconut milk, shallots, ginger, screwpine leaves and salt in a ricecooker and cook. Serve with hard-boiled eggs, sliced cucumber and Sambal Ikan Bilis. (Serves 4-6)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Satay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The most famous satay stall in Malaysia is Sate Haji Samuri in Kajang, *Selangor* which was established in 1917.
> - In *Johor* especially in Muar. Satay is served on breakfast in the morning.
> - A unique pork satay can be found in *Melaka*. This store has been around for a very long time and features only pork satay with a sauce. Instead of the traditional peanut sauce it features a pineapple-based spicy sauce.
> - Satay celup or steamboat satay is a variation of satay. It consists of raw meat, seafood or vegetables on skewers that are dipped into a boiling satay sauce to cook during the meal.
> - As one of Malaysia's national dishes, Malaysia Airlines serves satay to its First and Business Class passengers as an appetizer on many of its long-haul flights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sate Ayam Saos Kacang (Chicken Satay)










*SATAY*
*Satay with Peanut Sauce*
A mainstay of Malaysian cuisine, dip these skewers of barbecued beef or chicken in spicy peanut sauce to tantalise your tastebuds.











_Ingredients _
1.5kg chicken, deboned and cubed 1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp cumin 1 stalk lemon grass 
½ tsp cinnamon 2 tbsp roasted peanuts 
8 shallots, diced Salt to taste 
1 tsp coriander 2 tbsp cooking oil 
2.5 cm piece fresh turmeric 

_Method_
Pound coriander, cumin, turmeric, peanuts, salt and sugar. Add cinnamon, shallots and 1 tbsp cooking oil and mix well. Marinate the chicken in this mixture for several hours, preferably overnight. Thread the marinated strips of meat through satay skewers. Grill over burning coal until meat is evenly browned on both sides and cooked through. While grilling, sprinkle cooking oil over the meat using crushed lemon grass. Serve immediately with peanut sauce. (Serves 6-8)


----------



## nazrey

*Perlis - The smallest state in Malaysia*











Kuala Perlis

The largest town in Perlis, Kuala Perlis. Located at the estuary of Sungai Perlis (Perlis River), about 13km from Kangar town (state's capital), Kuala Perlis is actually a quaint fishing town known for delicacies such as ikan bakar (grilled fish), assam laksa (noodles served with spicy fish gravy) and fresh seafood. It is a good place to relax at dusk and watch a spectacular sunset, or the fishermen returning with their catch.

The population in Kuala Perlis is about 10,000 people. The major industry in this town is fishing. Along the riverbank you will see wooden houses resided by fishermen. Small shops and old warehouses can be found around this area as well.


----------



## nazrey

*Perak*



















Kuala Kangsar - The Royal Town 
From Asiaexplorers










Comfortably cradled in a crook of Perak River, Kuala Kangsar is a well preserved old Royal Town where its serenity and its well-maintained old palaces are worth a mention.

This place must have had a strange effect on Sultan Yusuf Sharifuddin Mudzaffar Shah of Perak who ruled from 1877 to 1887. Unlike many rulers who protected their royal places and strongholds by selecting their vantage points carefully where they could detect enemy approach from afar, the Sultan had his first royal palace built beside the riverbank. He then named it 'Istana Sri Sayong'.

Kuala Kangsar today has spread across the gentle undulating lands along the bank to accommodate the growing community but its core and historical part of town still sits quietly on the high grounds by the bend of the river. A familiar structure of a royal town, the royal palace is usually the centre of the town where subjects would later build their homes around, close to the palace. Presumably, many of the subjects that served the courts and the Sultan would have had to be nearby in any event for emergencies etc.










*Sultan Abdul Jalil Bridge*
The Sultan Abdul Jalil Bridge near Kuala Kangsar was named after the Sultan of Perak who reigned for a short period between 1916-1918. This concrete bridge takes some load off the older Iskandar Bridge which was built by the British. Sultan Abdul Jalil Bridge was officially opened by Sultan Azlan Shah, the Sultan of Perak, in June 2002. With the opening of this bridge, the distance between Kuala Kangsar and Sayong was significantly reduced. 










*Malay College Kuala Kangsar*
The Malay College Kuala Kangsar, or MCKK, is where the cream of the Malay society received their education. I explored it along with the other heritage sites in Kuala Kangsar when doing the documentation for the AsiaExplorers Kuala Kangsar Self-Guided Tour.

When it was first opened in 1905, under the name Malay Residential School, only the children of the Royal Family, high ranking Malay dignitaries and royal court officials were received. At that time, it operated in its original attap premises. The syllabus was a fusion of modern education with knowledge of Islam and Malay culture mixed in. The first headmaster was W. Hargreaves. The name of the school was changed to Maktab Melayu, or Malay College in 1909. 

In 1929, the Malay College Old Boys Association was formed. During the Japanese Occupation, it was used by the Japanese Army as the Administrative Office. 

In 1947, the college adopted the motto Fiat Sapientia Virtus.Fiat Sapientia Virtus, which means "Let manliness come through wisdom."




























*Istana Kenangan*
The Istana Kenangan, also known as Istana Lembah and Istana Tepas, is a charming wooden structure a short distance from Istana Iskandariah and the Ubudiah Mosque. On my second visit to Istana Kenangan, I was fortunate that it was a very clear day, so I could get these nice shots for AsiaExplorers.

Istana Kenangan was built around the same time as Istana Iskandariah. After the calamity of the Big Flood of 1926, when the original palace, Istana Sri Sayong, was almost swept away, a decision was made to built a new palace that is on higher ground. Istana Kenangan was built as a temporary mausoleum for the late Duli Yang Maha Mulia Sultan Iskandar Shah (Marhum Kadasallah), while awaiting the completion of Istana Iskandariah nearby. 

Istana Kenangan is noted for being built entirely of wood, without the use of nails. It was planned to shape like a sword (pedang) in its scabbard (sarung pedang). The handle of the sword is where the Sultan's bedchamber is located. The scabbard is where the royal court or Balai Rong Seri was located. Although small, it has a beautiful throne (singgahsana). The walls are made of diamond-shaped plaits (kelarai) while the roof structure takes the combined styles of the five ridges (perabung lima) and the ridge of the five bananas (perabung pisang sesikat). 

Today Istana Kenangan comes under the state museum authority, and houses the Perak Royal Museum. On display here are exhibists on the history of the Perak monarchy as well as the personal collections of the past rulers of Perak. 

by Jean-Marc MICHEL


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










Kuala Abang



















By Zairi


----------



## nazrey

*TV series aims to promote Malaysia*
Saturday October 14, 2006

TOURISM is expected to get a huge boost when more than 12 provincial television stations across China begin airing “Impressions of Malaysia” segments later this year. 

Tourism Malaysia recently sponsored 20 visiting Chinese broadcast journalist who went around Malaysia filming the various segments promoting Malaysia as a holiday destination. 

At an appreciation dinner for the journalists recently, Tourism Malaysia deputy director general Razali Mohd Daud said China was a key market in meeting the target of more than 20mil visitors next year. 

Tourism Malaysia had extended an invitation to award-winning television producers and directors from various cities including Beijing, Guangdong, Shangdong, Nanning, and Sichuan to film segments for the series titled “Impressions of Malaysia” in conjunction with its Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign. 

The series, promoting various facets of Malaysian arts, culture, food, entertainment, heritage, lifestyle, and tourist attractions, is expected to reach an estimated half-a-billion Chinese viewers. 

Sichuan Television International director Sun Jianying said the combination of Malaysian hospitality, good food, and a broad variety of tourist attractions makes the country an ideal holiday destination. 

“It is a unique holiday experience as the country offers beach resorts, shopping, and arts and entertainment in a cosmopolitan setting. 

“The number of tourists arriving from China has been steadily increasing over the years and is expected to reach a record high next year during the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *P*e*r*usahaan *O**t**o*mobil *N*asional Sdn Bhd (PROTON)
> Malaysian National Car


*Proton car owners in UK a 'very satisfied' lot*
October 18 2006
BusinessTimes










PROTON Holdings Bhd has scored big in the UK, being among the top five car manufacturers when it comes to customer satisfaction there.

According to a recent study by consumer data expert Wegener DM, Proton, via its subsidiary Proton Cars UK, ranked fourth out of 28 manufacturers, with a rating of 68 per cent in the "very satisfied" car owners section.

Proton trailed Honda, Toyota and Skoda, but was ahead of more established carmakers such as Nissan, BMW, Volvo, Hyundai, Kia and Volkswagen.

Documents obtained by Business Times showed that Wegener DM had asked over 70,000 shoppers to rate their level of satisfaction on a range of products and services such as mortgages, mobile phone providers and banks.

A total of 46,627 people responded to the car satisfaction section of the survey.

When contacted, Proton managing director Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir said customer satisfaction has always been high in the company's list of priorities.

"Proton has made a promise to resolve quality concerns and to deliver total customer satisfaction.

"While the issue of quality is being sorted out with the more recent Savvy and Satria Neo models setting new benchmarks in quality, validated by market acceptance, we are working very hard to fulfill customers' expectation overall.

"These independent results have given a big boost to this commitment," Syed Zainal said.

Proton UK managing director Brian Collier said the latest result was backed by the recent NFDA Dealer Attitude Survey where Proton dealers also showed their support for the carmaker.

He added that the results were timely with the growing monthly sales recorded this year compared with 2005.

Collier said the company's future looks bullish with a new three-door Satria due to be launched in the UK in early 2007. - By Zuraimi Abdullah


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Perodua - Malaysian compact car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Per*usahaan *O*tomobil Ke*dua* Sdn Bhd (Perodua)
> Perodua Myvi Colours



*Perodua Myvi wins Autocar Asean's Car of the Year Award*
October 18 2006
BusinessTimes













PERODUA Myvi, Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd's (Perodua) sixth and most successful car model to date, recently won Autocar Asean's Car of The Year 2005/2006 Award in the supermini category.

In a statement issued yesterday, Perodua managing director Hafiz Syed Abu Bakar said nearly 100,000 units of the Myvi have been registered to date.

Hafiz received the award from organiser MTM Publications Sdn Bhd managing director Kate Stearman Smith in a simple ceremony held at Perodua's office in Serendah, Selangor, yesterday.

In a separate ceremony, Perodua unit Perodua Manufacturing Sdn Bhd saw the line-off of its 100,000th Myvi after only 17 months in production.

Hafiz said Perodua has increased its production capacity to mitigate the waiting period.

He also said that Perodua's new model slated for launch in May 2007 was progressing smoothly and is confident that the public would be similarly supportive of the new car. - By Zuraimi Abdullah


----------



## Very Controversial

Good for Proton & Perodua.


----------



## forrestcat

*Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign.*

What is the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign (VMCC) all about? VMCC is actually not a new concept and has quite an interesting history to it. We think so anyway! It came about as the brainchild of a number of concerned Malaysians who were upset by the Asian Financial Crisis in 1997.

Almost exactly 10 years ago.

How far we have come since then - when our KLSE dropped to 262 and everything seemed to be crashing down. There seemed to be little light at the end of the tunnel. Then a group of Malaysians got together and decided that there was a way out and that it was up to the people to do something about it.

Malaysia's biggest asset is Malaysia itself. Its tourism market is its biggest income generator. Why not invite the world to visit Malaysia? With that germ of an idea, this group of Malaysians who believed in the spirit of "Negara Kita, Tanggungjawab Kita" - our country, our responsibility - set to work.

The idea was simple then.

To set up a website to send out e-cards to as many people worldwide as possible. Amazingly enough, there was support from everywhere - from the Prime Minister then to the taxi drivers. From corporates, the media to school children. Around one million e-cards were sent out in that campaign.

Now, a decade later, two drivers of the previous Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign: Pat Lu of Rayma Sdn Bhd, a Professional Conference Organiser, and Gerard Lim, CEO of a VOIP/ telecommunications company decided to team together again to celebrate VMCC 2007. They joined forces together with Anne Chai, an event manager and Sharon Saw, a writer and content manager, who met Pat through the original VMCC as she was administering the NEAC website then, and we are now proud to present the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign for 2007.

This time, with the advance in technology, we can use SMS and MMS via mobile phones as well as our e-cards to send invites to our friends.

Why 2007? Because we are celebrating 50 years of nationhood. What better reason to visit Malaysia? So let's start now and invite all our friends to Visit Malaysia in 2007! 

http://www.vmcc.com.my/


----------



## newbi3s

*My Penang Trip Pictures Album 2006 (1st)*



   

   

   

   

   

*click image to enlarge*


----------



## newbi3s

*My Penang Trip Pictures Album 2006 (2nd)*



   

   

   

   

   



*click image to enlarge*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>



*Cabbies asked to smile and make visit Malaysia year a success*
Monday November 6, 2006
TheStar


KUALA LUMPUR: Smile, you've got foreign tourists for company, taxi drivers are told. 

Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim wants the cabbies to behave professionally and with courtesy as they were among the first to greet visitors. 

“We are targeting more than 20 million tourists for Visit Malaysia Year 2007 (VMY) and taxi drivers must display a good image of the country. 

“We need to give a warm and friendly welcome to the travellers. 

“All we need to do is smile,” he said. 

Lim said the professionalism of taxi drivers were being looked into through refresher courses on courtesy and public service under the “Malaysia Welcomes the World” campaign. 

Over 20,000 front liners nationwide, including hoteliers and immigration officers would also be taking the course, he said after putting VMY2007 stickers on Sunlight taxis on Monday. 

Lim said apart from taxi drivers, the public should also support VMY2007. 

“I hope that all Malaysians will play their role, especially since we will be celebrating our 50th Independence Day next year,” he said, adding that the ministry aims to make Malaysia a “top-of-the-mind” destination. 

Apart from the stickers, Lim said that VMY calendar of 50 events would also be displayed in front of the passenger seat of the taxis.


----------



## nazrey

*3,000 visitors abused visa-on-arrival programme*
Wednesday November 8, 2006
TheStar


PUTRAJAYA: Nearly 3,000 foreigners have abused the visa-on-arrival programme that was introduced on Sept 1 to mainly attract more tourists into the country in conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year (VMY) 2007. 

Home Affairs Minister Datuk Seri Radzi Sheikh Ahmad said all had overstayed. 

He said the Immigration enforcement division was now trying to track them down, which he admitted was a difficult task. 

“We have been generous to them by charging RM100 and giving them one month to visit the country, but they have taken advantage of our kindness and refused to go home,” he said. 

“How to trace them easily, they look like Malays, Indians and Chinese of this country?” he said. 

Radzi said the visa-on-arrival was introduced only for tourists from 24 countries that required a visa to enter Malaysia with hopes to attract 21 million tourists under the VMY campaign. 

He said among the 2,872 who had overstayed, 1,941 were from India, 355 from China, and 199 from Sri Lanka. Others are from Bangladesh (194), Pakistan (113), Myanmar (27), Nepal (23), Democratic Republic of Congo (six), Nigeria (two), and 12 are from other countries. 

Asked if the visa-on-arrival would be continued despite the problem, he said it would continue but would be reviewed at the same time.


----------



## pateagle

forrestcat said:


> What is the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign (VMCC) all about? VMCC is actually not a new concept and has quite an interesting history to it. We think so anyway! It came about as the brainchild of a number of concerned Malaysians who were upset by the Asian Financial Crisis in 1997.
> 
> Almost exactly 10 years ago.
> 
> How far we have come since then - when our KLSE dropped to 262 and everything seemed to be crashing down. There seemed to be little light at the end of the tunnel. Then a group of Malaysians got together and decided that there was a way out and that it was up to the people to do something about it.
> 
> Malaysia's biggest asset is Malaysia itself. Its tourism market is its biggest income generator. Why not invite the world to visit Malaysia? With that germ of an idea, this group of Malaysians who believed in the spirit of "Negara Kita, Tanggungjawab Kita" - our country, our responsibility - set to work.
> 
> The idea was simple then.
> 
> To set up a website to send out e-cards to as many people worldwide as possible. Amazingly enough, there was support from everywhere - from the Prime Minister then to the taxi drivers. From corporates, the media to school children. Around one million e-cards were sent out in that campaign.
> 
> Now, a decade later, two drivers of the previous Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign: Pat Lu of Rayma Sdn Bhd, a Professional Conference Organiser, and Gerard Lim, CEO of a VOIP/ telecommunications company decided to team together again to celebrate VMCC 2007. They joined forces together with Anne Chai, an event manager and Sharon Saw, a writer and content manager, who met Pat through the original VMCC as she was administering the NEAC website then, and we are now proud to present the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign for 2007.
> 
> This time, with the advance in technology, we can use SMS and MMS via mobile phones as well as our e-cards to send invites to our friends.
> 
> Why 2007? Because we are celebrating 50 years of nationhood. What better reason to visit Malaysia? So let's start now and invite all our friends to Visit Malaysia in 2007!
> 
> http://www.vmcc.com.my/


Hi there, ForrestCat

Thanks for broadcasting the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign here.

The soft launch of the Visit Malaysia Cyber Campaign (VMCC) held at Mid Valley Megamall on November 3-7, 2006 surpassed the target of 10,000 e-Cards since the website was developed in August 2006.

The total of e-Mails and e-Cards sent out amounted to 15,000 with more than 500 registered members actively participating as "VMCC Cyber Warriors" in this campaign nationwide.

Latest count of total e-Mail/e-Cards sent, visit http://www.vmcc.com.my/invite_the_world.php or view the detailed Scoreboad at http://www.vmcc.com.my/invite_statistics.php

To date, more than 300,000 people visited the VMCC website at http://www.vmcc.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.)    : 27,392,442
Internet Users,Latest Data : 11,016,000

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


English to Malay Translation
English - Malay dictionary 
Malay - English dictionary

love = kasih sayang
love = mencintai
love = sayang
love affair = percintaan
love grass = kemuncup
love sick = mabuk asmara
love someone = mengasihi
love spell = ubat pengasih
love ties = ikatan kasih
love-grass = cerucup
lovebirds = dua sejoli
loved = tercinta
lovely = juita
lovely = molek
lover = kekasih
lover = pencinta
lover = pengasih
lover = penggemar
lovesick = angau


----------



## nazrey

*LEARNING BAHASA MALAYSIA*
From the song










Song: Kembali (come back)
Singer: Ning Baizura 
Distributor: Warner Music (M) Sdn Bhd

MV









Resah ini mengaburi
Bilakan bertemu lagi
Resah ini menghancuri kasihku

Resah ini menghantui
Jiwa meronta kasih
Hanya kamu dihatiku

( korus )
Andaiku rayu padamu
Pulanglah oh kekasihku
Mungkinkah ku yang bersalah
Maafkanlah dosa daku

Kembalilah kekasihku
Kepadaku

Andaiku janji padamu
Tiada yang lain bagiku
Mungkinkah ku yang bersalah
Aku tetap menantimu
Kembalilah kekasihku


----------



## Skyprince

Apa ni Nazrey.... ambik la lagu yang best siket macam lagu Farah & Adam ke....


----------



## forrestcat

*Kelongs,the place for anglers.*

Kelongs,the place for anglers.

Kelongs are manmade platforms made either out of nibong wood or concrete.Kelongs are used as shelter by fishermen from storms or as resting places.In the pst years,kelongs have become favourite places for angler as the waters around kelongs are abundant with fish.

*Kelong Acheh*
Mersing,Johor










Kelong Acheh, is definitely a haven for the fishing fans. I didn't know such a haven exists till my cousin, Bernice, asked me to join her for a weekend gateway in Malaysia. Well, the Kelong is just located off Mersing and it is about a 3-hour drive from Singapore.

Though I don't fish, this short holiday is definitely a great way for me to unwind. Well, I did try to learn some fishing tricks from the experienced anglers - and guess what, I caught a fish within 5 minutes! Isn't life full of miracles?

*Kelong Paradise*
Sabak Bernam,Selangor










http://www.kelongparadise.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*










Kelong Paradise

Kelong Paradise Waterfront Resort is a haven for diehard anglers. Sitting 15 nautical miles off Sabak Bernam, MALAYSIA, Kelong Paradise is right in the fish middle of the sea that promises nothing but the best in terms of catch. This is one place where anglers can fish in peace!

































View of Kelong


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*










Langkawi coral, Malaysia
by kersti



















by Olorin Sledge 























































More on Langkawi Coral


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Leeigh

ugh ugh...take me there!!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia My Second Home programme under threat*
Tuesday January 23, 2007
By MANJIT KAUR
TheStar











KUALA LUMPUR: “Hanky-panky” by officers in a government department and unscrupulous agents are jeopardising efforts to promote the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme. 

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said these were among the main factors holding back the success of the programme. 

Among the requirements for those intending to make Malaysia their home under the programme is for those below the age of 50 to have a fixed deposit of RM300,000 in a local bank. They are allowed to withdraw up to RM240,000 after one year on condition that the money is invested in Malaysia. 

“Unfortunately during this transition period (one year), some of the officers from a department did something which is not nice for me to say. 

“But the mess has been cleaned up by the department, and we are working closely to ensure that such incidences do not occur again. 

“A few officers from the department have been sacked for not following the stipulated rules and regulations on fixed deposits,” Tengku Adnan told reporters after launching a six-page special supplement entitled “Panorama 6” for the Japanese market in conjunction with Visit Malaysia 2007 at the Putra World Trade Centre here yesterday. 

He said he did not want to discuss or elaborate on the problems within the department as the matter was being sorted out. 

As for the local agents appointed by the ministry to help foreigners with their MM2H applications, he said some were charging up to US$15,000 (RM52,500) for their services. 

“The agents are only allowed to charge a maximum of US$2,500 (RM8,750) but some of them are known to have charged between US$10,000 and US$15,000 (RM35,000-RM52,500). 

“We are watching them (these agents) carefully, and if they continue with this ridiculous tactic, their licences will be revoked. 

“I hope everyone will play their part honestly to promote the programme and not create a negative impression of the country,” he added. 

Tengku Adnan said the cooperation of all parties was needed for the programme, which comes under the ministry, as they were now targeting the Japanese and Irish. 

“Eight million Japanese are expected to retire this year, while for the Irish their Employees' Provident Fund is expected to mature in April, and these people will be looking for second homes. 

“Our main competitors in Europe are Spain and other Mediterranean countries, while in Asia it is Thailand, the Philippines and Indonesia. 

“These countries are all coming up with good offers. We will watch what they are doing, and if we need to upgrade the (MM2H) programme to make it more competitive, we will inform the Cabinet,” he said. 

A total of 8,723 applications mainly from people in China, Bangladesh, Britain, Taiwan, Singapore and Japan have been approved since the MM2H programme was launched in 2002. _(see chart) _

Last year, there was a total of 4,111 applications, of which 1,728 were successful.


----------



## AhChuan

Wooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!....I can't breath!!! Is there any award for 'The Best Poster/Forumer' in this Skyscrapers!!! If got...garantee nazrey!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur*










*Saloma Theatre Restaurant*
_WHO IS SALOMA?_

Saloma Theatre Restaurant invites you to A Malaysian Showcase – Good Food, Good Service & Good Entertainment. 

The newly-renovated Saloma Theatre Restaurant is strategically located in the Golden Triangle, within the shopping, entertainment and business hub. The buildings and surroundings provide tourist a breathtaking view of the city's skyscrapers with the backdrop of the magnificent Petronas Twin Towers.

Its location within the vicinity of Malaysia Tourism Centre (MTC) is the ideal one-stop centre convenient for tourists to savour the rich variety of local fare, discover picturesque holiday getaways, traditional customs, culture and must-see entertainment of Malaysia.

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

*LEARNING BAHASA MALAYSIA*
From the song










Song: Selagi ada cinta
Artist: Ning Baizura 
Distributor: Warner Music (M) Sdn Bhd

MV









Telah kulakukan semuanya kasih
Telah kukorbankan segalanya
Namun ku sendiri tak pernah mengerti
Apa yang engkau fikirkan
Apa yang engkau inginkan

Ku tahu kau tak pernah setia (kasih)
Ku tahu diriku tak bererti
Namun ku sendiri tak pernah mengerti
Apa yang engkau fikirkan
Apa yang engkau inginkan

Selagi ada cinta di hatiku
Selagi ada rindu yang membara
Selagi air mata ini mengalir
Kau tetap di hati ini
Cintamu tetap di hati

Selagi ku mampu bertahan kekasih
Jangan sampai cinta tiada lagi
Jika memang cinta tiada lagi (kasih)
Tinggalkan aku sendiri...
Tinggalkan cintamu kasih...

Selagi ada cinta di hatiku
Selagi ada rindu yang membara
Selagi ku mampu bertahan kasih
Ku terima segalanya
Walau hatiku merana...


----------



## nazrey

*LEARNING BAHASA MALAYSIA*
From the song
Artis : Sofaz

Janjiku (My promise) MP3

Berulang kali ku mencuba memujuk dirimu cuba menjernihkan…
Pertelingkahan antara kita berdua…
Kau hilang dan terus membisu beginikah cara kau menghukum aku…
Atas kesilapanku menduakan dirimu…
Maafkan aku…

Tak terlintas difikiranku melukai kamu permainkan cinta
Yang telah kau berikan sepenuhnya padaku..
Tiada dua atau tiga pengganti dirimu pada kau yang satu
Ku abadikan cinta selamanya
Hanya padamu kekasihku…

Bukakanlah pintu hatimu
Izinkan aku kembali padamu…
Ku sesalkan perbuatan ku ini
Tak akan berulang lagi ku janji…
Terimalah ku kembali kasih…

Biarpun ribut melanda namun tetap aku berdiri menunggu
Agar terbukti janjiku padamu…
Tidakkah terdetik hatimu untuk memaafkan kesalahan aku
Berikan peluang sekali lagi…
Hanya ku pinta…

Bukakanlah pintu hatimu
Izinkan aku kembali padamu…
Ku sesalkan perbuatan ku ini
Tak akan berulang lagi ku janji…

(Bukakanlah pintu hatimu
Izinkan aku kembali padamu…
Ku sesalkan)
Bukakanlah pintu hatimu
Izinkan aku kembali padamu…
Ku sesalkan perbuatan ku ini
Tak akan berulang lagi ku janji…
Terimalah ku kembali kasih…


----------



## nazrey

*US travel magazine names Malaysia best tourism destination for 2006*
Friday January 26, 2007
TheStar


PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia has earned another feather in its cap, after being named as the world's best tourism destination for 2006 by a prestigious United States-based magazine. 

"This is a welcome surprise and timely since this is Visit Malaysia Year. I hope with this additional 'title', more people are encouraged and interested to visit the country and bask in its warmth and hospitality," said Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor. 

Speaking to reporters after inspecting final preparations here for the Flora Fest 2007, the minister stressed that Malaysia's win was not influenced by its "advertising expenditure" with the magazine. 

"I believe people like to come to Malaysia as it has a lot to offer and because of its safety and high level of service," he added. 

According to a report from New York, the world's best tourism destination title awarded to Malaysia was the result of a poll conducted by *Global Traveller magazine*, a monthly publication in Pennsylvania. The publication describes itself as a business travel magazine that "takes into account the sophisticated lifestyle interests of today's executive travellers". 

On another matter, Tengku Adnan said his ministry would investigate claims that the tourist guidebook published by the ministry also featured sex services, adding that there was no intention to "sell Malaysia that way." 

"We will certainly investigate but at first we will have to determine if there is, at all, sex services featured in the book as alleged," he said, adding the distribution of the guidebooks had been ceased pending investigations.


----------



## samba_man

Unfortunally Malasya is soooo unrated...IT IS A BEAULTIFUL COUNTRY :yes:


----------



## Leeigh

samba_man said:


> Unfortunally Malasya is soooo unrated...IT IS A BEAULTIFUL COUNTRY :yes:


muchas gracias mi amigo!! me gustan mucho ciudad de malasia, mi familia vivir en Kuala Lumpur por muchas anos pero jo esta aqui...en Miami, de clima umpoquito como Malasia. Lociento por mi espanol, no esta bueno...:nuts:


----------



## nazrey

*LEARNING BAHASA MALAYSIA*
From the song
Artis : Sofaz

Raja Kasih Yang Hilang MP3

Dulu segenap jiwa 
ragamu Belai nyawa 
Begitu cintaku padamu 

Kau jelangi rinduku 
Kau junjungi kasihku 
Hanya nak bermanja 
Tanda hidup 

Sejurusnya ku jatuh 
mulalah ku kau jauh 
Sengaja kau menjauh

Bara pun menjadi api 
bagaikan raja kasih yang berubah menjadi benci 
sinar pun menjadi bara 
bagaikan raja cinta yang berubah menjadi curiga 

Sejurusnya ku jatuh 
mulalah ku kau jauh (3x) 
Sengaja kau menjauh

walaupun menjadi api 
bagaikan raja kasih yang berubah menjadi benci 
sinar pun menjadi bara 
bagaikan raja cinta yang berubah menjadi curiga


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's tourist arrivals rise to 17.6m*
By Vasantha Ganesan
February 20 2007
BusinessTimes











*A 17.6 million visitor arrival represents a 7.12 per cent jump 
compared with 2005 when the visitor arrival was 16.43 million*

MALAYSIA welcomed some 17.6 million tourists in 2006, slightly higher than the projected 17.5 million arrivals, sources say.

This would mean that tourists, or those who stayed at least one night in Malaysia, spent more than the projected RM35.2 billion in the country on accommodation, shopping, food and beverage and transport.

Over another RM1 billion is likely to have been made from excursionists or day trippers. 

Tourism Malaysia sources told Business Times that while the initial tally reveals that the December visitor numbers are higher than 1.56 million in November 2006, there are still some details to be finalised before the data is released.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor and Tourism Malaysia director-general Datuk Mirza Mohammad Taiyab could not be reached for comments.

Up until November 2006, arrivals touched 16.01 million, an increase of 6.6 per cent compared with the previous corresponding period in 2005.

A 17.6 million visitor arrival represents a 7.12 per cent jump compared with 2005 when the visitor arrival was 16.43 million.

The latest December data is expected to help make three records - the highest single-month arrival, highest annual arrival and highest ever tourist earnings. 

December arrival numbers are traditionally strong due to the year-end holiday season. Over 50 per cent of total visitor arrivals in December are traditionally Singaporeans. 

This year's tourist arrival target has been set at 20.1 million. These travellers are expected to spend RM44.5 billion during their stay in Malaysia. 

Going by historical data, around RM15.6 billion will go towards tourist accommodation, RM9 billion shopping and RM7.5 billion food and beverage.


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










*THE Terengganu Heritage Bay Club* _*NEW Tourist destination!*_
THE Terengganu Heritage Bay Club should put up a huge sign saying “Welcome to Pleasantville”.

Like the film of the same name in which nostalgia interwines with the modern, THBC is flanked by villages in Pulau Duyong.

Though it’s new, it complements the surroundings rather than lord arrogantly over the smaller houses. And as it is the home to the Monsoon Cup, you get modern yachts sailing past fishermen’s wooden boats. And people in smart uniforms walking alongside villagers wearing terendang (traditional headgear).

Maybe its charm lies in its Balinese-influenced designs, complete with a breathtaking view of the waterfront – a feature any romantic couple would appreciate.

And if they would like that feeling to linger into the night, there’s a long boardwalk near the marina that would fulfil that desire. And the fact that it’s far from the hustle and bustle of the city, making for peaceful evening yet, at the same time, close enough to get a colourful look of the city by nightfall.



*Where Celebrities Converge*



Although it has not opened its doors to the public, THBC has housed celebrities such as Jackie Chan, ‘Bond girl’ Michelle Yeoh and Bollywood star Shah Rukh Khan.

Constructed in 2005 to coincide with the inaugural Monsoon Cup, the building features 58 guests rooms comprising nine units of the Perdana suites, two units of the duplex bungalows, two units of the executive suites and 12 units of executive deluxe suites.

The rooms are cosy, with some equipped with kitchen, plasma TV and a DVD home theatre system as well as fitted with a private bath and balcony.

There is a clubhouse with a viewing gallery, offering guests a royal view of any sailing race or a marvelous sunset.



*Dining By The Sea*



The Ulek Mayang Restaurant, the club’s principal F&B outlet is able to seat about 160 guests and has a balcony where one can dine and catch the sea breeze.

Then there are the poolside bar and Terengganu House lounge where you can relax and enjoy refreshing drinks.

The ballroom on the first floor saw American jazz musician George Benson becoming the first artiste to perform there. The hall is where functions are held.



*Haven For Sailors*



If you love sailing, the club would be a haven as it has a marina with full facilities for power, fuel, water and other marine provisioning. It can dock 32 boats.

It is the first fully-equipped and fully-managed marina on the East Coast.

The marina will be expanded next year when docking facilities will be upgraded to accommodate about 108 boats. Next year will also see the setting up of a spa, gym and a water sports centre, offering guests activities such as water and jet skiing.



*Traditional Boat-makers*



Long before the Monsoon Cup, sailors from all over the world have come to Pulau Duyong to see the traditional art of sailboat making, which still thrives there.

Sailboats made by the island craftsmen are of such high quality that they are greatly admired by seafarers from as far as Africa.

Pulau Duyong master boat-builders are a rare breed indeed. Well-known names include Ali Ngah and Embong Salleh who have passed their skills to current shipbuilders like Hassan Ali and Abdullah Muda whose clients include those from Australia, New Zealand and European countries.

With the spanking new marina facility on the island, these boat-makers can look forward to sustaining their craft.



*Getting There*



Pulau Duyong is just a couple of kilometres off the Kuala Terengganu shore. It is 10km from the Kuala Terengganu airport and 5km from the city centre. You can drive there (follow signboards in Kuala Terengganu) or take a boat at the Shah Bandar jetty. The boat ride takes less than 10 minutes.

Photos by Kenneth Kiffer
More photo HERE





































A chalet


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia voted the best *
Thursday February 22, 2007
By GEETHA KRISHNAN
TheStar










Bigger target: Lim launching the campaign.


*MALAYSIA was recently voted the World's Best Tourist Destination in a global travel magazine based in the United States. *

According to Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim, 14,000 readers participated in a poll conducted by the magazine and Malaysia came out tops when the results were announced a fortnight ago. 

Lim said this while delivering his speech at the launch of the “Shop, Fly and Win'' campaign at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang recently. 

He also spoke on Visit Malaysia Year and revealed that the Tourism Ministry had set a target of boosting foreign tourist arrivals to the country to 20 million, a jump from last year. An estimated income of RM44.5bil can be derived from tourist arrivals. 

“This year the Tourism Ministry has planned 50 major events throughout the country, covering cultural, sports as well as fashion to enable visitors to witness the colours of Malaysia.” 

Malaysia Airports Berhad chairman Tan Sri Aris Othman said this was the fourth consecutive year for the “Shop, Fly and Win'' campaign. The shopping-related campaign involves all retail and F&B outlets at the KLIA and Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT-KLIA). 

During his speech, Aris revealed that the airport had earned itself another award, the Most Outstanding Establishment in the Tourist, Hotel, Restaurant and Catering Field for 2007 from the Trade Leaders Club, Madrid. 

“The 'Shop, Fly and Win' campaign aims to encourage and reward our customers to come and experience shopping at KLIA. Our Low Price guarantee programme ensures that prices of goods are comparable, if not lower, than those set by retail counterparts elsewhere,” he stressed. 

The six-month campaign ending in August offers a total of 91,000 prizes including the grand prize of a luxury car, Brabus K4. Residents and non-residents can participate, provided they spend a minimum of RM250 in a single receipt or accumulated receipts. 

Those who spend RM250 will qualify for tier 1 with the chance to participate in a sure-to-win computer generated game while those who spend RM500 will be automatically eligible for the on-the-spot prize. 

In conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year, KLIA will also showcase festivals like Chinese New Year, international sporting events like the Malaysian F1 Grand Prix, local cultural performances like “wayang kulit'', Chinese opera, henna painting, Kadazan tribal dances and interactive activities like beauty makeovers and stage trivia.


----------



## nazrey

*Record tourist arrivals in Malaysia in 2006*
By Vasantha Ganesan
February 24 2007
TheStar


*Tourist arrivals surpassed the target of 17.5 million, but total 
receipts were RM1.13 billion shy of the projected RM37.4 billion*

MALAYSIA achieved a record number of tourists and foreign exchange earnings in 2006.

While arrivals, at 17.55 million, were marginally above the projected 17.5 million, total receipts were RM1.13 billion short of the projected RM37.4 billion.

"We managed to achieve our target of 17.5 million. We crossed the figure registering 17,546,863 tourists, eventhough we had to deal with problems with taxis, immigration and tourists accused of khalwat," Minister of Tourism Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said.

"Only thing (that was) upsetting is we could not achieve the receipts. We were down a little," he said.

"We hope that people will stay longer. If they stay longer, they will spend more and we will get more receipts. Now, we are (tourists are staying) only getting an average of 6.2 days. We are trying to extend the days to about eight days," he said. 

Tengku Adnan was speaking at a press conference following the launch of the second edition of "Halal Food: Kuala Lumpur A Guide To Good Eating" at Carcosa Seri Negara yesterday.

Tourist from our four immediate neighbours, Singapore, Thailand, Indonesia and Brunei alone accounted for 77.22 per cent of our total tourist arrivals. 

Generally, Asean travellers who make up the bulk of arrivals tend to stay a fewer number of days and spend less during visits compared with tourists from the UK or West Asia who tend to stay even up to a month.

Nevertheless, receipts from excursionists should help cushion the reduction in revenue from foreign exchange.

Tourists or visitors who stay at least one night are distinguished from excursionists or day trippers.

Data on excursionists or day trippers for 2006 are currently being tabulated by Tourism Malaysia. In 2005, excursionists made up 7.78 million arrivals who spent RM1.14 billion during the few hours that they were on our shores. 

Meanwhile, apart from the four neighbouring market, high arrivals were also registered from China (439,294), Japan (354,213), India (279,046), Australia (277,125), the UK (252,035) and the Philippines (211,123). 

Malaysia also saw more Taiwanese (181,829), South Koreans (189,464), West Asians (186,821) and Americans (174,336) coming to Malaysia in 2006 compared to 2005. 

This year, Tourism Malaysia is targeting an average monthly arrival of 1.675, up from 1.462 in 2006. The total 20.1 million tourists are expected to spend up to RM44.5 billion during their stay here. 

If Malaysia manages to achieve this, tourism receipts would continue to be the country's second largest revenue earner for the country after manufacturing since 2000.


----------



## samba_man

I luv KL !


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Errant F1 spectators and volunteers warned ...*
Friday March 2, 2007
By AUDREY EDWARDS
TheStar











Let there be light: Workers carrying out maintenance work 
on the lights at the starting line.

SENIOR staff of the Sepang F1 Circuit (SIC) will be going undercover during next month’s Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix to check on volunteers who cheat and spectators who misbehave. 

SIC access control co-ordinator Mohd Zainal Mohd Sidek said his most important tool during the undercover assignment would be his camera phone. 

“I will use it to take photos of those whom I catch misbehaving,” he said after briefing volunteers recently. 

He said senior supervisors acting as “spectators” would walk around the circuit areas to nab volunteers who allow entry to non-ticket holders or ticket holders access to areas they were not supposed to enter. 

“I am very strict and if I see any hanky panky going on I will ask the person to leave the place immediately,” said Mohd Zainal.

*Malaysia will host the second leg of the 2007 Formula One World Championship from April 6 to 8. *

For the first time in nine years, the circuit will have an official F1 testing session involving all teams from March 27 to 29. 

Mohd Zainal, 54, who is an internal auditor at Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad, is into his ninth year of volunteering at the race. 

First-time volunteer Puteri Nurhidayah Megat Noh, 23, said she decided to become a volunteer during F1 after being told by her friends about it. 

“I want to earn some extra money,” she said. “It is going to be fun although I am a bit nervous,” said Puteri. 

SIC general manager Datuk Azmi Murad said ticket sales were up 34% compared to the same period last year. 

He is confident of achieving the target of 125,000 spectators. 














Where the action is: Mohd Zainal (right) briefing Puteri Nurhidayah 
about the Sepang F1 Circuit.






He said most of the tickets had been snapped up by Malaysians while sales among foreign fans had also increased due to a series of promotions in countries like South Africa, Britain and Indonesia. 

Roadshows will be held in Johor Baru, Penang and Kuala Lumpur beginning March 3. 

Azmi said that upgrading works were also being done around the circuit including the track, pit building and welcome centre.


----------



## nazrey

*VM2007 campaign likely cause of 300% rise, says group*
Monday March 19, 2007
By MANJIT KAUR











Special promotion: Teh Meng Wah and his girlfriend Irene Selok spinning a 
wheel to see what gift they will receive for buying a travel package at the 
Langkawi Tourism Action Council booth during the last day of the travel fair 
at Putra World Trade Centre in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

KUALA LUMPUR: Domestic travelling has soared up to 300% this year compared with last year's meagre 20%. 

Malaysian Association of Tour and Travel Agents (Matta) deputy president Datuk Mohd Khalid Harun said the big increase was most probably due to this year being Visit Malaysia 2007. 

He said the overwhelming crowd at the Matta fair compared with the previous years was a testimony to the highly increased percentage. 

“Most of the exhibitors selling domestic tours exceeded their targets. 

“Many of the exhibitors are offering value-added packages that are really interesting,” he said when met on the last day of the fair at the Putra World Trade Centre here yesterday. 

He said Matta hoped to reach the target of 90,000 visitors to the fair, and they expected to hit RM100mil in sales revenue, compared with about RM80mil last year. 

He said some 70,000 Matta fair bags reserved for the visitors had all been snapped up. 

Langkawi Tourism Action Council promotions and marketing manager Suziana W. Othman said all the 18 participants grouped under the council were closing good sales daily. 

“This is also the first time ever Langkawi is making more than RM1mil in sales for the fair,” she said. 

A hotel operator under the Johor Tourism Action Council said most of them were reaching their sales target and some had even exceeded their targets. 

Desaru Resort assistant director for sales Justin Toh said that although Johor was recently affected by floods, visitors at the fair were still attracted to tour packages to the state. 

Matta fair freak Tee Meng Wah, 34, said that for the past four years he would try hard not to miss the fair, and during each visit he would buy a local destination package. 

“There was only once that I could not make it to the fair and I felt so disappointed, as the fair is one place to get good bargains,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*
SEE The best island in Malaysia










*Hyatt Regency Kuantan Resort* is set on the beachfront of Telok Chempedak, with panoramic views of the South China Sea, just three miles north of Kuantan on the east coast of Peninsula Malaysia. Designed in the style of the traditional kampong (Malaysian village), our Kuantan hotel provides first-class accommodation within an idyllic and relaxing setting.




























Club Sea View King



















Coals on the Beach Restaurant










Beach










Spa Treatment Room










Club Olympus










Meranti Ballroom - Classroom set-up










Theme Event


----------



## tigidig14

malaysia full of asia


----------



## nazrey

*Perak*










*Swiss Garden Resort Damai Laut*










This international standard integrated resort is yet another feather in the cap for the Malaysian-bred hotel group, *Swiss-Garden International Hotels*, Resorts & Inns. Strategically located at the Southern tip of Lumut, the gateway to Pangkor Island, Swiss-Garden Resort Damai Laut is part of Damai Laut Golf & Country Resort that includes holiday apartments, a golf club as well as a convention resort. Samsara Spa The new and exclusive Samsara Spa next to the Recreation Centre provides a sanctuary for your senses in a traditional Balinese setting, with Jacuzzi, private rooms and even an open courtyard. Simple, practical, exotic and rare, Samsara Spa offers head-to-toe treatments using all-natural herbs that are selectively chosen and combined to form potent mixtures for healing.


















Samsara Spa/Jacuzzi










Aerial View


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*



















SHANGRI-LA RASA RIA RESORT
Pantai Dalit Beach

Imagine a private paradise cradled between forested hills and a long sweep of a 3 km long, untouched, pristine beach, washed by the South China Sea. Find your very own *Shangri-La * here at the Rasa Ria Resort, set on Pantai Dalit beach and surrounded by 400 acres of lush tropical vegetation including a unique nature reserve. Here you will meet Sabah's icon, the orangutan, amidst a remarkable array of indigenous flora and fauna. Surprising encounters with hornbills gliding right overhead, peacocks displaying during breakfast, a bear cat greeting you from a tree or the occasional free-roaming rabbit, iguana or squirrel crossing your path are all part of the magic of this remarkable resort .

The many options for relaxation include the magnificent Spa at Dalit Bay, a wide range of water sports, Rasa Ria's own catamarans for cruises and deep sea fishing, a challenging 18-hole championship golf course, ATV safaris, tennis, horse riding, a fitness centre and, of course, a fun-filled Kids' Club to care for younger visitors.










Deluxe Seaview Room










Suite Room










Gazebo Meeting










Coast










Coffee Terrace










Nature Reserve


----------



## Nadini

Ohhhh Malaysia is a country that is loved by everyone in my country. It's a great example of prosperity and great success. I love every single bits of it, from its culture, people, architecture, it's beaches and KL!! It's the best country in the world in my opinion! Lovely pictures


----------



## nazrey

*New hotel for the merdeka V.I.P.s*
2007/04/08 
NewStraitTimes


KUALA LUMPUR, Sunday — The reception and accommodation of foreign V.I.P.s at the Federation’s merdeka celebrations on *Aug. 31*, will cost about $200,000 — the main item of expenditure in the $1 million programme. 

The general secretary of the central merdeka celebrations committee, Inche Abdul Rahman bin Talib, said today they would be guests for five days. During that period, he said their accommodation, transport and food would be paid for by the committee.

Most of the V.I.P.s will be accommodated in a 10-storey hotel which will be opened a few days before independence.

*Allocation*
"The committee has asked the proprietor to cater for the guests," said Inche Abdul Rahman.
The V.I.P.s will represent neighbouring countries, the Colombo Plan and the Commonwealth countries and the principal Muslim states.

*More than 50 countries will be invited.*
The money to pay for the comfort of the guests will come from a $568,000 allocation which the committee plans to spend in the Federal capital.

Of this sum $70,000 will go to a fund to illuminate and decorate the capital which has been an undertaking which will cost about $143,000. The balance will be from public donations.

*Merdeka Sports*
From the same allocation the committee will meet the cost of ceremonies connected with the declaration of independence.

"A part of the cost for promoting merdeka sports and games will also be met from the allocation," said Inche Abdul Rahman.

A Federation Government statement says that an official announcement will be made about the countries to be invited to send representatives when these invitations have been dispatched.


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*










*The Westin Langkawi Resort & Spa*
Retreat to a paradise. Retreat to The Westin Langkawi Resort & Spa, surrounded by the idyllic natural setting of the magical Langkawi Island.

Situated on 500 meters of private beachfront, our resort offers a retreat from the rigors of travel, yet is only one kilometre from the main harbour of Langkawi, three kilometres from Kuah’s duty-free shopping centres, and 20 minutes from the Langkawi International Airport.

Leave behind the hectic city life and enter a sense-awakening oasis that refreshes and de-stresses the mind and body. The aromatic scent of White Tea candles, a touch of nature in the decorated botanicals, refreshing “Elixir” drinks, and the invigorating cold towel service will fill your visit with unforgettable memories long after you leave. 

Renew your perspective while you wait for your flight. The Westin Lounge welcomes you to refresh prior to your departure at Langkawi International Airport. Broadband access, refreshments, snacks, and rejuvenating foot reflexology are available for your pleasure.

Our 202 new guest rooms and suites boast beautiful panoramic views of the Andaman Sea, glorious woodlands, and scenic tropical gardens. A variety of room types allow you to select your own personal oasis. With the upcoming 20 ultra luxury private Ocean View Pool Villas guests are able to experience the luxurious Westin Lifestyle.

A total of seven meeting and banquet suites will suit every occasion. All offer modern, state-of-the-art facilities complete with personal service from our experienced and professional convention team. 

Views of the breathtaking Andaman Sea are part of the dining experience in all of our restaurants, lounges, and bars. Indulge in the serenity of nature and rejuvenate at the Heavenly Spa by Westin™, our new oceanfront spa nestled amidst lush tropical gardens for the utmost in privacy and relaxation. 

With a complete range of recreation and meeting and event facilities, The Westin Langkawi Resort & Spa exceeds all expectations as a world-class destination.










Five Bedroom Villa - Exterior










One Bedroom Villa - Infinity Pool










Infinity Pool










Exterior of One Bedroom Villa










Suite Room Bathroom










One Bedroom Villa - Bathroom










1 Bedroom infinity pool


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu
Kapas island, Terengganu*




















*Gem Wellness Spa & Island Resort*
More infos
Gem Wellness Spa & Island Resort is a jewel awaiting your discovery. An island of superb natural beauty and is self-contained to stage your holiday destination seeking fun, adventure and relaxation.

Just imagine! One of the rarest and privately owned islands in Malaysia. Merely seven minutes off the coastline of Kuala Terengganu surrounded by a marine conservation park. On it stands an absolutely romantic boutique island resort with 40 villas. Birds chirping away, breezes whistling by your ears and waves lapping up next to you, all day long and night.

Accommodation
52 wooden rooms are built on stilts providing comfortable accommodation. The resort has been carefully designed so that each unit has an uninterrupted view of the South China Sea. The view from the wide picturesque windows of the chalets and rooms across the tranquil bay to the palm trees and deserted beaches of Pulau Kapas is nothing short of breathtaking. 
- 40 Superior
- 10 Deluxe
- 2 villa (with balcony) 










Guest Room Features:
- Air-conditioned villa standing over the sea
- Astro TV Channels
- Reading Materials
- Bathrubes
- Slippers
- Toiletries
- Coffee & tea making facilities
- Hot Water Shower
- Television
- Refrigerator


----------



## Purple Dreams

Very Controversial said:


> ^^ See going to many places around the world, if you tell them you are Malaysian, the first thing many of these people will say is "Malaysia Truly Asia."


That's the first thing that comes to my mind (Malaysai Truly Asia) when I hear the word Malaysia.


----------



## OshHisham

Nadini said:


> Ohhhh Malaysia is a country that is loved by everyone in my country. It's a great example of prosperity and great success. I love every single bits of it, from its culture, people, architecture, it's beaches and KL!! It's the best country in the world in my opinion! Lovely pictures


thanks Nadini for your compliments, very lovely to hear them...:kiss: 

but there's a reason why you said..._"Malaysia is a country that is loved by everyone in my country"_

why?


----------



## nazrey

*Johor
Sibu island*










Pulau Sibu

Sibu island is one of the more developed islands off the East Coast of *Johor*. From an aerial view, the island looks like a bird or a bat resting with its wings outstretched. Its many fine white, sandy beaches lay glittering against the backdrop of its surrounding emerald green waters, refining its coastal shores.


----------



## forrestcat

*Sarawak Cultural Village*

About Sarawak Cultural Village

Tucked away on the foothills of legendary Mount Santubong, 35 km away from Kuching is Sarawak's fascinating cultural showcase, the award winning "Sarawak Cultural Village". 

































This living museum depicts the heritage of the major racial groups in Sarawak and conveniently portrays the respective lifestyle amidst 14 acres of equatorial vegetation.

Here, it is possible to see Sarawak's ethnic diversity at a glance. The handicraft is both bewildering and tempting, including the Kain Songket (Malay cloth with gold inlay), Pua Kumbu (Iban housewives textiles), Melanau Terendak (sunhat), Bidayuh tambok (basket), Iban parang (swords), Orang Ulu wood carving and Chinese ceramic.

The 45-minute cultural performance of songs, dances and entertainment is something you will not want to miss out during your visit to Sarawak.


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang
Tioman island*










Berjaya Tioman Beach, Golf & Spa Resort 
The tropical paradise of Pulau Tioman is located off the east coast of state of Pahang. Miles of sandy white beaches and its surrounding waters promise diving enthusiasts a wonderous oasis with coral ...


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah
Langkawi island*










Berjaya Langkawi Beach & Spa Resort
Set amidst the spectacular backdrop of 70 acres of natural rainforest, the Berjaya Langkawi Beach and Spa Resort spreads over Burau Bay, one of the best beaches in Langkawi. Ideal for families and couples alike it boasts numerous recreational facilities to suit every age.

Facilities: 6 restaurants, 4 bars, swimming pool and jacuzzi, children’s pool, gym, tennis courts, cycling, jungle trekking, island hopping, and a wide selection of watersports including banana boating, windsurfing, canoeing and scuba diving.

Guestrooms: Choose from 500 air-conditioned bedrooms, 17 of which are built on stilts in the sea in the style of Malaysian chalets. All rooms TV, telephone, mini-bar and balconies overlooking the jungle or sea.

Distance from airport: 45 mins
Berjaya Langkawi Beach & Spa Resort won 2 awards in 1998.







Best of the Best Hotel awarded by Tourism Asia.







Professional Award by Lawson International Holidays.


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang
Tioman island*










JapaMala Resort
JapaMala Resort is an exciting new boutique resort located on Tioman Island, Malaysia. 

Created in harmony with its natural surroundings, JapaMala Resort Tioman balances like a sacred jewel between ancient rainforest and emerald sea, radiating a calmness that touches all who visit her shores.	
Characterised by a striking blend of exotic Malay, Chinese, Indian, Balinese, Thai and Vietnamese flair, JapaMala strives to accentuate the exuberance of Asian cultures and celebrate the earthy, simple yet vitally creative Asian way of life. 

JapaMala Resort aspires to evoke your inner senses by leading you on a unique journey of Asian Experience.

Treetop Chalets 
Perched high above, in the shade of the jungle canopy.










Sea View Chalets 
Soft sea breezes and stunning sunset views.










Jungle Sarang Villas 
Luxurious, romantic Love Nests... offering the very best of paradise.
















































> This beautiful snake is rare and very hard to see because it dwells high up in
> the trees. Also known as the 'flying snake', this amazing creature travels
> around by gliding from tree to tree. Docile and harmless, she's been spotted
> and handled by guests at JapaMala. It's worthy to note that she's a non-
> venonmous species.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia*












Code:


Population ( 2007 Est.) : 28,294,120

source : Internet Usage in Asia


The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

Welcome to Malaysia










Iban(Sarawak)/Indian/Malay/Chinese/Kadazan(Sabah)


----------



## nazrey

_Malay Kids in Traditional platform_


----------



## nazrey

_Cultural Dance Performance _


----------



## nazrey

_MALAYSIAN CUSTUME_
* Exclusive Kebaya*
by Priscy


----------



## nazrey

Kids Outdoor in Kebaya - having fun!..!
by freakdiver


----------



## nazrey

_*Nyonya Kebaya*_
The Nyonya Kebaya: A Century Of Straits Chinese Costume 
In Malacca region, a different variety of kebaya is called "nyonya kebaya" wore by the Peranakan people. Nyonya kebaya dress consists of a kebaya completed with a sarong and beaded shoes (kasut manek). The nyonya kebaya gains its popularity that the dress is wore also by non-Asian people.

OaWw..nipisnyerr!
by Sir Xela



















_*The*_
*Red Kebaya*
The Movie
Synopsis

Latiff, a famous but lonely photographer who was orphaned as a small child, sets out on an expedition to photograph abandoned houses around Malaysia. On his journey he is haunted by images and sounds that remind him of his traumatic childhood. 

At one particular house on the island of Penang he is transported back through time to witness the shocking events that took place in the house over 50 years ago.Through his experience, Latiff understands the tragic circumstances that led to him being orphaned and also finds an old friend.










The Red Kebaya
Tarikh mula tayangan umum: 23 November 2006


----------



## nazrey

by zuhri




























A Kebaya is a traditional blouse worn by Indonesian and Malaysian women, sometimes 
made from sheer material and usually worn with a sarong, batik, or other traditional knitted 
garment such as a songket with a colorful motif.
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nazrey

Nyonya Kebaya





































by zuhri


----------



## nazrey

Sabah - Malaysian Borneo
@ Monsopiad Cultural Village
by Fiona @ Monbulk Travel


----------



## nazrey

The air-conditioned mini-theatre is where the Sarawak Cultural Village's award-winning dancers and musicians present their famous multi-cultural performances. Spectacular costumes and elegant dance routines provide an entertaining and enjoyable introduction to Sarawak's ethnic groups and their cultures. Our dance troupe brings fame to the land, creating awes and gasps from Australia to the Americas and across the globe.

Charming Orang Ulu maidens folllowing the pattern of the hornbills or the rugged Iban warrior performing the ngajat, shield in hand. To the rhythm of deep gongs and rainforest instruments. 

by Almixnuts



















by shimmertje


----------



## nazrey

*Cyber-celebrating 07.07.07*
Friday July 6, 2007
By LOONG MENG YEE


SHAH ALAM: Malaysians are just a click away from participating in two global events on-line to mark 07.07.07 tomorrow. 

One of the events is Live Earth, a series of round-the-world concerts featuring 150 of the hottest stars, which aims to create awareness on the global warming crisis. 

Among the stars are Madonna, Kanye West, The Police, Black Eyed Peas, Joey Yung, Eason Chan, Linkin Park, Pussycat Dolls, Snow Patrol and Enrique Iglesias. 

The other event is a private initiative by a Swiss-based corporation to name the new Seven Wonders of the World. There are 20 final contenders, including the Eiffel Tower, Angkor Wat, the Great Wall of China, India’s Taj Mahal, the Colosseum in Rome and the Opera House in Sydney. 

Live Earth has invited citizens of the world to sign a pledge urging for urgent action to save the world, while the new seven wonders organisers are calling on net users to choose the “wonders” of their choice. 

According to the Wikipedia website, Live Earth intends to draw an audience of two billion worldwide, making it one of the largest global events in history. 

The organisers are also inviting Internet users to support a seven-point pledge under its Live Earth Call to Action (liveearthpledge.org/answer_the_call.php). 

As for the “new Seven Wonders of the World” initiative, Wikipedia said it was a proposed revision of the Seven Wonders of the World. 

Swiss businessman Bernard Weber launched the project in 1999. There were 177 monuments for consideration after fulfilling the criteria that the structures must be man-made, completed before the year 2000, and in an acceptable state of preservation. 

By 2006, organisers New Open World Corporation (NOWC) narrowed the list to 21 sites, with the Pyramids of Giza (one of the original ancient wonders of the world) named as an honorary candidate. 

Anyone can vote for the monuments of his choice at www.new7wonders.com. The first vote is free to registered members and subsequent votes can be purchased from NOWC. 

The new wonders will be announced in Lisbon tomorrow. 

Both events are not without criticisms. 

According to Wikipedia, Live Earth had been lambasted for the use of private jets. Organisers defended the use of jets at the music events, saying the concerts would have eco-friendly electricity and sustainable lighting. 

Sir Bob Geldof (who conceived the monumental Live Aid concerts in 1985) said Live Earth lacked a final goal. 

Unesco has also disassociated itself from the project although it was invited to be involved several times, saying the new seven wonders of the world was a private undertaking.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

_Naughty..._
by iqbal aribaskara


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *'Malaysia My Second Home' Programme Draws 9,275 Foreigners *
> 14-06-2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI, June 14 (Bernama) -- The "Malaysia My Second Home" programme drew 9,275 foreign nationals, especially from China, up to May this year.
> 
> Deputy Minister of Tourism Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai said 2,021 Chinese nationals joind the programme between 1996 and 2006 and 30 between January and May this year.
> 
> According to Tourism Malaysia, the programme drew 818 people from 1996 to 2002, and attracted even more after it took over the programme in 2002.
> 
> The number of participants was 1,645 in 2003, 1,917 (2004), 2,615 (2005) and 552 from January to May, 2007.
> 
> Lim said the programme had also drawn people from South Korea, Japan and Bangladesh.


*Second Home Programme Well-Received By Britons* 
Updated : 13-07-2007 


KUALA LUMPUR, July 13 (Bernama) -- Britons comprised the highest number of successful applicants of the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) Programme in the first four months of this year, Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim said today.

He said that of the 464 successful applicants, 70 were from the United Kingdom while a big number of successful applicants also came from Japan (64), Bangladesh (61), South Korea (55) and China (27).

"They prefer to reside mainly in the Klang Valley and Penang while Sabah has also recorded a steady increase in popularity as a choice for new homes," he told reporters after chairing a meeting on issues related to foreign tourist arrivals here.

He said this followed a relaxation of regulations for applicants and that continuous efforts would be taken to promote the programme more extensively.

The ministry approved 9,551 applications under the programme up to last year.


----------



## nazrey

*Kurung*
The baju kurung is one of the more popular type of costume compared to the others. It is a form of costume that covers the body and looks presentable.

The baju kurung associates to the more courteous and shy section of the Malay community. Furthermore, it covers the whole body, exposing the face and hands only, which which abides by the Islamic dress code.

Nowadays, the baju kurung can be found in lots of forms. It has evolved with the wearer’s taste and the flow of time.

A few variations of baju kurung include the baju kurung labuh, baju kurung moden, baju kurung cekak musang, baju kurung Kedah etc.

Even though it has changed, its style still stays the same.

by Im.H
fancy my batik dress




























Did you know : Some Malaysian school are in traditional uniform
by lizthegirl


----------



## pedang

*Tourist Arrivals and Receipts to Malaysia*

source http://www.tourism.gov.my/tourismbiz/media_centre/statistic.asp

*Year Arrivals Receipts*

2002 13.29 million 25,781.1 million

2003 10.58 million 21,291.1 million

2004 15.70 million 29,651.4 million

2005 16.43 million 31,954.1 million

2006 17.55 million 36,271.7 million


----------



## nazrey

*Batik, Traditional Malaysian textile*
Batik is historically the most expressive and subtle of the resist methods. The ever widening range of techniques available offers the artist the opportunity to explore a unique process in a flexible and exciting way.

Note : Florafest 2007 @ Putrajaya
by poji a.k.a namerumonka


----------



## nazrey

Malay wedding
by afaizal


----------



## nazrey

*Keris*
Malaysia's dagger
@ the museum, Kuala Lumpur
by fuzzyfish


----------



## nazrey

By freakdiver










_SEE Malaysian Creative women_
Lagu: Cinta Kita
Penyanyi: Sheila Majid 
Ehsan: Warner Music (M) Sdn Bhd 
Tarikh siaran: 20-May-2005


----------



## Terang

Italian in Melbourne : I will never visit Malaysia considering how homophobic that country is.

don't listen to other's saying, be there or be square !!


----------



## JOVIMECA

amazing and beautiful country!!!!!!


----------



## nazrey

*‘Reborn’ a Malaysian*
Tuesday July 31, 2007
By PANG HONG YEE

Nonya laksa, roti planta, joget, dragon boat race and rangoli are some of the things that are quintessentially Malaysian. And this is what’s attracting more and more foreigners who want to be part of this cultural and lifestyle journey. 

MALAYSIA is home to a lot of treasures. From pristine white sandy beaches and pastel blue waters in the East Coast to the more urbane lifestyle of major city centres in the West Coast – we are truly a plural lot, with a bit of everything under the sky. 

And not to mention, our sister states in the Borneo Island of Kalimantan is bursting with lush tropical green forests, inhabited by various indigenous tribes who remain true to their identity after centuries of colonisation followed by the country’s Independence. 

Malaysia’s rich cultural heritage and multi-lingual society is well-known throughout the world, beckoning attention from holidaymakers and retirees who wish to escape to a place where it’s sunny, peaceful, breathtaking and, of course, the food, enticing. 

Offering a relatively high standard of living at one of the lowest costs in the region, coupled with strategic location supported by excellent infrastructure, easily accessible via sea, air and land, Malaysia is a country that has much to offer for a comfortable and relaxing lifestyle second home. 

Add to that, quality medical centres and private clinics with 24-hour emergency services, international schools and colleges in almost all major cities, as well as good properties at a relatively low prices compared to ultra-modern cities like London and New York, Malaysia is screaming – a darn good deal! 

It was with the intention of proliferating the bountiful Malaysian soil to more foreign silver-haired folks that the *Malaysia My Second Home Programme (MM2H*) was relaunched in April last year, followed by the establishment of the MM2H One-Stop Centre on May 19 last year, by the Ministry of Tourism – where all future and current administration of MM2H will take place. 

One place for all 

This new centre on the 23rd floor of Menara Dato’ Onn in the Putra World Trade Centre is now the central coordinator for MM2H that covers the application process, counselling and source of information for enquiries from interested applicants – including individuals and companies, local or foreign. 

The One-Stop Centre, or the MM2H Centre, also acts as a main target for information, reference and research on the effectiveness and impact of the programme, besides being a secretariat for meetings and policy-making catalysts on the direction of the programme in the foreseeable future. 

Results 

Dating back from the initial “Silver Hair Programme” that was launched in 1996, 10,308 foreign individuals have since called Malaysia their second home. Within the first six months of this year alone, 757 applications were approved. Out of these, most successful participants came from the UK, Bangladesh, South Korea, Japan and China. 

With aggressive campaigns in target countries like Japan, South Korea, Indonesia, Singapore, China, Northern Europe and the UK, in conjunction with efforts to promote Visit Malaysia Year 2007, more “silverites’ are beginning to be interested in enjoying a truly Malaysian lifestyle – for good. 

Got a question? Further enquiries of MM2H may be channelled to the MM2H Centre via 03-2696 3367, 03-2696 3354, 03-2696 3361, 03-2696 3351, 03-2696 3366 or visit www.mm2h.gov.my


----------



## nazrey

*MM2H benefits*
Tuesday July 31, 2007


All successful applicants stand to enjoy special benefits, which include: 

> Individuals will receive a 10-year Social Visit Pass and Multiple-Entry Visa. 

> The Social Visit Pass is renewable upon expiry after 10 years, if no laws are broken. 

> In the tenure of these 10 years, individuals are free to stay in Malaysia and travel as often as they wish. 

> Individuals may import their existing car or purchase a new car (CKD) tax-free, translated in savings of up to 33%. 

> Children of successful individuals are given student pass to further their studies at international colleges and universities in Malaysia. 

> Maids can be brought over to Malaysia upon approval. 

> Individuals may invest and set up their own businesses in Malaysia. 

> Individuals may obtain credit facility of up to 80% for housing loans, compared to 60% for foreign applicants. > Individuals are exempted from obtaining special approval via the Foreign Investment Committee (FIC) for property purchase in Malaysia. 

> Overseas income of individuals from countries with a “double taxation agreement” with Malaysia will not be taxed, if they stay beyond 182 days in Malaysia.


----------



## pedang

August 01, 2007 10:10 AM 
*
British War Veteran Proud To Be Part Of Malaysia's History*

By Noor Hayati Muda

LONDON, August 1 (Bernama) -- The date March 2, 1950, and the place Cameron Highlands are deeply etched in George Tullis' memory for a single reason.

Right on that day, at that place, the British veteran lost nine of his comrades in a moment of madness.

"They were all killed by bullets from the communists right before my eyes," recalled the 80-year-old former Royal Army Service Corps personnel when met here recently.

Tullis was one of the thousands of young Britons dispatched to Malaya in the late 1940s to fight the Communist along with the locals and troops from other British colonies.

Barely 21 years of age, Tullis arrived in Malaya without any knowledge of the country and was immediately dispatched to the Communist-infested jungles in Perak.

"I was young and it was quite an experience to arrive in a foreign country after months at sea. Back then much of Malaya was covered with jungles and it was quite shocking for someone like me who had never been anywhere before," he said.

"We were young and we were fighting for a foreign country we didn't know, yet seeing what your country has achieved today I am proud to be part of that history," he said.

*AMBUSHED*

Recounting the fateful day, Tullis who still looks fit said he was among 25 personnel from the Transport Division of the Royal Army Service Corps travelling to Cameron Highlands to recover some of their vehicles.

"We were travelling in three trucks, and the road was treacherous. We were chatting quietly when all of a sudden it rained bullets. Our convoy was hit.

"We were trapped, and some of us scampered around trying to find cover. The Communists had waited to ambush us on this one hilly area, so there wasn't much we could do. I lost nine comrades," he said.

Tullis who is also the United Kingdom's National Malaya and Borneo Veterans Association's secretary said it was one of the dark episodes of his life.

"If I'm not mistaken all of them were buried at a Christian cemetery in Batu Gajah," he said.

Occasionally stroking the Pingat Jasa Malaysia (PJM) which he had pinned proudly on his coat, Tullis also recalled many fond memories during his three-year stint in the country now known as Malaysia. He received the PJM from the Malaysian Government last year.

"One that I remember most was that there were Malay children who used to come to our camp to get chocolates. They had never tasted it before and I guess the chocolate overcome their initial reservations and soon they were our frequent visitors," he said.

Tullis said he returned home in 1951 and it took him another 51 years to return Malaysia and was amazed with what he saw.

*AMAZED BY THE CHANGES*

"I wish I can make another visit this year during your 50th Independence anniversary but my health does not permit me to travel," he said adding that many of his friends would join Malaysians during the celebration as guests of the Malaysian government.

Another veteran, Ian Hone the association's chairman said 120 veterans were expected to attend the celebration.

"We can't wait to visit your country again, and for many of us this visit will be their first after more than 50 years," he said.

Hone who was with the Royal Air Force during his two-year stint said he came after Malaya had achieved independence.

"I came in 1961 and was based in Singapore, but I spent much of the time in Johor Baharu and got to know many locals," said the 65-year old veteran.

Hone said, he had returned to Malaysia in 2002 and was impressed with the country's achievement over the past 50 years.

"Compared to what we saw in those days, yes, Malaysians definitely should be proud of what their country has achieved. And we too are proud to be part of your history," said Hone who is also a PJM recipient.

Tullis and Hone are among hundreds of former British veterans invited by the Malaysian government to attend the 50th anniversary of independence this month.

They will be honoured along with locals who had courageously fought against the subversive elements during the critical periods in the nation's history, especially the Emergency.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## SeViNiYo

Malaysia is beautiful


----------



## pedang

August 06, 2007 17:46 PM 

*F1 Powerboat Championship Returns To Putrajaya*

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 6 (Bernama) -- The World F1 Powerboat Championship will again be held in Putrajaya next year as the organiser has succeeded in obtaining a permit to hold motorised water sports at the lake in Precinct 6.

The last time the race was held in Malaysia was in 2004 at Precinct 8, Putrajaya.

Datuk Yahya A. Jalil, the managing director of H20, the organiser, said Kedah and Terengganu had also offered to host the race but the principals chose Putrajaya as the most suitable location in view of its facilities and other crowd pulling attractions.

Meanwhile, 10 young pilots are undergoing intensive training in Formula Future boat racing at the Precinct 6 lake for the world championship at Leer, Germany from Aug 17 to 19.

Formula Future Malaysia president, Datuk Wira Syed Ali Al-Habshee Syed Abbas Al-Habshee said Malaysia very much wanted to wrest the championship, which it lost in last year's race in Italy.

Malaysia emerged champions in 2004 and 2005 and will see action against the likes of Germany, Italy, Russia, the Czech Republic and Portugal this year.

In last year's competition, Malaysia secured three golds out of five but were ruled as having lost to Italy on technical grounds.

The team will be spearheaded by Syazwan Mohd Noor, the winner of the gold in Class 2 last year and Muhammad Akmal Kamaluddin, who won Class 5.

The participants in the team (Formula Future) are Tengku Hanisah Nur Atirah, Tengku Mohammad Zainal Abidin Petra, Khairuddin Abd Khalil and Muhammad Azri Yahya (Class 1), Muhammad Faris Noor Hamzah and Mohammad Hairie Abdul Kalil (Class 3), Muhammad Faidzullah Ramli and Muhammad Faqih Noor Hamzah (Class 4) and Syed Abdul Razique Syed Abdul Hamid (Class 5).

Class 1 is for those aged between eight and nine years, Class 2 (10-11), Class 3 (12-13), Class 4 (14-15) and class 5 (16-18).



-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Tourists Advised To Stay Outside KL As City Hotels Fill Up*
August 14, 2007 00:33 AM 

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 13 (Bernama) -- The Tourism Ministry is encouraging foreign tourists to stay in cities just outside Kuala Lumpur as the city's hotels are facing a shortage of rooms as occupancy hovers at 98 per cent.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said the tourists could stay in Shah Alam, Nilai and Seremban.

The shortage of rooms occurred as many tourists, especially Arabs, preferred to stay longer in the country, he told a news conference held to announce the KL International Tattoo 2007.

"Arab tourists come in groups of seven to 17 people and they travel first class or business class. We have to always work hard to ensure that they have every facility which they require (as tourists)," he said.

He also said that military bands from 13 countries including Malaysia would participate in the KL International Tattoo 2007 to be held at the Merdeka Stadium from Sept 7 to 9.

The tattoo is being organised jointly by the Armed Forces and the Tourism Ministry at a cost of RM9 million, he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Total Lunar Eclipse On Aug 28*
August 13, 2007 23:29 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 13 (Bernama) -- A total lunar eclipse is set to occur on Aug 28 and will be visible in Malaysia between 7.20pm and 8.24pm, according to the National Space Agency, Angkasa.

Angkasa's Corporate Communications Division said in a statement today that the eclipse would begin at 3.52pm but the people would not be able to visually detect it as the penumbral shadow would be less dark and the moon would still be below the horizon.

The eclipse can only be observed when the moon is rising, at 7.20pm, it said.

Generally, a lunar eclipse occurs when the moon passes the Earth's shadow, and when the moon's phase is full.

Angkasa will organise several activities, such as talks on the lunar eclipse, at the National Planetarium from Aug 21 to 28 in conjunction with the astronomical event, the statement said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Malaysia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Population ( 2005 Est.) : 27,392,442
> 
> source : Internet Usage in Asia
> 
> 
> The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:
> 
> *West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.
> 
> *East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.
> 
> Hibiscus rosa sinensis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national flower of Malaysia


Hibiscus rosa sinensis
by zingbean


----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIA AIRLINES - Malaysia's flag carrier
Special Livery
by Zaki444


----------



## nazrey




----------



## pedang

*Al Rajhi to help promote Malaysia My Second Home*

By DAVID TAN

PENANG: Al Rajhi Bank (ARB) aims to tap into its customer base of over three million in Saudi Arabia, where its headquarters are located, to help promote the Malaysia My Second Home programme. 

Its chief executive officer Ahmed Rehman said the bank was confident of playing a role in attracting more Arabs to purchase properties in Malaysia. 

"We believe our bank can work with bodies like the Penang Development Corporation (PDC) to produce brochures on the Malaysia My Second Home programme for our customers in Saudi Arabia. 

"We have 400 branches in Saudi Arabia serving over three million customers. I am sure there is a percentage of them who would be interested in owning a home in Malaysia," he said. 

Ahmed was speaking to reporters after the official launch of ARB’s first branch in Penang by Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr Koh Tsu Koon. 

Ahmed said in conjunction with the official launch, ARB was introducing a special ARB personal financing introductory offer for customers at its branches located in Penang, Johor Baru, Malacca and Kuching. 

"Salaried applicants and self-employed business people can enjoy personal financing of up to RM150,000 at a preferred rate. The offer is valid from Aug 16-30," he said. 

According to Ahmed, ARB had developed new Islamic financial products with Middle-Eastern flavour for the retail and wholesale market in the country. 

"We are also embarking on designing made-in-Malaysia Islamic banking products and services that will contribute to Malaysia's reputation as a trailblazer in Islamic banking," he said. 

ARB, he said, would increase its branches in Malaysia to 50 by 2010. The bank currently has 16 branches.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia International Fireworks Competition*










The opening ceremony on 18 August 2007
From the opening ceremony of International Fireworks Competition at Putrajaya. 
by mosokul



















by steven11


----------



## nazrey

by christopher_dai


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2006 Est.)    : 27,392,442
Internet Users,Latest Data : 11,016,000

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea :

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


----------



## nazrey

>


Malaysia International Fireworks Competition
18 August 2007


----------



## nazrey

by flowsnow


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Malaysia International Fireworks Competition*
> 
> The opening ceremony on 18 August 2007
> From the opening ceremony of International Fireworks Competition at Putrajaya.
> by mosokul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by steven11


19 August 2007
Global Team
by Sani Rahman


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya international Convention Centre
by Darren Pang


----------



## nazrey

Global Team



















by shamshahrin


----------



## nazrey

*50 years ago today: A million people all over the state set for biggest festival ever*
NewStraitTimes










JOHORE BAHRU, Sun. — This town, gateway to the Federation, will play host to thousands of Singaporeans on Aug. 31 when Malaya celebrates the declaration of its independence. 

Inland, in the towns of the other seven districts, in lonely new villages and in kampungs separated by great tracts of jungle, the rest of Johore’s one million people will rejoice too — just as enthusiastically as their more sophisticated countrymen in the capital state.

*At the end of the month, an illuminated arch with the words "Welcome to Independent Malaya" in Malay will go up on the causeway.

"Merdeka" will be spelt out in 8ft letters on the facade of the new $325,000 Customs building, now being hurriedly completed at the Johore Bahru end. Blazing over the Straits over the two sides of the Government offices will be 25ft red neon "M" signs.*

Multi-coloured lights will line the esplanade and pick out the Istana Besar; all public buildings and whole sections of the town will be hung with flags.
So will other towns and villages throughout the state. It will be a sight never seen before. It may never be seen again.

Johore has found the $113,320 allotted to her for merdeka expenditure from state and Federal funds, in addition to public donations, sufficient to celebrate in regal style.

*Tax rebate*

For weeks officials have been selling donation "tickets" ranging in face value from 50 cents to $100 to enable the state’s "little people" to have a stake in the great moment. 

Each ticket bears a guarantee of income tax rebate on the sum donated.

Those giving sums greater than $500 receive a special acknowledgement signed by the Menteri Besar, Dato Wan Idris, chairman of the State’s Celebration Committee.

Public gifts of money from all sources have been "very encouraging" says the committee’s secretary, Syed Zainal Abidin.

It is planned to use the large balance of donated cash — the exact figure will not be known until after merdeka — to help construct permanent memorials throughout Johore.

Johore Bahru is planning a 35-acre park overlooking the Straits Meldrum Hill and has already set aside $10,000 for this; Kota Tinggi $20,000 library; Batu Pahat lake gardens modelled on those at Kuala Lumpur and Taiping and utilising mining pools; Pontian a park or $5,000 clock tower; Kluang either a $25,000 stadium (first priority) or a $15,000 park with children’s playground.

The people of Segamat, Muar and Mersing have not decided what they want.

Meanwhile, a special committee has been formed to draw up a "welcome home" programme for the Sultan of Johore, due to arrive by sea from Britain on Aug. 27. 

He will return to a capital already donning festive attire.

*84th birthday*

The Sultan, whose subjects will rejoice anew on Sept. 17, his 84th birthday, is expected to go to Kuala Lumpur to attend the main merdeka functions.

The Department of Information is producing a 50-cent merdeka souvenir programme of the celebrations in the state capital. It will contain pictures of the Paramount Ruler, the Sultan and the Chief Minister.

Twenty-two thousand poor and enfeebled folk in 30 homes and institutions throughout the state will receive $2 each from the government at special parties organised for their benefit.

Nineteen youth clubs have had $1,000 between them, to provide their young members with the incentive to put on their own merdeka gatherings.

"We want to get people to organise their own merdeka celebrations as distinct from the official public displays," says Syed Zainal.

*Fireworks too*

But the Chettiar committee in Muar has gone one better than this. They have bought a large consignment of fireworks from India and have arranged for five fireworks "specialists" to come from their homeland to let them off before the public.

Go-ahead Muar, with a programme of festivities only eclipsed by Johore Bahru’s, is also holding a 25-mile bicycle race.

All Kluang’s half dozen cinemas are offering free shows to children while Segamat is holding a merdeka baby contest.

Most towns are planning fashion competitions.

But it will be on scores of Johore padangs at night that the real merdeka spirit will be found as Malayans of all races will mingle amid the lights and laughter.

Here then, against the background of non-official sports, dances, competitions, parties, socials and dinners, is the pattern of events in Johore.

The reading of the proclamation of independence will be held on the padang in front of the Supreme Court, Johore Bahru — simultaneously in the district capitals — at 9 a.m. on Aug. 31 to coincide with the announcement in Kuala Lumpur.

In Johore Bahru a ceremonial detachment, commanded by Capt. Yahaya bin Yusoff, officer commanding the unique Johore Military Forces, of 120 officers and men of 1st Fed. Engineer Sqdn., police force and the J.M.F., will be on parade with 180 members of the Police Volunteer Reserve, Home Guards, Cadets, Scouts, Girl Guides and St. John’s Ambulance Brigade.

*Huge crowd*

Prayers will follow the fanfare and the reading of the proclamation by the deputy Menteri Besar, Ungku Ismail bin Abdul Rahman.

Then, as the band of the 1st Bn., The South Wales Borderers, plays the Federation anthem, the huge crowd round the padang will watch as the Federation flag is hoisted. A thunderous shout of "Merdeka" will follow, accompanied by the start of a 21-gun salute fired by men of the Singapore Regiment R.A., who are operating in Johore.

Johore Bahru will begin her celebrations on Sept. 7, Muar and Kota Tinggi on the 10th, Segamat and Kluang on the 11th and Mersing, Pontian and Batu Pahat on the 12th.

Sunday, Sept. 8, will be a public holiday in Johore Bahru, 10th in Muar, 11th in Segamat and Kluang and 12th in Batu Pahat, Pontian, Kota Tinggi and Mersing.

*Police alert*

The staggered dates will enable the police, already anxious about the thugs and pickpockets the celebrations are certain to attract from Singapore, to maintain control. Leaders of all faiths in the state have been asked to hold special services between Aug. 30 and Sept. 1.

A special thanksgiving service, at which a prayer prepared by the Religious Dept., will be read, will be held in all mosques on Aug. 30.

With District War Executive Committees doing their best to ease stiffling Emergency restrictions temporarily, the proud state of Johore, despite the menace of its 400 terrorists, will go gay over the merdeka period.


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya National Day fest*
By CHARLES FERNANDEZ
Wednesday August 22, 2007










THE two international events slated to take place in the Federal Administrative Capital (FAC) in conjunction with the country’s 50th Independence celebration is expected to put Putrajaya on the world map. 

The Putrajaya Floria beginning August 25 and the Malaysia International Fireworks competition from August 18-Sept 2 is part of the two weeks non-stop entertainment leading to Merdeka. 

Putrajaya Floria event is set to become an annual floral festival and is held in conjunction with the 44th International Federation of Landscape Architects’ World Landscape Congress. 

“With this floral event we aim to sell Putrajaya as a floral city.,’’ said Putrajaya Corporations president Tan Sri Samsuddin Osman. 

However, he added that the highlight of the celebration would be the Malaysia International Fireworks (MIF) competition, which was launched last weekend by Tourism minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor. 

Together with Malaysia, Australia, Italy and Japan are taking part in the competition where the winner will take home the Golden Merdeka Trophy. 

Each team had been given their respective dates for performance while Team Global Display is scheduled for Aug 24th, Aug 31 and Sept 1. 

For more details, call 03-8887 7033 (Putrajaya Corporations)


----------



## nazrey

*Series Of Events To Mark Merdeka In Thailand*
August 22, 2007 15:08 PM 

BANGKOK, Aug 22 (Bernama) -- A series of events ranging from business forum, merdeka countdown, golf meet and food festival to fashion show by Malaysia's famed designer Bernard Chandran will mark the 50th Merdeka celebrations in Thailand.

The week-long celebrations will start tomorrow with an exotic Malaysian feast at two leading hotels in the capital, the Sofitel Centara Grand Bangkok and Shangri La.

The Sofitel, which is also hosting the Malaysia-Thailand Business Forum on Aug 29, is flying in chefs Zainuddin Hashim, N. Parthiban and Lee Swee Lin from Sunway Resort Hotel & Spa to prepare a range of Malaysian dishes.

On Saturday, the Malaysian embassy here, which organised bowling, badminton and various other sports events in conjunction with the Merdeka celebration, will hold the annual Merdeka Day Golf tournament involving diplomats, Thai officials and the Malaysian community here.

Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Syed Hamid Albar will be the keynote speaker at the half-day business forum while other prominent speakers are Agriculture and Agro Based Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin, Thai Tourism and Sports Minister Dr Suvit Yodmani and Deputy Foreign Minister Sawanit Kongsiri.

About 350 participants are expected to attend the forum organised by the Asian Strategy and Leadership Institute (Asli) and the Sofitel Hotel.

One of the highlights of the Merdeka celebration here is a fashion show by Chandran who will present his latest collection featuring some of Thailand's top models on the night of Aug 29 at Sofitel.

While hundreds of Malaysians living and working in the kingdom will likely miss the grand celebration back at home, they can still keep in touch with the extravaganza as the embassy is hosting the Merdeka Countdown on Aug 30 beginning at 8.30pm.

A live telecast of the Merdeka Day celebrations in Malaysia will be shown on a giant screen at the Embassy Hall, followed by cultural shows, flag raising, singing of Negaraku and other patriotic songs.

The Merdeka reception will be held on Aug 31 at Shangri La here for invited dignitaries while the Malaysian Consulate-General in the southern province of Songkhla will hold a similar reception there.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## haze

*Encouraging response to Borneo Tourism Conference*

By SHARON LING

KUCHING: There has been encouraging response to The 4th Borneo Tourism Conference, a statement from the Sarawak Tourism Board said. 

More than 70 participants have signed up so far, the statement issued on Tuesday said. 

The conference aims to develop and market Borneo as a major tourist destination, promote tourism-related activities, stimulate domestic tourism growth and increase the number of tourists to Malaysia, Brunei and Kalimantan. 

Besides Malaysians, those who have confirmed their attendance come from Brunei, Thailand and New Zealand. 

Organised by Borneo Integrated Services with the support of the Sarawak Tourism Board, the conference will be held from Sept 11 to 13 at the Sarawak Tourism Complex here. 

The conference is also aimed to consolidate best practices in the hospitality sector, build knowledge and appreciation of nature and develop networks among tourism players. 

Speakers include Hector Ceballos-Lascurain from Mexico, Prof Ross Dowling and Mark Exeter from Australia), Costas Christ of the United States and Sarawak Convention Bureau chief executive Jill Henry. 

A key feature of the conference will be a series of professional development workshops on topics such as developing an ecotourism masterplan and designing an ecolodge, attracting the cruise industry to Borneo and going green. 

Registration for the conference is still open and forms are available online at www.borneotourism.org.


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Australia*
22/8/2007
by chee.hong


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Australia*
22/8/2007
by y2k_hoong



















by nusinahap


----------



## YeahWho

^^ Wow! What can I say? Simply Magnificent! The best and most eye-catching firework pics I have ever seen.


----------



## pedang

*RM22.4b tourist money pours into Malaysia in Jan-June* 

August 24 2007

A WHOPPING RM22.4 billion! That was the amount of money that foreign tourists spent in this country in the first six months of this year, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said yesterday.

*He said 10.7 million visitors came to Malaysia during the period, and each spent an average of RM2,100 (US$600).*

“This is within the range of our target of getting them to spend RM45.5 billion (US$13 billion) during Visit Malaysia Year (VMY 2007),” he told reporters after opening the Food and Hotel Malaysia 2007 exhibition.

Tengku Adnan said VMY 2007 would be extended to August 31 next year under a campaign known as “One Golden Celebration”, to capitalise on the country’s 50th Merdeka celebrations starting August 31.

On the reported shortage of hotel rooms in Pahang, Langkawi, Sabah and Kuala Lumpur, he said that at a meeting earlier yesterday key industry players agreed to encourage more new players to build hotels as a long-term solution to the problem. Other steps included postponing some major events.

“One of them is the Malaysian International Space Adventure (Misa). We are trying to push it to the end of the year or early next year,” he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Global 2*
24/8/2007
by .ET.


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Italy*
25/8/2007
by namidub




























by wongcs





































by leexiwen


----------



## skyscraperboy

Beautiful!


----------



## jlshyang

OMG...BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## forrestcat

Wow..giant palm trees over Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey

>


MIFC - Team Japan
Aug 30
Japan Delight at Putrajaya
by 7crewz


----------



## nazrey

>


MIFC - Team Japan
Aug 30
by y2k_hoong










by Jayro Wolf










by mki 88


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Japan*
Aug 30
by bluryee





































by ibnukhir





































Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Global*
Aug 31 (Merdeka Day)
by kuwakenta




























by ajcka


----------



## nazrey

by KNizam Artwerk


----------



## nazrey

*MIFC - Team Global*
1 Sept 
by KNizam Artwerk



















by liewcf


----------



## nazrey

*Aussie team wins fireworks contest*
Monday September 3, 2007
By MAZWIN NIK ANIS











Merdeka prize: Abdullah presenting the Merdeka Trophy to Joe Ghazzal, who 
represented Howard and Sons Pyrotechnics from Australia, for winning the 
Malaysia International Fireworks Competition at Putrajaya International 
Convention Centre last night. Looking on is Tourism Minister Datuk Seri 
Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor.


PUTRAJAYA: Team Australia won the Merdeka trophy at the first Malaysia International Fireworks Competition (MIFC). 

The team, represented by Howard and Sons Pyrotechnics Pty Ltd presented a showcase themed *“Aurora Australie” on Aug 22*, which took the audiences through the Australian continent in a colourful display of pyrotechnics. 

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi presented the trophy to the winning team at a ceremony at the Putrajaya International Convention Centre last night. 

The winning team is a world leader in the field of pyrotechnics and is known for some of the world’s most spectacular fireworks spectacular. 

Howard and Sons have literally painted the skies around the world since 1922 with pyrotechnic art. Some of their great works include 2007 City of Perth Skyworks, 2007 Visit Malaysia Year Watersky Spectacular and the Melbourne Commonwealth Games opening and closing ceremonies last year. 

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor, describing the event as a success, said that while fireworks display was a symbol of romance for some, for others it was a skilful work of art. 

The MIFC, which was organised jointly by the Tourism Ministry and Global 2000 Sdn Bhd, was held for the first time in conjunction with the country’s 50th Merdeka celebrations and as part of the Visit Malaysia 2007 tourism activities. 

For two weeks beginning Aug 18, Putrajaya’s skyline has been lit up with a dazzling array of pyrotechnic displays by four competing teams including Malaysia, Italy and Japan. 

As a grand finale to the event which saw hundreds of thousands of people thronging the administrative capital, the crowd was presented with a spectacular 30-minute showcase with a mixed production of all four competitors and by the producers of the event, Pyrofest of Canada and Joe Ghazzal of Global 2000 Sdn Bhd.


----------



## nazrey

MIFC - Finale
Canada pyrofest
by chee.hong


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia My Second Home gets 700 applications from Jan to June*
Friday August 31, 2007
By MANJIT KAUR


KUALA LUMPUR: A total of 700 applications have been approved for the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) Programme for the first six months of the year. 

Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai said the four countries with the most applications are Britain, Japan, Bangladesh and South Korea. 

He said the ministry targeted about 2,500 applications for this year. 

"The British like coming here during winter,'' he added. 

Lim said the applications were checked thoroughly before they were approved. 

He said the preferred destinations were Penang and eco-tourism areas. 

"Due to the vast promotions being carried out, many have gotten to know the country better, especially as this year is Visit Malaysia Year. 

When asked if more applications were approved, because it was the nation's 50th anniversary celebrations, Lim said when it came to this programme, the ministry had to check and verify the applications properly before approving them. 

He said since the programme started in 1996, when it was known as the Silver Hair programme, close to 10,500 applications have been approved. 

A total of 8,723 applications have been approved under the MM2H programme, which was launched in 2002.


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










*Tanjung Jara *



> Click on the screen to download.
> This process may take a moment.













*Tatler award for YTL resort*
Friday September 14, 2007

*Dungun-based Spa Village Tanjung Jara wins Most Innovative Spa Award
By CHOI TUCK WO*

LONDON: The Spa Village Tanjung Jara in Terengganu has *won Tatler UK magazine’s Most Innovative Spa Award. *

The Dungun-based resort, a YTL Corp Bhd luxury spa retreat, was selected for its ancient Malay healing tradition and techniques 

Its resident therapist Yahya Mamat received the award from Tatler editor Geordie Gregs at a special ceremony here on Tuesday. 

Pak Yahya, as he is affectionately known, said the award was a great honour for the resort and Malaysia as a whole. 

“I hope to see this traditional Malay healing art being spread across the world,” he said. 

Yahya, who was winner of the Best Spa Therapist in the Asia Spa and Wellness Awards last year, comes from a long line of traditional healers and midwives. 

He acquired his knowledge of indigenous remedies and treatments, herbs and plants, and ancient massage techniques from his grandmother at the age of 13. 

“She taught me total devotion towards healing the sick,” he said, adding that the heart, mind and hands must combine as one in the healing arts. 

Despite his 40 years of experience, the grandfather of 11 is modest about his skills, preferring to let his fingers do the talking. 

Yahya, however, expressed concern that the younger generation was reluctant to learn Malay traditional massage due to lack of interest and discipline. 

“My only hope now is my 16-year-old daughter Yasliyana, who shares my passion in acquiring such knowledge and skills,” he added. 

Tatler Spa Guide consultant Jo Foley said the resort bagged the award since Malaysia had comparatively fewer spas than other Asian countries like Thailand, India and China. 

“It won the hearts of the judges for introducing its unique treatment and therapies based on ancient Malay healing traditions to the 21st century market,” she added. 

The innovative category was one of several introduced in conjunction with the launch of the Spa Guide to Asia by Cleveland Collection, Britain’s leading luxury tour operator.


----------



## nazrey

*EcoStyle approach to tourism*
Wednesday September 19, 2007










Looking good: Models posing with a tourism poster 
at the launching of ecoStyle in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

KUALA LUMPUR: Development plans in Malaysia take into account environmental sustainability with emphasis on preserving the country's natural and cultural assets, said Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor. 

“Under the 9th Malaysia Plan, a more integrated approach to tourism planning and implementation will be undertaken to ensure sustainable development of the industry,” he said in his speech at ecoStyle 2007. 

The text of his speech was read out by Tourism Ministry secretary-general Datuk Dr Victor Wee yesterday. 

EcoStyle, organised by NYC Inc and IMG Fashion, and supported by Tourism Malaysia and Earth Pledge, is an international event and Asia’s first dedicated programme that focuses on ecological sustainability and the environment through style and design. 

The ecoStyle Gala Fundraising Event, which will be held in Malaysia on Nov 22, is also part of the ecoStyle programme. 

It will feature a high-end fashion collection featuring the world’s leading designers whose creations have been made exclusively from environmentally-sustainable fabrics and textiles.


----------



## nazrey

*Tourism Malaysia to be More Aggressive in Canada *
Updated : 18-09-2007 
Media : AsiaPulse 


VANCOUVER, Sept 18 Asia Pulse - Tourism Malaysia will take a more aggressive approach to entice Canadian tourists and has asked the help of travel agents and the Canadian media to create more awareness on Malaysia.

"Canada is a very important long-haul market to Malaysia and it has proven to be a growing market as more and more Canadians discover Malaysia as a top-of-mind holiday destination," said Malaysian Tourism Minister Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor when launching the campaign and entertained Canadians from the travel and trade fraternity here.

He noted that Singapore and Thailand received a much bigger volume of Canadian tourists last year compared to Malaysia's total of 34,730 arrivals, that is 83,354 for Singapore and 149,924 for Thailand.

According to Tourism Malaysia, the volume of Canadian tourist visits and business travels to Asia has grown over the past eight years buyoed by the growth of Canada's Asian community who made visits home for the holidays, as well as an increase in importance of Asia for Canadian business and a growing interest in Asian culture and lifestyle among the Canadians.

Its office here took the opportunity in conjunction with Tengku Adnan's week-long sales mission to Toronto and Vancouver besides the United States, to launch a "Sell Malaysia and Win a Trip to Beautiful Malaysia" for tour operators on Thursday and introduced special Malaysia holiday packages for them to work on.

It is open to travel agents in Canada who are required to sell Malaysia holiday packages for a minimum of three nights stay to their clients to make themselves eligible to win two return-flight tickets to Malaysia, return tickets for Kuala Lumpur-Langkawi, three-nights accommodation each in Kuala Lumpur and Langkawi and city tours in Kuala Lumpur and Langkawi.

The office has also drawn up special packages to help them sell Malaysia which not only include destinations to Malaysia but also linking the trip from a taste of Borneo (such as Pulau Sipadan and Mulu Caves) to Singapore, Hong Kong and Bangkok. The contest opens until December.

Several tour operators interviewed after their meeting with the minister agreed to the fact that there is generally a lack of awareness amongst the Canadian travellers on Malaysia.

"Malaysia needs to be more aggressive in their campaigns and advertising to create bigger consumer awareness," said Micheal Ho of Premiere Tours.

He said some of the Canadians knew about Malaysia in general but that was it, nothing more about the diversity and interesting places that Malaysia had to offer.

There should be more consumer advices, media advertising and television promotions and also better flight connections. At present Ho brings in Canadian travellers by Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong with 17 flights to Thailand a week.

Mahmood Poonja of Bestway Tours and Safaris said creating awareness among the people here and the travel agents themselves was the first thing that Malaysia should do.

"We can do our part here with some help of personal knowledge about Malaysia but the government support in terms of financing advertisement through media and product promotions is most welcome as it could create better strategy," he said adding that some Asean countries like Thailand and Singapore were much better in their campaign and have created a niche market here.

Poonja also suggested that Tourism Malaysia holds a seminar "To Know Malaysia" for travel agents here detailing them about Malaysia and its tourism products to give a greater impact in selling Malaysia to the Northen America market.


----------



## Luso

I was in Langkawi and KL 4 years ago......Just loved it  ...hope to come back some day...specially to Langkawi. People is very nice as weather and countryside


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Terengganu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenyir Lake*
> 
> Tasik Kenyir or Kenyir Lake is an artificial lake located in the state of Terengganu in northeast Malaysia created in 1985 by the damming of the Kenyir River. *It is the largest man-made lake in Southeast Asia*. The lake covers 260 km² and contains 340 small islands. Although an artificial lake, the area has been successfully developed for eco-tourism, and there are many resorts around its shores. Fishing is popular, as are jungle treks, waterfalls and caves. Because the lake is a reservoir, the water level can vary depending on the month. The water level is highest (and the lake consequently the most beautiful) in March and April. According to the locals, the best season for fishing is August when the water level is lower.
> by lh tanG


*Kenyir lake seeks duty-free status*
Thursday September 20, 2007


KUALA TERENGGANU: The state Government is anxiously waiting for the Federal Government to declare Kenyir lake here as a Duty-Free Zone. 

State Industrial Development and Tourism committee chairman Datuk Mohamed Awang Tera said the application has been submitted to the Finance Ministry for some time now. 

Mohamed said Kenyir was currently promoted as an eco-aqua attraction and the tourism industry would witness robust growth with the status of a duty-free zone. 

“We are lobbying for the status to be given fast to turn Kenyir into a popular destination,” he added. 

*Located in the hinterlands of Terengganu, Kenyir is the largest man-made lake in South-East Asia, covering an area of 369 sq km. *

It is also Malaysia’s largest rock-filled hydroelectric dam, sharing its border with Kelantan in the west and Pahang in the south and is a gateway to the National Park. 

There are about 340 islands, more than 14 waterfalls and numerous rapids and rivers there. 

Kenyir Lake is also home to numerous species of freshwater fish and exotic wildlife.


----------



## nazrey

*Henley Visa Restrictions Index*

*The Henley Visa Restrictions Index* is a global ranking of countries according to travel freedom their citizens enjoy. Henley & Partners has analyzed the visa regulations of all the countries and territories in the world. It has created an index which ranks countries according to the visa-free access its citizens enjoy to other countries. For the first time, a global ranking shows the international travel freedom of the citizens of the various countries as well as the international relations and status of individual countries relative to others.

In today's globalized world, visa restrictions play an important role in controlling the movement of foreign nationals across borders. Almost all countries now require visas from certain non-nationals who wish to enter their territory. Visa requirements are also an expression of the relationships between individual nations, and generally reflect the relations and status of a country within the international community of nations.

The top rank is held by Finland, Denmark and the United States, with a score of 130 each (a score of 130 means that a citizen of, say, Finland, may enter 130 countries and territories without a visa). They are followed by other European nations and Japan. Canada and New Zealand are joint 6th together with Luxembourg and Austria. Iran, Iraq, and Afghanistan score lowest, i.e. their citizens have the least travel freedom.

*The following is an overview of selected countries out of the Henley Visa Restrictions Index - Global Ranking 2006:*










References :
Official Website


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










TEA PLANTATION
Cameron Highlands, Pahang
by Paulita's pics



















by steampunkpirate


----------



## nazrey

MTV Live Presents Good Charlotte, live in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
by smashpOppler


----------



## nazrey

*Le Tour de Langkawi 2007*
by smashpOppler


----------



## nazrey

Stage 10 - Kuala Lumpur 
by wanlotfi


----------



## nazrey

by duke9042004


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Le Tour de Langkawi *
2 February 2007 Until 11 February 2007 
A cycling spectacle not to be missed. Asia's version of "Le Tour de France", the Le Tour de Langkawi promises to be an action-packed race as the world's finest riders traverse spectacular and treacherous terrain from the idyllic island of Langkawi to Dataran Merdeka in Kuala Lumpur, the capital city of Malaysia.
by my23gbh


----------



## Halawala

W - O - W!! Malaysia is one of the most beautiful countries I have visited!! I will most definetly visit it again inshalla!


----------



## nazrey

> *F1-MALAYSIA 2008 & F1-SINGAPORE
> 
> 4th - 6th April 2008. (Tentative)
> 
> 10th Anniversary Special.
> 
> Book now for unbelievable discounts for tickets & complete packages. Complete 5 Star Packages, from as low as US$103 per person. Tickets from as low as US$27.* Prices valid until 30th April 2007, 22 days after F1 2007 ONLY.


----------



## nazrey

by whynotporsche


----------



## nazrey

by 3cinr3b


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KLIA & Sepang F1 circuit


----------



## nazrey

*KL Tower International BASE Jump Merdeka Circuit 2007*
Malaysia continues to show that it is a world leader at hosting base jumping events off buildings. A bigger and better event is being planned for 2007 to help celebrate Malaysia's 50th year of Independence.












































KL Tower


----------



## Skyprince

Halawala said:


> W - O - W!! Malaysia is one of the most beautiful countries I have visited!! I will most definetly visit it again inshalla!


Thanks Mohammed, please come ! I will pick you up in the airport and show you around many places inshlla ! Have you been to Tioman Island ? I just returned from there with my Bangladeshi and japanese friends -- I met a Qatari guy named Sultan travelling solo to that beautiful crystal-clear island. I like everything about Qatar and to learn more on how being a tiny peninsula doesnt stop Qatar from becoming a giant in global economic, and social affairs :banana: with oil sector declining remarkably of the composition of its GDP .


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*












> Perhentian Island



*Pulau Perhentian Kecil now powered by the sun and wind*
Tuesday September 25, 2007










Innovative: Idris (second from right) looking at a plan of the 
energygenerating system that provides electricity for the 
whole of Pulau Perhentian Kecil in Terengganu recently.

BESUT: A new energy system which features a wind turbine and hybrid solar generator and battery made its debut at the tourist paradise island Perhentian Kecil recently. 

With this first-of-its-kind energy system in Asia, tourists can look forward to more environment-friendly excursions compared to previously when diesel-powered generators supplied power to this tiny island off the coast of Terengganu. 

Perhentian Kecil is a paradise for foreign and local tourists who make a beeline to indulge in scuba diving, snorkelling, deep-sea fishing, swimming, wind surfing, sailing and canoeing. 

The project costing RM12.6mil was jointly funded by the Federal and state governments while Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB) through his subsidiary Tenaga Nasional Energy Services (TNES) Sdn Bhd was commissioned to complete the task. 

Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Idris Jusoh launched the system at a traditional fishing village on the island. 

Also present were State Infrastructure Development, Utilities and Communication Committee chairman Datuk Wan Hisham Wan Salleh, TNB chief executive officer Datuk Seri Che Khalib Mohamed Noh and TNB board member Tan Sri Lau Yin Pin. 

Idris, in his speech, said the system was vital for Perhentian Kecil because the island had long depended on conservative sources of energy. 

The system has solar power capacity of 100kiloWatt (kW), two wind turbines that generate up to 100kW of power each and built-in generators that can support 200kW of power, 

Apart from this, a back-up battery connection can store up to 480kW of electricity. 

The wind turbines function during monsoon seasons or even without wind and distribute a steady supply of electricity to resorts and homes.


----------



## nazrey

*Perhentian Island :*
Perhentian Besar
Perhentian Kecil
by NTLam


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










*World Match Racing Tour*
Monsoon Cup @ Pulau Duyong, Kuala Terengganu












> Asian Match Racing Championships 2007
> 7th-9th September 2007
















































Ferrari F1 supremo Jean Todt and girlfriend Michelle Yeoh at the Monsoon Cup. (World Tour/Guido Cantini)
































































George Benson and band perform for the Monsoon Cup gala dinner.










The four semifinalists for the Monsoon Cup -- Peter Holmberg, Mathieu Richard, Ian Williams and Peter Gilmour -- are nattily attired in their batik shirts at the Monsoon Cup gala dinner. (World Tour/Guido Cantini)










Fireworks light up the night sky over Pulau Duyong Basin after the Monsoon Cup gala dinner. (World Tour/Guido Cantini)










Peter Gilmour (standing) announces the list of competitors for the Monsoon Cup 2006. (Monsoon Cup photo)










Jean Todt and Michelle Yeoh at the Monsoon Cup gala dinner. (World Tour/Guido Cantini)


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu Heritage Bay Club, Pulau duyong, Kuala Terengganu*
by Kenneth Kiffer




























Kuala Terengganu


----------



## XNeo

My vacation to Redang Island in August 2007...enjox the pixs  











The chalet behind the trees..kewl.





























Snorkeling trip :
















































Its a paradise ! 
















































dawn scenery











and last but not least..
a sea cucumber that we found just a few metres 
from the beach ( catch n release )  












We will comeback soon to Redang Island :banana:


----------



## nazrey

Thanks a lot & welcome back to Malaysia!..


----------



## nazrey

*2007 F1 Roadshow*
by Zainudin


----------



## nazrey

*KL International Motor Show*
by Zainudin 
Asimo in Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*BMW Race @ Petronas Towers 2007*
by Zainudin


----------



## nazrey

*To Know >>
Traditional Malay Costume*
by Zainudin 
































































Batik For Men


----------



## nazrey

by Zainudin


----------



## Leeigh

Venantio said:


> Malaysia is a great country, but unfortunately they took some cultural and arts products from their neighbour, patented them and use them in the tourism promotion activities and cheat tourists as if those products are originally theirs....


that was not a fair statement my friend, it is natural for a country to be 'influenced' by cultures of neighbouring countries and the other thing, I don't recall Malaysia making a tourism statement that the unique cultures are original malaysian!
Malaysia is a melting pot of different cultures and was colonialised by the Brits, Japanese, Portuguese and Dutch, to add ..also close to Thailand where a lot of the influences came from as well. What Malaysia has adapted, embraced and pass on to generations are uniquely malaysian..it doesn't have to originate form malaysia.


----------



## skyscraperboy

Leeigh said:


> that was not a fair statement my friend, it is natural for a country to be 'influenced' by cultures of neighbouring countries and the other thing, I don't recall Malaysia making a tourism statement that the unique cultures are original malaysian!
> Malaysia is a melting pot of different cultures and was colonialised by the Brits, Japanese, Portuguese and Dutch, to add ..also close to Thailand where a lot of the influences came from as well. What Malaysia has adapted, embraced and pass on to generations are uniquely malaysian..it doesn't have to originate form malaysia.


Totally agree with you! Unfortunately, there is still a lot of peoples that have narrow minded and keep saying that Malaysia steal other peoples cultures.hno:


----------



## alsen

Venantio said:


> Malaysia is a great country, but unfortunately they took some cultural and arts products from their neighbour, patented them and use them in the tourism promotion activities and cheat tourists as if those products are originally theirs....


prove it! if you have nothing to prove rather than trash talking just back off.instead hijacking here,why dont you come to our forum and debate about it.probably you people are the one who tooks our culture lol.


----------



## Venantio

alsen said:


> prove it! if you have nothing to prove rather than trash talking just back off.instead hijacking here,why dont you come to our forum and debate about it.probably you people are the one who tooks our culture lol.


Prove that Reog is yours, prove that angklung is yours, prove that Rasa Sayange (Rasa Sayang He) is yours, prove that Jali jali song is from Langkawi Malaysia... Prove it buddy...


----------



## pedang

^^ out of topic.


----------



## nazrey

Kalau nak mula cakap recist or something like that..STOP to start in this thread anyway please!


----------



## pedang

*Malaysia's Tourism Revenue Expected To Hit RM44.5 Billion This Year *

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 22 (Bernama) -- The tourist ringgit is expected to ring Malaysia's coffers to the tune of RM44.5 billion this year.

The figure, said Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor, was based on the targeted 20.1 million tourist arrivals in the country.

He said it constituted an increase of RM8.3 billion compared with last year when the tourism revenue totalled RM36.2 billion.

"I'm confident of the total tourism revenue target, based on what tourists spent on shopping alone for the first six months of the year.

"Between January and June, tourists spent RM6.8 billion in tourist ringgit compared with RM3.6 billion for the same period last year, indicating an 86.3 per cent increase.

"I hope the Malaysia Year End Sale 2007 (M-YES) will help promote the country as a shopping haven," he told a news conference today to announce the month-long sale which will be launched on Dec 1.

The highlights of the sale include *"It's a Girl Thing Shopping Fair"* and a *"Journey Through Time"* watch and jewellery exhibition.

Tengku Adnan said: "We are looking at the various shopping trends of tourists to boost the sale.

"For example, tourists from India buy lots of electronic items while those from other countries spend on jewellery."

Singling out The Gardens and Pavilion Kuala Lumpur, the two newest shopping malls in the city, he said they could enhance a unique shopping experience for tourists.

He also said that a* "Best Decorated Mall"* contest with the theme *"Christmas Magic"* would be held on Dec 5-26 to encourage participating malls in the Klang Valley to create the best possible festive shopping ambience.

"We hope the shopping malls will put on a good show to lure more customers as we are working with the Domestic Trade and Consumer Affairs Ministry to encourage funding for window dressing, among others," he added.

On extending the *"late night sales"* past midnight for selected malls nationwide during the M-YES event, Tengku Adnan said it would depend on the response of shoppers.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## Venantio

> that was not a fair statement my friend, it is natural for a country to be 'influenced' by cultures of neighbouring countries and the other thing, I don't recall Malaysia making a tourism statement that the unique cultures are original malaysian!
> Malaysia is a melting pot of different cultures and was colonialised by the Brits, Japanese, Portuguese and Dutch, to add ..also close to Thailand where a lot of the influences came from as well. What Malaysia has adapted, embraced and pass on to generations are uniquely malaysian..it doesn't have to originate form malaysia.


Yes, you are right. I agree with you. It is very natural for our country to be influenced by other cultures, as long as we can adapt it and improve it to become a new specific products. For example: do you know wayang kulit (puppet show) from Indonesia or Java? It has a basic story came from India: Ramayana, Mahabharata and so on; or Ramayana dance: the story was clearly come from Ramayana story from India. The DANCE itself was improved and created by Indonesian people, that is why, Indonesian can claim that the dance is originated from and owned by Indonesia, but of course Indonesian CAN NOT claim that Ramayana or Mahabharata story is owned by them because actually it came from India.

Do you know Keroncong music? The root of this music was from Portuguese when they came to conquer area now called Indonesia long time ago. And their successor, the Dutch and Indonesian improved it, after that, this music became keroncong music of Indonesia.

What I want to tell you is, please never take any products owned by the others and use it in any promotions or advertisement about your country as if those products were originated from or owned by you.

Let's say Reog. Actually this cultural dance comes from Ponorogo, East Java, Indonesia. Maybe, it was brought and played by Javanese immigrant in Malaysia. Therefore At least Malaysian government should say that this dance is Javanese dance, not claims that this dance is Malaysian dance... Can you catch my point? Perhaps, this dance would become as part of Malaysian culture if Malaysian could improve it and make it different from one that is played in Indonesia. Malaysia should blend and mix it with their original cultural products, so it would become different with the original Reog.

And also Angklung. Malaysian cannot claim that this kind of music is "MUSIC BAMBOO MALAYSIA". The true is, this angklung is from Indonesia, why does Malaysian government claim it as if it is theirs?

I understand that perhaps it is not Malaysian people who did it, but their government. I am sorry to say like this.


----------



## Venantio

nazrey said:


> Kalau nak mula cakap recist or something like that..STOP to start in this thread anyway please!


Ok, I will stop it. I am sorry for starting to talk about it again, since our friend invited me:

alsen said:
_prove it! if you have nothing to prove rather than trash talking just back off.instead hijacking here,*why dont you come to our forum and debate about it*.probably you people are the one who tooks our culture lol. _


Thanks for everything...


----------



## nazrey

Dear Malaysian forummer...Pls jangan mula quote cakap dengan mamat ni lagi...Biar dia cakap APA SAJA yang nak luahan...Kan dia dah kata nak stop..dun care!
*Stop Stop Stop*


----------



## alsen

nazrey said:


> Dear Malaysian forummer...Pls jangan mula quote cakap dengan mamat ni lagi...Biar dia cakap APA SAJA yang nak luahan...Kan dia dah kata nak stop..dun care!
> *Stop Stop Stop*


okay...i wont reply to any rubbish from that indon anymore.not worth at all since i prefer link with prove rather just **** talking. :yes:


----------



## haze

:banana::banana:

*Red Arrows Set To Swoop Into Malaysia * 


PUTRAJAYA, Nov 23 (Bernama) -- *The Red Arrows, the world's most famous aerobatic display team, will arrive in Malaysia on Nov 26 as part of their Eastern Arrows Tour sponsored by BAE Systems and Rolls-Royce.*

The team is scheduled to fly over Putrajaya at 4.20pm and the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur at 4.25pm before touching down at the RMAF base in Subang at 4.45pm.

During their stay in Kuala Lumpur, the Red Arrows, officially known as the Royal Air Force Aerobatic Team, will put up a stunning display on Nov 29, over the Petronas Twin Towers and Putrajaya where they will put their BAE Systems Hawk aircraft through an amazing array of manoeuvres.

They will then move on to Langkawi, where they will thrill the crowds at the maritime and aerospace exhibition, LIMA 2007.

"We are delighted to sponsor this year's Eastern Arrows Tour and are thrilled that the Reds are here in Malaysia, where BAE Systems has a long and proud relationship with Malaysia," said Steve Meighan, BAE Systems regional managing director for Asia-Pacific, in a statement to Bernama here.

All the Red Arrows pilots are RAF frontline fast-jet pilots seconded to the RAF's aerobatic team and all were trained to fly fast jets on the Hawk aircraft.

The Red Arrows fly the original Hawk aircraft. The latest version of the Hawk, the Hawk AJT (Advanced Jet Trainer), fitted with a new, digitally controlled Rolls-Royce Adour 951 engine, will enter service with the British RAF next year.

Squadron leader Jas Hawker, the Red Arrows' team leader, said: "Our display is the product of highly skilled people in the air and on the ground and the agile and reliable BAE Systems Hawk."

BAE Systems is the premier global defense and aerospace company delivering a full range of products and services for air, land and naval forces, as well as advanced electronics, information technology solutions and customer support services.

With 96,000 employees worldwide, BAE Systems' sales exceeded 15 billion euros (US $27 billion) in 2006.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## paw25694

I'm sorry for my friend Venantio for making mess here hno:


----------



## jlshyang

paw25694 said:


> I'm sorry for my friend Venantio for making mess here hno:


No worries mate. We've had enough arguments on the issue and nothing was achieved so let's just move on with the thread. :cheers:


----------



## Formu1a

alsen said:


> prove it! if you have nothing to prove rather than trash talking just back off.instead hijacking here,why dont you come to our forum and debate about it.probably you people are the one who tooks our culture lol.


firstly.We re not interesting with your culture cuz we have it all already and much beauty than your suck M'laysian culture.....and no point to debate with the thieves a like yr country.....

What kind of cultere do u you country have?! almost nothing:tongue:.i guess,dammn ur Big Mouth as coward.I wish i could beat YOU in reall. lol






alsen said:


> okay...i wont reply to any rubbish from that indon anymore.not worth at all since i prefer link with prove rather just **** talking. :yes:


Babi loe


----------



## Formu1a

Venantio said:


> Ok, I will stop it. I am sorry for starting to talk about it again, since our friend invited me:
> 
> no need to sorry! bro....
> 
> don't give a Shit' to them.


----------



## Formu1a

paw25694 said:


> I'm sorry for my friend Venantio for making mess here hno:


JILATIN gih' Pantat nya orang Malayssssiaa


----------



## Venantio

Formu1a said:


> JILATIN gih' Pantat nya orang Malayssssiaa


We might be disappointed or got angry with our neighbour, but be careful of your tongue buddy... It is better for us to protest in such good words. Be a little bit polite....


----------



## skyscraperboy

*Need* *Travel* *Tips* *for* *Malaysia???*

*Just visit this website, http://www.geographia.com/MALAYSIA/traveltips.htm*

*Malaysia* *Truly* *Asia*


----------



## Formu1a

Venantio said:


> We might be disappointed or got angry with our neighbour, but be careful of your tongue buddy... It is better for us to protest in such good words. Be a little bit polite....


ngapain pake sopan ma PENCURI,ko mau maunya bilang sorry.dan ini bukan yg pertama ya.lol is it polite or what 



Nih..contohnya si Tikus yg d bawah ini! 





alsen said:


> okay...i wont reply to any rubbish from that indon anymore.not worth at all since i prefer link with prove rather just **** talking. :yes:


----------



## Skyprince

haze, semua site ko check ye ?


----------



## skyscraperboy

Formu1a said:


> yeea,so you 'smart ass' Pencuri ko dibela2in:nuts:. otherwise you one of them PLUS pantat nya malaysssian...


BANNED!:banana: Thanks Mod!:cheers:


----------



## pedang

sini pun ade pendatang haram ye


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Ranks as Top Choice for Long-stay Programs*
TJI Online - 2007-11-14 

Malaysia topped the list of the most popular long-stay destinations overseas in fiscal 2006, according to the 2007 statistical survey on the long-stay programs unveiled by the Long Stay Foundation of Japan.

It is the first time for Malaysia to top the list since the founding of the survey was created in 1992. Malaysia obtained a 14.9% share of the poll responses, outpacing the former leader Australia by a 0.9 percentage point, which is a 0.3 percentage point higher than that marked in fiscal 2005.

With strong support of male respondents, all age groups in their 50s, 60s, 70s and 80s all selected Malaysia as the top long-stay destination.

Second-ranked Australia (14%) was the most popular destination among female respondents. Australia topped the rankings by those in their 20s and 40s but ranked second and third in other age groups. Thailand took third place (11.2%), up from fifth in fiscal 2004, followed by New Zealand (10.5%) and Hawaii (9.9%).

The survey findings revealed that men tend to choose Asian countries while women selected North America or northern Pacific destinations as their first choice.

The Foundation said that areas such as Australia, Hawaii, New Zealand and Canada were popular due to their appeal as English-speaking destinations, their high level of safety and comfortable weather.

However, South Asian countries have grown increasingly popular as is the case with Malaysia and other tourist destinations such as Thailand and the Philippines, pointing to the growing demand among consumers. 

Some of the reasons for their increased popularity, said the Foundation, is the relatively low cost of living, the short flight times and warm weather. These elements are referred to as "Cheap, Near, Warm," said the Foundation. 

As for the desired length of stay, some 41.9% of respondents selected a stay of between one and three months, while 41.8% of them said they preferred three months or more. With fiscal 2005 data showing 47% interested in the one-to-three-month period and 34% citing a period of more than three months, the survey points to the rising demand for longer stay among long-stay participants from Japan.


----------



## haze

November 29, 2007 01:31 AM 

*Visit Malaysia Year Campaign Continues Until Aug 31, 2008*


PUTRAJAYA, Nov 29 (Bernama) -- The Cabinet has agreed to extend the Visit Malaysia Year campaign until Aug 31, 2008, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Mansor says.

"We want to get more tourists to come and our target for next year is 21.6 million tourists. The most important vision is to achieve RM41 billion in revenue from their arrivals," he told reporters here Wednesday night.

He said that in the first nine months of 2007, 16 million tourists came to Malaysia. "So, we expect to achieve more than 20.1 million this year," he said.

Adnan also said that he had requested funds totalling RM170 million to hold various programmes until Aug 31. "We will announce the programmes soon," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## alsen

Formu1a said:


> firstly.We re not interesting with your culture cuz we have it all already and much beauty than your suck M'laysian culture.....and no point to debate with the thieves a like yr country.....
> 
> What kind of cultere do u you country have?! almost nothing:tongue:.i guess,dammn ur Big Mouth as coward.I wish i could beat YOU in reall. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babi loe


oh god..i din notice your post and youre banned now....awesome. :lol:


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










*Property: 
Nexus Resort to sport new look*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2007/12/02 




> Karambunai Corp has set aside RM40 million for the refurbishment to enhance the appeal of Nexus Resort as a destination for the leisure and conference markets


KARAMBUNAI Corp Bhd (KCB), a property developer and resort operator, is planning to refurbish its five-star international resort in Sabah, the Nexus Resort Karambunai, next year.

It has allocated some RM40 million for the refurbishment, which will be carried out over 18 months from March, Nexus general manager Peter F. Sprenger told Business Times in an interview.

Sprenger said the resort wants to enhance the quality and appeal of Nexus Resort and build up its brand name.

"We want to be a destination for the leisure and MICE (meetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions) markets," he said.

Nexus Resort offers 485 guestrooms, including six luxury villas (royal and presidential suites), eight restaurants and bars, three free-form swimming pools, the exclusive Borneo Spa, a grand ballroom and meeting rooms, the Lagoon Park, a 30ha nature park and an 18-hole golf course.

The resort, 30km northeast of Kota Kinabalu, lies on some 1,350ha of unrivalled natural and landscaped surroundings on the spectacular Karambunai peninsula.

According to Sprenger, all the guest rooms and Nexus Club rooms will be refurbished.

Beginning next year, KCB will also offer more rooms at its exclusive beachfront property development, the Nexus Residence Karambunai, for premium paying guests.

Nexus Residence, which covers 109ha, is being developed over eight years to offer 2,000 beachfront villas, which will be sold at more than RM1 million each, some of which will be leased back to KCB.

Guests are expected to pay between US$600 and US$1,000 (RM2,016 and RM3,360) a night for a stay at the villas.

Currently, 243 villas are being constructed and will be ready by next year.

"Our existing rooms on average are 80 per cent occupied, and we expect demand to rise as we have embarked on new plans to grow the MICE business. We are also targeting new markets to increase room sales," said Sprenger.

Nexus Resort's main markets are South Korea, Taiwan, Japan and Hong Kong. It also attracts big groups from Europe, Australia, Italy and Russia.

Sprenger said Nexus Resort is also expected to benefit from the tourism boom in Sabah and ongoing expansion at the Kota Kinabalu International Airport, which will help meet the anticipated increase in arrivals from abroad.

Nexus Resort, which contributes substantially to KCB's earnings, has won 24 awards since it was set up in 1999.

The latest was the "Best Beach Resort - Excellence Award", which it won under Expatriate Lifestyle's "Best of Malaysia" awards.


----------



## nazrey

*More Japanese visitors coming to Penang*
Wednesday December 5, 2007


THE number of Japanese tourists visiting Penang increased sharply this year compared to last year. Consul-General of Japan to Penang Hideaki Hoshi said the total number of tourist visas issued to Japanese was expected to hit 20,000 this year which is 50% more than last year. 

He also said there had been an increase in Japanese investment in Penang since the state was designated as the logistics hub under the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER). 

Speaking during a cocktail reception hosted by him in conjunction with the 74th birthday of Emperor Akihito of Japan at Traders Hotel on Monday, Hoshi said there were currently about 200 Japanese investors in Penang. 

Of the number, he said about 50 who were in the manufacturing industry had created at least 36,000 jobs for locals. 

The reception was attended by more than 200 dignitaries including Penang Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr Koh Tsu Koon who proposed a toast to the emperor. 

Hoshi reciprocated with a toast to the Yang di-Pertuan Agong Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin, the Government and the people of Malaysia. The national anthems of both countries were also played. 

The guests were then treated to a buffet spread of mostly Japanese dishes.


----------



## haze

*Penang is ‘island in the sun’ for many European tourists*

By CAROLYN OOI

PENANG: Escaping from their freezing homelands, many tourists from Europe have found Penang the perfect place in the sun at this time of the year. 

While some are making the trip – and enjoying it – for the first time, others are making repeat visits here for the love of the warm weather and the warmer hospitality. 

Dutch couple Jan van der Veen and Riena Jacoba , both 77, have been coming here to escape the winter cold in the Netherlands over the past four years. 

On vacation here since last month, they are glad to be away from home for a while to bathe in the sun and surf. 

Jan, a retired pilot, said the temperature in the Netherlands at present is 7°C. 

For them, it is blissful to just stay at the balcony of the Hydro Majestic hotel in Batu Feringghi. 

“We spend most of our time at the balcony, which we cannot do back home because it is too cold,” said Jan. 

Riena added that she enjoys watching birds flying and the boats on the sea from her balcony. . 

“Penang is our ‘island in the sun’, an affordable, safe and beautiful vacation spot. 

“On each trip, we stay longer than before and at the same hotel,” she said. 

The van der Veens will return home in February. 

A German guest at the Golden Sands Hotel in Batu Feringghi, Wilma Budke, 79, said she spends six months in a year here to escape the winter and had always stayed at the hotel since she first came here with her husband in 1978. 

The retired office manager, whose husband died in 1997, said: “I don’t like winter. I continued coming here on my own after my husband passed away. 

“The staff and the weather are warm and I recall how, each morning, my late husband used say ‘it is never a lousy day in paradise’,” she smiled. 

Staying at the same hotel are Swiss couple Dr Raphael Mueller, 32, and his wife Dr Michelle Mueller, 29, who are here for the first time. 

“The temperature in Switzerland now is 0°C. 

“Here, it is sunny and we enjoy swimming and indulging in water sports. 

“It is interesting to see the various cultures and taste different foods,” Dr Raphael said. 

Dr Michelle added: “This is our first trip here and it may not be the last.” 

Also glowing in the warmth of the Penang sun is Romanian model Anna Maria Rosca, who is visiting for the first time and also staying at the Golden Sands. 

“I love the summer – which falls in July and August – but dislike the biting winter,” said the 22-year-old lass, who has been here since Monday and would returning home in 10 days. 

“It is warm and sunny here. In Romania, the temperature now is about 5°C,” she said. 

Rosca’s friend, product manager Damian Murphy, 36, said the weather here was similar to Brisbane, Australia, where he lives. 

He finds the island a safe place to be and, furthermore, the locals here understand English.


----------



## nazrey

*Lima has benefited Langkawi greatly, says Dr M*
Thursday December 6, 2007


LANGKAWI: The biennial Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (Lima) exhibition has brought tremendous economic growth to the island. 

Former Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said the event’s overwhelming response since its inception in 1991 has resulted in almost 100% occupancy rate at all hotels here. 

“Many hoteliers here are asking for the event to be held every week as their rooms are fully booked for the week,” he joked when visiting the aerospace exhibition hall here yesterday. 

Dr Mahathir, who had mooted the idea for Lima, said he was happy to note its progress over the years. 

He said Lima was gaining popularity, noting that the event this year had a bigger number of participants and exhibition space. 

Lima 2007 has 350 international exhibitors, including 20 Malaysian companies, showcasing among the world’s best systems, equipment and services in the aerospace and maritime industry. 



> Aerial starburst The Red Arrows aerobatic team of the British Royal Air Force
> performing over the skies of Langkawi at the opening of the Lima 2007. The
> Royal Malaysian Air Force's newly acquired Sukhoi SU30 fighter jets and the
> Indian Air Force's Suryakiran aerobatic teams are also showing off their skills
> during the air and maritime show.





> Simply magnificent: The Red Arrows having their practice run in Shah Alam
> on Wednesday as a run up to tomorrow's event. The team will perform at
> Lima 2007.





> Sky troopers: The British RAF’s Red Arrows aeronautical team accompanying
> an AirAsia plane during a fly past at the Langkawi International Airport
> yesterday. — Bernama





> First female fighter pilot hopes to inspire other women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying high: Kapt Yapp posing for a photo in Langkawi yesterday. She now
> hopes to fly the Sukhoi SU-30MKM which the Government recently
> purchased.


----------



## forrestcat

Hotels are always full during LIMA. In 2005, luckily my friend have access to a government run hotel.


----------



## jlshyang

I hope to visit the LIMA one day. It's so spectacular from the pics!


----------



## Leeigh

Venantio said:


> This is my opinion I wrote in Indonesian forum. I hope you can understand what I wanted to tell:
> _If Javanese, Sundanese or Indonesian immigrants in Malaysia claim that those products are THEIR (not Malaysia as a political entity) heritage, absolutely I agree with them and let those products become more famous and be spread out all over the world, starting from Malaysia. I also agree if those were considered as the enrichment to their culture... I hope you can get my point.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is their government who claims those products are MALAYSIAN HERITAGE without mentioning that those came from Indonesia. It is very very very ridiculous...._
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My points are:
> 
> 1. In the website: there are TARIAN TRADITIONAL INDIA, TARIAN TRADITIONAL CHINA, but where is TARIAN TRADITIONAL INDONESIA?
> 
> 2. You claim that we are, Indonesia and Malaysia, like brother and sister. You said that we are what you call "serumpun". If we were brother and sister, you should also introduce your sista to the world rather than introducing yourself only. You should also give respect to your sista.
> 
> Those are what I wanted to say. You can bring those products to the world , it is okay but please tell the world the origin of those products, where they are actually from.


I totally understand what you're saying but don't cha think it's kinda weird when we should advertise Indonesia as well in our advertisements when the purpose is to bring tourists to Malaysia and they come here not just for the culture but what Malaysia has to offer, cultural diversity is just a small part of it. And how do we go about mentioning Indonesia in the advertisements? Ads are supposed to short and precise and most of the time not much text (print) and narration to go with the ads. BUT we do mention of the history of the artforms brought down to us from Indonesia at cultural shows. There are appropriate times for everything but you can't expect Malaysia to mention it at every word of Kudang kepang, angklung etc...

On that note I applaud you for being informative and professional in your opinion. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Fashion outlet brings Milan to Langkawi*
Friday December 7, 2007


LANGKAWI: Langkawi International Fashion Zone (LiFZ) is opening its doors to the public tomorrow, offering more than 100 Italian brands of clothes and accessories. 

“We are practically bringing Milan to Langkawi, as all the famous brands there can be bought here, said Nathena Lifz (M) Sdn Bhd managing director Gary Ranai. 

“We are selling the goods at factory outlet prices. We are selling them cheap, from RM89 to RM2,000. Nowhere else can consumers find such low prices for such internationally-renowned branded goods,” he said. 

Ranai is confident that LiFZ would be a big hit as it was the first of its kind duty-free outlet in Malaysia where a wide range of multi-branded items were sold under one roof. 

Nathena Lifz is a joint venture between Nathco Intex (M) Sdn Bhd and Tourism Malaysia’s subsidiary Pempena Sdn Bhd. 

Among the brands sold at the outlet are Gucci, Versace, Prada and Brioni. 

“We are also planning to set up outlets in Johor, Putrajaya and Penang. This is in line with Malaysia’s aim to be a shopping paradise,” Ranai said, adding that the outlets would be set up in duty-free zones. 

He said the outlets in Johor and Penang could cater to Singaporean and Indonesian markets where the demand for such branded goods were high. 

The proposed outlet in Putrajaya would enliven the city,” he said. 

Arrangements could be made for those on transit at KLIA to shop in Putrajaya, Ranai added. 

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak will open iFZ’s first outlet at Block E, Oriental Village in Jalan Teluk Burau near the Langkawi Cable Car tonight.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> CULTURE & HERITAGE
> From Tourism Malaysia


CULTURE & HERITAGE

Photos from Tourism Terengganu
*Visit Terengganu 2008*










Some of Malaysian Culture
Tarian Anak Burung Baniong
Originating from Kampung Kuala Jingai in Hulu Dungun Terengganu, this ethnic dance also known as Tarian Saba. The dancers perform around the Saba tree to traditional music and the sound created by a bamboo-like device called 'kumbang'.

This dance was once a ritual dance, however nowadays it is perform just for the sake of the arts and a source of entertainment. 

The dance is a combination of three art forms, namely song, music and dance. 
Traditional musical instruments such as anak ambang (buluh), anak cerating, rebana (big drum) and seruling (flute) render the music orchestration, whereas the songs are sung in contemporary verses.





































Tarian Ulek Mayang
The ulek mayang is a pre-Islamic religious trance dance accompanied by singing and music in Terengganu, originating from an unknown nearby island in which the Malay orchestra, comprising drums, gong, violin and accordian is used (Shafiee Ahmad 1992).

Tarian Ulek Mayang is another worshiping dance in the Malay dances. The dancing always begins with a person who is suffering from illness either when he catches fish, in the paddy field or any other daily activities in the society. 

The patient will then healed by a bomoh, a traditional Malay doctor in the traditional way. Seven actors beautifully dressed represent the 7 princesses who come to visit the patient when the bomoh is treating him. Kemayan will be burnt together with chanting of pantun and dancing through the whole performance. Sometimes the rebab and seruling are also used to accompany the singing which is in the form of rhymes and poems 

Although Tarian Ulek Mayang was once a folk ritual ceremonial in the Malay society, with its gentle and graceful movement, it has become one of the beautiful traditional dancing in Terengganu culture.





































Tarian Ulek Serkap/Tarian Balai
This is an ethnic dance of the farming community in Hulu Terengganu, performed to appease the spirit of the padi crop. It is traditionally held after the harvest season to convey thanks for a good harvest; and also to seek blessings for a more bountiful harvest in the next planting season. The dance movements are simple and revolved around a structure called 'balai'. The songs are sung to the accompaniment of traditional music. 

A colourful umbrella is positioned in the middle of the stage and the girls dance around the umbrella, which represents the padi spirit. During the dance, farming tools are brought along such as hoe, winnowing material, farmer’s hat and others. The dance is also accompanied by singing.

Example of Tarian Balai lyrics;

_Daun rengas berminyak-minyak,
Daun selasih di dalam cawan ;
Minta maaf berbanyak-banyak,
Terima kasih padanya tuan.

Anak ciak di hujung pauh,
Anak babi di bawah langsat;
Rasa nak pijak Bukit Gemuruh,
Rasa nak minum air Teresat._





































Tarian Rodat
Rodat is a folkdance of Terengganu. However, the dance is believed to have originated from Arabia and brought to Malaya via Sambas, Indonesia. Rodat is a short form of two words - Hadrat Baghdad which means zikir (songs in praise of Allah and Prophet Muhammad) Baghdad. 
This performance comprises balladry and poetry, interspersed with advice for the community to improve itself culturally and socially. Rodat is filled with advice, customs, fun, contemplation and awareness, and is accompanied by the beating of the Rebana drum. It is in demand at wedding ceremonies, cultural fests, circumcision ceremonies, and the celebration of the ruler’s birthday. 

The numbers of performers ranges from 20 to 26 and are divided into 'pelenggok' (12 male dancers), 'pengadi' (eight drummers) and 'mak inang' (four to six female dancers). The basic movements of Rodat are divided into sitting-kneeling, a combination of squatting and standing (performed mainly by male dancers) and standing movements.





































Wau
Kite flying is a popular traditional pastime in Terengganu, especially during harvest time. Apart from the performance and appearance, the sound it makes when flying is considered important as well. 

There are various types of kites such as wau kuching (cat kite), wau merak (peacock kite), and wau bulan (moon kite). Each kite also comes with a different design and size. The mark of a good kite is one that rises quickly and remains flying, no matter what the whims of the wind may be.

The colourful kites are played in the open paddy fields and along the sandy beaches. These places are suitable for flying kites because there are no trees or tall structures around. In fact, the wind blows strongly in these places. Normally, the wau is played after the paddy harvesting seasons or when the fishermen cannot go to fishing due the conditions of the sea. The best time to play the wau is in August and September.





































Gasing
Giant top spinning is no child’s game! Each gasing or top weighs approximately 5kg and the wooden tops are as big as the size of a dinner plate. It calls for strength, coordination, and skill. The gasing, if expertly hurled, can spin for as long as 2 hours. Top spinning competitions are an annual feature in the east coast of Peninsular Malaysia especially Kelantan and Terengganu.






































Trishaw
Trishaw, also known as tricycle rickshaw or pedicab, is undeniably one of the unique attractions in Terengganu. Most of the tourists will be amazed on the efforts of decoration put on the trishaws. Most if not all, of the trishaws in Terengganu are mounted with the seat cabin side-by-side. 

In older days, before the rolling of industrialization age in Malaysia, trishaw was used as one of the main public transportation modes by residents. Due to the modernization of lifestyle and popularization of other efficient transportation alternatives, trishaw has eventually been phased out from daily life of local residents.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> ADVENTURES
> From Tourism Malaysia


ADVENTURES


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> ISLAND LIFE
> From Tourism Malaysia


ISLAND LIFE


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> CITY EXCITEMENT
> From Tourism Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPERIENCE MALAYSIA
> New :
> KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion KL
> KUALA LUMPUR | Avenue K
> KUALA LUMPUR | Mid Valley City
> PENANG | Queensbay


CITY EXCITEMENT


----------



## nazrey

*Hey big spenders, Malaysia wants you*
NST Online » 2007/12/08

*LANGKAWI: Tourists spent a whopping RM6.77 billion on shopping in the first six months of the year. *

This represents an astounding rise of 86.3 per cent from the RM3.63 billion spent on shopping in the same period last year.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said total tourist receipts for the same period amounted to more than RM24 billion, up by 45.9 per cent from the RM16.4 billion for the corresponding period last year.

He said the number of tourist arrivals also rose, with 15.6 million tourists arriving on Malaysian shores in the first nine months, an impressive jump of 21.3 per cent from the corresponding period last year.

"These numbers are indeed most heartening, as it shows that our efforts to position Malaysia as a major tourist destination have paid off. 

"While we are happy with the number of tourists descending on Malaysia, we also want, as much as possible, to get a bigger slice of the upmarket segment of the global tourism market.

"Large number of tourists is good but big spenders are much better," he said at the opening of the Langkawi International Fashion Zone at the Oriental Village here.

Najib said Malaysia was lucky as the foreign exchange rates made Malaysia extremely affordable to tourists.

He said the one thing Malaysia had failed to do was to attract the "ultra-rich", who still preferred traditional playgrounds of the rich, such as Nice, Sardinia, Monte Carlo and the Caribbean islands.

"In fact, Malaysia boasts many, if not all, of the attractions of the high-end destinations I just mentioned. In terms of variety alone, we are unparalleled in every sense, having within our shores a multifaceted cultural milieu, a magnificent natural heritage and a bewildering range of gastronomic delights, among other things.

"Yet, there is clearly something missing, or something we have not put across correctly, that has impeded our rise to the next level as a tourist destination." 

Najib said the Langkawi IFZ was a good step towards branding Malaysia as a lifestyle destination for the rich and famous.

He said in today's borderless world, if a particular brand was coveted in the West, it was also appreciated in the East.

"Hence, global brands like Channel, Gucci, Ferragamo, Zegna, Prada and Versace, to name a few, have become a craze for those who can afford their products. Malaysians, too, have taken to these luxury products with great zest and enthusiasm.

"It is, therefore, timely and appropriate that the Tourism Ministry, through its subsidiary Pempena, has ventured into the establishment of this IFZ here in Langkawi, to create a one-stop haven of high-end luxury brands.

"This, of course, dovetails perfectly with our efforts to position Langkawi as a complete holiday destination; an island where you can enjoy the wonders of nature like lush forests and sun-drenched beaches, and at the same time, indulge yourself in lifestyle activities like shopping and fine dining." 

The Langkawi IFZ spans 1,500 square metres and has seven shop lots offering various internationally recognised high-end brands.


----------



## nazrey

*World’s highest mountain path opened*
Sunday December 16, 2007

KUNDASANG: Mountain Torq Via Ferrata – the world's highest mountain path – opened here yesterday, the first such path to be built on Mount Kinabalu, South-East Asia's highest summit. 

The path, a climbing facility named and built by Adventure Factors Mountaineering Centre Sdn Bhd, would further elevate the tourism industry's service standard and enhance Sabah's reputation as a world-class adventure destination, said State Tourism, Culture and Environment Minister Datuk Masidi Manjun. 

“The tourism industry is a highly aggressive field and we are competing with other countries for the same customers. 

“To stay competitive, we need to keep abreast of the current and future needs of this ever evolving industry,” he said in his speech at the opening of Mountain Torq Via Ferrata at Kinabalu Park here. (Via ferrata is Italian for iron road.) 

Masidi's speech was delivered by his political secretary Datuk Amisah Yasin. 

The Mountain Torq, with various routes, enables people of all ages to enjoy climbing Mount Kinabalu's rock faces, giving them a chance to view the mountain from different angles, said Eric Wong, Adventure Factors Mountaineering Centre's director. 

Over the past 30 years, Mount Kinabalu's climbers' aim has been to climb up and come down in two days after having conquered the summit. 

All they could remember was the gruelling five to eight hours' hike up, sleepless nights, trying to catch the sunrise and coming down the mountain. 

“We felt we needed to give Mount Kinabalu the respect it deserves. So we came up with the idea of developing Mount Kinabalu into a mountaineering centre for South-East Asia,” Wong said. 

He said Mountain Torq Via Ferrata, comprising rungs and cables embracing the mountain's rock face, is at 3,800m of the 4,095m mountain. 

The path allows access to scenic sections of the summit normally accessible only to rock climbers and mountaineers, he added. 

The Malaysia Book of Records certified the path as the world's highest. – Bernama 



>





>


----------



## haze

*Tourism Ministry ups arrivals target from 21.5m to 22.5m*

By Kathleen Tan
Email us your feedback at [email protected]

KUALA LUMPUR: The Tourism Ministry has proposed to the Cabinet committee on tourism to raise this year’s target for tourist arrivals to 22.5 million, based on hotel occupancy rates last year.

Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim said on Jan 11 the targeted tourism revenue for 2008 is RM50 billion compared to last year’s target of RM47 billion. The government estimated 21 million tourist arrivals for last year.

He said the ministry hopes to attract more tourists with higher spending power including those from the Middle East who “spend three to four times more than the average tourist, which is around RM2,300 per person".

Speaking to reporters after the launch of Sunway Pyramid’s “Blossoming of Spring” Chinese New Year celebrations, Lim said the ministry was targeting golfers from Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and eastern China. There are 204 golf courses in Malaysia

While shopping malls would still be targeting Middle Eastern tourists, the ministry was also keen to attract tourists from eastern China. The ministry had proposed to Treasury to make more items duty free.

On real estate tourism, he said the government was considering giving permanent resident status to high-worth individuals with expertise in specialised areas where Malaysia is lacking. “However, these are still in the initial stages,” he said.

Lim said the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme was progressing well and would be targeting participants mainly from the UK, Japan and South Korea, who were the bulk of the 1,900 applications approved last year. This year, MM2H hopes to attract 3,000 people.

He said major investment opportunities lie in the island resorts, which were frequented by foreigners.

“Even for this coming Chinese New Year, the three-star to five-star hotel occupancy is insufficient due to the influx of Chinese and Hong Kong tourists. Hotels around KL are so fully booked that Chinese tourists have to stay in Shah Alam hotels,” Lim said.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia* 












Code:


Population ( 2007 Est.)    : 28,294,120
Internet Users,Latest Data : 14,904,000

source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.

*Welcome to Malaysia*










































> _*VISIT STATE YEAR CAMPAIGN 2008*_
> Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelantan


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*












>


*VISIT KEDAH YEAR 2008*
Malaysia’s One Golden Celebration continues with three states declaring 2008 as their visit state year. The northern state of Kedah, known as the rice bowl of Malaysia, has come up with a much hyped up Visit Kedah Year 2008 campaign.

The Visit Kedah Year 2008 is held in conjunction with the golden jubilee celebrations of the reign of the Sultan of Kedah, Sultan Abdul Halim Mu’adzam Shah. A total of 70 events, including 29 to be hosted in Langkawi, have been planned to help the state achieve its target of 3.88 million tourists next year.
Among the national and international events that will be held in Kedah in 2008 are:

Royal International Langkawi Regatta (5 – 11 January)
Kedah Hot Air Balloon (18 – 23 March)
The Launch of National Water Festival 2008 (4 – 6 April)
International Jet Ski Competition (9 – 10 May)
Islanders Music & Dance Festival Langkawi 2008 (30 May – 1 June)
Kedah International Media Hunt (29 – 30 June)
International Tomoi Competition (13 – 16 August)
Jerai International Mountainbike Challenge (7 – 9 November)
International Kedah Golf Border Challenge (29 – 30 November)

Apart from that, a total of 18 development projects will be implemented in Kedah under the 9th Malaysia Plan, with an allocation of RM69.8 million. These projects include the development and maintenance of existing tourist destinations and the upgrading of homestay programmes. The government will focus on two main aspects in these development projects, namely to provide/upgrade tourism facilities and to develop ecotourism.
Some of the tourism products and destinations that will benefit from this are Sungai Merbok Forest Reserve, Medan Budaya in Alor Star, Ulu Legong Hot Spring, Chenang Beach in Langkawi, Gunung Keriang and Sungai Sedim.

*Backgrounder:*
The state of Kedah is located at the north of Peninsular Malaysia, flanked by Perlis on the northwest, Perak on the southeast and Penang on the southwest. It also borders with Thailand on the northeast. Kedah is known as the “rice bowl of Malaysia” due to the vast rice fields found in the state. It is also home to the first geopark in Southeast Asia – the Langkawi Geopark.
Kedah’s fascinating and unique natural heritage has lured many visitors from afar since the 2nd century. In fact, the state records the oldest civilization in the history of Malaysia. Besides the scenic and tranquil island of Langkawi, Kedah has many other tourist attractions such as the Sedim River (whitewater rafting and the longest tree-top walk), Bujang Valley (oldest civilization), Merbok River (mangrove biodiversity) and Ulu Muda Eco Park (forest reserve), to name a few.


----------



## haze

*Blessings spill over for Ponggal celebrations*


PENANG: For dance and music instructor Nimal Raj, Ponggal (Harvest Festival) brings back memories of waiting anxiously around an earthen pot placed over a fire pit for the milk inside to boil. 










*Traditional do:* Nimal watches while Shiva, with a little help from mum Bhawani, stirs the ponggal rice during the family’s celebration at the Temple of Fine Arts in Penang yesterday.


“When the milk boiled, my siblings would shout ‘Ponggolo Ponggal’ to signify that our home would be blessed that year,” he said. 

“My mother would quickly put in the chakkarai (brown sugar), raisins, milk and ghee before stirring the rice and offering it to Suria bhagavan (Sun God),” he said. An elaborate vegetarian lunch would follow. 

These days, Nimal, 34, who works at the Temple of Fine Arts (TFA), celebrates Ponggal at the TFA with his wife N. Bhawani, 32, and their children Shiva Raj, five, and one-year-old Shivasakthi Raj. 

“This way, we are also teaching our children to practise and preserve our rich tradition and family ties,” he said. 

Ponggal is a 5,000-year-old harvest festival celebrated by Tamil farmers in India to mark the birth of the auspicious month of Thai in the Tamil calendar and is celebrated over three days, usually between Jan 13 and Jan 16 every year. 

Today is mattu ponggal, where cows are blessed, decorated and given a day’s rest as a gesture of appreciation and tomorrow is kanni ponggal where young single girls perform rituals in the hope of getting a good husband. 

In Kuala Lumpur, the ‘muhibbah’ spirit was evident at the national Ponggal festival yesterday with participants from different races as well as foreigners joining in the celebrations. 

“I am really excited about the Ponggal festival and decided to stir the pot myself as I wanted to know how the rice is cooked,” college student Siti Nurfariza Muhd Hamdan, 20, said at Menara Kuala Lumpur where the celebrations were held. 

Organising chairman P. Kamalanathan said this year’s celebration was themed “Preserving unity through traditional values”, adding that some 150 ponggal pots and various ingredients were provided for the participants to cook the milk rice.


----------



## haze

*Kelantan is a state of Malaysia.* The capital and royal seat is Kota Bharu. The Arabic honorific of the state is Darul Naim, ("The Blissful Abode").

Kelantan is positioned in the north-east of Peninsular Malaysia. It is bordered by Narathiwat Province of Thailand to the north, Terengganu to the south-east, Perak to the west, and Pahang to the south. To the north-east of Kelantan is the South China Sea.

Kelantan is a land of colourful traditions and scenic beauty. Located in the north-eastern corner of the peninsula, Kelantan, which is said to translate as the "Land of Lightning" (see alternate theories below), is an agrarian state with lush paddy fields, rustic fishing villages and casuarina-lined beaches. Kelantan is home to some of the most ancient archeological discoveries in Malaysia, including several prehistoric aboriginal settlements.

With the Islamic Party of Malaysia (PAS) in power for many years, Kelantan is also Malaysia's most socially conservative and Islamic state.



*Kelantan plans for six million visitors *

By : June Ramli 


KUALA LUMPUR: Kelantan may be a quiet, uneventful state but last year, it raked in RM1.6 billion in tourist revenue. 

This was a result of the RM350,000 promotional blitz by the state government.

*The tourism industry is set for further growth this year as the state launched its Visit Kelantan Year 2008 programme.*

Some RM1.7 million had been spent by the state government to promote 30 tourism events, including the International Wau Festival and the International Bird Singing & Bantam Chicken Beauty contest at Lubok Jong, Pasir Mas.

Kelantan's tourism, culture and national unity special officer Wan Azimin Wan Adnan said the state government was looking forward to welcoming five million domestic tourists and one million foreigners this year. Last year, 4.7 million tourists visited the state.

"Our campaign is different from others. We are not so much into nightlife but we have other things to offer like cultural performances and unique activities, such as the coconut-plucking competition." 

Wan Azimin said the coconut-plucking event had become famous and had been featured by the international media.

He said Kelantan was also popular with backpackers and domestic tourists who loved to shop in the state. "The things sold in Kelantan are very cheap as we get a lot of items from Thailand."

He said the international tourists were mostly from Thailand, Singapore and Britain while the homestay programme was a hit with Japanese and Koreans. 

However, for those who are used to five-star hotel accommodation, there is only one such hotel in Kelantan -- the Renaissance Hotel.

"We have plans to build seven other hotels of similar ranking but it will take some time.

" This is why Kelantan is not that popular among Arab tourists," he said.

Wan Azimin said tourists coming to Kelantan also had the misconception that they were not allowed to drink alcohol and must be properly dressed at all times.

He also said that alcoholic beverages were available in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## haze

January 18, 2008 02:06 AM 

*Almost 21 Million Tourists To Malaysia Last Year*


KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 17 (Bernama) -- Malaysia received *20.88 million *foreign visitors last year, a record in the country's tourism industry, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Mansor said tonight.

He said the industry generated RM46.7 billion in revenue throughout 2007.

"In view of this, the government has revised the target for tourist arrivals for this year," he said in his speech here when relaunching Lake Kenyir Resort and Spa, a resort in Terengganu.

For the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 (VMY '07) campaign which will end in August this year, the government has set a target of 21 million arrivals. Tengku Adnan, however, did not elaborate on the new target.

On the same note, Tengku Adnan said he was happy to learn that Terengganu would have 14 new hotels and resorts by the end of next year, which would contribute an additional 3,663 rooms.

"This will help increase tourist arrivals in the state as Terengganu will launch its Visit Terengganu Year 2008," he said.

Meanwhile, Lake Kenyir Resort and Spa which is owned by Hicom Properties (M) Sdn Bhd, is expected to see an increase of between 12 and 15 percent of foreign guests by the end of this year following its RM10 million upgrading and refurbishing exercise.

Hicom Properties chief executive officer Amir Salleh, in his speech, said the upgrading exercise involved, among others, its restaurants and 135 chalets.

"Besides renovating the property, we have also taken steps to improve our services by focusing on manpower training and development to complement our upgraded facilities," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia tops for Japanese tourists *
Friday January 18, 2008
By LOOI SUE-CHERN

The Ambassador of Japan to Malaysia Masahiko Horie said Malaysia had taken over the top spot from Australia as the country Japanese people most wanted to visit according to a popularity survey last year. 

“About 600 to 700 Japanese are participating in the Malaysia My Second Home programme and out of this figure, 300 have chosen to reside in Penang,” he said during a three-day visit to Penang. 

Horie added that he hoped the number of Japanese people coming to holiday in Malaysia and making the country their second homes would further increase during his time as ambassador. 

Speaking to reporters at a press conference on Wednesday, he commented that Japanese investors were very happy doing business in Penang. 

Representatives from Japanese companies and manufacturing factories in Penang and the northern region were happy with the business environment, political and social stability and quality of skilled labour, he added. 

“Japan is Malaysia’s number one foreign investor with a total investment of RM4.4bil from January to September in 2006 and RM5.6bil during the same period in 2007. 

“It is an increase by over 25%. So we are 99.9% sure that Japan will continue to remain the number one foreign investor in Malaysia. 

“We can expect the trend to continue with Japanese companies in the electric, electronics, automobile, transportation, retail and other in-dustries looking to expand their bu-siness and reinvest in Malaysia,” he said. 

He added that Malaysia’s development was a good example of a country’s economy taking off well and Japan was happy to continue support Malaysia’s growth in technology and human resource development. 

In a later meeting with Penang Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr Koh Tsu Koon at his office in Komtar, Horie said Penang had been his first stop outside Kuala Lumpur after taking over the ambassador’s post three months ago.


----------



## haze

January 19, 2008 01:46 AM 

*Malaysia Voted Best International Tourist Destination*


KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 18 (Bernama) -- For the second consecutive time, Malaysia has been voted the best international destination by a prestigious travel magazine of the United States.

In the poll conducted by the monthly "Global Traveler Magazine", Malaysia beat strong competitors such as Italy, Spain, Thailand and the United Kingdom.

Tourism Malaysia Deputy Director-General Datin Dalilah Ahmad received the award in a ceremony held in New York on Wednesday, said Tourism Malaysia in a statement here today.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## haze

*Chinese TV network to air Malacca documentary*

PETALING JAYA: Malacca gets the spotlight today as Melaka Documentary goes on air at China Central Television (CCTV), which has a few hundred million potential viewers.

Melaka Documentary is an informative show featuring the fascinating history of the city. It will be aired on CCTV4 (Astro Ch 334) until Jan 24.

The documentary is jointly produced by local production house VL Film Productions and CCTV.

VL chief executive officer Datuk Vincent Lye said the documentary was different because it was co-produced by the Chinese, who had hundreds of years of relationship with Malacca.

“We would like to see how the Chinese perceive the state. For many, especially students and educationists, I believe this documentary will answer some of their questions.”

A few key personalities are interviewed in the documentary. Among them are Yang di-Pertua Negeri Tun Mohd Khalil Yaakob, Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam, MCA president Datuk Seri Ong Ka Ting and Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai.

There will be four episodes in the documentary. Each episode is 30 minutes long. It will air at 5pm and repeated at 11pm.


----------



## haze

January 25, 2008 20:13 PM 

*Malaysia To Host World Al-Azhar Alumni Conference*


PUTRAJAYA, Jan 25 (Bernama) -- The third World Al-Azhar Alumni Conference will be held at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre here - the first time it is hosted outside Egypt.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi will open the four-day conference themed, "Islam Hadhari Approach, Between Heritage and Current Challenges", on Feb 15.

Event organiser, Tan Sri Dr Abdul Hamid Othman said the conference would see eminent religious scholars deliberating on current issues confronting Muslims, such as development, civilisation, heritage and changes.

"The conference will look for solutions in creating a harmonious society, and how to spur Muslims to progress through the Islamic tennets," he told reporters here, today.

More than 1,000 Islamic scholars and professionals from Al-Azhar University from 70 countries, including the Middle East, Europe, United States, Africa, Asia, Central Asia and Russia will take part in the conference.

The first two conferences were held in Egypt.

Dr Abdul Hamid said Al-Azhar had chosen Malaysia to host the conference as it recognised the country's achievements as a role model to other Islamic countries, in terms of development and progress.

"Al-Azhar wants eminent religious teachers, as well as its scholars, to see for themselves how Malaysia has succeeded in managing Islam and the country," he said.

Eminent cleric Sheikhul Al-Azhar Dr Muhammed Sayyid Tantawi, who is expected to join the conference, would also be conferred with an honourary doctorate by Universiti Sains Islam Malaysia (USIM) at the conference.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak is scheduled to close the conference on Feb 18.

Several ministers who were Al-Azhar graduates, have also been invited to the conference.

They are Egyptian Waqaf and Islamic Affairs Minister Dr Mahmood Hamdy Zaqzuq, Omani Higher Education Minister Mubarak Abdullah Al-Rashidi, Afghan Haj and Islamic Affairs Minister Ni'matullah Shahrani, Somali Islamic Affairs Minister Umar Mahmood Muhammed Fins, Bangladeshi Islamic Affairs Minister Moshame Hossain Shah Jihan, and former Saudi Arabian Petroleum Minister Sheikh Ahmad Zaki Yamani.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*May date for Malaysia’s first tourism trade show*
Wednesday February 6, 2008

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia will hold its first international tourism trade show in May. 

Themed Asia International Tourism Expo (Aite) 2008, the expo will serve as platform for local and foreign industry players to network and showcase their tourism products. 

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Mansor said an exposition on such a scale was important in promoting a more efficient market in the travel trade. 

“It acts as a catalyst of physical contact and exchange between buyers and sellers,” he said at a news conference here yesterday. 

The exposition will showcase not only local but also international tourism products, with buyers and sellers from the Asian and European regions. 

“It is the perfect place to explore new marketing trends and learn about foreign tourism products,” he said, adding that there were plans to make the exposition an annual affair. 

Malaysian Association of Tour And Travel Agents (Matta) president Ngiam Foon, who was present, said, “Those who attend the expo will definitely have the chance to learn and experience more international tourism products.” 

Aite 2008 is expected to be on par with the London World Travel Market, International Tourism Berlin and Arabian Travel Market expositions. 

Some 200 buyers and sellers were expected to participated at Aite 2008, including car rental companies, hoteliers, health resorts and spas, ground transportation providers, and cruise lines. 

Aite 2008, to be held at the Putra World Trade Centre here, is jointly organised by Matta, the Malaysian Chinese Tourism Association, Malaysian Indian Tourism Association and Bumiputra Travel and Tours Association Malaysia. 

The show, which will run from May 22 to 25 and includes two days of business-to-business sessions, will be open to public on the last day.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia is No. 2 in competitive prices listing*
Sunday February 10, 2008

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has emerged as the second most price-competitive country in the world in the travel and tourism (T & T) industry. 

*The Geneva-based World Eco-nomic Forum (WEF), which surveyed 124 countries, also gave top marks to Malaysia’s participation at travel and tourism fairs and applauded the Government’s high priority for T & T as well as Ma-laysia’s good road, railroad, airport and port infrastructure. *

The WEF, noted for its annual top-level meeting and discussions on current affairs and trends in Davos, Switzerland, recently released its Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Report 2007 (TTCR). 

Malaysia was also perceived as quite safe for tourists (24th overall) and in terms of the reliability of police services, the country was ranked 19th, on par with Britain and ahead of other developed countries like Spain (22nd), New Zealand (23rd), Portugal (25th), Ireland (29th), Belgium (32nd) and Italy (40th). 

The survey covering Malaysia was compiled with the assistance of the Institute of Strategic and Inter-national Studies, Malaysia (Isis) and the National Productivity Corpora-tion. 

WEF executive chairman Prof Klaus Schwab said in the TTCR 2007 that T & T was currently one of the world’s largest economic activities and the leading industry in many developing countries. 

The report listed Indonesia as the most price-competitive country in terms of the T & T industry while the third most price-competitive country was Bahrain with Thailand fourth. 

Meanwhile, the WEF will hold its forum on East Asia in Kuala Lumpur on June 15 and 16, when 300 leaders from more than 20 countries will convene to debate the challenges and priorities which will ultimately shape the region’s future agenda. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Lonely Planet Lists Malaysia Among Top Destinations This Year*

KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 11 (Bernama) -- Lonely Planet, a widely read travel guidebook, has picked Malaysia as one of the world's top destinations for this year, with many of the hottest tourist attractions within the East Coast.

These tourist magnets included East Coast's wildlife parks encompassing Taman Negara, Lake Kenyir, elephant sanctuaries in Kuala Gandah as well as the Ma' Daerah Turtle Sanctuary Centre in Kemaman, Terengganu, said a statement issued by the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) Secretariat here today.

Referring to the Lonely Planet's website, it said Malaysia was described as one of the most pleasant, hassle-free countries to visit in South East Asia.

Malaysia is buoyant and wealthy and has moved towards a pluralist culture based on a vibrant and interesting fusion of Malay, Chinese, Indian and indigenous cultures and customs.

Aside from the gleaming glass towers of the 21st century, Malaysia boasts some of the most superb beaches, mountains and national parks in Asia.

"The jungle at Taman Negara is so dense that you could pass within metres of an animal and never know it," it said.

"The jungle here is claimed to be the oldest in the world: none of the Ice Ages had any effect here, and Taman Negara has eluded volcanic activity and other geological upheavals," it said.

Malaysia joins six other countries as best choice for a holiday.

The six countries include Armenia, Bhutan, Eritrea in East Africa, Montenegro in Serbia, Mozambique and Papua New Guinea.

Lonely Planet has published over 650 titles in 118 countries with annual sales of more than six million guidebooks.

Lonely planet bluelist : http://www.lonelyplanet.com/bluelist/index.cfm?fa=main.viewList&list_id=11429


----------



## nazrey

> *Perak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pangkor Laut Resort - Pangkor Laut island, Perak*
> *Pulau Pangkor* is an island off the coast of Perak in north-west peninsular Malaysia, reached by ferry from Lumut, a small coastal town that links to Ipoh. It has a land area of only 8 square kilometers, and a population of approximately 25,000 inhabitants. It is heavily promoted as a low-key tourist destination by the Malaysia government, but fishing and fish products remain major industries.


*Hollywood actress Samaire Armstrong spotted at Pangkor Laut Resort *
Kuala Lumpur, February 15, 2008
YTL










Samaire Armstrong at the Spa Village Pangkor Laut 

Samaire Armstrong, the American actress best known for her roles as Emily on Entourage, Anna Stern on The O.C., Nell Bedworth in the 2006 romantic comedy It's a Boy/Girl Thing, and Juliet Darling on ABC's Dirty Sexy Money was spotted at YTL’s Pangkor Laut Resort, recently.

Taking advantage of the Writers Guild of America strike, Samaire made full use of her sudden acquired free time to take a vacation in South East Asia. Her first stop was Spa Village Tembok, Bali where she got to unwind and enjoy the sun, sea and sand.

The bubbly 27 is currently looking for more ways to exercise her creativity outside of Hollywood. At her stop over in Kuala Lumpur, Samaire transformed her residence at The Ritz-Carlton, Kuala Lumpur into a mini studio and got to brainstorming for ideas about a spa.

Samaire met with Dato' Mark Yeoh, President of YTL Hotels to share her ideas about a spa created specially for young women. Samaire says she got her inspiration from her Italian mother, Sylvia Sypielli, who designs spas for resorts. 

The idea was to create a place where young ladies could go to get a spa treatment and be pampered in an environment befitting a princess. 

The idea was enthusiastically welcomed by Dato’ Mark Yeoh and plans are in motion to bring the idea to fruition.














Samaire Armstrong and her mother Sylvia Sypielli at The Straits 





After her short stay in Kuala Lumpur, Samaire travelled to the luxurious island resort, Pangkor Laut Resort where she spent her time resting and indulging in the various treatments available at the Spa Village. 

Samaire was treated to a foot pounding session and a traditional Balinese massage by Pangkor Laut Resorts’s experienced masseurs and enjoyed a scrumptious meal at the Jamu Bar, overlooking the sea.

Pangkor Laut Resort recently underwent a facelift and now has its very own Feast Village, besides the standing local favourites. 

Another elegant restaurant, which opened its doors recently, is The Straits, where Samaire settled down for a tantalising meal of South East Asian cuisine with her mother after a long relaxing day at Spa Village.

Looking out at the pier and the clear blue sea, one can’t help but feel at peace in this little haven. “It’s truly a remarkable place and it’s one of the most beautiful places I’ve ever been in,” said Samaire as she smiles and gazes out to sea.

*Pangkor Laut Resort * 
One Island, One Resort


----------



## jlshyang

nazrey said:


> *Hollywood actress Samaire Armstrong spotted at Pangkor Laut Resort *
> Kuala Lumpur, February 15, 2008
> YTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samaire Armstrong at the Spa Village Pangkor Laut
> 
> Samaire Armstrong, the American actress best known for her roles as Emily on Entourage, Anna Stern on The O.C., Nell Bedworth in the 2006 romantic comedy It's a Boy/Girl Thing, and Juliet Darling on ABC's Dirty Sexy Money was spotted at YTL’s Pangkor Laut Resort, recently.
> 
> Taking advantage of the Writers Guild of America strike, Samaire made full use of her sudden acquired free time to take a vacation in South East Asia. Her first stop was Spa Village Tembok, Bali where she got to unwind and enjoy the sun, sea and sand.
> 
> The bubbly 27 is currently looking for more ways to exercise her creativity outside of Hollywood. At her stop over in Kuala Lumpur, Samaire transformed her residence at The Ritz-Carlton, Kuala Lumpur into a mini studio and got to brainstorming for ideas about a spa.
> 
> Samaire met with Dato' Mark Yeoh, President of YTL Hotels to share her ideas about a spa created specially for young women. Samaire says she got her inspiration from her Italian mother, Sylvia Sypielli, who designs spas for resorts.
> 
> The idea was to create a place where young ladies could go to get a spa treatment and be pampered in an environment befitting a princess.
> 
> The idea was enthusiastically welcomed by Dato’ Mark Yeoh and plans are in motion to bring the idea to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samaire Armstrong and her mother Sylvia Sypielli at The Straits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After her short stay in Kuala Lumpur, Samaire travelled to the luxurious island resort, Pangkor Laut Resort where she spent her time resting and indulging in the various treatments available at the Spa Village.
> 
> Samaire was treated to a foot pounding session and a traditional Balinese massage by Pangkor Laut Resorts’s experienced masseurs and enjoyed a scrumptious meal at the Jamu Bar, overlooking the sea.
> 
> Pangkor Laut Resort recently underwent a facelift and now has its very own Feast Village, besides the standing local favourites.
> 
> Another elegant restaurant, which opened its doors recently, is The Straits, where Samaire settled down for a tantalising meal of South East Asian cuisine with her mother after a long relaxing day at Spa Village.
> 
> Looking out at the pier and the clear blue sea, one can’t help but feel at peace in this little haven. “It’s truly a remarkable place and it’s one of the most beautiful places I’ve ever been in,” said Samaire as she smiles and gazes out to sea.
> 
> *Pangkor Laut Resort *
> One Island, One Resort


omg! Samaire Armstrong! I love her role in 'It's a Boy Girl Thing'! Wikipedia says Samaire Armstrong and her family lived in Malaysia before.


----------



## nazrey

*Le Tour De Langkawi 2008 *
by PenyeriBintang


----------



## nazrey

*Best Ever Show To Celebrate 10th Edition of Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix*










Celebrating the 10th edition of the Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix, Formula One race promoter Sepang International Circuit (SIC) has promised its best ever show of motor racing spectacular at the circuit and a showcase of exhilarating enjoyment for the fans off the track. 

“It’s going to be one great event, if not the greatest ever, at the 2008 Formula One Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix as we celebrate the 10th edition of the event,” says . 

While pointing out that the off-track activities would be spectacular through programmes under the Kuala Lumpur Grand Prix City celebrations, Mokhzani said the 2008 Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix would feature the most comprehensive racing programme since 1999. 

SIC would host Round 2 of the 2008 Formula One World Championship, which would open at the street circuit of Albert Park in Melbourne, Australia from March 13 to 16 before moving to Sepang F1 Circuit for the 2008 Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix on the following weekend from *March 21 to 23. * 

Mokhzani said : “On-track, the 2008 PMGP is an event not to be missed by any racing fan. Apart from the F1 race, where fans can catch the second round of the 2008 F1 world championship and the first battle on a racing circuit, fans would also be treated to four world class support races. 

“There will be the battle of the new Speedcar series, the Asian edition of the GP2 series, the Porsche Carrera Cup Asia and the Formula BMW Asia championship. The Speedcar series would feature prominent race drivers including former F1 drivers. Similarly, for the Porsche Carrera Cup Asia, fans could catch top prominent drivers from the Asia Pacific region in action; battling against each other. 

“The other two series are junior formula series, which are designed as the springboards for future F1 drivers and some of the names that had progressed to Formula One includes Lewis Hamilton and Heikki Kovalainen from the premier GP2 Series; and Ralf Schumacher from the Formula BMW Series. 

“So, fans will get to see the gathering of the past, future and the current Formula One drivers in action in various championship series and racing machines,” Mokhzani said, adding that SIC has set a target of 125,000 spectators for the race to break the previous highest mark of 115,000 recorded last year. 

Mokhzani, who is also a racing driver and die-hard fan, said that he expected the 2008 world championship battle would be very exciting; giving it more reasons for fans not to catch the 2008 Formula One Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix live at the circuit. 

Apart from the new rules and withdrawal of the traction control this year, the changes in drivers’ line-up especially involving the McLaren Mercedes and Renault teams had made the championship more exciting and the battle for the world crown more open. 

”Who will take on World Champion Kimi Raikonnen in his new Ferrari? Felippe Massa is a contender. So is Lewis Hamilton in the Mclaren Mercedes , Fernando Alonso in the Renault and our very own Robert Kubica and Nick Heidfeld in the BMW Sauber. I think the field is wide open and it’s anyone’s guess who will win this year and who will stand on the top step of the podium in Sepang,” said Mokhzani. 

In wooing the spectators, Mokhzani said, SIC had embarked on a generous ticketing package of 10 Thrilling Offers, which has described as ‘simply irresistible’ for racing fans. 

Introduced for the first time in SIC’s history of organising the F1 race, the offers, which among others provide free tickets for the purchase of race tickets, could be enjoyed by any racing fan around the world by simply purchasing the tickets over the phone. 

Mokhzani said the offer was part of a goodwill gesture by the circuit in recognizing the support by racing fans for SIC and the event and that SIC would want more fans to enjoy that unique experience of catching the race live at the circuit. 

Although the conditions for purchase of these packages stated that they needed to be purchased either at SIC or the SIC office at KL Sentral in Kuala Lumpur, interested buyers could actually purchase them by telephone to enjoy these packages. 

“All you need to do is to call our TICKET HOTLINE at 03-87782222 to make the purchases. You don’t have to physically come to circuit or to KL Sentral to enjoy these packages. Collections of these tickets can be arranged later. Basically, you can even be overseas to purchase the packages,” he said. 

Among the packages provided under the 10 Thrilling Offers are purchases of a second Main Grandstand Tower ticket for only RM10 with a purchase of a Tower ticket at RM1,000; a 50 percent discount for a Topaz three-day ticket with a purchase of one Main Grandstand Turquoise ticket at RM1,100 and a free Main Grandstand Topaz ticket for every purchase of three Topaz tickets at RM1,000 each. 

The other packages are a free Hillstand C2 ticket for a purchase of three Hillstand C2 at RM200 each; and a free Hillstand E ticket for every purchase of three Hillstand E tickets at RM100 each and a special offer of paying only RM99 for a RM1,000 Grandstand F Platinum ticket by bringing a PMGP 1999 purchased ticket. 

“All these offers would expire on February 28. So, I would like to advise racing fans to act immediately,” said Mokhzani, adding that there was also a special on-line package where fans can purchase a Grandstand F Platinum ticket, a limited edition PMGP 2008 cap, headset and a tag holder at a promotional price of only RM410. 

While two other packages for students and senior citizens; and the GP Passport holder would run until Race Day on March 23, the other package is exclusively offered at the F1 Roadshows where any purchase of a Grandstand ticket would provide a free limited edition PMGP cap. 

Offered as low as RM100, tickets can be purchased via on-line at www.malaysiangp.com.my or by calling TICKET HOTLINE at 603-87782222
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
check out the site for tickets and promos http://www.malaysiangp.com.my/node/1/4


----------



## nazrey

*Sepang International Circuit (SIC) *



>


----------



## nazrey

_*2008 Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix 
March 21 to 23 2008*_
KLIA & Sepang F1 circuit
By M Radzi of Airliners.net


----------



## nazrey

*Sepang F1 to be the best in 10-year history*
Wednesday March 19, 2008










Mokhzani: ‘Sepang will be providing a different kind of challenge’.

Thrilled with the just-concluded Australian Grand Prix, Sepang International Circuit chairman Datuk Mokhzani Mahathir, believes that the upcoming 2008 Formula One Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix this Sunday will be even more exciting. 

Speaking at RTM’s morning talk show, Selamat Pagi Malaysia recently, Mokhzani said that Sepang was ready to deliver the best ever race in its 10-year history and that he expected the race at Sepang to be a three-cornered fight between McLaren, Ferrari and BMW Sauber for the top honours. 

“We saw the power of the McLaren in Australia and a convincing performance from the BMW Sauber. Ferrari did not do well; but I expect that they would be determined to bounce back in Sepang,” said Mokhzani. 

McLaren’s Lewis Hamilton drew first blood in the battle of world championship; winning the season’s opening race comfortably with Nick Heidfeld of BMW Sauber and Williams’ Nico Roseberg coming second and third respectively. 

Fernando Alonso finished fourth and Kimi Raikkonen finished with a single point in eighth position after Rubens Barrichello was disqualified. 

Mokhzani said Sepang would be providing a different kind of challenge for the teams and drivers as the Malaysian F1 track was entirely different from the street circuit of Albert Park in Melbourne. 

Unlike in Melbourne where only seven of the 22 cars finished the race, Mokhzani said that the race in Sepang would definitely see more finishers with the Malaysia’s specially-built F1 track offering larger run-off areas and teams coming better prepared in Sepang after studying their performance in the opening round of the season. 

Targeting a record 125,000 spectators for the race, Mokhzani also believed that the inaugural Singaporean Grand Prix would help Sepang in the attendance; pointing out that the hype and excitement for the inaugural race in the island republic would increase awareness and interest for the Malaysian GP as well. 

“I don’t see that the two races in Malaysia and Singapore would compete against each other. 

“Instead, I would think that the fans would want to see both races ? one at the start of the season in Sepang and the other at the tail end of the season in Singapore,” he said. 

Malaysia hosts Round 2 this weekend from March 21-23 while the Singaporean Grand Prix, which will be the first night race in the history of Formula One, has been slotted as Round 15 from Sept26 to 28.


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










Islands of Malaysia



>


*Pangkor Laut Island* 
Perak
Pangkor island airport












> *Pangkor Laut Resort *
> One Island, One Resort


by gunaska 




















































































>


----------



## QroGtoMex

Malaysia is such a beautiful country, I will definitely visit this summer!


----------



## nazrey

_Welcome To Malaysia (truly Asia)!_


----------



## QroGtoMex

nazrey said:


> _Welcome To Malaysia (truly Asia)!_


Thank you!


----------



## blkarr0ws

nice resorts can i see the city?


----------



## nazrey

*Pangkor Laut luxury resort in Dubai*
Published: 2008/05/17, BusinessTimes

DUBAI: A group of companies is developing another Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village on the prestigious "The World" development, taking shape four kilometres off the Jumeirah coastline of Dubai. 

Potential investors and the media had a glimpse of what is on offer as the luxury resort being developed by City-D Development, together with its partners, was unveiled recently. 

The project is modelled after the award-winning Pangkor Laut Resort in Malaysia which is managed by YTL Hotels & Properties. 

According to a statement, the Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village is being built on a 1.6 million sq ft island plot in the heart of The World. 

The resort component offers 120 deluxe guest rooms, 20 fully-equipped luxury beachfront villas, shopping gallery, restaurants, aquapark and what is said to be a first for Dubai - an underwater nightclub. 

The residential component under the Pangkor Laut Luxury Residence & Spa Village will offer 92 apartments, 20 attached beach villas with private pools and 28 independent luxury villas with private marinas. 

Residents will be able to enjoy various facilities such as the community club, spa village and gourmet food boutique. 

"Pangkor Laut will offer investors and guests a unique opportunity to experience island lifestyle on one of the most iconic projects on the planet," said Sofia Zigangirova, chief executive officer of Stars Dome Realty, the real estate agent for the project. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Pangkor Laut and Spa Village launched as international luxury resort and spa brands at The World, Dubai*

*Pangkor Laut and Spa Village launched as international luxury resort and spa brands at The World, Dubai *
YTLcommunity News, May 14, 2008











Project model: Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village 
in Dubai during the launch with some investors 


DUBAI, May 14th, 2008: Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village, a luxury multi-module resort property being developed on The World, Dubai, was unveiled at a sumptuous gala dinner reception, held at The Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort & Marina last night.

Over 300 people attended the champagne and caviar event, as the luxury resort, modeled after world-renowned Pangkor Laut Resort in Malaysia, was unveiled to potential investors and the media.

The award-winning Pangkor Laut Resort is managed by YTL Hotels, who have been invited to bring their unique, world-class brand of luxury hospitality to the resort property being developed here in Dubai by licensing the brand name Pangkor Laut to the project and by being appointed as the sole hotel operator to manage and service the 7-star facilities that will be available at Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village at The World, Dubai.

In addition, YTL Hotels have also licensed their own spa brand name Spa Village for the spa facility of the project, and have similarly been appointed to set up and manage the five-star spa in the Dubai property.











Project model: Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa 
Village in Dubai during the launch with some investors 


My associates and I are indeed very honoured to be here to witness this special launch….and very proud to be part of the project team to deliver service excellence to future guests and residents of Pangkor Laut Luxury Residence at The World’ said Mr Eric Eoon, Executive Director, Business Development in his opening remarks for the evening. He represented YTL Hotels at the launch event in Dubai, with fellow colleagues Mr Carl Kono, Executive Vice President Operations, YTL Hotels, Mr Jeffrey Mong, Resort Manager, Pangkor Laut Resort, Ms Chik Lai Ping, Spa Division Manager, YTL Hotels and Ms Ming Lee, Marketing Communications Director, YTL Hotels.

City-D Development, known for its luxury projects in CIS countries has teamed up with some of the world’s renowned companies to develop the Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village, on Nakheel’s prestigious development, The World, located four kilometres off Dubai’s luxurious Jumeirah coastline.

Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village, is built over a 1,600,000 square foot island plot in the heart of The World, and will offer a unique lifestyle package combining luxurious villas, townhouses and apartments; a mouthwatering range of restaurants, leisure facilities and exclusive retail outlets. The resort and spa offers an array of treatments within an environment of total indulgence. It is all set against the backdrop of Dubai’s magnificent coastline.

The Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort will offer 120 deluxe guest rooms, 20 fully equipped luxury beachfront villas, shopping gallery, aqua park and an underwater nightclub – a first for Dubai.

The residential component, Pangkor Laut Luxury Residence & Spa Village, was designed to offer an experience of the most luxurious waterfront lifestyle possible. It will offer 92 fully furnished & equipped apartments, 27 attached 3-bedroom villas each with a private swimming pool, 34 independent luxury villas with private marinas, community centre, and Spa Village. Each will be furnished with world famous, branded interior products and fully serviced at the highest levels.

Designed by architect and engineering firm, Agostine and Raphael Group, the resort development will bring together some of the best names in resort conception, fit-out and design, including Bang & Olufsen, Bagnaresi and ABB. All transportation needs will be served by Majesty Yachts.

Tan Sri Francis Yeoh, managing director of YTL Corp Bhd said, “I am very pleased that following our success of launching the Starhill Gallery in Dubai, we have attracted many investors to invest with our other brands. I am particularly pleased that Pangkor Laut Resort in Dubai is now firmly established. We look forward to expanding this brand globally.”











Eric Eoon


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










Islands of Malaysia

Redang Island, Terengganu
by Raja Hafiz
Redang Island Airport

Redang Island, locally known as Pulau Redang or just "Redang" is one of the largest islands off the east coast of Malaysia. It is a popular holiday island for Malaysians, most of whom come on package deals to one of the resorts. Redang is one of nine islands, which form a marine park, and which offer snorkeling and diving opportunities. Access is from Merang or Kuala Terengganu on boats operated by the resorts; there is also a small airport with services operated by *Berjaya Air*from Singapore (Seletar Airport) and Kuala Lumpur (Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport).


----------



## nazrey

*Berjaya Air*
by groggy doggy 










by timelgar 










Redang Island
by bylerd


----------



## Pivra

i was gonna drive there with some ppl for like this aftergrad road trip but then they were all like afraid after they learned that i bought my license...


----------



## haldcottingham

Wow! What a beautiful resort. Wouldn't mind going someday. I've been to KL and that's it.


----------



## nazrey

Redang Island, Terengganu










by mybigbro


----------



## nazrey

Laguna Beach Resort | Redang Island










by adamAUG06










Breathtaking sceneries
by mmen


----------



## pedang

*A taste of Malaysia, a bite at tourism*




* "JOM Makan" (Let's eat). "Jom Melawat" (Let's visit).* That could be the new slogan to attract tourists to Malaysia. 

A dining experience at the newly-opened Jom Makan restaurant on Tuesday night left Datuk Seri Najib Razak convinced that Malaysian restaurants abroad could become great tourism ambassadors for the country.

The deputy prime minister said food outlets like Jom Makan had the potential to not only make profit, but help put Malaysia on the world tourism map as well. 

"Patrons will know Malaysia, and then maybe visit Malaysia and buy Malaysian goods," he told Malaysian journalists after the dinner. Najib opened the restaurant earlier.

While acknowledging that neighbouring Thailand had had a headstart in gastronomic tourism, Najib said it was not too late for Malaysians to catch up and be just as successful. 

"We have a wide variety of food that appeals to a broad section of customers."

He hoped that more Malaysian restaurant operators would venture abroad. 

Jom Makan, located at Pall Mall, is operated by JomMalaysia (UK) Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Perbadanan Nasional Berhad .

It operates under the ambit of the Entrepreneur and Cooperative Development Ministry, which has been given the responsibility to develop Malaysian restaurants, products, franchises and brands worldwide.



Later, Bernama reports that Najib, who is also Defence Minister, witnessed the final changing of the guard involving Malaysian troops at Buckingham Palace.

The 130 Malaysian soldiers have been there since April to carry out "public duties", which include guarding the palace, Windsor Castle, St James's Palace and Tower of London. Their service ends tomorrow.

Najib said it was not easy for Britain to select a contingent from a foreign country to guard the places. "Their decision to choose us reflects their confidence in our country."


----------



## nazrey

Cameron Highlands, Pahang 










Sungai Palas Boh Tea Estate
Restaurant terrace with awesome view over the tea plantations 
by Vueltaa 



















From flickr 




























by buyoi


----------



## nazrey

by Zairi










_*Do you want some cup of TEA..?*_
:cheers:


----------



## RedHotChilly

what a beautiful country! Thanks for photos!


----------



## nazrey

*Bukit Tinggi Resort*
Colmar Topicale of Malaysia 

_" What a bizarre place! An hour outside of Kuala Lumpur, deep into the jungle, you find the tourist resort Bukit Tingi. Built like a french village, it has a cheezy atmosphere, but the kids loved it. The adults had a god time too, with great food, and a round of golf for the guys in the morning " _by Per Hoem

by Per Hoem




























by Xiao Niao @ SK






































>


Bukit Tinggi Resort captures the essence of the different cultures of the world in a single unique destination! Just 40 minutes' drive from Kuala Lumpur and 10km off the East-West Karak Highway, Bukit Tinggi Resort covers 16,000 acres of rugged hills and mountains crowned with lush tropical rainforests. At 2,700 - 3,500 feet above sea level, the air is cool, fresh and rejuvenating. The perfect destination with a world of difference!


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Water Laser Show @ Eye On Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*An Eye on Malaysia*
*Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific and Finas have combined 
efforts again to produce another series of half-hour documentaries*
Sun, 14 Sep 2008 by S. Indra Sathiabalan TheSun










Mohd Mahyidin (left) and Dickie shaking hands on the deal with Unity,
Culture, Arts and Heritage Minister Datuk Shafie Apdal.

FOLLOWING the success of the 2006 First Time Filmmakers Malaysia (FTFM) initiative, Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific and Finas (National Film Development Corporation) have joined forces again to come out with another series – the Eye on Malaysia.

While FTFM emphasised on novice filmmakers, Eye on Malaysia is open to all filmmakers irregardless of whether they are experienced filmmakers or not. 

"Eye on Malaysia will help consolidate expertise in the local film and television industry and take documentary filmmaking in Malaysia to the next level," says Kevin Dickie, senior vice-president and general manager, Southeast Asia, of Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific, at the recent launch of Eye of Malaysia.

"This initiative further reinforces Discovery’s commitment to supporting the local filmmaking industry and enables talented Malaysian filmmakers to gain recognition on an international platform."

Some US$250,000 (RM862,233) have been allocated for the making of the five documentaries.

Director-general of Finas Mohd Mahyidin Mustakin adds: "Our partnership with an internationally-renowned media company like Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific is a strategic one, chosen to develop the best talents and production values in line with our objective of taking the Malaysian film industry successfully into the global arena."

The five half-hour documentaries from the first joint initiative, done in cooperation with the Ministry of Unity, Culture, Arts & Heritage, were screened last year in conjunction with Malaysia’s 50th year of independence. 

One of the documentaries from the FTFM initiative, Making the Cut by Ahmad Yazid Puad, took home the best documentary film award at the recent Malaysian Film Festival. 

The documentaries produced under the Eye on Malaysia initiative will also be aired on National Day next year. 

The films for FTFM were broadcast on the Discovery Channel throughout the Asia-Pacific region to more than 154 million households. 

"The initial broadcast was in Asia-Pacific, and then we built on that and broadcast it on a lot of networks in Europe, Latin America and North America," says Dickie. The same will apply to the Eye on Malaysia documentaries. 

Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific vice-president of content Vikram Channa adds: "We will look for strong characters; we will look for stories which have an element of contradictions, conflict as well as a global comment.

"For the FTFM, we had a wide canvas and we hope to get a wide canvas this time around as well but in a different way." 

Over 100 entries were received for the FTFM and they expect a bigger number of entries for Eye on Malaysia. From the entries, 12 will be shortlisted for a chance to pitch their ideas before five will be selected to produce their documentaries.

The organisers are looking for real-life tales into the heart and soul of Malaysia as told through the eyes of strong, inspiring and engaging characters, groups, organisations, places, buildings and even events. Applicants for the Eye on Malaysia need to submit a story outline or treatment of not more than three A4 pages long for a half-hour documentary programme that explores issues and events relating to the series theme.

Proposals have to be in English or Bahasa Malaysia though proposals in Bahasa Malaysia must be accompanied by a summary proposal in English. 

Applications should be sent to Discovery Channel Eye on Malaysia, c/o Compass Communications, 47-10, The Boulevard, Mid Valley City, Lingkaran Syed Putra, Kuala Lumpur 59200, Malaysia. 

Deadline for entries is Oct 13, 2008, at 5pm. For details, log on to www.discoverychannelasia.com


----------



## nazrey

*Singapore-Malaysia 'Twin City' Promotion Unveiled*
September 16, 2008 16:19 PM
By Muin Abdul Majid

DUBAI, Sept 16 (Bernama) -- The Singapore Tourism Board, Tourism Malaysia and Singapore Airlines have teamed up to offer an exclusive travel package designed to boost Middle East visitor traffic this season.

In a joint statement, they said the 'Twin City' promotion builds on the synergy and popularity of the two Southeast Asian nations of Malaysia and Singapore among Arab travellers, providing regional tourists with a combined package that allows them to enjoy both destinations.

Valid until November, the convenient five-day, four-night package includes air fare and hotel accommodation in Singapore and either Kuala Lumpur, Langkawi or Penang, starting at only 2,490 dirham (about RM2,342).

"Given the strong tourism links between Singapore and Malaysia, it is a natural fit for us to team up with our valued partners to launch a Fall package that will provide Middle East travellers the opportunity to experience these two special countries," Jason Ong, Singapore Tourism Board area director for Middle East and Africa, said in the statement today.

Tourism Malaysia director for the United Arab Emirates, Gulf and Iran, Tuan Razali Tuan Omar, said travellers from UAE had shown great interest in Malaysia as it offered both a wide range of attractions and value for money.

-- MORE


----------



## Bentown

*@Tioman island*

by Hui-sun


----------



## nazrey

*Tourist arrivals in Malaysia up 12pc in Aug*
Published: 2008/09/22 BusinessTimes

TOURIST arrivals in Malaysia in August rose 12 per cent to 1.84 million, supported largely by arrivals from neighbouring countries, namely Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand and Brunei.

The four nations made up over 70 per cent of tourists who came to the country. Tourists are distinguished from day trippers/ excursionists as those who stay at least one night.

However, tourism receipts in August, which has traditionally been a strong month among high spending Arab, saw a dip by a third compared with the same period in 2007.

Markets that declined included Kuwait (29.7 per cent), Oman (32.9 per cent), Qatar (28.2 per cent), Saudi Arabia (33.8 per cent), Syria (26.7 per cent) and the United Arab Emirates (66,5 per cent). 

On a more positive not, markets which witnessed strong growth included Cambodia (113.7 per cent), Canada (78.8 per cent), Russia (77.6 per cent), the UK (75.3 per cent), Germany (71.4 per cent) and India (65.7 per cent).

With the August arrivals, Malaysia has welcomed a total of 14.73 million tourists in the first eight months of the year, representing a 4.9 per cent increase.

To achieve the 22.5 million target set by the government for the year, Malaysia needs to lure at least an average of 1.94 million tourists between September and December.


----------



## nazrey

*Homestay programme goes online *
NST Online » 2008/09/25

KUALA LUMPUR: For a first taste of kampung life, prospective tourists need not venture any further than their computers. 
A website on homestay programmes at kampung in the country now provides online visitors with an insight into kampung culture and life-style.

Launched by the Tourism Ministry yesterday, the website, which is accessible via www.homestay.motour.gov.my, also lists homestay operators in Malaysia and contact details for tourists to make accommodation arrangements.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said said the website would help the ministry keep tab of homestay operators and draw up promotional plans accordingly.

The registry also helps ensure proper budget distribution for operations and management.
"Our main aim is to increase the number of homestay hosts by next year and ensure that they are qualified to be operators," said Azalina at the Zoom! Homestay launch yesterday.

To date, there are 2,808 participants from 142 villages nationwide.

Homestay programme arrivals increased from 38,965 in 2006 to 72,423 last year.

There were 27,763 homestay tourists between January and June this year.

States with the highest number of arrivals for homestay programmes include Negri Sembilan, Selangor, Johor, Sabah and Sarawak.

Azalina said that online applicants for homestay operations would have to go for training programmes and have their homes certified by ministry officials.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia To Focus On Health Tourism Industry*
September 25, 2008 21:17 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 25 (Bernama) -- Malaysia today is focusing on health tourism industry as an economic driver due to its proximity to the Asean and Middle East market, Human Resources Minister Datuk Dr. S Subramaniam said.

He said the industry is a fast-growing sector due to the affordability of medical treatments coupled with the large number of world-leading medical facilities established in Malaysia.

"In support of this sector, foreign visitors are welcome to seek healthcare services in Malaysia under the Health Tourism programme," he said in his speech at the Indian Engineering exhibition grand dinner here.

At the dinner, he said Indian engineering related businessmen should start gearing themselves to serve this lucrative market which not only needs core equipment but also constant indulging into medical modernisation.

Subramaniam said in order to ensure long-term energy security for the nation, Malaysia is also looking forward to new energy sources both mid term and long term.

"We will be enhancing our efforts on developing viable alternative energy sources such as solar, wind, bio fuels, apart from exploring nuclear energy.

"The Malaysian government is currently formulating a comprehensive National Energy Plan to address these needs," he added.

Therefore the engineering requirements for this segment is enormous and both Malaysian entrepreneurs could work closely with their Indian counterparts to address these needs.

"With a lot of emphasis on human capital development, Malaysia today has embarked on numerous strategies to re-skill its work force in all sectors especially in manufacturing and the service sectors," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Govt Helping Small-time Traders And Hoteliers By Promoting Malaysian Destinations*
September 29, 2008 18:52 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, 29 Sept (Bernama) -- Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said says the government is helping small-time traders and hoteliers by promoting local tour destinations and tourism products.

Azalina said since these traders and hoteliers lacked funds to advertise their products, the ministry was doing its part to reach directly to consumers by marketing Malaysian tourism destinations and products.

"Small traders and hoteliers don't have any funding for promotion, they don't have any budget for advertising, they don't have contacts with the media, and they don't know anybody.

"If the government is not doing any promotion for them, nobody knows them so it is important that we come out with the packages. We have direct hotline to reach to the consumers to help these small traders," she told reporters after launching of Zoom! Malaysia Advertising Campaign (LRT & Bus) Monday.

*Tourism Malaysia's advertising campaign, which will start from October 2008 until March next year, uses public transport such as airport limousines, Rapid KL buses and Transnasional buses, LRT (Ampang Line and Kelana Jaya Line) and KL Monorail as advertising platforms.*


----------



## nazrey

*Medical tourism firm eyes cosmetic surgery market*
By Azlan Abu Bakar	Published: 2008/10/03 BusinessTimes










MEDICAL tourism agency Perfect Enhancement Sdn Bhd (PESB) expects to capture 10 per cent of the cosmetic surgery market share within five years.

Aside from having confidence in its marketing strategy and services, the firm attributes its optimism to the industry's rapid but stable growth.

"We are geared towards penetrating the cosmetic surgery market by offering our services not only to international patients but also by enhancing our branding and marketing efforts locally," said PESB managing director Lenny Irana Zahari.

She said PESB believes their strict business practice of working only with the best surgeons, private hospitals and hotels in the country would make them the preferred medical tourism agency in three years. 

"Furthermore, we are proud to be the only agency that has a visiting medical consultant who is a qualified doctor, performing screening interviews and post-procedure care - something that is lacking in other industry players," she said.

Lenny said the firm has tied up with two major private hospitals and hotels in the Klang Valley and is looking at possibilities of catering to other medical tourism needs in the future.

She said Nuwire Investors had listed Malaysia as the third best country for medical tourism in the world based on quality and affordability.

In 2006 alone, medical tourism had contributed an estimated RM204 million in revenue and is expected to have a steady growth of 30 per cent until 2010.

"In the past, we have been hearing Malaysians travelling to neighbouring countries to undergo cosmetic surgery due to cost and privacy.

"We believe this is still happening due to the sensitive nature of the subject and we see this as a loss on behalf of the country's tourism and medical industry specifically," she said.

Lenny said local patients need better understanding and awareness of the expertise of doctors in Malaysia and the technological advancements available in medicine.

*"Efforts by Tourism Malaysia and the Health Ministry in promoting health tourism would have minimal impact internationally due to locals travelling abroad for medical treatment, especially cosmetic surgery," she added.*

While not promoting cosmetic surgery alone, the firm feels that it is part of their responsibility to educate the public about the proper channels and the importance of understanding the procedures and its risks as well as knowing the best people to do the job.


----------



## nazrey

*MINISTER LAUNCHES TOURISM MALAYSIA ONLINE ADVERTISING CAMPAIGN *
Issued by: Advertising & Publicity Division, Tourism Malaysia
Date: 23 September 2008

YB Dato’ Sri Azalina Dato’ Othman Said, Minister of Tourism launched the latest Tourism Malaysia online advertising campaign today (23 September) at the Malaysia Tourism Centre in Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur.

With the Internet becoming the preferred media choice for many travelers to obtain travel information, Tourism Malaysia (TM) has tied up with Yahoo! and MSN as platforms to increase the Malaysia Truly Asia brand visibility globally by showcasing Malaysia’s unique tourist destinations on both websites. 

Through the online advertising campaign, Tourism Malaysia aims to engage potential travelers and increase consideration and favorability for Malaysia as a value-for-money destination, as well as to lead them to Tourism Malaysia’s official website and sign up for packages to visit Malaysia. Online users will be able to view TM’s commercial visuals specially selected for the campaign.

The campaign will be implemented in stages, beginning with the South Asia and Oceania markets. The three-month long online advertising from September to December 2008 will target newlywed couples and business travelers from South Asia market as well as adventure-seekers and young families from the Oceania markets. 

BACKGROUNDER
According to the Internet World Stats (http://www.internetworldstats.com), approximately over 1.4 billion people worldwide are using the internet. The region with the highest internet usage is Asia, with more than 578 million users, constituting almost 40% of world population that use the internet. 

Yahoo!, the number one most-trafficked internet destination in India, has over 649 million unique users in India, 14.7 million visitors in Australia and 2.9 million visitors in New Zealand. Meanwhile, the top-ranking portal in New Zealand and Australia, MSN, reaches 72% of the Australian users and 61.9% of the New Zealanders online population. Thus, advertising on the Yahoo and MSN websites presents a strong opportunity for TM to reach out to the intended markets and instill purchase intent among the online audiences.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Govt Helping Small-time Traders And Hoteliers By Promoting Malaysian Destinations*
> September 29, 2008 18:52 PM
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, 29 Sept (Bernama) -- Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said says the government is helping small-time traders and hoteliers by promoting local tour destinations and tourism products.
> 
> Azalina said since these traders and hoteliers lacked funds to advertise their products, the ministry was doing its part to reach directly to consumers by marketing Malaysian tourism destinations and products.
> 
> "Small traders and hoteliers don't have any funding for promotion, they don't have any budget for advertising, they don't have contacts with the media, and they don't know anybody.
> 
> "If the government is not doing any promotion for them, nobody knows them so it is important that we come out with the packages. We have direct hotline to reach to the consumers to help these small traders," she told reporters after launching of *Zoom! Malaysia* Advertising Campaign (LRT & Bus) Monday.
> 
> Tourism Malaysia's advertising campaign, which will start from October 2008 until March next year, uses public transport such as airport limousines, Rapid KL buses and Transnasional buses, LRT (Ampang Line and Kelana Jaya Line) and KL Monorail as advertising platforms.


From Tourism Malaysia


----------



## Jubilee

^^I just to know that we are the most touristy in South-east asian....20.1 million this year.....Great get greater...Malaysia!:cheers:


----------



## Republica

Jubilee said:


> ^^I just to know that we are the most touristy in South-east asian....20.1 million this year.....Great get greater...Malaysia!:cheers:


Thailand?


----------



## nazrey

From : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707894



z0rg said:


> How come we haven't a sticky for this topic?
> 
> Some world stats from UNWTO latest release (June 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full survey:
> http://www.tourismroi.com/Content_Attachments/27670/File_633513750035785076.pdf


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia at the top tourist arrivals in SEA



















Source : 
- http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/eng/pdf/indicators/ITA_top25.pdf
- http://www.unescap.org/stat/data/syb2007/23-Tourism-syb2007.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Penang resort hospital to be ready in 2011 *
Mon, Sep 29, 2008
The Star 

GEORGE TOWN, MALAYSIA - A specialist centre cum resort providing Western and Eastern medical and homeopathy treatment -- touted to be the first in Asia -- will be built in Batu Kawan in Penang.

Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng said the Farrali International Specialist Hospital and Wellness Resort (FISH-WR) to be completed by 2011 would attract more medical tourists to Penang.

He said medical tourism would be further developed to increase the state tourism's contribution to the GDP from 22% to 30% by 2013.

"Medical tourism's potential has increased since people discovered they can enjoy five-star medical treatment at affordable costs at different locations in the world.

"We do not want to be left out of this industry and FISH-WR will make medical tourism a success in Penang," he said at the agreement signing ceremony between Penang Develop- ment Corporation and Farrali Mutiara Medical Group (KPFM).

Lim, who is chairman of the corporation, said the state-of-the-art FISH-WR would change the country's medical tourism landscape and set itself apart from other healthcare centres focusing on medical tourism.

To be built by the 100% Bumiputra-owned KPFM, the 60,703 sq m hospital will be a leading diabetic and cancer care centre in the region and provide complementary healing methods like acupuncture and ayurvedic treatments.

Other facilities include 200 service apartments, 30 floating chalets, 100 hotel rooms and a nursing institute run by an established international nursing college to provide education and training in the field.

KPFM chief executive officer Dr Mohd Ghouse Mohd Noor said the RM300mil project would be completed in 2011 and create 300 jobs in the early stages.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From Tourism Malaysia


*A boost for tourism*
Wednesday October 8, 2008
By PRIYA MENON
TheStar










Nice: Azalina looking at an advertisment on a train.

TOURISM Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said launched the Zoom! Malaysia tourism campaign recently. The campaign will run for six months from October to March next year.

The advertisements will placed on public transport like the airport limousines, RapidKL and Transnational buses, LRT (Ampang and Kelana Jaya Line) as well as the KL Monorail.

“We have implemented the body-wrapping technique on the public transport because public transport is popular among both the locals and tourists,” said Azalina.

She also said the campaign was part of their method to reach out and expose people to the products, activities and the various destinations Malaysia had to offer.

“We are aggressively campaigning to increase the number of tourists to Malaysia.

Last year, in August, 1,642,899 tourists visited Malaysia while in the same month this year there has been an increase of 12% with 1,839,235 tourists.

The total for last year was 20.9 million tourists.

Azalina added that this was also one way to foster ties between the public and private sectors.

“This is an opportunity to help businesses to benefit from this tourism campaign as well.”

Azalina took a tour from the PWTC LRT station to the Bandaraya station on the LRT and took a bus from Bandaraya back to PWTC during its launch last Monday.

The campaign will begin in Kuala Lumpur first and later be implemented in Sabah and Sarawak as well.

A total of 50 airport limousines each in both Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, and Kuching, Sarawak, 100 intra-city buses in Kuala Lumpur and Petaling Jaya and 100 inter-city buses in 10 states Peninsular Malaysia will feature exotic places in Malaysia.


----------



## Jubilee

Republica said:


> Thailand?


That's why I feel wonder with this information but It's good news for my country anyway if compare with Thailand about the tourist's eye. Thailand is one of the most touristy friendly in the world...Malaysia still behind Thailand then look at Thailand,there is one of perfect country with Cultural,Modernity Natural,Beaches,Food,Entertainment and good price for tourist.And all of this show people around the world prefer to visit Thailand including me next time in December this year in chiangmai:banana: see you there!


----------



## nazrey

*DBKU Wins Asean Environmentally Sustainable Cities Award*
October 10, 2008 23:29 PM

KUCHING, Oct 10 (Bernama) - *Kuching City North Commission (DBKU)* created history when it bagged the coveted Asean Environmentally Sustainable Cities Award 2008.

Its public relations officer, Norhayati Bidin, said Vietnams Natural Resources and Environment Minister Pham Kho Nguyen presented the award to Kuching Mayor Mohd Atei Abang Medaan on Oct 8.

In a statement today, she said the presentation was in conjunction with the 11th Informal Asean Ministerial Meeting on the Environment in Hanoi, Vietnam.

Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Douglas Uggah Embas was present at the ceremony.

Norhayati said the award was presented to the top 10 Asean cities to honour cities which had taken considerable efforts to ensure the environment was sustained by implementing environmental conservation efforts.

She said that in June, DBKU won the National Sustainable City Award (Bandar Lestari).

-- BERNAMA


----------



## david

Hello Guys,
Just found this thread and its fantastic, we travel on holiday from Singapore touring Malaysia to see the sights for a week before a flight home to UK from Bangkok on 08th January 09.
I thought about a train ride to KL and then to Penang ? we never been to malaysia before.
Any ideas or comments from anyone with the knowledge.
Thanks.


----------



## nazrey

david said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just found this thread and its fantastic, we travel on holiday from Singapore touring Malaysia to see the sights for a week before a flight home to UK from Bangkok on 08th January 09.
> I thought about a train ride to KL and then to Penang ? we never been to malaysia before.
> Any ideas or comments from anyone with the knowledge.
> Thanks.


Tourism Malaysia's Official Site
http://www.tourism.gov.my/

Please come to Malaysian forum and just feel free with us! :cheers:
>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=164


----------



## david

thanks nazray you are a star ^^


----------



## nazrey

Thanks! everyone has their own star!


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's Attractions To Be In Spotlight At Routes 2008*
October 11, 2008 20:54 PM
By Umi Hani Sharani

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 11 (Bernama) -- The 14th Routes Forum to be hosted by Malaysia starting tomorrow will be a perfect platform to expose the country's major tourism attractions to the hive of airlines expected to converge here for the annual event.

Themed "The World Is Coming To KUL", Routes 2008 will see the "who's who" of the airline industry getting their first taste of the local scene, a move that can eventually persuade them to extend their routes to this part of the region.

Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd's general manager for marketing, Sallaudin Mohamed Shah, said the firm has arranged various activities that not only promote the cultural aspect of the country but also current activities such as the chance to drive at the Sepang International Circuit.

"These are the decision makers of the airlines and they are here for the first time. So we have taken a great leap (to organise side activities) because Malaysia is renowned as a tourism destination, and we saw the opportunity. The world (is coming) to us," he told Bernama in an interview.

He said although previous hosts had provided city tours during the events, Malaysia this time has taken the liberty to arrange various social programmes for all delegates to sample various attractions.

Besides city tours to the administrative capital of Putrajaya or the holy site of Batu Caves, those interested can also find their way to the historic city of Malacca.

Malaysia Airports, in working with Tourism Malaysia, has also not forgotten to provide avid golfers with a friendly tournament on the various beautiful greens of the country.

"We are also working with the City Hall to provide delegates free 'hop-on, hop-off' bus passes for them to get to know Kuala Lumpur better," said Sallaudin.

He said the firm was also working with Sepang International Circuit and Sepang International Driving Academy to give free lessons on how to ride on the world-famous Sepang International Circuit which has been hosting the Formula 1 Grand Prix.

"Of course, not forgetting the famous Petronas Twin Towers where we have also given free access for certain time for a certain number of delegates to view the city from the Sky Bridge at level 41," he added.

Sallaudin said these are some of the things aimed at generating greater interest among the delegates to show that Malaysia is an attractive country to visit, rather than them coming here just for meetings.

"There are great tourism opportunities that one can savour. That is one unique thing that no other host has done before," he said.

He credited the enthusiasm to make the event a success to the various stakeholders and partners, including Tourism Malaysia, City Hall, Petronas, KLAS (Kuala Lumpur Airport Services) and Malaysia Airlines, as well as various sponsors.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Shoppers keep the tills ringing during sale carnival	*
Published: 2008/10/11 BusinessTimes










Malaysian cardholders made 15.3 million transactions during the Mega Sale Carnival 2008 just ended, spending around RM3.86 billion

SHOPPERS continued to hit the malls during the Malaysia Mega Sale Carnival 2008 just ended, despite fears of a recession looming.

The Malaysia Mega Sale Carnival is a nationwide sale in shopping complexes, department stores, individual retailers and street stores. This year, it took place from July 5 to September 1.

*According to MasterCard processing data, Malaysian cardholders made 15.3 million transactions this Mega Sale, spending around US$1.1 billion (RM3.86 billion).*

The Mega Sale also received strong support from tourists, who spent more than US$111.4 million (RM391 million) with their MasterCard cards throughout the Mega Sale period, reflecting a 13.2 per cent increase over last year.

A total of 15.9 million transactions were made over the 59 days of the Mega Sale, a 3.5 per cent increase in the average number of transactions per day compared with the same period last year.

These figures were announced at the Mega Sale prize presentation ceremony, hosted by MasterCard Worldwide vice-president and senior country manager Jim Cheah on Thursday.

Also present was Shopping Malaysia Secretariat general manager Tony Mariadass.

Average spend per day rose from US$16.2 million (RM57 million) to US$19.9 million (RM70 million), up 22.7 per cent from Mega Sale 2007.

The average spend per transaction increased 19 per cent to US$73.6 (RM258) this year from US$62.1 (RM218) in 2007.

"Despite the uncertain economic environment, cardholders have shown great support for the Mega Sale, making full use of the sale offerings to stretch their dollar," said Cheah in a statement.

"The Malaysian Mega Sale has grown from strength to strength over the years, with an increasing number of retailers supporting the Mega Sale," he added.

While Malaysians remained the highest spenders overall during the Mega Sale, the increased support from Singaporeans as well as Indonesians and Australians is said to reflect the success of overseas marketing efforts undertaken by the Malaysian Tourism Board to capture a greater slice of the shopper-traveller pie.

Singaporean cardholders continued to be the top foreign spenders this year, spending around US$18.1 million (RM63.5 million), followed by cardholders from Indonesia who spent US$12.8 million (RM45 million), replacing cardholders from the UK as the second highest tourist spenders for the Mega Sale this year.

Cardholders from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and China, key feeder markets for Malaysia, also moved up the ranks.

Spend by cardholders from the UAE registered a 43 per cent increase to US$4.4 million (RM15.4 million) this year, while Chinese cardholders' spending doubled to US$2.7 million (RM9.4 million).

The busiest day of the Mega Sale was on August 2, with MasterCard cardholders chalking up close to US$26.2 million (RM92 million) in spending.

The top categories of spend were consistent with last year, with retail being a top draw and dining coming in second. Malaysians spent around US$280 million (RM983 million) on retail and more than US$48 million (RM168.4 million) on dining.


----------



## nazrey

*‘Malaysia: Truly Asia’ continues its winning streak *
by Kathleen Tan, 21 Oct 2008 2:51 PM

KUALA LUMPUR: Fresh from its two-gold win at the 2008 Pacific Asia Travel Association (PATA) annual awards in September, the Malaysia: Truly Asia campaign clinched the Best Long Term Marketing and Branding Campaign Award for the second time at the Asian Marketing Effectiveness (AME) Awards 2008 in Macau recently. 

According to a recent press statement, the campaign, which last won silver for the same category at the AME Awards two years back, has won awards every year since its inception nine years ago, including the Adrian Advertising Awards for hospitality, travel, and tourism-related marketing, as well as recognitions in the creative, marketing effectiveness, and hospitality areas. 

TBWA-ISC\Malaysia president Austen Zecha said, “We saw Malaysia’s factual racial and cultural diversity as the very element that makes our country unique. And we celebrated that multi-ethnic diversity, along with its vast eco-tourism, its mountains, lakes, and seas. That led to the birth of Malaysia: Truly Asia.” 

Since the campaign began in 1999, tourism arrivals have nearly quadrupled from about six million to more than 21 million visitors last year, he said, adding that tourism receipts also quadrupled from RM12 billion in 1999 to more than RM47 billion last year. 

“The AME award is a significant accolade as it highlights our campaign’s effectiveness beyond its creative merits, from which our clients derive tangible value, a real return on investment,” said Zecha. 

Its sixth year running, the Asian Marketing Effectiveness Awards recognises effective marketing campaigns that deliver ROI (return on investment) and transform businesses. The awards cover 21 categories across marketing disciplines such as advertising, direct marketing, product design, sales promotion, event marketing, interactive marketing and green marketing. From 628 entries around the region, a total of 10 gold, 18 silvers and 20 bronzes were awarded. 

For millions of tourists, the integrated tourism campaign, consisting of print, broadcast, interactive, and online elements is considered their first exposure to Malaysia. 

Conceptualised by TBWA-ISC\Malaysia, the campaign’s worldwide haul of 25 awards over a span of nine years has earned the agency another three-year contact earlier this year from Tourism Malaysia. 

A member of Omnicom Group Inc, TBWA Worldwide’s global clients include ABSOLUT, adidas, Apple, Mars, McDonald’s, Michelin, Nissan, Pernod Ricard, Pioneer, Samsonite, Standard Chartered Bank, Singapore Airlines and Sony PlayStation. 

TBWA has 11,000 employees in 258 offices across 75 countries. In Malaysia, TBWA set up its joint-venture group in 2001 with the ISC Group of agencies — TBWA-ISC, Tequila-Myalo, Wizard Media Dynamics and Creative Juice-Sil. TBWA-ISC\Malaysia’s clientele include Adidas, Anchor Beer, Nivea, Telekom Malaysia and Tourism Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Foreign retirees promoting Malaysia’s second home plan to countrymen*
Thursday October 30, 2008 By WINNIE YEOH TheStar

GEORGE TOWN: When the going gets tough, come live in Malaysia.

This is what some foreigners under the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme here are advocating to their countrymen, especially those living in countries facing the economic meltdown.

Australian Pat Jones, 65, said it was timely for the Malaysian Government to aggressively promote the MM2H programme as many foreign retirees were looking for lower-cost countries where they could live comfortably.

“Living in Penang is relatively cheaper. In fact, it is only about a third of what one would have to spend in Australia,” said Jones.

“We’ve spoken to people and friends back home about MM2H. Most of them are very interested but the Malaysian Government tends to change the rules very often, which is confusing.

“They should standardise procedures, get everything in print and maintain the same rules all the time,” she said.

Pat, who has been living in Penang with her husband Alan for four years, said the country had a lot to offer but the programme was not well-promoted among foreigners.

“They should recruit MM2H residents to help promote and speak to those interested in joining the programme, not send promoters who are unsure of the situation and cannot answer questions,” she said.

Penang Japanese Association secretary-general Hamasaki Yasu*hiro, 67, who has been living in Penang for the past 10 years, said he was more than happy to promote the programme to friends in Japan.

“For the same monthly expenditure, we get to enjoy value for money,” he said.

“There is also a wide range of food to choose from; the people are nice and so is the weather,” he added.











Timely: For Australian Pat Jones, the time is right for the Government to 
promote the Malaysia My Second Home programme as many foreign 
pensioners and expatriates are looking to relocate to countries which
have a lower cost of living.


Tropical Resort Lifestyle Sdn Bhd managing director Ishihara Shotaro said that although fewer Japanese expatriates were moving to Penang as some factories have relocated to Vietnam or China, the island still managed to woo the silver-haired market to retire here.

“Penang has many attractions. The cost of living is cheaper and the weather is warm, which is good for older people.

“The locals are very friendly and recreation like golf is cheap too. There are also many hospitals here with Japanese-speaking staff,” he noted.

Meanwhile, a state delegation led by Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng left for Seoul on Tuesday to promote Penang as a MM2H destination to South Koreans.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008 *
Following the success of Visit Malaysia Year 2007, the Tourism Ministry has decided to extend the campaign to year 2008. Together With this extension are the many Malaysia events that will be carried out for visitors like you to choose and participate in. Join and attend some of the events if you are in the vicinity to make your visit to Malaysia a memorable one.

*MTV Asia Awards 2008 *
MTV Asia Awards 2008 (or 2008 MTV Asia Awards) returns on August 2, 2008. The event was held at the 6,000 seater Arena of Stars in Genting, Malaysia. This was the first time the award show is held in Malaysia. This was the sixth MTV Asia Awards. Nominees were announced on June 14, 2008 via the channel. At the same day the MTV Asia Awards official website was also reopened. Voting commences from June 14 until July 25, 2008. Unlike previous award shows, international categories are not chosen by viewers (except for the Favorite International Artist in Asia award) and included for the first time Best Hook Up, Bring Da House Down, and The Innovation Award. Viewers are able to vote from the official site or by text messaging service. The event was hosted by *Jared Leto* of "30 Seconds To Mars" fame. and *Karen Mok* as co-host.

*Award Categories
Regional Awards*
Favorite Artist Mainland China - Li Yuchun
Favorite Artist Hong Kong - Leo Ku
Favorite Artist Indonesia - Yovie & Nuno
Favorite Artist Korea - Super Junior
Favorite Artist Malaysia - Nicholas Teo
Favorite Artist Philippines - Chicosci
Favorite Artist Singapore - Stefanie Sun
Favorite Artist Thailand - TOR+Saksit

by shamshahrin










by sengkit



















Pussycat Dolls










Leona Lewis 



















Jared Leto & Karen Mok


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*2008 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIAN GRAND PRIX (Kuala Lumpur)* 
21 - 23 Mar 2008










The Sepang International Circuit (SIC) is the venue used for the Formula One Malaysian Grand Prix, A1 Grand Prix as well as the Malaysian Motorcycle Grand Prix. It is also used as a venue for many other major motorsport events.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*Le Tour de Langkawi 2008*



















The Tour de Langkawi (French for "Tour of Langkawi") is an annual cycling race which is held in Malaysia. The name of the event comes from the starting point of the first few editions, in Langkawi, Kedah, although some later editions did not include Langkawi in the race at all. The race is part of the UCI Asia Tour.










by Helmi Khusaini










by BugBitesandCo










by buluhbetung


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*KL International BASE Jump 2008*

BASE jumping is an extreme sport of using a parachute to jump from fixed objects. BASE is (acronym for Building, Antenna, Span, Earth) Jump started in the 1980s after several sky jumpers modified their skydiving gears for increased thrill and excitement. BASE jump has since developed into a proper sport and its worldwide popularity is gaining rapidly.

The nation’s first ever International BASE jump event was held on 3 October 1999 at Menara Kuala Lumpur. Since then, the event is held annually with more than 50 BASE Jumpers from all over the world frequenting the Tower without fail. And the participation is increasing every year.

Skills, courage and determination coupled with knowledge of object geometry, landing area and weather conditions propelled these daredevils to make repeated jumps from the Tower with three-second freefalls, leaving audience and spectators breathless!

by Ariffin



















by afai13


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*2008 Olympic Torch Relay*
KUALA LUMPUR
by Ariffin
Malaysian Angkasawan



















by + Wind.com.my ( 风 • 風 • かぜ )





































Samsung Olympic Torch Relay
by Priority Communications




























Prince of Badminton (World No.1)










Princess of squad (World No.1)


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*Langkawi Ironman Triathlon 2008 *
23 Feb 2008 
See the 300 participants compete against one another as they swim for 3.8km, bike race for 180.3km and marathon running for 43.3km in the duty free beautiful island of Langkawi. This event has been certified as among the toughest in the world. 

Website:www.ironmanlangkawi.com.my
by aSpaRaGus_YaRp


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
* PUTRAJAYA 25th Waterski WorldCup 2008*



















by KyROL



















by wongcs


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*The 6th Club Crew World Championships (CCWC) 2008
(Penang International Dragon Boat Festival)*
Teluk Bahang Dam

Penang’s bid to host the 6th Club Crew World Championships (CCWC) in 2008 was approved at the 10th International Dragon Boat Federation (IDBF) Congress on 5 August 2005 in Berlin, Germany. The stage is set to host the biggest dragon boat racing event ever staged in South-East Asia. 

Following a detailed presentation, Penang received unanimous approval from the IDBF congress to host the event. PIDBF organising committee chairman, The Honourable Mr. Lai Chew Hock said he believed the decision was based primarily on Penang’s proven 26-year track record of successfully organising international dragon boat events and its unique tourism hospitality package.

“Our bid was also firmly supported by Penang Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr. Koh Tsu Koon, the Penang State Executive Council, Tourism Malaysia, the Penang Tourism Action Council, the Penang Water Supply Corporation (PBAPP) and the Penang Municipal Council,” he added.

by kennytan1968


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*Paintball World Cup Series Asia 2008 *
14-16 Nov 2008 
This world class paintball championship is endorsed by key paintball organizations from the US and Europe. 

5 Man World Cup Asia Malaysia, Paintball Asia League Series, Bukit Jalil, Selangor, Malaysia. 

by fluidaura


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008*
*31 August 2008 : Merdeka Month Celebration *
Merdeka 2008 theme - Perpaduan Teras Kejayaan (Unity Is The Core of Success)










This day commemorates Malaysia's 51st year of independance or 'Merdeka' in Malay Language. See the open air concert on the eve of Merdeka day on 30 August. The colourful parade will be held on the morning of the Merdeka Day. The Merdeka day celebration is held in every major city in Malaysia.

by khair**










by ~ GAB ~


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008
Malaysia International Fireworks Competition (MIFC) 2008*
12-29 August 2008

Head for Putrajaya. and see the finest fireworks on display by all the competitors that compete to outdo one another.
From flickr.com




























From www.mifc.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008
Inaugural KFC Putrajaya Regatta 2008*










There is a first time for everything...
One hundred and fifty sailors graced Putrajaya Lake in front of the new Malaysian administrative capital for the very first time. The Malaysian Yachting Association (MYA) have graded the event as part of there Kentucky Fried Chicken - KFC National Ranking Circuit which ensures competitive and quality racing for all classes and participants. School holidays in Hong Kong and Japan sees thirteen competitors sailing under the **** Haven Yacht Club banner and eighteen Singaporean's mainly involved with the Radio Controlled sailboats. Many firsts are being notched up at this inaugural event. It's the first time a combined Radio Controlled fleet have come together in Asia and AsianYachting had the pleasure of taking the President & Event Chairman Tan Sri Samsudin Osman for the first ever full blown keelboat ride on the 650 acre lake.

From asianyachting.com


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Events 2008
BMW 6th Royal Langkawi International Regatta 2008*










*Racing Class*
Although it was not widely reported Ray Roberts on Quantum Racing had narrowly won the event yesterday. Making it three in a row. Neil Pryde's Hi Fi Team Pryde won the final race today and is very pleased how they have sorted the new boat out to finish third overall and is looking forward to their next encounter. Frank Pong's Jelik dipped in form yesterday with two fourth places that after calculations and drop races were included made it impossible to regain top spot and had to settle on second overall. Although these top boats tended to hog the limelight the other six racing class boats all had chances at one time or other and must be commended for putting on such a huge spectacle of close and exciting racing in Langkawi for the world to see.

http://www.langkawiregatta.com/
From asianyachting.com




























Kuah Town


----------



## nazrey

*One Golden Celebration (some events in 2007)*
Malaysia Welcomes The World


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia voted best leisure short-haul destinaton by travel weekly*
2008/11/19 Tham Choy Lin (Bernama)

SHANGHAI, CHINA, WED:

Malaysia garnered another industry accolade when it was voted the best leisure short-haul destination by the Travel Weekly publication. 

The award was received by Tourism Malaysia’s international marketing director for Southeast Asia and Northeast Asia Chong Yoke Har at a dinner ceremony here Tuesday before China’s biggest industry show, the China International Travel Mart, opens here Thursday. 

Malaysia, Thailand and Hong Kong were the three finalists shortlisted for the leisure short-haul market accolade, one of 47 awards presented by the magazine. A total of 600,000 votes were received for the awards. 

Travel Weekly is published monthly in English and Chinese and has an online edition too. 

Tourism Malaysia acting director-general Amirrudin Abu said Malaysia’s efforts to promote tourism had been rewarded with more than a dozen industry awards this year. 
“The latest is also very meaningful because the votes are from industry players,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Chinese tourist arrivals to Malaysia pushing 1m mark*
Published: 2008/11/2

SHANGHAI: Malaysia’s aggressive promotion in China is pushing tourist arrivals from the world’s fastest growing market closer to the one-million target. 

The number of Chinese nationals visiting Malaysia between January and October had already surpassed that for 2007, Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Sulaiman Abdul Rahman Abdul Taib said Wednesday. 

“As of October, we have received over 800,000 visitors. Basically, we are getting an average of 70,000 coming in every month,” he said today. 

Tourism Malaysia figures show that arrivals from China in the first 10 months grew 27.3 per cent to 802,956 with 74,780 visiting in October alone, nearly 25 per cent up from October last year. 

Last year, nearly 790,000 Chinese visited Malaysia on the back of Visit Malaysia Year 2007. 

The deputy minister is here to attend China’s biggest tourist show, the China International Travel Mart (CITM 2008), which begins tomorrow. 

Three Malaysian state governments — Sabah, Sarawak and Selangor — and 18 Malaysian tour operators are taking part in the four-day CITM 2008. 

Sulaiman expects the market to get even more competitive with the global slowdown but he is confident that Malaysia will be able to maintain its momentum in the China market, which is keenly eyed by tour promoters the world over. 

He said emerging markets would remain a key target in the global tourism industry. 

“Our marketing in China is an ongoing thing and in terms of our global promotion, Malaysia has a unique advantage and our tagline 'Malaysia Truly Asia' gives tourists an actual experience of different cultures all in one place,” he said.

Meanwhile, Malaysia garnered another industry accolade when it was voted the best leisure short-haul destination by the Travel Weekly publication. 

The award was received by Tourism Malaysia’s international marketing director for Southeast Asia and Northeast Asia Chong Yoke Har at a dinner ceremony here yesterday. 

Malaysia, Thailand and Hong Kong were the three finalists shortlisted for the leisure short-haul market accolade, one of 47 awards presented by the magazine. A total of 600,000 votes were received for the awards. 

Travel Weekly is published monthly in English and Chinese and has an online edition too. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Tourist arrivals up despite gloomy outlook*
Saturday November 29, 2008 By LAALITHA HUNT TheStar

PETALING JAYA: Tourist arrivals in the third quarter showed an 8% increase despite the gloomy outlook on the sector.

To ensure that the performance is maintained, the Tourism Ministry is stepping up efforts to boost certain segments such as domestic tourism, education as well as eco and medical tourism.

The Malaysia My Second Home programme will also receive a boost. In view of the economic slowdown, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman said the focus would be on budget travellers and tourists from emerging countries.

At the recent World Travel Market in London, she expressed strong hopes that Firefly and AirAsia would play an important role in wooing the budget travellers.

The number of long haul travellers has increased. In the first 10 months of the year, there were 303,569 tourist arrivals from Britain, a 36.1% increase from the same period last year. Each British tourist spent an average of RM3,510 and 9.6 days in Malaysia, according to Azalina.

The concern is the tourist arrivals next year as the effects of the slowdown become more pronounced.

Economists contacted by StarBiz concurred that the widening global slowdown would likely impact the tourism sector next year.

“There will be cutbacks in travel and leisure activities by businesses and consumers in the recession-hit countries,” RAM Holdings Bhd group chief economist Dr Yeah Kim Leng said.

However, he said, the reduction in tourists from countries facing a slowdown such as China and India might not be that severe, particularly for intra-regional travel and those from the middle to budget segment.

Malaysian Institute of Economic Research executive director Professor Datuk Dr Mohamed Ariff Abdul Kareem also noted that global recession would hit local tourism.

“Even the Middle East numbers may be somewhat weaker in 2009, as oil prices are likely to stay below US$60 per barrel,” he said, adding that Malaysia was a favoured destination for Middle Eastern tourists.

However, Yeah considered the reduction in fuel cost as the silver lining in the gathering dark clouds for the airline, hospitality and tourism-related sectors as it would result in lower cost of travel.

*He said tourist arrivals to Malaysia in the third quarter showed a healthy 8% year-on-year rise 5.8 million compared with 3.9% in the previous quarter and 1.2% in the first quarter.*

“Despite a number of advanced countries such as the US, Japan, Europe and Singapore registering economic contraction this year, tourists from these countries to Malaysia increased by 4.3% to 16.3 million in the first nine months,” he told StarBiz.

However, according to industry sources, tourist numbers might have been inflated with the inclusion of transit passengers.

*An official with Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd confirmed that out of 22.6 million travellers to Malaysia from January to October, 1.2% - or 241,000 - were transit passengers.*

“Some of them (transit passengers) were included in the total number of tourist arrivals as they decided to visit the country,” the official said.

Meanwhile, a check with the Malaysian Association of Hotels showed average occupancy rates in the first quarter had increased by 1.5% compared with the previous corresponding period.

However, in the second quarter, the rates dropped 0.7% from a year ago.

On efforts to boost the industry, Ariff said the Government had overlooked the tourism sector in the RM7bil stimulus package announced recently.

“There is a need for the Government to focus on domestic tourism to take up the slack in foreign tourists. With reduced purchasing power, domestic tourism may also take a beating. The stimulus package must therefore pay serious attention to this sector,” he said.

However, Yeah said, although there were no specific instruments targeted at uplifting the tourism sector in the recent stimulus package, the higher government spending and measures to raise disposable income would help prop up consumer spending, thereby lending some support to the medical and domestic tourism industry.


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Cameron Highlands, Pahang*
by michap



















by Zairi























































Bharat Tea Plantation (Other Tea Plantation Cafe)


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*
by Arbojeng


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*The Pinnacles, Sarawak*
Location: Gunung Mulu National Park, Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo
y gokibury



















by Duplisea










by Raja Teh


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Langkawi Island, Kedah*
by Zairi










by mrandmrs.kirkeby



















by Voice of Fox










The Westin Resort & Spa, Langkawi
by Khor J G





































by Voice of Fox










by BeanTse


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Redang Island, Terengganu*
by xibei





































by «〜✽^ Li Chin ^✽〜»


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Pangkor Laut Island, Perak*
by kEEch


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Endau Rompin National Park (Johor)*
Touch it with your heart!
by chanz68










by andyfoo(31)



















by nottyboy a.k.a 小頑童




























by shidababe



















From Tourism Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Perlis* (The smallest state in Malaysia)
by The JASS
Perlis Landscape from Wang Kelian, Perlis, Malaysia 



















Bukit Chabang
Timah Tasuh Dam










Observation Deck
Timah Tasuh Dam










Lake Timah Tasuh










Cuping










Sugarcane Estate, Cuping


----------



## nazrey

*Peaceful* Ambiance
Natural *Wonders Attractions*










*Sandakan*










Sandakan is the second-largest city in Sabah, East Malaysia, on the north-eastern coast of Borneo. It is located on the east coast of the island and it is the administrative centre of Sandakan Division and was the former capital of British North Borneo. Sandakan is known as the gateway for ecotourism destinations in Sabah, such as the Sepilok Orang Utan Sanctuary, Turtle Islands Park, Kinabatangan River and Gomantong Caves.


----------



## nazrey

*Bukit Tinggi Resort*
Colmar Topicale in Malaysia, Pahang










*Bukit Tinggi Resort*
Hill resorts provide pleasant breaks for the weary travelers to the Far East. After all the exciting adventures in the hot and humid climate, what's more refreshing than a quiet stay in some of the hill resorts, where one could sit in an open verandah sipping freshly brewed tea or indulging in cream-soaked fresh strawberries. 

*Colmar Tropicale At The Bukit Tinggi Resort*
The Colmar Tropicale is a French-themed resort seated majestically on 80 acres of lush forestland, hovering 2,000 feet above sea level. Below, the luscious spread of the Pahang mountain range, can be savoured in all its glory.

The 260 units of hotel rooms and bedroom suites at the Colmar Tropicale are furnished in old style decor with wood and pastel finishes. Eight Food and Beverage outlets cater successfully to even the most picky of appetites.
Meeting and conference rooms are also available and equipped with the latest audio-visual facilities. 

*Bukit Tinggi Horse Trails *
Bukit Tinggi Resort offers truly exciting and adventurous trail rides, the only ones that traverse the highlands of Malaysia's Main Range. Our experienced instructors will help you choose a suitable horse and your adventure begins! Over undulating terrain, through forests, across open country and to vantage points with fantastic view of the countryside.

*How To Get There *
Bentong , a town in Pahang, is the nearest town to Bukit Tinggi.
By Road : About 45 minutes drive from Kuala Lumpur via the Karak Highway will lead you to Bukit Tinggi.

by MyD70










by Xiao Niao @ SK










by Michael C










by tawfiqueam


----------



## nazrey

*Bakun Town Resort*
Sarawak
Bakun Town Resort with Dam view at the back.
by deehong


----------



## nazrey

*Sipadan Island, Sabah*










LAST JEWEL IN A CROWN bordering the West Pacific Rim
Lying a 45-minutes speedboat trip off the northeast coast of the island of Borneo in the state of Sabah, East Malaysia, Sipadan Island has always been a well-kept secret.

*Sipadan voted "World's Top Dive Destination"
- Rodale's Scuba Diving Magazine Feb 2001 Top 100 Survey*

by yossygolucky
Swirling Barracuda










Swirling Jacks


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highland, Pahang
by DeTreeHuntRed










by =loreyna=


----------



## nazrey

Genting highlands
by lee6665
Awana Genting Highlands


----------



## nazrey

>


KUALA LUMPUR from Genting Highlands
by hagbard73


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highlands from KUALA LUMPUR 
by Wei Teck


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Hill*
by mattviews










by quangas










by davidlionardy










Penang Hill funicular @ Bukit Bendera
by a welsh harlequin










by LeeKamera.com










by Pricey










by mattviews










by Matt Kurio


----------



## nazrey

*Top international tourism destinations 2007*
Rank Country International tourist arrivals
1 France	81.9 million
2 Spain	59.2 million
3 United States	56 million
*4 China	54.7 million*
5 Italy	43.7 million
6 United Kingdom	30.7 million
7 Germany	24.4 million
8 Ukraine	23.1 million
9 Turkey	22.2 million
10 Mexico	21.4 million
*11 Malaysia	21 million*
12 Austria	20.8 million
13 Russia	20.2 million (2006)
14 Canada	17.9 million
*15 Hong Kong	17.2 million*
16 Greece	16 million (2006)
17 Poland	15 million
*18 Thailand	14.5 million*
*19 Macau	12.9 million*
20 Portugal	12.3 million
*21 Saudi Arabia	11.5 million*
22 Netherlands	11 million
23 Egypt	10.6 million
24 Croatia	9.3 million
25 South Africa	9.1 million
26 Hungary	9.6 million
27 Switzerland	8.4 million
*28 Japan	8.3 million*
*29 Singapore	8 million*
30 Ireland	8.0 million (2006)
31 Morocco	7.4 million
*32 United Arab Emirates	7.1 million (2005)*
33 Belgium	7 million
34 Tunisia	6.8 million
35 Czech Republic	6.7 million
*36 South Korea	6.4 million*
*37 Indonesia	5.5 million*
38 Sweden	5.2 million
39 Bulgaria	5.2 million
40 Australia	5.1 million (2006)
41 Brazil	5 million
*42 India	5 million*
43 Denmark	4.7 million (2006)
44 Argentina	4.6 million
*45 Bahrain	4.5 million (2006)*
*46 Vietnam	4.2 million*
47 Dominican Republic	4.0 million
48 Norway	3.9 million (2006)
*49 Taiwan	3.7 million*
50 Puerto Rico	3.7 million

*NOTE : ASIA*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_Rankings


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia at the top tourist arrivals in SEA



















Source : 
- http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/eng/pdf/indicators/ITA_top25.pdf
- http://www.unescap.org/stat/data/syb2007/23-Tourism-syb2007.pdf


----------



## nazrey

Some world stats from UNWTO latest release (June 2008)









The full survey:
http://www.tourismroi.com/Content_Attachments/27670/File_633513750035785076.pdf


----------



## nazrey

> *Govt Helping Small-time Traders And Hoteliers By Promoting Malaysian Destinations*
> September 29, 2008 18:52 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, 29 Sept (Bernama) -- Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said says the government is helping small-time traders and hoteliers by promoting local tour destinations and tourism products.
> 
> Azalina said since these traders and hoteliers lacked funds to advertise their products, the ministry was doing its part to reach directly to consumers by marketing Malaysian tourism destinations and products.
> 
> "Small traders and hoteliers don't have any funding for promotion, they don't have any budget for advertising, they don't have contacts with the media, and they don't know anybody.
> 
> "If the government is not doing any promotion for them, nobody knows them so it is important that we come out with the packages. We have direct hotline to reach to the consumers to help these small traders," she told reporters after launching of *Zoom! Malaysia* Advertising Campaign (LRT & Bus) Monday.
> 
> Tourism Malaysia's advertising campaign, which will start from October 2008 until March next year, uses public transport such as airport limousines, Rapid KL buses and Transnasional buses, LRT (Ampang Line and Kelana Jaya Line) and KL Monorail as advertising platforms.


From Tourism Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Zoom! Malaysia*
Zoom Malaysia Island & Beaches






Zoom Malaysia Island & Beaches






Zoom Malaysia Eco & Adventure






Zoom Malaysia In Bahasa


----------



## nazrey

Tourism Malaysia Ads Compilation


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia, the essence of Asia
oo Malaysia, the true Asian paradise
Magical Malaysia 
the enchanting getaway

They say that beautiful feelings
come by every once in awhile
and when they do
make sure they last
remain in your mind, and your heart

The waters and white sandy beaches
due and cool mountain air
Nature's gift
is ours to be shared
a paradise beyond compare 

Mystical, magical
like a graceful dancer
exciting, inviting
the heartbeat of Asia
every smile in every place
sweet memories everyday

Malaysia, Malaysia
the essence of Asia
Malaysia, Malaysia
to know her to love her
for in Malaysia
sights and sounds
i just wanna smile away

A nation of warm loving people
rejoice in a safe sunny place
We welcome you to share our love
selamat datang to you my friends


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> ADVENTURES
> From Tourism Malaysia


ADVENTURES



nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> ISLAND LIFE
> From Tourism Malaysia


ISLAND LIFE



nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> CITY EXCITEMENT
> From Tourism Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPERIENCE MALAYSIA
> New :
> KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion KL
> KUALA LUMPUR | Mid Valley City
> PENANG | Queensbay


CITY EXCITEMENT



nazrey said:


> *THE TIME IS NOW, THE PLACE IS MALAYSIA*
> CULTURE & HERITAGE
> From Tourism Malaysia


CULTURE & HERITAGE


Wau
Kite flying is a popular traditional pastime in Terengganu, especially during harvest time. Apart from the performance and appearance, the sound it makes when flying is considered important as well. 

There are various types of kites such as wau kuching (cat kite), wau merak (peacock kite), and wau bulan (moon kite). Each kite also comes with a different design and size. The mark of a good kite is one that rises quickly and remains flying, no matter what the whims of the wind may be.

The colourful kites are played in the open paddy fields and along the sandy beaches. These places are suitable for flying kites because there are no trees or tall structures around. In fact, the wind blows strongly in these places. Normally, the wau is played after the paddy harvesting seasons or when the fishermen cannot go to fishing due the conditions of the sea. The best time to play the wau is in August and September.


----------



## nazrey

*2008 in Malaysia*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2007 in Malaysia

*Events*
*January*
1 January – Visit Terengganu 2008 officially begins
1 January – Kuala Terengganu achieved its city status.
18 January – The second generation of Proton Saga is launched.




























29 January – Official launching of the Sabah Development Corridor (SDC).
29 January-3 February – Kuala Lumpur World 5's Futsal Tournament
31 January – The AEON Bukit Tinggi Shopping Centre with the largest Jusco department store in Southeast Asia is officially opened in Bandar Bukit Tinggi in Klang.
31 January – The Pavilion Kuala Lumpur shopping complex is officially opened.










*February*
9 February – Le Tour de Langkawi 2008
11 February – Official launching of the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE)
28 February – The opening of the Bernama TV news station on the Astro satellite television service, via Channel 502.

*April*
11 April – The Iskandar Development Region was officially renamed as Iskandar Malaysia.
14 April – KLIA ekspres's 6th anniversary 

































*May*
10 May – The second generation of the Perodua Kembara, Perodua Nautica is launched.





































*June*
6 June – Malaysia's no.1 squash player, Nicol David was conferred Darjah Bakti (DB) from the Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin.

*July*
4 - 8 July – The sixth D8 (Developing 8 Countries) Summit 2008 is held in Kuala Lumpur.
7 July – Two historic towns in Malaysia, George Town and Melaka has been added to UNESCO's coveted World Heritage List.










12 July – The world's number one squash player, Nicol David was conferred the Darjah Setia Pangkuan Negeri (DSPN) which carries the title "Datuk" by the Penang state governor (Yang di-Pertua Negeri) Tun Abdul Rahman Abbas.










15 July – Sultan of Kedah, Tuanku Abdul Halim Muadzam Shah celebrates his Golden Jubilee after successfully reign the state of Kedah for every 50 years.
19 July – The first Malaysian angkasawan (cosmonaut), Sheikh Muszaphar Shukor was conferred the Darjah Setia Negeri Sembilan (DSNS) which carries the title "Datuk" from the Yang di-Pertuan Besar of Negeri Sembilan, Tuanku Jaafar.










20 July – Malaysia Agro Exposition Park Serdang (MAEPS) the largest agro exposition park in Malaysia and Asia is open to public.
29 July – Chelsea FC Asia Tour 2008 
Chelsea FC vs Malaysia, Malaysia lost 0-2

*August*
8-24 August – Malaysia competed at the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing, China. On August 17, Malaysian badminton player, Lee Chong Wei, won a silver medal at these Games. This is the first time since the 1996 Summer Olympics, that Malaysia managed to obtain any medals for the Olympic Games.
27 August – Malaysian national badminton coach Misbun Sidek was conferred the Darjah Mulia Seri Melaka (DMSM) award, which carries the title Datuk from the Malacca state governor (Yang di-Pertua Negeri) Tun Mohd Khalil Yaakob.










28 August – Malaysian badminton player, Lee Chong Wei was conferred the Darjah Setia Pangkuan Negeri (DSPN) award, which carries the title Datuk from the Penang state governor (Yang di-Pertua Negeri) Tun Abdul Rahman Abbas.










29 August – Budget 2009. Themed as 'Caring Budget', it has three specific strategies to ensure Malaysians' well being of Malaysians, developing quality human capital and strengthening the nation's resilience
*31 August (NATIONAL DAY) - The closing ceremony of the Visit Malaysia *

*October*
11 October – Bollywood no.1 superstars, Shah Rukh Khan was conferred the Darjah Mulia Seri Melaka (DMSM) award, which carries the title Datuk from the Malacca state governor (Yang di-Pertua Negeri) Tun Mohd Khalil Yaakob.










Note: Shah Rukh Khan had helped promote Malacca to an international audience through his films ‘One 2 Ka 4’ and ‘Don’. A film which was shot at a Malaccan resort. He also added that it would have costed them (the Malacca state) millions of dollars to promote their state through ads, but SRK brought Malacca to the attention of the world through his movies.

*November*
7-9 November – The FEI World Endurance Championship 2008 is held in Terengganu.
8 November – The Eye on Malaysia ferris wheel opens in Malacca.
8 November – Construction of the Penang Second Bridge by China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) has started.

*December*










1 December – The new Custom, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex building (Southern Integrated Gateway) is officialy known as Sultan Iskandar Complex.
3-7 December – Monsoon Cup 2008
11-21 December – 14th ASEAN University Games
16 December – The Sultan Iskandar Complex is opened for light vehicles.

*Selamat Tahun Baru 2009
Happy New Year!*
by nagacyber


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia a role model in campaign*
Sunday January 11, 2009

HANOI: Malaysia’s tourism advertising and promotions are being emulated by other Asean countries, said Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said.

She said that they considered Malaysia a frontrunner in forging ties with West Asian countries, India and China in the last few years.

“They have always looked up to us because of our ability in tapping new markets. We are one step ahead of them,” she told a press conference held by Tourism Malaysia in conjunction with the Vietnam Exhibition Fair here yesterday.

Asked if the new interest shown by the Asean countries would affect tourist arrivals from the new market in Malaysia, she said: “Sharing of tourists is the way forward. After travelling for 14 hours to Malaysia, Singapore or Indonesia, I do not think they will head home without visiting the neighbouring countries.”

Azalina said Asean countries could collaborate by choosing neighbouring countries as the second, third or fourth destinations in the tour packages.

The collaboration was discussed at the 12th Asean Tourism Ministers Meeting here, she said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Experience Malaysia
Click Advertising Campaign*

Malaysia Truly Asia






Everything I've wanted,all that I've asked of you
Everything I've dreamed of,it's all coming true
So stay with me (with me), as we walk hand in hand
Malaysia, Truly Asia,The mountains and the sea
Malaysia, Truly Asia,It's calling out, to you and me.
Malaysia, Truly Asia.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Records 5.1 Per Cent Increase In Tourist Arrivals*
January 11, 2009 16:09 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 11 (Bernama) -- Malaysia registered an increase of 5.1 per cent in tourist arrivals with 22,052,488 recorded last year compared with 20,972,822 in 2007, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman Said said today.

She said tourist arrivals last month alone registered a 9.2 per cent increase, with 2,058,684 recorded compared with 1,866,022 in December 2007.

In a statement issued here today, she also disclosed that the long-haul markets showed an increase in tourist arrivals from Canada growing by 65.6 per cent, Netherlands (63.3%), Russia (56%), France (44%), Norway (43.9%) and Germany (41.9%).

As for the short-and medium-haul markets, countries that registered significant growth included Iran (132 %), Cambodia (52.9 %), Indonesia (34.6%) and India (30.4 %).

Azalina said Singapore maintained its position as the largest tourist- generating market last year with 11,003,492 Singaporeans visiting Malaysia.

This was followed by Indonesia (2,428,605), Thailand (1,493,789) and Brunei Darussalam (1,172,154).

"Despite the current global economic challenges, the Malaysian tourism industry has managed to register stellar growth due to the intensification of the ministry's promotional efforts," Azalina said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Tourist arrivals up 5.1% to 22.05m last year*
Updated: Friday January 16, 2009 MYT 3:03:57 PM

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia registered 22.05 million tourists last year, surpassing the 21.5 million target set by the government under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, according to the Malaysian Tourism Promotion Board.

It said on Friday the 22.05 million tourists was an overall increase of 5.1% compared to 2007. Of the 22.05 million, Singaporeans accounted for 11 million.

The month of December registered the highest number of tourists with arrivals of 2.06 million tourists, an increase of 9.2% from 2007.

The board said the top 10 tourist generating markets for December 2008 were Singapore (1.03 million), followed by Indonesia (251,118), Brunei (166,043), Thailand (122,776), China (including Hong Kong & Macau) (71,566), India (49,175), Australia (45,724), the Philippines (39,684), Japan (37,776) and Britain (36,131).

Singapore registered the largest number of tourists in 2008, contributing 49.9% of the total arrivals. This was followed by Indonesia (11.0%), Thailand (6.8%), Brunei (4.9%), China (including Hong Kong & Macau) (4.3%), India (2.5%), Japan (2.0%), Australia (1.9%), the Philippines (1.8%) and the United Kingdom (1.7%).

In terms of region, Europe recorded the highest growth of 21.8% in 2008 compared to 2007. The other regions that showed significant increase were Northern America (18.6%), Eastern Asia (15.9%), Southern Asia (15.7%) and Oceania (10.4%).

Tourism Malaysia acting director general Amirrudin Abu said: “We have achieved an all-time high figure of 22,052,488 tourist arrivals. This is certainly an accomplishment considering the fact that 2008 had been a very trying time for us and a very challenging one as well”.


----------



## ethan

Wow!!! Keep up the good work Nazrey...
You make me feel to Cuti-cuti Malaysia!!!


----------



## samuel89

wew,,,booming tourist arrival


----------



## ethan

Hope a better tourist arrival this year although a gloom world economy ahead


----------



## samuel89

yap..i think many of visitors coming from S'pore, so the neighbour country is short distance


----------



## ethan

samuel89 said:


> yap..i think many of visitors coming from S'pore, so the neighbour country is short distance


Yes, that's why we also targeting other market like SEA, Middle East, Australia, China and Europe.


----------



## samuel89

one of most interisting from Malaysian tourism is the promotion! i like your tourism video! I hope one a day Indonesia can imitate it because we have same coulture, but my country still have many of problems, in 2010 Indonesia can compete Malaysian tourism because we are still getting transision era now! and the revolution will finish after election soon.


----------



## nazrey

*Asian Tourism Set For Rocky Ride In 2009*
January 22, 2009 10:56 AM
By James Pomfret

HONG KONG (Reuters) - Across Asia -- hotels, airlines and tourism operators are bracing for another tough year as the financial crisis keeps long haul visitors at home, and regional travellers tighten purse-strings with shorter, budget trips.

"There'll definitely be a drop in business, fewer tourists is a reality," said Laurence Lai, the owner of two photo galleries at Hong Kong tourist hotspots, including the Star Ferry pier, selling iconic images of the former British colony.

"I expect a 30 percent fall at least. I'm having to shift my strategies to confront this financial tsunami, but you just have to stand firm and face the winds," added Lai, who relies on tourists for half of his sales.

Asia's blend of diverse cultures, geography, bargains and exoticism, with travel gems ranging from snowy Himalayan kingdoms to neon-lit capitals, crumbling Khmer ruins and powdery beaches -- have made it one of the world's fastest growing tourism regions in recent years, along with the Middle East.

But since the downturn intensified last year, travel markets spanning Hong Kong, Thailand and India have suffered sharp contractions, at times worsened by political turmoil, with many projecting negative growth in 2009.

Hong Kong, now one of Asia's top tourist hubs with 29.5 million visitors last year, is predicting visitor arrivals to dip 1.6 percent in 2009, though a steeper drop of 9.2 percent is forecast for non-Chinese visitors.

*Singapore's tourist arrivals, meanwhile, fell 2 percent last year with more gloom expected, while Thailand and Malaysia both expect 9 percent drops in visitors this year.*

*TIGHTER BUDGETS BITE*

The U.N.'s World Tourism Organisation (UNWTO) has described the Asia-Pacific region's performance in 2008 as having "deteriorated most rapidly," compared with the Americas, the Middle East, Europe and Africa, with tourism demand expected to be impacted further in the short to medium term.

The International Air Transport Association (IATA) has warned global airlines face their worst business crisis in 50 years with carriers facing possible collapse, revenues tumbling and hundreds of thousands of jobs at risk.

IATA'S director-general said in December some 300,000-400,000 jobs were at risk among some 32 million or so people now employed around the world in air transport, travel and tourism sectors.

Despite the extremely fragile situation, the Pacific Asia Travel Association (PATA) expects Asia, which lured around 280 million international arrivals in 2008, to bounce back and enjoy 4-5 percent average growth over the next three years.

"We are extremely cautious in our optimism, but we still believe it'll be above the line over the next couple of years," said John Koldowski, director of the Strategic Intelligence Centre for PATA.

But Koldowski said more budget-conscious travellers cutting back on lengths of stay and spending, could spell worse-than-expected pain for tourism-reliant businesses such as retailers, catering and hotels.

Hotel occupancy rates in the Asia Pacific region fell to 66.7 percent last November, versus 76.4 percent for the same period a year before, according to STR Global.

"While we're saying the (arrivals) numbers may still show some growth, we're very conscious of the fact that people are changing their habits and you can't expect the same amount of revenue out there," he added.

The UNWTO says it expects the decline in trip duration and spending to be "more pronounced" than the fall in arrivals.

James Standen, an American tourist is an example of this.

Snapping shots of Hong Kong's cityscape with his wife on Victoria Peak, he said the tanking U.S. economy hadn't put them off their 10-day trip to Asia, but they delayed coming till after the New Year to save on airfares.

"The economy hasn't really bitten us ... but it cost about half as much by coming later."

*POLITICAL RISK*

Political instability and shifting government policies have also exacerbated the strain on the tourism sector in countries such as Sri Lanka, India, Thailand and Macau.

The weeklong siege of Bangkok's airports tarnished Thailand's reputation as a tourist haven, and caused around a million foreign visitors to cancel or go elsewhere.

Thailand's Central Bank recently forecast tourist arrivals could fall 9 percent this year to 12.8 million, the worst year since 2005 after the tsunami disaster.

In India, 179 people, including scores of tourists, were killed in November's Mumbai attacks, when gunmen targeted luxury hotels and other popular tourist spots in India's financial capital. The gloom has since spread to places such as Goa, one of the country's top tourist draws where visitor arrivals fell 25 percent during the peak season, according to officials.

"We did see a slowdown in foreign tourist arrivals because of the economic slowdown and later, because of the Mumbai attacks," Ralph DeSousa, who heads the travel and tourism association of Goa, told Reuters by phone.

"When you go on a holiday, you want to be relaxed, and all these factors don't allow you to be that," he added.

In the gambling mecca of Macau, whose remarkable casino boom has helped triple its annual arrivals over six years to just over 30 million last year, sudden visa curbs on Chinese visitors by Beijing's communist leaders last year have dampened growth.

"In 2009, if we can have the same number of 2008, or a little decrease or a little increase. I think we have achieved good results," said Joao Manuel Costa Antunes, the director of Macau's Tourist Office told reporters.

Additional reporting by Shilpa Jamkhandikar in Mumbai and Fion Li in Macau; Editing by Megan Goldin


----------



## Republica

The devaluation of the pound has made every pound I spend now in Malaysia the same as about 66p i spent when I lived in KL. Its a lot more expensive and tourism from the UK to just about everywhere may be effected. However, Malaysia may be an attractive option for people from the UK looking for alternatives to the Eurozone.


----------



## nazrey

*Carlton Fooball Team To Promote Tourism For Malaysia*
January 26, 2009 11:29 AM
By Neville D'Cruz

MELBOURNE, Jan 26 (Bernama) -- The Carlton football team flew into Penang yesterday to begin a five-day visit arranged by Tourism Malaysia office here.

Tourism Malaysia is a major sponsor of the club in the Australian Football League this season which begins next month.

The Carlton website said the visit would provide the team with first hand experience of Malaysia.

"This is a great opportunity and we are looking forward to our visit and the chance to see some of the attractions that are helping to make Malaysia an increasingly popular tourist attraction for Australians," coach Brett Ratten is quoted as saying.

"Importantly we will be ambassadors for our club in Malaysia and look forward to improving their knowledge of the game," Ratten said.

While it is a promotional visit, the players will have daily training sessions in Penang to ensure the players continue their pre-season conditioning.

"As well as training and the promotional programme with Tourism Malaysia, this trip is also about assisting the development of our leadership team," Ratten said.

Carlton chief executive Greg Swann said the visit to Malaysia was an important part of the new sponsorship with Malaysia.

"I have no doubt the players will become ambassadors for Malaysia following the visit to Penang and this will further enhance our relationship with Tourism Malaysia," Swann is quoted by the website as saying.

"We also believe this will provide Tourism Malaysia with an even greater understanding of the tremendous exposure and impact within the community such an association with Carlton will provide."

The club is to forward the players' diary and photos on carltonfc.com.au when they return from Malaysia.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

Republica said:


> The devaluation of the pound has made every pound I spend now in Malaysia the same as about 66p i spent when I lived in KL. Its a lot more expensive and tourism from the UK to just about everywhere may be effected. However, Malaysia may be an attractive option for people from the UK looking for alternatives to the Eurozone.





nazrey said:


> *Tourist arrivals up 5.1% to 22.05m last year*
> Updated: Friday January 16, 2009 MYT 3:03:57 PM
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia registered 22.05 million tourists last year, surpassing the 21.5 million target set by the government under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, according to the Malaysian Tourism Promotion Board.
> 
> It said on Friday the 22.05 million tourists was an overall increase of 5.1% compared to 2007. Of the 22.05 million, Singaporeans accounted for 11 million.
> 
> The month of December registered the highest number of tourists with arrivals of 2.06 million tourists, an increase of 9.2% from 2007.
> 
> *The board said the top 10 tourist generating markets for December 2008 were Singapore (1.03 million), followed by Indonesia (251,118), Brunei (166,043), Thailand (122,776), China (including Hong Kong & Macau) (71,566), India (49,175), Australia (45,724), the Philippines (39,684), Japan (37,776) and Britain (36,131).*
> 
> *Singapore registered the largest number of tourists in 2008, contributing 49.9% of the total arrivals. This was followed by Indonesia (11.0%), Thailand (6.8%), Brunei (4.9%), China (including Hong Kong & Macau) (4.3%), India (2.5%), Japan (2.0%), Australia (1.9%), the Philippines (1.8%) and the United Kingdom (1.7%).*
> 
> In terms of region, Europe recorded the highest growth of 21.8% in 2008 compared to 2007. The other regions that showed significant increase were Northern America (18.6%), Eastern Asia (15.9%), Southern Asia (15.7%) and Oceania (10.4%).
> 
> Tourism Malaysia acting director general Amirrudin Abu said: “We have achieved an all-time high figure of 22,052,488 tourist arrivals. This is certainly an accomplishment considering the fact that 2008 had been a very trying time for us and a very challenging one as well”.


No Natherland tourist yet lah !!!


----------



## nazrey

*YTL set to expand further*
Saturday January 24, 2009
By ANGIE NG










The sea villas at Pangkor Laut Resort hover over an inviting shore

DESPITE the gloomy global climate, YTL Hotels & Properties Sdn Bhd plans to expand its current portfolio of 13 hotels and is on the lookout for acquisitions in potential growth markets.

It also helps that its parent company, YTL Corp Bhd is sitting on a huge pile of cash reserves of over RM10bil, which will make it easier for the company to shop around for quality assets. According to YTL Hotels president Datuk Mark Yeoh, the next stage of growth is the global arena.

“There is value proposition from new asset acquisitions now following a depreciation in their values as a result of the fallout of the global financial crisis.

“A window of opportunity is available to us over the next three years as the global recession is expected to last for two to three years. Our strategy for growth will be through acquisitions. There is now a lot of restructuring going on around the globe and it is time to go bargain hunting for good assets,” Yeoh, who is also YTL Corp executive director, tells the StarBizWeek.

Given the company’s familiarity with Singapore and Australia, Yeoh says the company is scouring for good buys in these markets.

“Besides their proximity, these markets are very transparent and it is very easy to do business there,” he points out.

*Presently, YTL Hotels has 11 assets in Malaysia and one each in Bali and Phuket with a total of 2,495 rooms.*

He says all the hotel property, whether moderately-priced hotel rooms to luxury trains, have the hallmark of the YTL Hotel identity. In addition, the 31-room Spa Village Resort Tembok, Bali has just been voted the Best New Spa Destination in Hong Kong.

Yeoh says locally, there is good growth potential for the hotel industry as the room rates are still much lower compared with those in other countries.

Citing the five-star Pangkor Laut Resort, which is fetching about RM900 a room a night, Yeoh says a similar property in the Caribbeans would command around US$900 a night. An additional five hotels are under construction for completion in the next three years, two of which are in Sabah and another one in Kuala Lumpur, Dubai and France.

YTL Hotels’ latest hotel in Europe, located in St Tropez in south France, is scheduled for opening next year. The property was bought in 2007 and is being refurbished into a boutique hotel.

“It will be the most interesting and exciting project by YTL Hotels when it opens and further build value to our hotel brandname,” he adds.

In the current quarter, the Eastern & Oriental Express Luxury Train service will also add Laos in north Cambodia to its current routes of Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Penang and Bangkok.

About 60% of the customers for its luxury resort hotels are foreigners, he says, adding that there are plans to improve the critical mass of its high-end customers, especially Britons, who comprised 20% of the total foreign market.

The company is also doubling its efforts to promote growth in arrivals from the East Asia market, including India and China.

Formed in 1988 as the hotel subsidiary of YTL Corp Bhd, YTL Hotels has expanded from just one property, the Pangkor Laut Resort to 13 assets currently, including popular escapades such as Pangkor Laut Resort, Tanjong Jara Resort, The Eastern & Oriental Express Luxury Train and The Estates at Pangkor Laut.


----------



## nazrey

*German visits Penang again and again*
By IAN MCINTYRE










Pearl of the Orient fan: Tun Abdul Rahman presenting a plaque 
to Budke. With him is his consort Toh Puan Majimor Shariff.

GEORGE TOWN: To octogenarian German Wilma Budke, Penang is her very own “Fantasy Island” and it is like paying “homage” whenever she flies to the island for her annual vacation.

*The 81-year-old widow has created a record of sorts by holidaying in Penang every year since 1978 - she is now the longest returnee foreign hotel guest in Penang’s hospitality industry.

Budke, from the industrial city of Osnabruck, is also the longest foreign guest returnee at two Shangri-La Resort properties here. To date, she has chalked up 4,159 room nights at the two resorts.*

For her loyalty, the Yang di-Pertua Negri Tun Abdul Rahman Abbas and his consort Toh Puan Hajah Majimor Shariff granted her an audience at their official residence Seri Mutiara here yesterday.

The occasion was more meaningful as it was her 81st birthday and Abdul Rahman presented her with a plaque as a gesture of appreciation on behalf of the two hotels, Golden Sands Resort and Rasa Sayang Resort and Spa.

On what lured her to keep coming back for 31 consecutive years, Budke said: “Friendly Penangites, food and fine weather”.

Budke used to come with her husband Friedrich Budke. They came to know about Penang through a travel brochure.

After her husband passed away in 1997, she continued to visit. The couple did not have any children.


----------



## nazrey

*How much is Malaysia ‘Truly Asia’?*
QUESTION TIME
By P. GUNASEGARAM

Small things at times highlight disturbing, distressing shifts that have moved values, attitudes and actions over the years by incremental, almost imperceptible, changes.

I LIKE the slogan “Malaysia Truly Asia”, which has been used by the Tourism Ministry in numerous advertisements internationally to promote the potpourri of culture, language, religion and food of its varied people.

The idea is that Malaysia is a microcosm of Asia where the major cultures and races of the most populous continent are represented and practised freely, with its inhabitants coming from all corners of the Asian continent into one happy country.

But how happy is “happy” these days? And how much tolerance do we have these days for the different racial and religious attributes of our diverse people who collectively make up what some people proudly call the Malaysian race? Indeed, is there such a thing as a Malaysian race in the first place?

How much is Malaysia “Truly Asia”? I am afraid my own answer is not terribly positive although it holds out hope for the future. For me, the inescapable conclusion is that things have deteriorated – and by a lot, and they are crying to be turned around.

Let me highlight that small event that is a sign of what we have become, which ironically took place at the Tourism Ministry’s Malaysian Tourism Centre or Matic, a historical building on Jalan Ampang with a number of delightful facilities.

It was here that inauguration of four of Malaysia’s kings were conducted. TV Malaysia was launched here in 1963.

Currently it has a number of halls, meeting rooms, theatre and amphitheatre, a restaurant and shops.

On Jan 17, at a theatre here, Dewan Tunku Abdul Rahman, an Indian classical dance performance – of the Bharatha Natyam – was scheduled in the evening. Just outside this hall is an amphitheatre where a Sara*wakian cultural performance was also scheduled.

For the Indian dance performance, among the decorations in the foyer of the hall, separated by a glass door from the amphitheatre, was a statuette of the Hindu deity Lord Ganesha, commonly known as the elephant god. Ganesha is revered for his ability to remove obstacles and the statuette is symbolic of his presence at the function.

The eagle eye of an employee at Matic spotted Ganesha and the employee told the organisers that a dignitary was opening the Sarawak cultural performance later.

His boss, he continued, did not want the dignitary to see Ganesha and he wanted the statuette removed!

What kind of an unreasonable demand was that? The hall had been booked months in advance and in fact a reception during intermission had been scheduled to take place in the amphitheatre area. It is traditional for Indian classical dances to have such an image of Ganesha present.

Despite protests by the organisers, the Matic employee instructed the decorators to remove the statuette ahead of the dignitary’s arrival.

Since when have we become so intolerant that an official of no less than the Tourism Ministry which proudly promulgates the “Malaysia Truly Asia” slogan all over the world has to remove a Hindu deity from the view of a (presumably) Muslim dignitary?

How have we got into a situation that there seems to be so little respect, tolerance and acceptance for the beliefs, practices and rights of other religions in Malaysia when there was so much goodwill before?

What has got into us that we stress the differences and let that drive wedges between us Malaysians rather than enjoy and celebrate the diversity among us which brings so much richness into our lives as we experience other cultures intimately and daily?

Three days later, I was watching US president Barack Obama’s inauguration speech live on TV, where he mentioned that he – a black - became president although 60 years earlier his father may not have been served in a restaurant.

So much has happened in moving forward race relations in the US but here in Malaysia, it has worsened from the time of Independence in 1957.

The unity of purpose which brought all the races together in one front to press for Independence from British colonial rule rapidly deteriorated over the years, as racial and religious differences were whipped up by politicians to keep themselves in power.

Racial and religious tolerance declined over the decades as policies and politics emphasised the divides. Post the May 13, 1969, racial riots, new policies to redress racial inequalities, which were poorly implemented, exacerbated the situation and gave rise to patronage politics.

Now not a day goes by without Barisan Nasional members quarrelling over racial issues.

And one official in Matic deemed it necessary that the statuette of Ganesha at a private performance of Indian classical dance should be removed lest a dignitary catch a fleeting glimpse of it through glass doors and take offence.

To what depths have we descended over the years! If this is what we have come to, how on earth are the problems of abuse and discrimination against some communities going to be sorted out?

Even as we write, there are reports of a Indian Malaysian who died under questionable circumstances while in police custody.

Signs are that Malaysians of all races, creeds and religions are getting tired of this bigotry and policies that divide instead of unite. The results of March 8 reflect the frustrations of the people.

On the night of the dance performance, the Kuala Terengganu by-election results came in. No, it was not the choice of candidate that lost Barisan the election – it was that after March 8, Barisan had nothing fresh to offer, nothing new.

Incoming Umno president and future prime minister Datuk Seri Najib Abdul Razak said in the wake of that loss – again – that Barisan needed to change: “If we fail to deal with these challenges (meeting people’s aspirations) effectively, punishment awaits us in the 13th general election.”

And as Obama said humbly after his inauguration as president of the United States, without a doubt the most powerful position in the world: “The world has changed and we must change with it.”

But will anyone listen?

> P. Gunasegaram is managing editor of The Star. He is happy to report, that despite that incident, his daughter Shobna’s dance performance that night went very well.


----------



## nazrey

*2008 Malaysia Events*
*Kazakhstan and Swiss teams the first to arrive for Le Tour de Langkawi*
Saturday February 7, 2009
By NG WEI LOON










Early birds: The Kazakhstan national team going through a light 
workout outside the Palace of the Golden Horses in Seri Kembangan.

THE participating teams and officials for the upcoming Le Tour de Langkawi (LTdL) will be calling the Palace of the Golden Horses in Seri Kembangan their temporary home.

They will be based at the hotel as a build-up to the opening stage on Monday followed by the fourth and fifth stages scheduled on Feb 12 and 13 respectively.

This season, 160 cyclists from 20 teams will be featuring in the tour covering a total distance of 1,031.7km over seven stages from Feb 9 to 15.

The hotel’s general manager, Ondre Lim, said they were delighted to keep the momentum going in hosting high profiled events.

“Although it is the first time we have been appointed as one of the official hotels for the most prestigious cycling event in the country, we have coped well to cater to the needs of the teams.

“It is a chance for us to showcase our warm Malaysian hospitality to the world with the facilities as well as the charming architecture that we have to offer here.

“We will ensure that our guests will have a good experience staying here,” he added.

And the scene of cyclists from different outfits zooming around has created a different ambience at the hotel as teams began to check in on Thursday.

The two early birds were pro continental team Cervelo Test Team from Switzerland and Kazakhstan national team.

Kazakhstan team manager Alexandr Nadobenko said they came early to acclimatise to the hot and humid weather after a two-week training stint in Kunming, China.

“This is their first race of the season for our under-23 team. It is going to be a challenging outing for the youngsters as they will be up against established teams. The climb up to Genting Highlands will be an interesting affair,” said Nadobenko, who also had the experience competing in the tour in 1997 and 1998 before retiring in 1998.

The strong field includes four pro teams - BBOX Bouygues (France), AG2r La Mondiale (France), Garmin Slipstream (USA) and Fuji-Servetto (Spain).

Four other pro continental sides are CSF Group-Navigare (Ireland), Diquiguiovanni-Androni (Vene-zuela), ISD (Italy) and Vorarlberg-Corratec (Austria).

Among the continental teams are Seoul Cycling (South Korea), EQA-Meitan Hompo-Graphite Design (Japan), MNCF Cycling Team (Malaysia), Le Tua Cycling Team (Malaysia) and Doha Team (Qatar).

Besides hosts Malaysia, other national teams in the fray are Australia, South Africa, China and Iran.

The hotel has allocated 360 of the 480 rooms to accommodate 600 guests, keeping a keen interest on the proceedings of the race.










Support crew: A total of 220 official 
vehicles will be part of the upcoming tour.

In addition, workers in the hotel’s food and beverage department are also getting ready to keep up with the pace, dishing out high carbohydrate energy food to the cyclists.

Sous chef Muhammad Nasri Dorahim anticipates that potato salad is going to be a popular dish among the foreign guests.

“We have to provide them with a healthy and balanced diet. We will be offering between five and six variations of salad. The main dishes will be a combination of rice, pasta and potatoes served with meat and vegetables,” Nasri added.

Tomorrow, the participating teams will be introduced in a ceremony at the hotel’s East Garden.

“It is going to be a big carnival atmosphere at the open-air area.

“We will be adding a special touch to the occasion with an orchestra entertaining the guests,” Lim said.


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah’s orang utans to feature in National Geographic*
Updated: Saturday February 7, 2009 MYT 4:31:27 PM
By RUBEN SARIO

KOTA KINABALU: Sabah's orang utan conservation efforts will be featured in a National Geographic channel documentary that is scheduled for screening to potential international audience of 260 million households in November.

The documentary is being produced by Kuala Lumpur-based Novista Sdn Bhd that was engaged by the National Development Film Corporaration (Finas) for the project.

Novista director Lina Teoh said filming of the documentary would begin in the middle of the year at various locations around the state.

"We feel there has been a lot of positive work done in Sabah to conserve the orang utan and this is among the things the documentary will focus on," said Teoh after briefing State Tourism, Culture and Environment Minister Datuk Masidi Manjum about the documentary on Saturday.

Teoh said about 10 people would be involved in the filming work following their research into Sabah's orang utan for nearly a year.

She said Novista's plan was to invite an internationally renowned Malaysian artiste to narrate the documentary.

"We are in the midst of identifying and discussing with some artistes to see could be involved in this project," said Teoh whose company had produced a documentary on the Kuala Lumpur Smart Tunnel for the Mega Structure segment on the National Geographic channel.

Masidi said the state government, through his ministry, would be supporting the filming of the documentary, which he said would create more international awareness about Sabah.

"This project is good from the perspective of our conservation efforts and tourism sector as well," he said in adding that his ministry would support the filming in terms of logistics as well as ensuring Novista obtained the necessary permits and clearances as quickly as possible.

Sabah's orang utan conservation effort is focused at Sepilok in the east coast Sandakan district where orphaned and displaced primates are sheltered and rehabilitated to prepare them for life in the wild.

Wildlife experts estimate that the orang utan population in Sabah is about 11,000 and consider it a vulnerable species.


----------



## nazrey

*Sepilok Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre*

The oldest Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre is located at Sepilok, which is a 20-minute drive from Sandakan, Sabah. An area of 11,000 acres of virgin equatorial rainforest has been set aside as forest reserve and orang utan rehabilitation centre. Here, you can experience a close encounter with the "Wild Man of Borneo." 

Orang Utan
Feeding time










by Paul Middleton


----------



## nazrey

*Sipadan Island*
*BEST DIVING SPOT IN MALAYSIA*
by Henry & Tersia 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2662996527/in/set-72157606145151111/





































Fusiliers










Devil Firefish










Batfish










Bluespotted Ribbontail Ray










Anemonefish










Kapalai Island


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*
Pulau Redang Adventure [Laguna Redang Resort]
by sIMANG 
http://flickr.com/photos/dangerouswitch/2840795102/in/set-72157608049446664/


----------



## 2206

*The Sabah Experience: Land Below the Wind*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530285&page=2


_*ECO TREASURE*
............FROM MOUNTAIN HIGH .......................TO OCEAN DEEP_










*Welcome*

Sabah Tourism

Sabah Travel Guide











world heritage - *Mount Kinabalu Park*
world class dive paradise - *Sipadan, Mabul, Kapalai, Mataking, Lankayan, Layang-layang, more...*
world top ten turlte nestling area - *Turtle Islands Park (Selingan, Bankungan kecil & Gulisan)*
world famous Survivor island - *Pulau Tiga Marine Park *
one of the world most complex ecosystem area - *Danum Valley, Maliau Basin, Tabin Wildlife Reserve *
world largest wildman rehabilitation centre - *Sepilok Orang Utan Sanctuary*
world largest flower - *Rafflesia*
world best managed edible birds' nest cave - *Gomantong Caves*
one of world only four single column structure tower - *Menara Tun Mustapha (Yayasan Sabah)*
world top three sunset spot - *KK city*
world class resort & golf club
*Sutera Harbour Resort
Shangrila Tanjung Aru Resort (STAR)
Karambunai Nexus Resort
Shangri-La's Rasa Ria Resort *









*diving paradise*




*golfing paradise*


----------



## 2206

NEO cps









click for more picssssss:banana:


----------



## 2206




----------



## nazrey

*Australian tourist numbers to Malaysia to rise*
2009/02/21

MELBOURNE, SAT: Malaysia has started the year with an impressive 47,228 Australian tourist arrivals in January, a 21.5 per cent increase compared with the same period last year. 

This follows the 33.3 per cent jump in Australian arrivals in 2008 to 427,076 from the previous year.

Tourism Malaysia Sydney director Shahrin Mokhtar said, Australia remained among Malaysia's top 10 tourist generating markets.

"Our performance in this lucrative market is reflected in the double digit growth in tourist arrivals from Australia to Malaysia over the past year," Shahrin said.

"Australians recognise the excellent value for money they get from visiting Malaysia," he added. 

Tourism Malaysia''s newly-opened Melbourne office had much better Aussie tourist figures than out of Sydney. 

Last December the Melbourne office handled more than 6,300 departures and Sydney around 4,800.

"We in Melbourne expect to do even better, when our sponsorship of the Carlton Football Club goes into full swing next month," Tourism Malaysia Melbourne director Putra Hilmy Elias said. 

Carlton club executives and players who recently spent a few days in Penang are most impressed with Malaysia. 

"The club's website features glowing reports of the recent Penang visit and club executives are excited about our sponsorship. We will keep in close touch with Carlton to facilitate tours to Malaysia,' Putra said.

Tourism Malaysia Deputy Director General (Planning) Azizan Noordin who was here this week for the two-day Asia-Pacific Incentives and Meeting Expo (AIME)said he was pleased with the outstanding work from Tourism Malaysia officers and staff in Australia. 

Azizan said a key objective would be increase the average length of stay by Australian travellers in Malaysia from 8.9 nights to 10 nights.

"We will also be introducing and promoting many smaller, unexplored areas around the country, especially on the east coast of Malaysia. These will appeal to many niche and soft adventure markets including fishing, sailing, homestaysand eco-tourism," Azizan said.


----------



## MALAYSIAN

*Diving in Sipadan is worth the hassle*

Nobody who dives off the Borneo island of Sipadan wants to leave. 

By Martin Spice
Last Updated: 4:44PM GMT 24 Feb 2009










Approximately one hour's flight from my home town of Kota Kinabalu in Borneo lies the small town of Tawau. 

From there it is a further hour by bus to the estuary town of Semporna and from there less than one hour by boat to the jewel in the east Sabah region's crown: the island of Sipadan. 

By general consensus it's one of the top 10 dive spots in the world. And I'd venture to suggest that by cognoscenti consensus it might rank as the very best of all. 

Nobody who dives Sipadan wants to leave it. The island Jacques Cousteau made famous in his underwater TV documentaries is a real treasure. 

Jump off your boat, put your mask underwater and gasp. If you don't see a turtle in the first sweep of a gaze that can take in tens of metres of clear water it will be only minutes before one passes. 

Look straight below you and there is a good chance you will see a shark sleeping on a ledge. Look in front of you into a cloud of brightly coloured fish that twist and turn in the light – but beware of the one that looks like a child's cutout of a fish. 

The manic look in its eye will tell you that this is a trigger fish and almost every diver has their own story of a close and sometimes toothy encounter. 

Sipadan is not just for divers. My wife dives; I don't. But I can put on a snorkel mask and float. And that's just what I did for three wonderful days of a recent short break. 

Three times a day, we left our resort island and tore across open water, twin outboards screaming. The dive spot was not always Sipadan but the area is so rich in marine life that there is much to see elsewhere. 

Diving Sipadan itself is not as easy at it used to be. Once there was accommodation on the island, albeit of a very basic kind. Nowadays the only people based there are the army and Sabah Parks Authority officials. 

The new regulations are mired in controversy. Everyone wants to see Sipadan protected but the apparently random allocation of dive permits means you can set off in the early morning only to be turned back by officials. 

Frustrating – particularly if you have travelled across the world to dive there. 

The desire of Sabah, one of the two Malaysian states on Borneo, to protect its wildlife runs straight into the face of its propensity to make money from the exploitation of that wildlife's habitat. 

Thirty years ago much of the rainforest was logged over and a lot of people became very rich on the proceeds. Now the cash cow is palm oil, the green gold of our times. 

But the palm oil estates destroy the variety of vegetation, replacing it with a soulless monoculture that is habitat to very few of Sabah's indigenous animals. 

On the great Kinabatangan River, the estates extend almost to the banks and have all but destroyed the corridors used by the pygmy elephants as well as damaging the orangutan's habitat badly enough to threaten its survival. 

Very recently the issuing of licences to longline fishermen caused controversy in Kota Kinabalu as the environment lobby publicised the dangers this indiscriminate form of fishing poses to sharks and turtles. 

That tense chilly dawn wait off Sipadan is a microcosm of Sabah's dilemma. It wants to exploit its natural resources to satisfy its cash hunger but the tourism trade it is so anxious to promote demands access to an unspoiled environment. 

The desire to protect and the desire to exploit run counter to each other. In three days we got permits once. One permit means two dives. So is it worth it? A thousand times yes. 

What makes Sipadan special is its drop off. There are plenty of islands in the South China Seas and the Celebes Sea but none of them share Sipadan's geological good fortune. 

Go a very short distance from the island's tree-fringed shores and you hover over thousands of feet of water. And this drop off is sheer. 

One minute you are snorkeling over a hundred varieties of coral three metres below you and the next you are staring into deep sea space. 

Visibility is so good you can see dozens of metres down. It is an extraordinary feeling – hovering over a void. For a moment it is terrifying then wonder takes over. For with the depth come the big fish. 

Barracuda Point is one of Sipadan's most famous dive sites. Thousands of barracuda shoal here. 

If you are lucky you will see them packed together into a wall of fish. If you are very lucky, you will witness one of Sipadan's most famous sights, the swirling vortex of chevron barracuda. 

The lack of accommodation on Sipadan is no great loss. Our home for our extended weekend was the sunken island of Kapalai. 

Once it was proudly above water; then the villagers started to take away the sand and slowly the sea eroded the rest of the land until it was all under water. 

Now Kapalai is a stunning resort built on stilts that rest on the sea bed. Our room was built directly over the water, as were the walkways and the communal areas. 

Sitting on our balcony one evening we spotted a turtle come up for air only metres away, tracked blue spotted sting rays as they skimmed above the sandy sea bed and watched the thin and streamlined pipefish as they hung in the spotlights thoughtfully fixed to the underside of the balcony. 

As the sun burned down to the horizon, it was hard to believe there was anywhere finer to sip a glass of well-earned sauvignon blanc. 

-telegraph.co.uk


----------



## 2206

*Lok Kawi Wild Life Park, SABAH*









The Lok Kawi Wildlife Park was officially open to the public on the 17th February 2007. It is located along the Penampang-Papar old road and is fully developed by the Sabah Wildlife Department. 

The park consists of two components: zoological and botanical. The main objective of the park is to become a family-oriented park and the emphasis is put on the Children’s Zoo. 

Among the inhabitants of the zoo (zoological component) are the Borneo Pygmy elephants, Sumatran rhinoceros, Orang Utan, Proboscis monkey, Malayan tiger, as well as some different species of deer.

The botanical component, on the other hand; offers visitors the opportunity to go jungle trekking along the botanical trail. The paved trail is about 1.4 kilometers long. However, for leisurely strolls, visitors are only advised to walk halfway along the trail.
*
Getting There*
The journey to Lok Kawi Wildlife Park takes 30 minutes to an hour’s drive from Kota Kinabalu, the estimated distance is 20 kilometers. For transportation, visitors can either drive or take a taxi from the city centre.


----------



## 2206

:banana:_future world-class leisure and tourism spot_:banana:

*The 2km long Waterfront development*
@Kota Kinabalu, Sabah











_*Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*_ http://www.kkcwaterfront.com.my/

JESSELTON WATERFRONT http://www.jesseltonwaterfront.com/

*Suria Sabah* http://www.suriasabah.com.my/

KKTIMESSQUARE *the mall* http://www.asianpac.com.my/kkts/themall/location.html

*Harbour City* http://www.harbourcity.com.my/

*South China Sea Place* http://sudc.com.my/?p=163


----------



## 2206

*Climbing the Majestic Mount Kinabalu*
SABAH

by ynwa2005
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ynwa2005/with/3333893291/

























[email protected] Kinabalu

















reaching top at early morning

































Poring Hot Springs and Canopy Walk


----------



## ethan

Pulau Pinang (Penang) UNESCO Heritage Site

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=41805097413


----------



## tonight

nice and beautiful Kinabalu :applause:


----------



## 2206

^^
here's more

*Kota Kinabalu City* during Chinese New Year

pls click me to see more


----------



## nazrey

Darulaman Lake Park, Kedah
by Hiyin Tiong 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiyintiong/3355458387/


----------



## nazrey

*‘Malaysia Truly Business’ website to attract MICE tourists and Malaysia My Second Home investors*
by Kathleen Tan 
Tuesday, 07 April 2009 11:38 

Tourism Malaysia is going beyond tourists and targeting the MICE (Meetings, Incentives, Conventions and Exhibitions) market and foreigners who want to make Malaysia their second home with the launch of its “Malaysia Truly Business” website (www.malaysiatrulybusiness.com).

The website was launched last night by Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Azalina Othman. It was developed by TBWA\TEQUILA, the agency behind the 10-year-old award-winning “Malaysia Truly Asia” tourism campaign.

Tourism Malaysia is sponsoring the website for a year. It features 168 reasons why Malaysia is a viable investment hub, such as political and financial stability, world-class infrastructure, security, proactive business-minded people and government as well as an exceptional standard of living. The reasons were collated from authoritative international sources, including the World Bank, AT Kearney, the World Trade Organisation, the Economist Intelligence Unit, the European Commission and the World Economic Forum. 

“There is no questioning the validity of the data because for every reason stated, there is a link which I can click to go straight to the source,” said TBWA\TEQUILA senior vice-president of brand engagement Datuk Tim Garland in an interview yesterday. He added that the agency would continue updating the 168 reasons from time to time, and submissions from online visitors were welcome.

The website, which also aims to help foreign investors by providing easier access to business-related information on Malaysia, has links to relevant agencies such as Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H), Tourism Malaysia, Malaysian Industrial Development Authority, Multimedia Development Corporation, Malaysian Biotechnology Corporation, Bursa Malaysia and economic corridors.

“Selling the country as a business destination would further enhance tourism arrivals and receipts,” said Azalina in her speech at the launch of the website yesterday night in Kuala Lumpur. She said the campaign was timely in view of the recent call by International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin for Malaysia to attract more foreign investments.

Azalina said while it cost almost the same to market to both MICE and leisure tourists, a MICE tourist generated approximately 30% more income for the country, and they generally come in large groups.

According to TBWA\TEQUILA president Austen Zecha, “Malaysia Truly Business” would also leverage on the growing success of MM2H, which has attracted more than 12,500 foreigners between 2002 and last year. 

Zecha likened “Malaysia Truly Business” to the agency’s “Malaysia: Bullish on Bouncing Back” campaign during the Asian financial crisis in 1997. Then, companies like Golden Hope Plantations, YTL Corp, Sapura, Telekom Malaysia as well as the National Economic Action Council and the Kuala Lumpur Stock Exchange (now Bursa Malaysia) sponsored advertisements and TV commercials on the economy’s resilience. 

He said this time around, the website was the focal point. Following the launch, TBWA\TEQUILA would try and get sponsorship for advertisements to drive traffic to the website. Garland said sponsors for the ads had been identified but confirmation was still pending.

“Back then, it was about letting the world know that Malaysia, although going through a tough time, would bounce back,” said Garland. With “Malaysia Truly Business”, the agency hoped to show that the country is in a stronger position than many others around the world, he added. 

Zecha said the agency mooted the idea of “Malaysia Truly Business” in late September. The proposal was submitted to Azalina in February. “The world will come out of the economic downturn, but unless the seeds are sown now, we’ll miss the boat. We’ve got to be the first one out of the gate,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

Redang island, Terengganu
by totise21 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616584096700/


----------



## nazrey

*Muzium Negeri Terengganu by Joe Tahir™.*
The impressive Terengganu Museum was officiated by the late Sultan Mahmud Al-Muktafi Billah Shah, the Sultan of Terengganu. Covering an area of 27 hectares, the complex has a total floor space of 75,075m. It consists of four blocks of the Main Museum, Maritime Museum, five traditional houses and a landscaped area. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshaz/sets/72157614717416061/










How they make keris.


----------



## 2206

*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*
by Broddy87


----------



## 2206

*[email protected] Aru Beach, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*

































@flickr


----------



## 2206

by UnknowonknU


----------



## azizsuahid

*Masjid Bandaraya Likas , Kota Kinabalu Sabah.*









By azizsuahid








Original Pictures ( No Edit )


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Top international tourism destinations 2007*
> Rank Country International tourist arrivals
> 1 France	81.9 million
> 2 Spain	59.2 million
> 3 United States	56 million
> *4 China	54.7 million*
> 5 Italy	43.7 million
> 6 United Kingdom	30.7 million
> 7 Germany	24.4 million
> 8 Ukraine	23.1 million
> 9 Turkey	22.2 million
> 10 Mexico	21.4 million
> *11 Malaysia	21 million*
> 12 Austria	20.8 million
> 13 Russia	20.2 million (2006)
> 14 Canada	17.9 million
> *15 Hong Kong	17.2 million*
> 16 Greece	16 million (2006)
> 17 Poland	15 million
> *18 Thailand	14.5 million*
> *19 Macau	12.9 million*
> 20 Portugal	12.3 million
> *21 Saudi Arabia	11.5 million*
> 22 Netherlands	11 million
> 23 Egypt	10.6 million
> 24 Croatia	9.3 million
> 25 South Africa	9.1 million
> 26 Hungary	9.6 million
> 27 Switzerland	8.4 million
> *28 Japan	8.3 million*
> *29 Singapore	8 million*
> 30 Ireland	8.0 million (2006)
> 31 Morocco	7.4 million
> *32 United Arab Emirates	7.1 million (2005)*
> 33 Belgium	7 million
> 34 Tunisia	6.8 million
> 35 Czech Republic	6.7 million
> *36 South Korea	6.4 million*
> *37 Indonesia	5.5 million*
> 38 Sweden	5.2 million
> 39 Bulgaria	5.2 million
> 40 Australia	5.1 million (2006)
> 41 Brazil	5 million
> *42 India	5 million*
> 43 Denmark	4.7 million (2006)
> 44 Argentina	4.6 million
> *45 Bahrain	4.5 million (2006)*
> *46 Vietnam	4.2 million*
> 47 Dominican Republic	4.0 million
> 48 Norway	3.9 million (2006)
> *49 Taiwan	3.7 million*
> 50 Puerto Rico	3.7 million
> 
> *NOTE : ASIA*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_Rankings





nazrey said:


> Malaysia at the top tourist arrivals in SEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source :
> - http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/eng/pdf/indicators/ITA_top25.pdf
> - http://www.unescap.org/stat/data/syb2007/23-Tourism-syb2007.pdf





nazrey said:


> Some world stats from UNWTO latest release (June 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full survey:
> http://www.tourismroi.com/Content_Attachments/27670/File_633513750035785076.pdf


*Positive growth for Malaysia’s tourism sector *
http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...-positive-growth-for-malaysias-tourism-sector

BANGKOK, April 2 — Malaysia, which attracted about 21 million tourists in 2008, can still harbour for positive growth despite the world economic crisis and recession in Singapore, its biggest tourism market, said the Pacific Asia Travel Association (Pata).

Its Strategic Intelligence Director John Koldowski said Malaysia had been doing extremely well in recent years.

While the recession in Singapore was bound to impact the number of travellers and money spent in Malaysia, there was still room for growth from the republic, he added.

“For instance, travellers who wanted to go to Beijing may now cross the straits and go to Kuala Lumpur. You lose some and gain some; at the same time Malaysia did well in attracting Middle Eastern tourists and this is likely to continue,” he said after a briefing on the incoming Pata Tourism Forecasts 2009-2011 here today.

*Koldowski said the global slowdown was forecast to be strongest in the period between 2007 and 2009 where overall growth in the tourism industry was expected to drop to 3.5 per cent before improving to 4.9 per cent in 2010 and 5.1 per cent in 2011.*

However, the previous stable growth of six per cent in the early period after SARS from 2004 was not expected to be re-gained in the forecast period, he said.

According to Koldowski, there was a cause for cautious optimism in the tourism and travel industry across the Asia-Pacific region, which was expected to see a rebound in the third and fourth quarter of 2009.

“The number of international arrivals — from within the region and from long-haul source markets — are expected to remain largely positive but the strong growth rates of recent years will prove now to be the exception rather than the rule,” he added.

He said that despite the expected increase, travellers are expected to change their way of spending money and vacation, with more people opting to fly economic class or on low cost carriers than business class, choosing four or three-star hotels compared to five stars and spend less money at restaurants.

This, he said, was among the reasons why low cost carrier executives like AirAsia’s Datuk Seri Tony Fernandes projected positive growth in the number of passengers despite the aviation sector in general showing a major slowdown.

International arrivals in Southeast Asia are expected to grow to nearly 77 million by 2011 (compared to 62.2 million in 2007) with only Myanmar likely to record negative growth. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*M'sian Tourism Industry To Weather Tough Economic Times - Matta*
May 07, 2009 12:28 PM
By Muin Abdul Majid

DUBAI, May 7 (Bernama) -- The Malaysian Association of Tour and Travel Agents (Matta) believes that the Malaysian tourism industry will be able to weather the current global economic downturn that is affecting travel demand.

Matta president Ngiam Foon said Malaysia would still stand to gain from changes in travel patterns as people and businesses curbed travel.

"I believe there is an upside for Malaysia in the sense that people would tend to go back to a country they're familiar with," he said, observing that Malaysia was quite a well-known destination among Middle Easterners.

Speaking to Bernama on the sidelines of the Arabian Travel Market (ATM) 2009 at the Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre here, Ngiam said that all things considered, the number of visitors to Malaysia would at best be at the same level as last year.

In 2008, Malaysia drew 22.05 million visitors, including 264,338 arrivals from the Middle East, generating RM49.56 billion (US$13.76 billion) in receipts.

"If we're able to achieve the same level as in 2008, we'd be very happy," said the president of Matta, an association comprising some 2,500 members throughout the country.

Making an observation on the level of service provided by the Malaysian hospitality industry, Ngiam said all the stakeholders had an interest to improve things further.

"We're not there yet. I think that there's still plenty of room for improvement. There's a need to inculcate what I call the 'tourism culture' among the staff of all service providers, ranging from the hotels to taxi drivers and so on," he said.

Ngiam felt that this was one key issue that the government should focus on in its bid to increase tourism earnings.

Tourism Malaysia has brought in 84 organisations comprising 55 hotels, 23 tour operators, four state governments, KL Tower and Malaysia Airlines for the 16th edition of the ATM.

The three-day tourism show ends tomorrow.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Tourism Malaysia pushes for convention mart*
Published: 2009/05/07

WASHINGTON: With the anemic global economy, governments are looking at a shrinking pool of demand for international conventions and exhibitions. 

*Realising the lucrative potential of the market, the Malaysia Convention and Exhibition Bureau (myCEB), a subsidiary of Tourism Malaysia, is to receive an additional RM20 million (US$5.53 million) to drive the meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions (MICE) market over the next two years.* 

The funding is part of the RM200 million the Tourism Ministry received in early March from the government’s RM60 billion fiscal plan to stop the Malaysian economy from slipping into a deep recession. 

The deputy director general of Tourism Malaysia, Azizan Noordin, said recently, the funds allocated for MICE marketing would be used to bid for big events. 

"It is also for myCEB to increase its visibility at all major MICE trade shows and to design promotional materials as well as sponsor a welcome dinner or reception," he added. 

Representatives from the Tourism Malaysia office in New York, led by its vice president Salahuddin Mohd. Ariffin, recently promoted Malaysia as a meeting and convention location at the ASAE (American Society of Association Executives) Springtime Expo show for the MICE industry in Washington on April 16. 

The event was attended by 600 exhibitors and 2000 qualified buyers. 

According to myCEB, MICE arrivals to Malaysia in 2007 totaled 1.1 million, representing 5 per cent of the total receipts which amounted to RM3.17 billion. -- Bernama 

http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20090507135142/Article/index_html


----------



## nazrey

*Sime healthcare arm inks deal to promote medical tourism*
Published: 2009/05/20 

SIME Darby Healthcare Sdn Bhd, the healthcare arm of Sime Darby Bhd (4197), has teamed up with Medilink Network (PVT) Ltd of Bangladesh and Medilink (Beijing) TPA Services Co Ltd to promote medical travel from Bangladesh and China to Malaysia.

Sime Darby Healthcare chief executive officer Elaine Cheong Pek Yim said the partnership is part of the conglomerate's effort to garner a slice of Malaysia's medical tourism market worth RM540 million by next year.

"With these partnerships, Sime Darby Healthcare would be able to tap into Bangladesh and China's healthcare system and, at the same time, offer medical travellers from these two countries the benefits of our medical expertise," Cheong told reporters in Selangor yesterday.

Medilink (Beijing) is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Medilink-Global (Asia) Pte Ltd, while Medilink Network is its business associate in Bangladesh.
Medilink-Global is wholly owned by UK-based Medilink-Global UK Ltd.

The group acts as a third- party medical facilitator and provides services such as medical transcription, online healthcare records, global health insurance as well as healthcare tourism products for its over two million members.

Under their memorandum of understanding, Sime Darby Healthcare will promote, sell and market its services in Bangladesh and China.

Medilink, on the other hand, will be able to enhance is healthcare services to its clients and provide efficient claims management, standardisation of healthcare information and create greater convenience for patients.


----------



## nazrey

*UM surgeon wins international breast cancer award*
2009/05/20
By : Annie Freeda Cruez 

KUALA LUMPUR, Wed: Prof Dr Cheng Har Yip, a surgeon with University Malaya Medical Centre, has received an international award for her outstanding work in breast cancer treatment. 

She was awarded the UICC (International Union Against Cancer) 2009 Reach to Recovery International Health Professional Award at a conference held in Brisbane, Australia, last week.

She was the only recipient outside Australia to receive the award from the United States based body.

“As much as I am happy to receive it, I also want women in Malaysia to come for screening and early detection of the disease,” she said when met at the 15the UICC Reach to Recovery International Breast Cancer Support Conference in Brisbane.

Dr Yip, a breast surgeon at UMMC, said 1 in 20 Malaysian women would develop breast cancer in their lifetime and Chinese have the highest incidence followed by Indians and Malays.. 

She also said 1 in 16 women, for both Chinese and Indian, were at risk of getting breast cancer as compared with 1 in 28 Malay women.

“The commonest age at which a woman can get the disease is between 40 and 49 years. My greatest concern is Malay women who come in at later stages with larger tumours. Consequently their survival rate is worse than with Chinese and Indian women,” she added.

She said the challenge in Malaysia was to be able to provide a comprehensive service in the diagnosis and treatment of breast cancer.

Dr Yip started the breast clinic in UMMC in 1993 and has written over 70 articles on the subject in medical journals.

She is the chairman of the National Clinical Practice Guidelines for the Management of Breast Cancer in Malaysia and is on the Council of the College of Surgeons of Malaysia.

She is an exco member of the Asian Breast Cancer Society, a member of Breast Surgery International and also sits on the Scientific Advisory Committee of the Breast Health Global Initiatives Foundation.

“My research interest are in the epidemiology, early detection and management of breast cancer in developing countries,” said Dr Yip, who works closely with breast cancer support groups and non-governmental organisations to promote health awareness and early detection of breast cancer.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Pangkor Laut Resort - Pangkor Laut island, Perak*
> *Pulau Pangkor* is an island off the coast of Perak in north-west peninsular Malaysia, reached by ferry from Lumut, a small coastal town that links to Ipoh. It has a land area of only 8 square kilometers, and a population of approximately 25,000 inhabitants. It is heavily promoted as a low-key tourist destination by the Malaysia government, but fishing and fish products remain major industries.


*Pangkor Laut Resort Awarded 'Best Hotel' by members of The Club of Small Luxury Hotels of the World*
Kuala Lumpur, May 12, 2009

Multi-award winning Pangkor Laut Resort has done Malaysia proud again by clinching 'Best Hotel' as voted by members of The Club of Small Luxury Hotels of the World (SLH). The awards were presented by Paul Kerr, Chief Executive Officer of Small Luxury Hotels of the World, and Remi Krug, Honorary Chairman of the House of Krug at the 2009 SLH Gala Awards which were held at the Salon Opera, Intercontinental Paris Le Grand. Receiving the award on behalf of YTL Hotels was Vice President Joseph Yeoh Keong Shyan. 

The ''Best Hotel as voted by Club Members' award is presented to the hotel that has exceeded guests' expectations through the exceptional delivery of The Club benefits, which has left a lasting and memorable impression on the Club members. The Club of SLH currently has 65,000 Members and a portfolio of 500 exclusive hotels around the world including Pangkor Laut Resort, Cameron Highlands Resort, Tanjong Jara Resort, The Majestic Malacca and Spa Village Resort Tembok, Bali (all part of YTL Hotels). Benefits include exclusive offers and privileges and personalised service at all the SLH properties worldwide.

This achievement marks the latest in a series of awards for Pangkor Laut Resort. Other accolades previously won by the Resort include One of the World’s Top Ten Beaches by Ultratravel, The Daily Telegraph luxury magazine UK, 2008; Best 101 Hotels in the World – Pangkor Laut Estates at Marina Bay by British Tatler Travel Guide, 2006; One of the World’s Ultimate Hotels – Luxury Travel Awards by Luxury Travel & Style Australia, 2005; Number One in the World in Top 100 List by Condé Nast Traveller UK, 2003; One of the World’s Most Enticing Retreats on the Waterfront by Harpers & Queen UK, 2000.

Pangkor Laut is a privately owned island located three miles off the West Coast of Malaysia along the Straits of Malacca. This piece of paradise has been 2 million years in the making, and here, one of the world’s premier resorts nestles in the shade of forest giants as old as the land.

Of the island's 300 acres, only a fraction has been developed to house the Resorts' 142 luxuriously appointed villas, its eight Estates and the award-winning Spa Village, a four acre haven of serenity to replenish the spirit. Guests can choose to feast at one of seven restaurants serving a myriad of delicious cuisine, cruise on an antique junk to explore deserted islands or simply relax on an intimate beach voted as one of the world's most beautiful.

Defined not only by its magnificent location, but also by the attention to detail and hospitality of its staff, Pangkor Laut provides those who visit with indelible memories. 

Resort Manager Jeffrey Mong said, 'It's a honour to win such a prestigious award alongside all the other great and exceptional hotels in SLH. What is even more special for me is that our team members are recognised for the exceptional delivery of customer service, which in turn has left a lasting and memorable impression on our guests. After all, even though we are blessed on this island under the canopy of the rare beauty of our 2 million-year-old rainforest and Emerald Bay's pristine beach, the actual delivery of the total experience is from the team and by the team.'


Pangkor Laut Resort
Pangkor Laut Resort is an exclusive luxury resort situated on a private island off the west coast of Malaysia. This piece of paradise is surrounded by secluded bays and curled around pristine beaches housing 142 luxury villas and suites and the award-winning Spa Village Pangkor Laut. Pangkor Laut, is a celebration of the region’s culinary arts, where the finest dining experiences are yours to choose from a selection of exquisite and exclusive settings. Only a fraction of the island's 300 acres have been developed, leaving most of its two million year-old rainforest untouched and Emerald Bay, the resort's private beach, has often been cited by independent travel consultants as one of the most beautiful beaches in the world. The resort has received numerous international accolades including 'Number One in the World' and 'Best Overseas Destination Spa' by Condé Nast Traveller, U.K. 

Pangkor Laut Resort is a YTL Luxury Resort.

YTL Hotels
YTL Hotels is the hospitality arm of one of Malaysia’s most dynamic conglomerates, YTL Corporation Berhad. The company owns and manages a stellar collection of internationally renowned, award-winning resorts, hotels and spas. The properties within the portfolio represent the finest in luxury hospitality wherever they may be situated. There are no two properties that are alike; the culture and character of its region infuses the very spirit of each property, where traditions are embraced, colours absorbed, and stunning scenery folded into every encounter. This is the essence of YTL Hotels and every property that bears its name, where our philosophy is that we don’t just build properties, we craft experiences.


----------



## nazrey

*Relaxed rules set to boost Malaysia My Second Home scheme*
Monday May 25, 2009
By DANNY YAP










A file picture shows John Jones, a retired firefighter, and his wife Samantha 
who have moved to Malaysia under the Malaysia My Second Home 
programme. MM2H has so far attracted about 12,000 participants

PETALING JAYA: The Government’s move in February to further liberalise the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme has been well received by foreigners and industry players, especially MM2H licence operators.

Currently, there are about 200 such operators nationwide.

Several amendments to the MM2H criteria were made by the authorities, including the lowering of entry age (below 50) as well as employment opportunities for foreigners in selective industries.

MM2H Agent Association president Kirby Lim said the programme had undergone significant improvement every year since it took over from the Silver Hair scheme, which began in 2002.

“It shows that the Government, particularly the Tourism Ministry, is fully aware of the importance of MM2H as a key driver to economic growth, bringing in billions of ringgit, which is why it (MM2H) has been promoted heavily as a national agenda,” he told StarBiz.

Lim said while there might be some “hiccups” along the way, generally, most players or those who benefited from the programme were satisfied with the progress made.

“Of course, more can be done and there will always be issues that need to be ironed out, but we are making good progress and the association is in close contact with top officials from the Government, especially the Tourism Ministry,” he said.

Lim said the association would convey the concerns of the licence operators and MM2H participants to the relevant authorities.

It would also keep them abreast on the effectiveness of the policies in attracting foreigners under MM2H, and the changes needed to improve the logistics and marketing and promotions undertaken currently.

On the success of the MM2H so far, Lim said despite not being well marketed in its early years, the programme had been fairly successful.

“However, the Government has recently been very aggressive in promoting it and under the stewardship of Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Ng Yen Yen, we believe the programme will gain significant momentum,” he said.

*Currently, there are about 12,000 MM2H participants from countries such as China, South Korea, Britain, Bangladesh and certain parts of Europe and the Middle East.*

Lim said the Tourism Ministry had recently embarked on a blitz to promote Malaysia, particularly in China and Japan, as a favoured destination to visit as well as to stay and retire (under the MM2H).

“We understand the Tourism Ministry is now looking to promote MM2H in other countries like Canada through exhibitions and other promotional activities,” he said.

Currently, Ng is in Britain to woo more tourists to Malaysian shores. She is targeting at least 10,000 Britons under MM2H. So far, 1,551 Britons have signed up for the programme.

On Malaysia’s advantage in attracting foreigners compared with other countries in the region, Lim said: “We are not trying to be arrogant but Malaysia offers foreigners quite a high standard of living at a relatively low cost, coupled with good infrastructure and a politically stable environment where English is widely spoken.”

Lim said foreigners also had the opportunity to own properties and would not be subjected to real estate property gains tax should they sell their assets.

“Moreover, the Malaysian hospitality is second to none as many foreigners have remarked that the locals are extremely warm and friendly,” he noted.

Lim is optimistic that the number of MM2H applicants will be higher this year.

“This is following the liberalisation of the entry level as well as the strong promotions made by the Tourism Ministry, Immigration and Home Affairs Ministry and other government departments,” he said.


----------



## simcard

Malaysia is so beautiful, and the Islands are heavenly


----------



## nazrey

*Tourism Ministry Aims To Attract 100,000 French Tourists*
May 28, 2009 01:18 AM

KUALA LUMPUR, May 27 (Bernama) -- The Tourism Ministry aimed to attract 100,000 tourists from France this year, said its minister Datuk Dr Ng Yen Yen.

Towards this end, she said the ministry encouraged Malaysians who were proficient in French to become tour guides.

"The French prefer tour guides who are able to speak French. Presently, we have made our policies more flexible and are able to engage French residents in Malaysia for this (act as tour guides).

"One positive outcome of this is that they can help train Malaysians to become French speaking tour guides.

"The ministry is willing to help in their training and those interested are encouraged to register with us," she told reporters after holding a dialoge session with tourism industry players here Wednesday.

She added that France was a huge market for tourism and that last year some 90,000 French tourists visited Malaysia whereas Thailand was able to attract over 400,000 visitors from that country.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

Mount Kinabalu, Sabah
by kamarul_ilhan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamarulxy/3605016763/


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










Mount Kinabalu from Kemabong River Tuaran, Sabah
by dusunman 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dusunman/3541316473/










Sunrise viewed of Mount Kinabalu from Kemabong Bridge, Tuaran


----------



## berdnerd

^^

People always take it for granted that Mt. KInnabaru is the highest moutain in SEA....actually it's the second or third....the highest is in Burma....can't remember the name...but it's very very high!!


----------



## nazrey

People here always know that Mt. Kinabaru is the highest moutain in Malaysia!
*List of mountains: Southeast Asia*
National Record
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mountains

*Hkakabo Razi *(5,881 m), the highest peak in Myanmar and South East Asia. 
*Puncak Jaya* (4,884 m) : 
the highest mountain in Indonesia. 
the highest on the island of New Guinea (which comprises the Indonesian Papua provinces plus Papua New Guinea). 
the highest on the Australia-New Guinea continent 
the highest in Oceania. 
the highest point between the Himalayas and the Andes. 
the highest island peak in the world. 
*Mount Kinabalu* (4,093 m), the highest mountain of Malaysia and Borneo, located in Sabah, Malaysia. 
*Fansipan* (3,143 m), the highest peak in Vietnam and Indochina, located in Hoang Lien Son Mountains, Lao Cai province. 
*Mount Ramelau* (2,963 m), the highest mountain in East Timor. 
*Mount Apo* (2,954 m), the highest point in the Philippines 
*Doi Inthanon* (2,565 m), the highest peak in Thailand. 
*Phnom Aural* (1,813 m), the tallest peak in Cambodia, located in eastern part of the Cardamom Mountains. 
*Phou Bia*, the highest mountain in Laos located in the Annamese Cordillera. 
*Bukit Pagon* (1,850 m), the highest mountain in Brunei. 
*Bukit Timah* (163.63 m), the highest point in Singapore.


----------



## nazrey

*Tourist arrivals in April up 7pc*
Published: 2009/06/10 

TOURISTS arrivals in April 2009 rose 7 per cent to 1.88 million, largely supported by visitors from Singapore, Brunei, Australia and Thailand, according to the Tourism Malaysia website.

In April last year, a total of 1.76 million tourists - or those who stay at least one night - made their way to our shores.

Accordingly, arrivals in the first four months have increased by 2.64 per cent to 7.29 million compared with 7.10 million recorded in the same period last year.

Tourism Malaysia expects to draw lesser tourists this year due to the global economic crisis.

It targets 20 million tourists, a 9.1 per cent decline from the 22 million who visited Malaysia last year.

Source: http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/touapr09/Article/


----------



## ethan

The Datai, Langkawi is one of the world top beach hotel....:banana::banana::banana:

http://www.traveldailynews.com/pages/show_page/31076-Top-10-Beach-Hotels-worldwide

trivago.co.uk has brought together a list of the top beach hotels around the world
Top 10 Beach Hotels worldwide
Thursday, May 21, 2009


Summer is right around the corner and the long sunny days draw many travellers to the sea. The top beach destinations lure guests with crystal clear waters and white sandy beaches - these hotels redefine the typical beach holiday. The hotel price comparison trivago has investigated the current most popular beach hotels around the world - based on travellers hotel reviews.

1. Jumeirah Beach Hotel, Dubai
To stand out in the mass of five star luxury hotels in the desert city of Dubai, hotels have to offer a unique experience. One of these hotels is the Jumeirah Beach Hotel. Everything is perfect: the incredible design of the hotel that resembles a wave, the high class service and perfect location on the most beautiful beach in the Persian Gulf. This hotel even offers adventurous yachtsmen a private habour.

2. Rheeti Rah, Maldives
The Rheeti Rah Resort can be found on Male, the main island in the Maldives. The resort is one of the most magnificent resorts on the group of islands and makes every guest feel special: The numerous bungalows offer privacy and are separate either directly on the beach or over the water – this way guests receive a personal experience and get their own piece of the Maldives. The 700 employees for up to 200 holidaymakers ensure that every wish is fulfilled.

3. Grand Hotel Residencia, Gran Canaria
The Grand Hotel Residencia is located in Maspalomas, the palm-rich resort on the south side of the island Gran Canaria. The luxury hotel with a Spanish colonial style design is situated in a breathtaking landscape: under the hot desert winds of Africa a single dune is formed, which resembles the Sahara – a unique beach experience.

4. Cocoa Island, Maldives
On one of the private islands in the Maldives a resort was built that combines modern with tradition: the Cocoa Island Resort. From the main building wooden walkways project over the sea which connect the luxury villas and are shared as a dock for fishermen from the island. The warm cobalt blue is perfect for extended diving trips and boat excursions to watch the sunset, lucky travelers might also be accompanied by dolphins whilst at sea.

5. Le Touessrok, Mauritius
East of Madagaskar, on the Trou d’Ouce-Bucht in Mauritius the five star Hotel Le Touessrok can be found. The resort which lies on a spectacular lagoon offers spacious villas with a view of the Indian Ocean. A unique feature of the hotel is the hotel golf course: guests are transported by speedboat to a small island with features a Bernhard Langer designed golf course. For a more relaxing experience, guests can be driven to the hotel owned bath island– for the private Robinson-Crusoe experience.

*6. The Datai, Malaysia
The beach resort The Datai is located on the white sandy beaches of the Malaysian island Langkawi. In the midst of the untouched tropical rainforest, nature lovers will find an exclusive resort. A resort that combines the comfort of a five star hotel with the jungle surrounds that puts its guests in a close proximity to wild animals and tropical plants. Sports enthusiasts can enjoy the golf course or tennis courts or explore the jungle on mountain bikes.*

7. The Sarojin, Thailand
Hotel The Sarojin is located in the Thai holiday region Khao-Lak, which is famous for its beaches that go on for miles. Whether travellers are looking for long walks or water activities: an artificial reef protects the private beach and guarantees perfect beach conditions throughout the year. This is rounded off with Thai massages and private dinners on the beach.

8. Four Seasons, Bali
Asian culture and art are combined at the Four Seasons on the volcanic island Bali “at Jimbaran Bay”. Travellers can immerse themselves in a tropical paradise with spiritual beaches and mystical cliffs. The spacious Balinese villas include a private pool and outdoor shower and are only a couple of metres from the beach. 

9. Iberotel Makadi Beach Hotel, Egypt
The marine life offerings of the Red Sea with its coral reefs are a Mecca for divers and snorkelers alike from around the world. Nearby in the city of Hurghada, directly on Makadi Bay beach the Iberotel Makadi Beach Hotel can be found, which offers its own private reef that can be reached from the hotel beach. The flower infused garden and pool area are the perfect place to relax and watch the sun go down. The extensive activity programme includes belly dancing, sports and language courses.

10. Hotel Kurhaus Binz, Rugen
The Hotel Kurhaus Binz is located close to the pier which is a landmark in the city of Binz. The hotel offers its guests a mixture of five star comforts with the flair of the 20s. Hotel guests can enjoy a fantastic view from the hotel terrace of the mile long Baltic Sea beach. A large range of wellness facilities with an indoor and outdoor pool allows for relaxation in all weather conditions.

The hotel ranking is based on the current top rated hotels beach hotels on www.trivago.co.uk trivago brings together more than 15 million hotel reviews from different sources such as Tripadvisor and Holidaycheck to view on one site.


----------



## nazrey

The Datai, Langkawi, Kedah
The Andaman on Malaysia's Langkawi Island is a pocket of peace and tranquility overlooking the pristine water and white sandy beach of Datai Bay.
Entrance to The Datai
by _Zenji_ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lizze/2902404689/










The main part of The Datai










restaurant



















Lunch at the beach


----------



## nazrey

by hardwiredindustries 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/north49/2840026871/


----------



## nazrey

The Datai, Langkawi, Kedah
by Phil_Evans
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipmarkevans/160925957/in/photostream/





































by jackfrench 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackfrench/152545195/


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*










*Cameron Highlands*
Cameron Highlands is a highland region located about 121 km east of Ipoh and about 214 km north of Kuala Lumpur, in Pahang, Malaysia. At 5,000 ft (1,500 m) above sea level it is the highest area on the mainland, enjoys a cool climate, with temperatures no higher than 25 °C and rarely falls below 12°C year-round. 










Cameron Highlands is actually a district in the state of Pahang Darul Makmur although the road entrance is via Tapah and Simpang Pulai in the state of Perak Darul Ridzuan. Cameron Highlands district is bordered by Lipis district on the south-east, Kelantan on the north and Perak on the west. 

by pasheh's
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasheh/3627935049/










Boh's Sungei Palas Tea Centre
by WONGFK321
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3497814626/










Cameron Highland Resort Cafe 





































by Freedman-Jett
http://www.flickr.com/photos/frredman_jett/3473004307/










by miraculix1951
http://www.flickr.com/photos/miraculix/3187838691/


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










Located on the East Coast of Peninsular Malaysia, Tanjong Jara Resort is a sanctuary of luxury and well-being steeped in age-old Malay traditions. Designed to reflect the elegance and grandeur of 17th century Malay palaces, Tanjong Jara is a 99-room resort with an authentic taste of the region's spirit and an enduring embodiment of the gentle Malay art of service and hospitality.










At Tanjong Jara you can choose from a wide variety of possible experiences - lazy and languid, energetic and outdoors, indulgent and regenerative, cultural and enlightening - it is your choice whether you fold them into a single visit, or you craft each visit differently to meet your needs.






by Blessed Always!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sozo/373085347/










by Philip Tan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philiptan/2911656231/


----------



## nazrey

Tanjong Jara Resort
by WiggyToo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiggytoo/138530913/










by Philip Tan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philiptan/2912505608/


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*










Mount Kinabalu 
by horrorfreeze
http://www.flickr.com/photos/horrorfreeze/3651211474/in/set-72157620232894864/


----------



## cozak

Malaysia is a wonderful land to discovery. I have spent 2 weekends in Malaysia and I really like this.


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry eyes 20m tourists this year to keep tills ringing*
By Azlan Abu Bakar
Published: 2009/07/03

THE Tourism Ministry expects the upcoming Malaysia Mega Sale Carnival (MMSC) 2009 to do better than last year's event despite fears of the Influenza A (H1N1) outbreak and a gloomy economic environment.

Its Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said this is based on the rising number of tourist arrivals and the rise in spending especially on shopping.

"For the first four months of this year, tourist arrivals stood at 7.34 million, an increase of 3.4 per cent compared with 7.1 million in 2008," she said, without giving any sales target for MMSC this year.

Ng said although the virus outbreak has raised concerns among foreign tourists travelling into the country, the numbers are not alarming.

"Based on the statistics we have, we do notice travel cancellations but it is still under control," she said in a media briefing on the MMSC 2009 in Kuala Lumpur.

The 22.5 million tourists who visited Malaysia last year spent about RM48 billion, which is an improvement over 2007 when more than 20 million tourists spent about RM44 billion.

For this year, a positive Tourism Ministry is looking at least 20 million visitors to keep the tourism till ringing.

"Promoting Malaysia as a shopping hub in the region is a serious effort as it generates significant revenue for the country," she said.

Elaborating further on MMSC 2009, Ng said the event that is entering its 10th year, will run for eight weeks from July 4 offering more exciting bargains, discounts, promotions and activities.

It will be launched by the Prime Minister's wife Datin Seri Rosmah Mansor at Pavillion Kuala Lumpur on July 5.

Ng said the country's main target tourists are from the Middle East, Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand and Brunei.

"We expect an influx of the tourists to come from the Middle East as it's a holiday season there at this time of year," she said.

The country is also seeing more tourists from China and India as well as Australia, who previously shopped in Singapore, but now view Malaysia as an attractive place to shop due to better value and a lower exchange rate.

"Many still do not know that Malaysia is a duty free country for various items such as luxury watches," she said, noting that the country is ranked among the top shopping destinations in the region.

MasterCard, the official card for the event, is offering prizes worth a total of RM100,000 to lucky shoppers.

State level launches of MMSC 2009 will take place in Penang (July 8), Kota Baru (July 10), Kota Kinabalu (July 11), Johor Baru and Miri (July 18).


----------



## Alle

I have heard and read a lot of good things about Malaysia and vacationing in Malaysia  .


----------



## nazrey

*Celebrity travel: Shoe designer Jimmy Choo on the relaxing joys of his Malaysian home country*
Mail Online, July 6, 2009 By Jimmy Choo
YTL Community










Malaysian marvel: Water villas at the Pangkor Laut resort

Every morning when I'm on holiday in Malaysia, I like to get up early and, before breakfast, take a long, slow walk along the beach. Sometimes, I'll sit quietly on the sand for a while and meditate, or I might simply watch the sun rise. It's one of my greatest pleasures.

I don't go barefoot in the sand, though - I wear sandals. You have to look after your feet, keep them clean and healthy. You should wash them every night in warm, salted water before going to bed.

It's not surprising that I love the coast, though I'm not so fond of the sea itself. I grew up on Penang island, the Pearl of the Orient, encircled by beautiful beaches. I was the only son, so my mum spoiled me. I wanted a moped, so she bought me one and I'd go off with a group of friends. We'd spend lots of time on the beach, fishing and camping out. But I was scared of the sea because I couldn't swim.

Then one day, when I was 14 or 15, a friend said: 'Come on, everybody can swim,' and pushed me off a promontory straight into the water. It was quite deep, over my head, and my friends were shouting 'Go on, swim!' - so I had to. 

Although I live in Britain - having arrived in 1980 to set up my label - Malaysia is still my country and I am proud to be an honorary ambassador. I have a lot of family there and go back about six times a year. I was in Penang, my home town, this Chinese New Year for the first time in 15 years. Usually I am in the UK to support London Fashion Week.

Malaysia has so much for holidaymakers to do and fantastic resorts, so I don't always stay with family. Pangkor Laut is one of my favourite places. Two weeks there and I'm a new person. It's a privately owned island three miles off the west coast of Malaysia along the Straits of Malacca, with a two-million-year-old rainforest and pristine beach around Emerald Bay. Only a fraction of the island - four acres --is occupied by the resort.










Sole man: Jimmy Choo (seen here at the Thermae Bath Spa)
is a big fan of massages

Joan Collins honeymooned there and I have stayed there twice. The Spa Village is world-renowned and offers Ayurvedic, Chinese and Malay treatments. The island is owned by YTL Hotels, who own and manage a collection of awardwinning resorts, hotels and spas.

I have also stayed at YTL's Cameron Highlands Resort, a boutique hideaway set in the middle of tea plantations in Pahang in Malaysia's largest hill region. I was there for ten days recently and I had a two-hour massage with the same Malay therapist every day in its spa . . . fantastic! Actress Keira Knightley was a guest not long ago at its sister resort, Spa Village Tembok Bali.

I love massages. It's very important that your body's chi, or lifeforce energy, flows smoothly - and meditation, yoga and massage can help. I find that one hour is never enough.

Mind you, you don't have to go all the way to Malaysia for a Malay massage - recently I went to Bath to visit the Thermae Bath Spa for its Malaysian Spa Festival. I had my first 'watsu' treatment - a shiatsu massage carried out while you float in water. I had trouble rousing myself afterwards.

Holidays are all about taking time to relax and do something you enjoy. That's so important because if you feel good, you pass that on to those around you. God gave me a good, comfortable life and I like to share that.

The thing I like to do on holiday best of all is sit with friends I have invited as my guests and just be together, have some delicious food and maybe some champagne - Dom Perignon is my favourite. If you pass something on, it makes you feel good, so you benefit and so do other people. It's good karma.I used to enjoy fishing on holiday, too. When I was young, my friends taught me how to chew up a piece of biscuit with sea water, then spit it on to the beach. Within minutes, a worm would come up, which we would use for bait.

More recently, my friend and fellow designer John Rocha revived my interest in fishing. But last year, I got a hook caught deep in the palm of my hand. A doctor had to push it right through to stop the barb catching and it was very painful. I talked to my spiritual teacher and decided it must have been a result of bad karma, a sign that I shouldn't fish any more.

I don't go anywhere without my Buddhist pendant. I also always carry two cameras with me in case I drop one, and I take a book of poetry and a notebook, to jot down ideas. I never sketch landscapes, only shoes! I take my MP3 player, too, so I can listen to music. I like Ronan Keating, and in particular his song When You Say Nothing At All. Ronan is another fan of Malaysia and has visited a few times.










Red alert: Keira Knightley is a fan of Pangkor Laut

There are so many extraordinary things for holidaymakers to see and do in peninsular Malaysia and the separate states of Sarawak and Sabah on the island of Borneo. You can take the Eastern& Oriental train through Malaysia from Bangkok in Thailand to the north and Singapore to the south, for example, and there's a new luxurious cruise on the theme 'Into the heart of Borneo' along Sarawak's rivers, with Pandaw Cruises.

Apart from its natural beauty and fantastic wildlife, such as orang-utans and Sumatran rhinoceros, the country has great activities, from diving and whitewater rafting to golf and bird- watching. Kuala Lumpur, the capital, is a 12-hour flight from the UK. It is, of course, a fantastic destination in itself, with wonderful art galleries, shops, markets and cultural events, including concerts and Formula 1 motor racing.

The Malay people are friendly and speak English well. Staff in the resorts are well trained and really look after guests.

Travel is very important, not just for relaxation but to improve our understanding of different cultures. For me, it's also a great source of inspiration for my designs. I travel a lot in Britain - I love London, the British countryside, Bath and Scotland - but Malaysia will always be top of my list. 

Jimmy Choo was talking to Wendy Gomersall



> *Jimmy Choo*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dato' Jimmy Choo OBE, born Jimmy Choo Yeang Keat, (Chinese: 周仰杰) is a London-based luxury fashion designer best known for his hand-made women's shoes, Jimmy Choo Ltd.


----------



## OtAkAw

^^That staircase leading to the waters of the sea looks absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## ethan

cozak said:


> Malaysia is a wonderful land to discovery. I have spent 2 weekends in Malaysia and I really like this.


I am glad that you like it...


----------



## nazrey

OtAkAw said:


> ^^That staircase leading to the waters of the sea looks absolutely mesmerizing.


Indeed!


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry projects 19 million tourist arrivals*
Friday July 17, 2009










Dr Ng launching the Mega Sale Carnival at KLIA

SEPANG: The Tourism Ministry has now adjusted this year’s target of achieving 20 million tourist arrivals to 19 million.

Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said there was a need to be realistic, given the current tough times.

“The World Tourism Organisation has recently announced a reduction of 8% in tourist arrivals globally from January to April this year,” she said at a press conference after launching the KL International Airport Mega Sale Carnival 2009 here yesterday.

Dr Ng said the influenza A (H1N1) had not even come into the picture during that period.

“In Asia and the South Pacific region, the decrease is 6% and this is a major reduction,” she said.

The reduced number of projected tourists was part of the ministry’s plan to achieve the targets it has set out to accomplish, she said.

Dr Ng added that the ministry has also decided to develop the rural tourism economy by promoting home-stay programmes and increasing the number of foreign language-speaking tour guides as part of its key results areas.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia forms council to promote healthcare tourism *
2009-07-21 19:04:45 
Source: http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-07/21/content_11746016.htm

KUALA LUMPUR, July 21 (Xinhua) -- The Malaysian Health Ministry announced on Tuesday that the ministry has established the *Malaysia Healthcare Travel Council (MHTC)* to promote and develop the health tourism industry for the country. 

The Malaysian Cabinet had agreed the proposal to form the MHTC earlier July as a department within the Malaysian Health Ministry,Malaysian Health Minister Liow Tiong Lai said after he launched the opening ceremony for the International Healthcare Conference and Exhibition in Kuala Lumpur Convention Center here. 

Liow said that Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak has identified health tourism as one of the strategies for rapid, sustained and higher economic growth, resulting in the establishment of MHTC. 

He said that Malaysia had received 375,000 medical tourists last year, according to the Association of Private Hospital of Malaysia. 

"Medical tourism has 20 percent growth every year, we still expect 10 percent growth this year despite economic downturn," he said, adding that the services of the Malaysia's healthcare tourism included medical check-up, eye-care and dental-care. 

Liow said that MHTC would be responsible for an advisory committee which would deal with policy issues and set direction for the healthcare industry. 

"The healthcare tourism run by the society in the past, now the(Malaysian) government will assist the industry," he said. 

He added that the committee was co-chaired by himself and the Malaysian Minister in the Prime Minister's Department, and embraced representatives from the government and the private sector involved in health tourism.


----------



## nazrey

*Tourist arrivals up, says Ng*
Thursday August 13, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: Despite the Influenza A (H1N1) scare and the economic slowdown, the number of tourists last month increased by 3.9% compared to the same period last year.

According to Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen, some two million tourists arrived in the country last month compared to 1.92 million in the same month last year.

Dr Ng attributed the increase to successful promotions and cooperation from the industry.

“Tourists for the first seven months of this year also increased by 3.6% to 13.35 million compared to 12.89 million for the corresponding period last year,” she told a press conference here yesterday.

The top 10 tourist generating markets for last month included Singapore, Thailand, Indonesia, United Kingdom, Australia and China.

For the same month, double-digit growth was recorded for tourist arrivals from the Netherlands (93.7% growth), Iran (88.8%), Myanmar, France, Turkey and Denmark, among others.

Dr Ng said Malaysia and Indonesia signed a memorandum of understanding on Monday to promote Malacca, Penang and Borobudur Temple under the one World Heritage Sites travel package.

“The package will target heritage and culture enthusiasts and senior citizens.

“It is a very special package that provides an unforgettable experience of visiting three heritage sites located in two countries under one package,” she added.

Tourism Malaysia chairman Datuk Dr Victor Wee said only competent tour guides who were trained in heritage tours would be promoting the package.

Meanwhile, Tourism Malaysia has appointed two new members to its board of directors. They are Sabah Tourism Board chairman Datuk Seri Tengku Dr Zainal Adlin and Borsamulu Resort Sdn Bhd managing director Datuk Robert Geneid in Sarawak.

Later in Petaling Jaya, Ng urged Malaysian Association of Tour and Travel Agents (Matta) to resolve its crisis immediately for the sake of the industry.

“Matta is an association and we cannot take sides. But they need to manage their problems and do it fast,” she said.

The association has been embroiled in controversy and a leadership tussle since its annual general meeting on June 27.

The Registrar of Societies is currently investigating the issue.


----------



## nazrey

*CNBC features Penang hospitals*
Thursday August 20, 2009

PENANG has been featured in a CNBC video which promoted its medical tourism.

State Tourism, Culture and Arts Committee chairman Danny Law Heng Kiang said the news network broadcast a six-minute video last Friday highlighting the reasons why patients chose Penang.

“We offer high quality ser-vices with more affordable pricing compared to Singapore as well as some western and European countries.

“So coming to Penang to seek medical treatment is like coming for a holiday as the state is a vacation destination with lots to offer,” Law said yesterday.

He said medical tourism not only helped the medical industry as other industries like airlines, hotels and food also benefited.

The video clip can be seen at http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1214756303&play=1.

Law said Penang Health Association chairman Datuk Dr Chan Kok Ewe was quo- ted in the broadcast as sa-ying that the state reco- rded RM171mil in profit from medical tourism last year with the figure expected to increase to RM180mil this year.

“The earning is two-thirds of the RM250mil profit from medical tourism nationwide. Dr Chan also said we had 212,000 foreign patients last year and the number is expected to climb to 230,000 this year.

“We have a steady 15% growth in the industry each year. This is good despite the current economic slowdown,” Law said.

He said the state government was grateful to all private hospitals for their initiative and continuous effort to upgrade their facilities and services.


----------



## 2206

by cheeseong
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheeseong/page352/

kundasang/mount kinabalu









road to heaven























[/


----------



## 2206

_Panoramio.com_

Karambunai


----------



## 2206

*Nexus Resort Karambunai* _Some Say It's Heaven_
kota kinabalu, sabah
by Leric click me for more


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Terengganu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located on the East Coast of Peninsular Malaysia, Tanjong Jara Resort is a sanctuary of luxury and well-being steeped in age-old Malay traditions. Designed to reflect the elegance and grandeur of 17th century Malay palaces, Tanjong Jara is a 99-room resort with an authentic taste of the region's spirit and an enduring embodiment of the gentle Malay art of service and hospitality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Tanjong Jara you can choose from a wide variety of possible experiences - lazy and languid, energetic and outdoors, indulgent and regenerative, cultural and enlightening - it is your choice whether you fold them into a single visit, or you craft each visit differently to meet your needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Philip Tan
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/philiptan/2912505608/


*24-Hour Room Service: Elegance and luxury in an idyllic setting*
By Sholto Byrnes Saturday, 29 August 2009
Source: http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...and-luxury-in-an-idyllic-setting-1778693.html










*Tanjong Jara, Malaysia*
The east coast of the Malaysian peninsula is washed by some of the most pristine waters in the region, containing spectacular marine parks, turtle hatcheries and coral reefs. Tanjong Jara, the jewel in the crown of the luxury YTL Resorts group, is the only hotel for hundreds of miles to match natural with man-made splendour – the quiet state of Terengganu has not yet made it onto the mass-market tourist map. 

First opened in 1979, Tanjong Jara was bought, then comprehensively refurbished and renovated by YTL a decade ago, its design based on the 17th-century palaces of the Malay sultans. It was way ahead of the trend for incorporating local rather than international style into its design and won an Aga Khan Award for Architecture. 

Although the steep pitched roofs, gables and intricately carved fretwork echo the heyday of the Malay rulers, it is doubtful that they ever lived as sumptuously as guests at the hotel do now, especially so after the resort opened its award-winning Spa Village. Here, traditional Malay treatments all begin with being bathed and blessed seven times with Mandi Bunga water, which is paraded to the spa in jars with trays of flowers each morning, accompanied by a slow drum beat which was originally part of a sultan's coronation ceremony. 

This procession happens just around the time late-risers finish breakfast, and is about the only sound to break the silence of a resort where the tempo is determinedly slow, the evening lights are dimmed, and the only drama comes from the occasional tropical storm. 

Visitors (such as the actor Sam Neill, who was there when I stayed) who are content to laze at such a pace may have to stir themselves from the shade of a beach-front sofa or pool-side lounger, so beguilingly calm is the atmosphere. Watersports, a gym and tennis courts are there for the active, although few availed themselves of these on my visit. Most took it easy with a book by the two pools, the larger of which has a built-in Jacuzzi and easy access to the fresh catches and grilled meats served at Nelayan (Malay for fisherman) restaurant. 

At the other end of the sprawling site, by the main entrance, Di Atas Sungei is built over a river channel. Here you discuss your dining requirements with a "talking menu" waiter (you can have pretty much anything you like, cooked however you want it) as the sound of the gamelan drifts over from the poolside Teratai Terrace bar. The only slight annoyance is the lack of a proper room service menu for those too relaxed to walk to a restaurant. 

*Location *

Tanjong Jara is eight kilometres from the coastal town of Dungun and one hour's drive south of Kuala Terengganu airport, which is a 45-minute flight from Kuala Lumpur. Set between tropical rainforest and the South China Sea, the resort has no neighbours; sandy beaches stretch to the horizon to the south, while a small promontory marks its limit to the north. For those who choose to explore, there are plenty of diversions: the chef accompanies visitors to the morning fish market in Dungun, a nature cruise travels up the nearby Marang river, and trips are available to the 200m-high Chemerung Waterfall, to the traditional artisans and shipyard in Kuala Terengganu and to the fabulous coral gardens at Tenggol Island, 45 minutes away by speedboat. 

*Comfort *

The low-lit rooms echo the colonnades of the main reception, with a series of dark wood arched panels covering the white walls of the main bedroom. A large double bed faces a TV and sound system built into a wooden pillar. Behind that, almost separating the room into two, is a lightly draped four-poster day bed, desk and chair. The wardrobe is a room in itself and the bathroom is enormous, fitted out with two washbasins, separate shower and large bath. Most of the hotel's 99 rooms are in two storey wooden chalets. Serambi rooms come with private verandas, Bambung without; single storey Anjung rooms have sunken baths and their own garden and the vast Anjung Suite has a bar and powder room. 

Tanjong Jara, Batu 8, Off Jalan Dungun, Dungun, Terengganu, Malaysia (00 609 845 1100; tanjongjararesort.com )


----------



## nazrey

*Tourists arrival up 4.4% despite flu and global downturn*
Saturday September 26, 2009
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2009/9/26/nation/4786788&sec=nation

KUALA LUMPUR: Tourists arrival to Malaysia has gone up by 4.4% in the first eight months of the year compared with the same period last year.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said this was despite the outbreak of the Influenza A(H1N1) and the global economic downturn.

From January to last month, the number of tourists to Malaysia increased to 15.38 million from 14.73 million during the same period last year.

In August alone, tourist arrivals rose by 10.4% to 2.03 million from 1.84 million last year.

“This is an encouraging figure,” said Dr Ng after launching the ministry’s 1Malaysia logo here yesterday.

“This shows that foreign visitors are visiting Malaysia although it is a challenging time now.”

She said tourists from China increased by 14.8% (104,473 people) in August alone, while visitors from Taiwan rose by 30.4% (26,032), Australia, 26.6% (42,969), Britain 16.5% (44.519) and the United States 1.4% (19,557).

Tourists from Singapore increased by 22% (1.09 million) and India by 1.3% (42,332), while visitors from Thailand, Indonesia and South Korea dropped by 5.2% (114,555), 9.9% (181,634) and 15.2% (23,305) respectively.

Dr Ng said tourists from Saudi Arabia and the UAE also decreased by 41.8% and 66.8% to 8,366 and 1,880 respectively due to the Ramadan month. But tourists from Iran increased by 47.9% to 9,470.

Although tourists from most of the popular countries increased, the occupancy rate at local hotels dropped by 3% from January to August compared with last year.

“The decrease shows that visitors are mostly staying with their friends or relatives as well as going for home stay,” Dr Ng said.


----------



## 2206

*Mantanani / Mermaid Island, SABAH*

http://www.malaysiasite.nl/mantananieng.htm










*Pulau Mantanani* is a group of three isolated islands northwest of Kota Belud, 80 km north of Kota Kinabalu. It was so isolated in fact that not until recently, only a few locals knew the existence of the islands. 

But most popular attraction of Pulau Mantanani are the *dugongs (sea cows). *Here you can swim with them. The island is virtually unknown to most people, although the indigenous Ubian fishing tribe here have for years sighted dugongs. 

The sheltered bays around the Mantanani Islands seem to provide the ideal habitats for dugongs. Sea grass beds are found on shallow sandy areas within the encircling fringing reef of the islands. A small human population has caused minimum pollution and there is little noisy boat traffic.

Near Mantanani Islands many local fishermen have seen dugongs for as long as they can remember, although the sightings are less frequent in recent times. Fortunately, the local people are not used eating dugongs.

The dugong (Dugong dugon) is endangered by hunting (men and sharks) and by destruction of its natural habitat.

In many regions worldwide dugongs are facing the threat of extinction, and it is likely that this is also the case in Sabah. 
In the World Conservation Union Red Data book dugongs are listed as "vulnerable to extinction" and the international trade in dugong artefacts has been prohibited in the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species. 

The most famous dugong is Nicky, a young male dugong who frequents the warm tropical waters around the Mantanani Islands. Nicky gets his name from the small cut or "nick" in his left tail fluke, and this is the way you can recognize him. He is a juvenile male of about 2 meters (6.5 feet) in length - he still has much growing to reach maturity (mature dugongs are up to 3 meters or 10 feet long). 
Usually you can see Nicky alone, although there are other dugongs in the vicinity. Sometimes you can see a mother and her calf. 

Dugongs are often called sea cows due to their large size and herbivorous nature. While they may consume over 15 different species of sea grasses, their preferred varieties (which are found in abundance on Mantanani) are species of the genera Halodule and Halophila. Dugongs consume vast quantities of sea grass: a fully-grown dugong will eat up to 35 kg per day, a tenth of its body weight. As they pluck up the sea grass, the dugongs leave tell-tale meandering paths of white sand in their wake -- a feeding trail.

Dugongs do not consume the blades of the grass alone, but pluck up the nutritious rhizomes, or roots, growing under the sand. Since they require such large quantities of sea grass each day, they may have to move between feeding sites allowing grazed areas to regenerate. Despite their large dimensions of over 3m in length and 350 kg, dugongs can reach top speeds of 25 kmh. The average cruising speed of 10 kmh can be sustained for long periods and the dugong may travel for hundreds of km in just a few days. The pectoral flippers are used for steering and braking, and also for sculling to keep the head above water when it breathes in choppy seas.

Mantanani Island Resort is located at the western end of the largest island and lies on the edge of an enchanting white sandy bay. Nestled among the tall coconut trees are 9 rustic beach chalets that come with attached bathrooms, hot showers and air conditioning. 

The resort caters not only to divers and bird watchers but it is also the perfect getaway for anyone who appreciates the serenity and tranquillity of a paradise island.

To get to Mantanani, one would have to take a direct flight from KLIA to Kota Kinabalu in Sabah. From Kota Kinabalu, make your way to Kota Belud by road, which takes about an hour. Once in Kota Belud you would have to take a speedboat, which can take up to another hour to get to Pulau Mantanani.


http://www.scubaparadiseborneo.com.my/photo.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia a big Asian region winner at World Travel Awards*
Monday November 9, 2009 By CHOI TUCK WO










All smiles: MAS regional manager for United Kingdom and Ireland Syed Abdillah 
Syed Aziz (second from left) and Dr Munir (third from left) posing with their 
awards after the ceremony in London on Saturday. With them are (from left) 
Lilis Surianty, Huong, Yvonne Kow and Miss China Yu Sheng.

LONDON: Malaysia swept seven Asian awards at the prestigious World Travel Awards 2009’s regional finals here on Saturday.

Dubbed the “Oscars” of the global tourism industry, the awards are recognised as the highest accolade within the travel industry.

Malaysia Airlines bagged Asia’s Leading Airline award, while Resorts World Genting scooped Asia’s Leading Family Resort and Asia’s Leading Casino Resort titles.

Tourism Malaysia’s “Malaysia: Truly Asia” tagline was also voted Asia’s leading marketing campaign at the star-studded function in Grosvenor House, a JW Marriot Hotel, in London’s Mayfair.

Hilton Kuala Lumpur took home two titles — for Asia’s Leading City Hotel and Asia’s Leading Design Hotel — while Asia’s Leading Airport Hotel award went to Pan-Pacific Kuala Lumpur International Airport Hotel.

MAS chairman Tan Sri Dr Munir Majid and Genting Malaysia Berhad president and chief operating officer Datuk Lee Choong Yan received their awards from Miss Vietnam/ Miss World 2009 contestant Huong Giang.

Dr Majid said the recognition bore testament that the global industry and travellers recognised the national carrier’s brand of service delivery.

“Our focus has always been on serving customers, with a commitment towards continuous service, improvement and delivery,” he said.

Lee said the awards would further encourage them to consistently provide memorable guest experience through innovative products and services.

“I am also confident these awards will help Malaysia enhance its reputation in the tourism industry and attract more visitors to our resort and the country,” he added.

Regional awards were also presented to winners in the Australasia and Indian Ocean as well as the Caribbean and South America regions.

In the category of individual countries, Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur was voted Malaysia’s Leading Hotel; Ritz-Carlton Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia’s Leading Business Hotel); Sheraton Langkawi Resort (Malay*sia’s Leading Resort) and Shangri-La’s Rasa Sayang Resort and Spa in Penang (Malaysia’s Leading Spa Resort).

The event was attended by more than 1,000 senior management and decision-makers from the global travel and tourism industry.


----------



## nazrey

*World Travel Awards 2009*



rizalhakim said:


> taken from http://www.worldtravelawards.com
> 
> Asia's Leading Airline -Malaysia Airlines
> Asia's Leading Casino Resort - Resorts World Genting, Malaysia
> Asia's Leading City Hotel - Hilton Kuala Lumpur
> Asia's Leading Design Hotel - Hilton Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Asia's Leading Family Resort - Resorts World Genting, Malaysia
> Asia's Leading Marketing Campaign - Malaysia - Truly Asia
> 
> 
> Malaysia's Leading Business Hotel - Ritz-Carlton Kuala Lumpur
> Malaysia's Leading Hotel - Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur
> Malaysia's Leading Resort - Sheraton Langkawi Resort
> Malaysia's Leading Spa Resort - Shangri-La's Rasa Sayang Resort and Spa


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia wins more ‘Oscars’*
Tuesday November 10, 2009 By CHOI TUCK WO
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2009/11/10/nation/5079356&sec=nation










Best of the best: Lee showing the award with Miss World Malaysia 2009 
Thanuja Ananthan and reigning Miss World Russia Kseniya Sukhinova in 
London on Sunday.

LONDON: Malaysia bagged two world awards at the World Travel Awards 2009 grand finals here on Sunday.

The success came hot on the heels of the seven Asian awards won by Malaysia at the event’s regional finals the night before.

Resorts World Genting scooped the World’s Leading Casino Resort title for the fourth year running, beating 15 other casino resorts, ranging from the likes of Caesars Palace in Las Vegas to The Venetian in Macau.

The hilltop resort had picked up Asia’s Leading Family Resort and Asia’s Leading Casino Resort awards on Saturday.

*Pan-Pacific Kuala Lumpur International Airport Hotel *was voted the World’s Leading Airport Hotel for the second year running at the event at Grosvenor House, a JW Marriot Hotel, in London’s Mayfair district.

The night before, the hotel was also named Asia’s Leading Airport Hotel, the second time it had won the title.

Genting Malaysia Bhd president and chief operating officer Datuk Lee Choong Yan and Pan Pacific Hotels group’s global sales manager (UK & Ireland) Sheila Ainscough received their awards from Miss South Africa Tatum Keshwar and Miss Spain Estibaliz Pereira respectively.

Lee said they were extremely proud to have won the world title for the fourth time.

“This award is for our 13,000 employees who have worked tirelessly to serve the resort’s 19 million visitors every year,” he said.

Lee added that it was great to be recognised by the global travel and tourism industry which had helped the resort reach out to its customers worldwide.

Ainscough said she was thrilled with the award as it reinforced the perception of the hotel as a prestigious brand in Asia and the international market.

“What set us apart are our service and a dedication to service levels as well as the standards in terms of facilities,” she added.

The event was attended by more than 1,000 senior management and decision-makers from the global travel and tourism industry.

*Dubbed the “Oscars”, the awards are recognised as the highest accolade within the travel industry.*

Votes are cast globally in 919 categories by travel professionals from 183,000 travel agencies, tour and transport companies and tourism organisations in more than 160 countries.


----------



## Aan

I'm just curious, are those all tourists or are (muslim) malaysian women allowed to wear clothes like this without hiding skin?


----------



## jlshyang

Aan said:


> I'm just curious, are those all tourists or are (muslim) malaysian women allowed to wear clothes like this without hiding skin?


Malaysia is a diverse nation where although it is predominantly Muslim, the percentage of Muslims in Malaysia is about 60% of the population whereby the other 40% are non-Muslims. Malaysian Muslims are divided into liberal and conservative Muslims so it is usually up to them to decide on their dressing. 

There are Islamic laws that prohibit 'excessive showing of skin' among Muslims but the enforcement differs from state to state. The enforcement is generally stricter in smaller cities and townships but it doesn't apply to tourists and non-Muslims.


----------



## Aan

Yeah, I've been there for few days, especially liked Melaka with muslim, hindu and chinese temple on one street close to each other, but haven't been anywhere on beach (don't counting ugly Penang, next time will visit islands/beaches), so I was interested about dressing of muslim women, if they are allowed to wear normal swimsuit/bikini and if they do that if it's up on them.


----------



## nazrey

You can *learn* all Malaysian woman style here > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765480


----------



## 2206

:drool: _*Simply Heaven!*_ :drool:
LAND BELOW THE WIND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46654485

by dusunman
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dusunman/page2/

Mount Kinabalu from Mengkabong River Tuaran


















Misty morning in Tambunan valley









Sunset at Sutera Harbour









Blue Sunset









Sunset at UMS Jetty









Others Sunset At Sutera Harbour


----------



## nazrey

*Tourism Malaysia's Frankfurt Office Introduces Affordable Packages*
December 22, 2009 12:34 PM
By Manik Mehta

FRANKFURT, Dec 22 (Bernama) -- Tourism traffic from Germany to Malaysia recorded a 17.2 per cent growth from January to November this year, with a total of 118,526 tourists, while the number of tourists from Switzerland grew by 9.7 per cent to 26,194.

The Tourism Malaysia director here, Syed Yahya Syed Othman, said he expected the number of German tourists to Malaysia to rise to more than 20 per cent by end of the year despite the recession and lower budget allocations.

German awareness of Malaysia as a tourism destination had improved considerably and most Germans now knew Malaysia well, he told Bernama.

He said that despite a 20 per cent budget cut and other constraints, Tourism Malaysia had been introducing new products and packages at very affordable prices to attract more tourists from Germany and other countries, besides entering into smart partnerships with key tourism players facing a similar situation.

Besides organising familiarisation tours for travel and tour operators and the media, the Frankfurt office had also launched an "E-Learning Academy" for tour agents in the German-speaking countries comprising Germany, Austria and Switzerland.

"The purpose of this e-learning programme is to educate agents about Malaysia, provide them updated information about Malaysia, coordinate marketing and other activities, besides serving as a platform for interactive contacts between Tourism Malaysia and participants and also within the travel community itself.

"This will enable the agents to provide accurate and updated information to their customers," Syed Yahya said, adding that some 13,000 participants from Germany, Austria and Switzerland had taken part in the programme.

The Frankfurt office was also promoting the home stay packages, which included a stay in a Malaysian home to give the tourists a genuine feeling of having stayed with a Malaysian family, he said.

With Malaysia Airlines (MAS) being not able to offer adequate flights from Germany, the Frankfurt office was also tapping the services offered by Singapore Airlines which recently announced that it would intro duce non-stop flights to Munich, the second point after Frankfurt, he said.

"We are working with Singapore Airlines, Emirates, Etihad and, from next year, also with Oman airline."

He hoped that AirAsia, Malaysia's low-cost carrier, would fly to an airport in Germany since there was demand for seats from Germany to Malaysia.

He said the Tourism Malaysia office in Frankfurt was making preparations to participate in the International Tourism Bourse, the world's biggest tourism show, to be held in Berlin in March next year.

"We have participated in more than 17 exhibitions and other events this year. In 2010 we plan to organise roadshows in Germany and Switzerland," he said.

"For 2010, we are targeting a growth of 20 per cent. Malaysia is the only country in Southeast Asia where tourism traffic shows signs of increasing, according to the World Tourism Organisation.

"Although Thailand and Bali continue to be popular, Malaysia's popularity is also growing," he added.

He said German tourists looked for cultural attractions, nature, heritage, lifestyle, sun and beaches.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Growing Malaysian Market In Macau's Tourism Sector Anticipated*
December 22, 2009 15:48 PM 

KUCHING, Dec 22 (Bernama) -- Malaysia is expected to continue being a growing market for Macau's tourism sector, especially with the recent pick-up following signs of recovery from the Influenza A(H1N1) and global economic crisis.

Macau Government Tourist Office (MGTO) representative in Malaysia, marketing manager Ho Yoke Ping, said today there were thrice daily direct flights from Kuala Lumpur besides thrice weekly from Kuching and four times weekly from Kota Kinabalu and Penang to Macau currently.

"The AirAsia passenger load to Macau, which marked the 10th anniversary of its return to China on Sunday, is normally about 70 per cent but fully packed during peak season like schools holidays," she told reporters after hosting an appreciation luncheon for local tour and travel agents and the media here.

She said the Malaysian market, which was among its top tourist arrivals, saw 286,000 visiting Macau from January to November this year compared to about 400,000 during the same period last year, due partly to the global recession and H1N1 pandemic.

The 29-square kilometre Chinese territory of 500,000 population recorded about 27 million visitors last year.

While Macau's reputation as a "casino" destination due to its vibrant gambling industry appealed to the older generation, Ho said a survey conducted by MGTO showed that the younger set preferred its Portuguese-influence heritage, unique Macanese food and entertainment.

Apart from having five Unesco accredited heritage sites as well as the newly opened typhoon-shaped Science Centre, many events were being organised throughout the year, particularly during the summer months, she said.

Ho said for Malaysians planning to visit Macau, they would have to apply for visas if their stay surpassed 30 days while valid document was necessary in order to cross over mainland China via the Pearl River Delta region.

Hong Kong could also be reached from Macau by a 45-minute ferry crossing, which operated on an hourly frequency daily, she said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
- 2007 in Malaysia
- 2008 in Malaysia
*Events
January*
1 January – The Anti-Corruption Agency (ACA) has changed its name to the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC). 
(Note: Corruption Perceptions Index 2009)

*February*
3 February – The Sultan of Perak, Sultan Azlan Shah celebrates his Silver Jubilee of reigning in the state of Perak.
24 February – The official launching of the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC).

*March*
16 March – RTM's third channel, Muzik Aktif is launched from Angkasapuri, Kuala lumpur.
28 March – The lights of the world's tallest twin towers, Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur and the city of Putrajaya were turned off during *Earth Hour* campaign.

*April*
*3 April – Najib Tun Razak becomes the sixth Malaysian Prime Minister replacing Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.*
4 April – Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad rejoins UMNO.
5 April – *"1Malaysia" *(One Malaysia) concept is launched.










9 April – Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin is appointed Deputy Prime Minister of Malaysia.
14 April – Kota Iskandar in Nusajaya becomes Johor’s state new administrative capital after Johor Bahru.
15 April – Proton Exora, the first Proton's MPV is launched.










24 April – Lumut, the home base of the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) is declared as "Naval Town".

*May*
23 May – Malaysia plans to build the third crossing bridge connecting Pengerang in the eastern of Johor to Changi in Singapore

*June*
1 June – TV3 celebrates its 25th anniversary.










22 June – MEASAT-3A satellite is launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome, Kazakhstan.










*July*
8 July – The Cabinet decides that all national primary and secondary schools will teach Science and Mathematics in Bahasa Melayu (Malay Language) and mother tongue for national-type primary schools beginning 2012.
11 July – Najib Tun Razak marks his 100 days as a Prime Minister. He announcing 11 people-friendly measures to all Malaysians – including a toll discount for frequent users and a new trust fund – to address some longstanding public grievances.
14 July – Malaysia's second micro satellite Razak SAT is launched to orbit.










27 July – The New Sarawak State Legislative Assembly Building in Kuching, Sarawak was officially opened by Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin.










31 July – The Amanah Saham 1Malaysia (AS1M) scheme is launched.

*August*
9 August – The teaching of Mathematics and Science in English will be extended to 2014. The current cohort of students studying Mathematics and Science in English can continue to do so until they finish their secondary school.
31 August – The 52th Merdeka Day celeberations is held at the Malaysian Houses of Parliament for the first time.

*September*
1 September – French "Spiderman" Alain Robert was arrested after successfully scaling Petronas Towers, in his third attempt on the nation's tallest structure.










3 September – Malaysia's first ever submarine KD Tunku Abdul Rahman arrives in Port Klang, Selangor.










9 September – The Malaysians Unite for Road Safety (MUFROS) 090909 campaign is launched
15 September – The new Malaysia's own Formula 1 team, "1Malaysia F1 Team" is launched.










25 September – The Automated Enforcement System (AES) will be introduced for all expressways and highways in Malaysia.

*October*
October 2009 - Test runs for the new four-car trains (rapid KL) begin.










1 October – The National Language Month of Bulan Bahasa Kebangsaan is launched.
19 October – Malaysia Day on 16 September is declared as the annual national public holiday starting 2010 next year.
26 October – Tuanku Muhriz is installed as the 11th Yang di-Pertuan Besar of Negeri Sembilan.

*November*
23 November – Perodua Alza, the first Perodua's MPV is launched.










*December*
15 December - Launching of KTM’s new electric train set in Kuala Lumpur










17 December – Malaysian football team wins gold medal ended a 20-year gold drought after beating Vietnam 1-0 in the 2009 SEA Games football men's final in Vientiane, Laos.










18 December – Malaysia's pick: Truli (Italy), Kovalainen (Finland) and Fairuz (Malaysia)
They will spearhead the 1 Malaysia F1 team in Malaysia's debut in the 2010 Formula 1 session.










18 December – Malaysia hopes to bid for the 2019 Asian Games in Kuala Lumpur, after two failed attempts.










HAPPY NEW YEAR MALAYSIA!!!!


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*9-15 February 2009 – Le Tour de Langkawi 2009*
The Tour de Langkawi is an annual cycling race which is held in Malaysia since 1996. The name of the event comes from the starting point of the first few editions, in Langkawi, Kedah, although some later editions did not include Langkawi in the race at all. The race is part of the *UCI Asia Tour.*

Four jerseys are contested during the race, although in history the jersey colours changed all the time to suit the sponsor, they are general leader; sprint winner; king of the mountains and best Asian rider. In addition, there are two team titles to honour the best team and also the best Asian team.

The tour is the biggest cycling event in Asia, and it is the only one in Asia to have granted two hors-category. However, the latest edition of the tour was influenced by the failure to pay the prize money from organiser, lack of management and also some financial difficulties.



> Race Route 2009


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*3-5 April 2009 Malaysian Grand Prix*



















Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*18-20 July – Manchester United Asia Tour 2009: Bukit Jalil Stadium, Kuala Lumpur
Manchester United vs Malaysia XI*
Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*28 September-4 October – ATP Proton Malaysian Open 2009
Putra Indoor Stadium, Kuala Lumpur*
Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*6-8 November – Putrajaya Waterski World Cup 2009
Water Sports Complex, Putrajaya*
WORLD CUP SERIES HAS PERFECT 2009 FINALE IN PUTRAJAYA MALAYSIA
Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*2-6 December – World Match Racing Tour (WMRT) 2009
Monsoon Cup @ Pulau Duyong, Kuala Terengganu*
Variation of venues, shifts in weather patterns and different boat designs can only mean more excitement in the World Match Racing Tour (WMRT), which will wrap up for the year with its final round in Malaysian waters during the Monsoon Cup at Pulau Duyong in December.
Sultan Mahmud International Airport, Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*19-20 December – "Russia v Asia" clash: Showdown of Champion 2009
Malawati Indoor Stadium, Shah Alam, Selangor*
RUSSIAN tennis stars Elena Dementieva and Maria Kirilenko will take on Zheng Jie of China and Sania Mirza of India in a "Russia v Asia" clash at Malawati Stadium in Shah Alam on Dec 19-20.
Photos from Flickr
Maria Kirilenko (Russia) & Elena Dementieva (Russia)



















Malawati Indoor Stadium @ Shah Alam Sports Complex/Zheng Jie (China) & Sania Mirza (India)

















Malawati Indoor Stadium
Shah Alam, Selangor












> *That’s the way to move up tennis ladder, says former queen Kournikova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kournikova is the event ambassador of the tennis challenge which will take place at the Malawati Stadium, Shah Alam, Malaysia on Dec 19-20, to feature Elena Dementieva and Maria Kirilenko of Russia, China's Zheng Jie and Sania Mirza of India. Handout LD S


Arrived KLIA - Oct 26, 2009/ @ Pavilion KL


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*25 October – Black Eyed Peas: Arthur's Day Celebration*
Arthur's Day - Guinness' 250th Anniversary!
Black Eyed Peas landed in Kuala Lumpur, to perform for their *4th time* in a country. Arthur’s Day celebration concert happening at Sunway Surf Beach, Selangor
Photos from google



















Sunway Lagoon, Resort Hotel & Spa - Selangor
from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*2009 in Malaysia*
*7 - 9 June 2009 – The 65th IATA Annual General Meeting (AGM) and World Air Transport Summit*
The 65th IATA Annual General Meeting (AGM) and World Air Transport Summit took place in Kuala Lumpur, 7 - 9 June 2009, hosted by Malaysian Airlines.
Photos from google


























From flickr


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR 2010!
Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*M’sia projected to attract 23.5 million tourists in 2009 *
10th January, 2010 
http://www.newsabahtimes.com.my/nstweb/fullstory/35084

PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia is projected to attract 23.5 million tourists in 2009, generating about RM51 billion in tourism receipts despite lower projection in international tourist arrivals worldwide for the year.

“Last year was indeed a challenging year for many countries,” said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak in his speech at the Malaysia Tourism Awards 2008/2009 at the Putrajaya International Convention Centre, here last night.

The text of his speech was read by Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.

Najib had cited The World Tourism Organisation (UNWTO), which forecasted a five per cent decline in international tourist arrivals worldwide for the full year 2009 compared to 2008.

“However, Malaysia has shown its resilience in facing such odds by actually recording growth in tourist arrivals,” he said.

In fact, the targeted 19 million international tourist arrivals forecasted for 2009 was well achieved by October, he added.

He noted that the country registered a mere 5.5 million tourist arrivals in 1998, contributing some RM8.5 billion in receipts.

“It seems the crisis has reinforced commitments for closer collaboration among industry players and spurred the tourism industry players to innovate and sustain tourism growth.

“This remarkable performance in the face of adversity only demonstrates the fact that the tourism industry is capable of greater growth.

“With resilience, innovation, product quality and excellent service standards, the tourism industry, a part of the larger services sector, is seen to have a critical role in our journey towards making Malaysia a developed nation by the year 2020,” he added.

Najib, who is also the Finance Minister, reiterated that a total of RM899 million would be allocated to boost the tourism industry this year.

The government had also introduced the liberalisation of 27 service sub-sectors such as health, tourism and transport, he said.

“The government recognised the vital role of the tourism industry as the second largest foreign exchange earner to our economy,” said the Prime Minister.

At the function, former Tourism Minister Tan Sri Abdul Kadir Sheikh Fadzir received the newly introduced Prime Minister’s Special Award while the president of the Malaysian Homestay Association, Sahariman Hamdan, received the Tourism Minister’s Award.


----------



## nazrey

*Watch 'A New Malaysia' on CNBC *










CNBC will be televising 'A New Malaysia' (A Journey Through Time 2009) episode 1 at Luxury Channel, CNBC TV. Join millions around the globe to watch this exciting programme. Europe, Middle East and Africa will be televised a week later due to the world Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland.

*Viewing Times:*
*Asia Pacific, Malaysia*
Saturday, Jan 30 at 5.30pm
Sunday, Jan 31 at 6.30pm

*Viewing Times:*
*Europe (CET), UK(GMT)*
Friday, Feb 5 at 11.00pm(CET), 10.00pm(GMT)
Saturday, Feb 6 & Sunday Feb 7 at 8.30pm(CET), 7.30pm(GMT)

*Viewing Times:*
*(Repeat)
Asia Pacific, Malaysia*
Saturday, Feb 6 at 5.30pm
Sunday, Feb 7 at 6.30pm　

My warmest wishes,
Tan Sri (Dr) Francis Yeoh
Managing Director, YTL Corp Bhd
Source: YTL Community


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry targets 24 million tourist arrivals for 2010 *
28th January, 2010 
http://www.newsabahtimes.com.my/nstweb/fullstory/35639

BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN: Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen is confident of 24 million tourist arrivals this year, an increase from the 23.65 million recorded last year.

Announcing the target at the National Tourism Organisations (NTOs) media briefing for Malaysia yesterday, she said it would be achieved through several strategies such as holding new international events while continuing with existing events.

“We will continue with the F1 Petronas Grand Prix at Sepang in April, Colours of Malaysia cultural performance, and bring back the International Floral Parade, in conjunction with the Floral Festival in Putrajaya.

“We will also be organising the first Malaysian contemporary art festival from July to September,” she said, during the briefing held in conjunction with the Asean Tourism Forum (ATF) 2010.

Last year, Malaysia recorded an increase of 7.2 per cent in tourist arrivals, from 22.05 million the previous year.

Another target set by the country is to increase the number of repeat visitors and the average length of stay, said Dr Ng.

“Currently, the average length of stay is 6.4 days and we want to increase it to eight days.

“We also want to increase the percentage of repeat visitors from developed countries, from the current 17 per cent (of overall tourist arrivals) to 30 per cent, maybe in three years’ time and gradually to 50 per cent in five years,” she added.

To a question, Dr Ng said Malaysia would focus on the Middle East market besides China and India where sufficient visibility and promotional activities would be held, and even promoting ‘Malaysia, My Second Home’ to its people.

Popular travel guidebook Lonely Planet has chosen Malaysia as one of the world’s top 10 countries to visit for 2010, where the country was the only Southeast Asian country in the top ten list.

The guide has also identified Malaysia as one of the ‘Best Value Destinations for 2010’, in addition to being among the ‘top spots for medical adventures’.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia voted Asia’s 2nd best destination by ‘Go Asia’*
Published: Thursday March 11, 2010 MYT 1:10:00 PM

BERLIN: Malaysia was declared the second best destination in Asia by 'Go Asia', a tourism marketing network specialising in Asia, which gave good marks to the overall facilities available for tourism in Malaysia.

In addition, the Frankfurt office of Tourism Malaysia was voted as the third best foreign tourist promotion office in Frankfurt, decided over a number of factors including staff response to queries and professionalism.

Azizan Noordin, Tourism Malayia deputy director-general, who is heading the large Malaysian contingent here, including tour operators and hoteliers, told Bernama that he was "very happy" with the award.

The 'Go Asia' initiative was founded in 2003 to enhance marketing in German-speaking regions. It currently has 28 members consisting of tour operators, airlines and tourism boards.

*Malaysia has also been listed as one of the 10 top destinations of the world by Lonely Planet. *

With the world economy rebounding, Tourism Malaysia has also increased its overall tourist arrival projection from 23.6 million to 24 million in 2010 with many experts in this part of the world saying that the number could be "easily crossed".

Tourism traffic from Germany posted a double-digit growth of 15% last year to 128,288 arrivals.

Azizan said Malaysia's homestay programmes which are popular with Koreans and Japanese who stay for two to three days with Malaysian families to get a first-hand experience of living in a Malaysian home, would be marketed in Germany and other European countries.

German tourists to Malaysia stay for an average of 10.3 nights, far more than other nationals.

"We will be promoting high-end packages this year in the German market. We have organised some special events for this segment. The Grand Prix Petronas project is being organised in collaboration with Mercedes Benz. "Another attractive event will be the International Shoe Festival in Malaysia. Jimmy Choo, the Malaysian shoe icon, will host this event.

"This will be followed by the Malaysian Contemporary Art Tourism Festival," said Azizan.

Berlin Mayor Klaus Wowereit, accompanied by the Federal German Minister for Economics and Technology, Rainer Bruederle, on Wednesday visited the Malaysian pavilion that featured a Malacca kampung house. - Bernama


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> *Watch 'A New Malaysia' on CNBC *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC will be televising 'A New Malaysia' (A Journey Through Time 2009) episode 1 at Luxury Channel, CNBC TV. Join millions around the globe to watch this exciting programme. Europe, Middle East and Africa will be televised a week later due to the world Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland.
> 
> *Viewing Times:*
> *Asia Pacific, Malaysia*
> Saturday, Jan 30 at 5.30pm
> Sunday, Jan 31 at 6.30pm
> 
> *Viewing Times:*
> *Europe (CET), UK(GMT)*
> Friday, Feb 5 at 11.00pm(CET), 10.00pm(GMT)
> Saturday, Feb 6 & Sunday Feb 7 at 8.30pm(CET), 7.30pm(GMT)
> 
> *Viewing Times:*
> *(Repeat)
> Asia Pacific, Malaysia*
> Saturday, Feb 6 at 5.30pm
> Sunday, Feb 7 at 6.30pm
> 
> My warmest wishes,
> Tan Sri (Dr) Francis Yeoh
> Managing Director, YTL Corp Bhd
> Source: YTL Community


^^


----------



## nazrey

> Sibu is an inland town, and the capital of Sibu District (229.8 square kilometers) in Sibu Division, Sarawak, east Malaysia.


*Miss Tourism Intercontinental World contest in May*
Tuesday March 30, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/3/30/sarawak/5952606&sec=sarawak

SIBU will host the preview of Miss Tourism Intercontinental World in May.

The contestants for the beauty pageant from 36 countries will arrive here on May 11.

During their three-day stay here, they will visit the famed Sibu Central Market and be treated to local delicacies.

On the same day, the beauties will visit the Jade Dragon Temple at KM26, Sibu-Bintulu road.

The Photographic Society of Sibu and the Sibu Municipal Council are organising a photography contest involving the contestants.

In the evening, the contestants will parade through Sibu town before performing at the “Miss 1Malaysia Night” at Sibu Gateway.

The highlight of their visit will be on the evening of May 13 when the Miss Tourism Intercontinental World Charity Night is held at a local hotel.

Proceeds from the sales of tickets for the charity dinner will be donated to various needy organisations.

Sarawak has been hosting the Miss Tourism Intercontinental World contest since 2003 and this year’s contest is held in conjunction with the fifth anniversary of Miri’s elevation to city status on May 20.

This pageant is ranked as one of the world’s top five beauty contests.


----------



## suzan

OMG I love Malaysia.
We went on out honeymoon in 2005. We love it, I wish we lived there hehe!, seriously.!!
We went to Penang and KL. LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT! We are planning to visit it again soon..


----------



## XNeo

suzan said:


> OMG I love Malaysia.
> We went on out honeymoon in 2005. We love it, I wish we lived there hehe!, seriously.!!
> We went to Penang and KL. LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT! We are planning to visit it again soon..


Hi Suzan,

Malaysia do have what we called ' Malaysia My Second Home Programme' - http://www.mm2h.gov.my/


good to know you had a pleasant stay here during ur honeymoon.
.
t care then.


----------



## nazrey

---


----------



## nazrey

> *2010 in Malaysia*
> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> *Events
> January*
> 1 January – The new Melaka's state administrative centre, Hang Tuah Jaya officially declared as a municipality.
> 4 January – Datuk Abu Kassim Mohammad is sworn in as a new Chief Commissioner of the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC).
> 18 January – *MyID*, Malaysian electronic government transactions is launched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin launched the MyID initiative that uses the MyKad number as the sole reference number for Malaysians in their transactions as an individual with the government agencies. The Deputy Prime Minister said the launching of the MyID initiative was an effort at improving the service delivery system and facilitating everyone in making whatever transactions with the government agencies.
> 
> *February*
> 2 February – The *ICAO* version of Malaysian passport is launched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 February – Penang Hill’s iconic funicular train make its final run after 87 years and it will be replaced by a RM63 mil upgraded system, which is expected to be ready in seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *March*
> 2 March – Nibong Tebal MP Tan Tee Beng quits Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party.
> 3 March - Proton's Emas launched in Geneva. Malaysia's first "global car' and is expected to be in production by 2012.
> 'Emas" is an acronym for Eco Mobility Advance Solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton adviser Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad posing beside the Emas with Proton Holdings Berhad chairman Datuk Mohd Nadzmi Mohd Salleh and group managing director Datuk Haji Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir (left) as the car was launched at the 80th Geneva Motorshow.
> 8 March – Norwegian Crown Prince Haakon Magnus and Crown Princess Mette-Merit visits Malaysia.
> 14 March – Malaysia's World no.1 badminton player, Lee Chong Wei wins All England men's title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 March – The Malaysia's New Economic Model (NEM) is unveiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April*
> 3 April – Najib Tun Razak marks his first years as a Prime Minister.
> 12 April – Najib Tun Razak meets US President, Barack Obama for the first time during the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 April – Bakar Arang, Kedah's state assemblyman Tan Wei Shu quits Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party.
> 19 April – Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party treasurer for Hulu Selangor, Dr Halili Rahmat quits the party and join UMNO.
> 20 April – Two Perak PKR wanita leaders Roshanita Mohd Basir and Soraya Sulaiman quit the party to join UMNO.
> 22 April – Kelantan PKR youth chief Wan Khairul Ihsan Wan Ahmad and secretary Ezri Zainal Abidin quit the party to join UMNO.
> 
> *May*
> 13 May – Najib Tun Razak announced that the Malaysian economy recorded a robust growth of 10.1% in first quarter of 2010, the highest first-quarter growth the country has seen since the year 2000.
> 24 May – Malaysia agreed to move the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) station at Tanjong Pagar to the Woodlands Train Checkpoint by July 1, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Station @ Tanjong Pagar
> 
> *June*
> 10 June – The Tenth Malaysia Plan is unveiled by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
> 15 June – Malim Nawar, Perak's state assemblyman Keshvinder Singh quits Democratic Action Party (DAP) party.
> 20 June – The 114-year old Pudu Prison's wall between Jalan Pudu and Jalan Hang Tuah, Kuala Lumpur is demolished to make way for a road-widening project, including the construction of an underpass at Jalan Pudu-Hang Tuah junctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 June – Proton cars celebrates its 25th anniversary.


----------



## World 2 World

*Rainforest World Music Festival 2010 - Kuching, Sarawak*

*July 9 to 11*

www.rainforestmusic-borneo.com/web/en/about_rwmf.htm











*2009 highlights*


----------



## ppmello

Malaysia is a Beautiful country!


----------



## nazrey

*Rainforest World Music Festival 2010 - Sarawak*
9-11 Julai 2010
http://www.rainforestmusic-borneo.com/
The Rainforest World Music Festival is a unique festival that brings together on the same stage renowned world musicians from all continents and indigenous musicians from the interiors of the mythical island of Borneo.

Its formula of afternoon informative workshops, ethno-musical lectures, jamming sessions and mini concerts, followed by evening performances on the main stage has proven to be a hit with the audience, who come from near and far.

The festival site also sets up a variety of food and drink stalls, an arts and crafts area as well as a counter for festival memorabilia, Sarawak souvenirs and CDs by the performing artists, all this contributing to a fun filled, wholesome festival experience. World Music plus a country fair atmosphere in the midst of lush greenery.

The Rainforest World Music Festival, a not-to-be-missed occasion, guarantees a smashing time in the heart of the 
Borneo Jungle !









































































Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybreed/sets/72157624556596518/


----------



## nazrey

People @ Rainforest World Music Festival 2010, Sarawak 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peinlee/sets/72157624491903590/














































Leila Legrau, Rainforest World Music Festival 2010, Sarawak 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peinlee/sets/72157624366843895/


----------



## nazrey

*Le Tour de Langkawi 2010 *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zonesdesign/sets/72157623452165717/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/reed_farez/sets/72157623574523862/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Dragon Boat Festival 2010 - Putrajaya*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfp/sets/72157624367543314/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Grand Prix 2010*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4803755193/in/set-72157624401663373/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazrin/sets/72157623750854229/


----------



## nazrey

*Super GT International Series 2010 - Malaysia*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazrin/sets/72157624253253875/


----------



## Vrooms

Malaysia's Formula One races are one of the most entertaining!!!!! Planning to go net year!


----------



## nazrey

*KRIS ALLEN LIVE IN MALAYSIA *



> The 8th American Idol winner Kris Allen performing live in Kuala Lumpur
> 8 FEBRUARY 2010


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasmanmdnoor/tags/american/




































http://bryanlyt.com/2010/02/kris-allen-showcase-kuala-lumpur-malaysia/


----------



## Tempe

i give 10/10


----------



## nazrey

*Kelly Clarkson Live in Malaysia 2010*



> The 1st American Idol winner Kelly Clarkson performing live in Kuala Lumpur
> 25 April 2010


http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjicajess/page8/


----------



## nazrey

*Usher Live in Malaysia 2010*



>


http://newshopper.sulekha.com/usher_photo_1417231.htm


















http://www.klue.com.my/articles/3257-Usher-Live-in-KL-You-can-expect-everything-and-more


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya International Hot Air Ballon Fiesta 2010*
Date: 18 - 21 March 2010
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Bon Odori 2010 - Japanese Traditional Dance*
@ Shah Alam, Selangor
Bon Odori (meaning simply Bon dance) is an event held during Obon.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4817753705/in/photostream/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4801466951/


----------



## nazrey

*Thomas Cup 2010*
National Sports Complex - KUALA LUMPUR
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/sets/72157623920872125/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Stories Premiere On National Geographic Channel*
August 14, 2010 00:21 AM
http://bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsgeneral.php?id=521160

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 13 (Bernama) -- National Geographic Channel will bring to viewers a collection of local documentaries featuring inspiring stories and different facets of Malaysia in conjunction with Malaysia's 53 Independence Day this year.

Pay TV station Astro in a press statement here Friday said the programming campaign, entitled "A Nation Rises: Malaysia", will feature seven documentaries including the story of Malaysia's second Prime Minister, the late Tun Abdul Razak titled "A Leader's Legacy : Tun Abdul Razak."

On Aug 24 at 9pm (Malaysia), the channel will take the nation back to Malaysia's nascent years of 1970-1976, during Tun Abdul Razak's administration, and trails the journey of how he steered the country out of the May 13, 1969 conflict and paved the way for the development of Malaysia.

The month long special will also premiere "The Untold Truth About Supermokh", a heart warming story of a Malaysian sporting icon on Aug 30 at 9pm (Malaysian time on Astro Channel 553.

It is the story of the legendary Mokhtar Dahari or fondly known as 'Supermokh', and has been made to inspire the future generation of footballers as the documentary follows Mokhtar's life story from his modest early days playing football in the suburbs of Kampung Pandan and then Setapak to his glory days as one of the greatest players in Asia.

It also unravels the truth about the illness behind his death, challenging the popular belief that the effects of muscular dystrophy claimed the football champion's life.

Other highly rated titles include "Becoming A King, Fight Master: Silat", "Among The Great Apes with Michelle Yeoh", as well as "Petronas Twin Towers" and "Smart Tunnel" under the Megastructures series.

The documentaries are available in Bahasa Malaysia and English language audio tracks on the 9pm slots.

The documentaries are produced by National Geographic Channel, Ministry of Information Communication and Culture, and the National Film Development Corporation Malaysia (Finas) in association with Astro.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*CAT puts in place IT infrastructure for e-tourism*
By B.K. SIDHU Saturday August 14, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/8/14/business/6857054&sec=business

KUALA LUMPUR: Creative Advances Technology Sdn Bhd (CAT) has in place an IT infrastructure that is available for any travel and tourism provider to host its e-tourism business on.

Thus far Firefly and several travel agents have used its infrastructure and it is hoping that many more agencies in the travel and tourism industry will want to ride on its infrastructure.

CAT has also hosted Virtual Malaysia, the e-tourism portal for the tourism ministry for more than a decade.

It calls the infrastructure *Sota* or standard online tourism architecture and has invested RM10mil to develop it.

“We have the infrastructure to support the travel and tourism industry and we will continue investing in IT going forward as we know the job of the travel agent is to sell packages and tickets so they would need someone to manage their IT needs and we have the expertise for that,’’ CAT chief executive officer and founder Rohizam Md Yusoff told StarBizWeek.

There are 2,800 travel agents in the country and not all have their own websites.

However, the country’s two airlines, Malaysia Airlines and AirAsia, have their online offerings and are doing very well with online bookings.

Firefly has opted to use Sota’s infrastructure for its online ventures.

“We are positioning ourselves as an innovator,’’ Rohizam said, adding that Sota was endorsed by the Pacific Asia Travel Association and Asean Tourism Association.

Besides earning a commission for the transactions from the travel and tourism industry for providing the IT platform, CAT will supplement its income with advertisements. It uses Paypal for its payment gateway for the transactions on the Sota portal.

“When airlines have their own portals, the possibility of travel agents becoming non-relevant is there. However, here is an opportunity that allows travel agents to compete globally on price and services as they can now focus on the selling and marketing of their products and services,’’ he said.

Even though online bookings were on the rise it would take about three years for this venture to break even, said Rohizam.

Globally there are many online sites that offer a whole host of travel and tourism information and packages. Companies like Expedia.com, asiantrials.com, orbitz.com, lastminute.com, kayak.com, cheapflights.com, priceline.com and many others offer a huge range of packages and tourism information for the consumers.

“There are huge successes in the global online booking business but there are nothing (to shout about) here and we would like to see some of the agencies that we host becoming the likes of Expedia or even Priceline,’’ Rohizam said.

Expedia is said to be the largest global online travel agency and the value of its travel bookings in the second quarter of 2010 was US$114.3mil compared with US$40.9mil a year earlier. Revenue climbed 8% to US$834 million on strength from advertising and media revenues as well as hotels, a report said.

Having maintained the portal for Tourism Malaysia for a long time, Rohizam believes CAT will get more agencies that it can host. It wants to expand into Asean next year and is in talks several travel agents in the Philippines and Singapore.

Sota is owned by CAT, whose holding company is Creative Quest, in which Rohizam and his sister hold 70% equity stake while the remaining 30% is held by his partner Vincent Kok and a private equity fund known as Pacific Tiger. The paid-up capital of Sota is RM15mil.


----------



## nazrey

*Penang to promote attractions at Russian forum*
Monday August 23, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/8/23/north/6899880&sec=North










Getting creative to draw tourists: (From left) Penang Sports Council director 
Mohamed Akbar Mustapha, Patahiyah, Ong and G Hotel public relations 
manager Ivy Ng posing next to posters submitted for the TPO 2010 Best 
Advertisement Award competition during the press conference at G Hotel.

PENANG will be taking part in the upcoming Tourism Promotion Organisation for Asia Pacific (TPO) annual international forum starting on Wednesday in Vladivostok, Russia.

State Youth, Sports, Women, Family and Community Development Committee chairman Lydia Ong Kok Fooi said the international network, which comprises 105 member cities, would discuss ways of developing tourism industries during the economic downturn.

“Countries that are expected to take part in this forum are Korea, China, Japan, Thailand, the Philippines, the United States, Australia and Malaysia.

“During the three-day forum, all of us will share our experiences and information with tourism industry players on the role the local governments can play to develop tourism opportunities,” she said at a press conference on Friday.

Ong will be promoting the state’s 48 “participative sporting events”, organised this year under the theme ‘Be Amazed’, while Penang Municipal Council president Patahiyah Ismail will focus on highlighting George Town’s Unesco World Heritage Site status and attractions.

Ong will lead a three-man delegation from the Penang Sports Council while state Local Government and Traffic Management Committee chairman Chow Kon Yeow will lead another three-man delegation representing MPPP.


----------



## 2206

*PROTON ESPIRE CONCEPT*
http://paultan.org/2010/12/02/proton-tuah-concept-previews-next-generation-persona/


----------



## 2206

*Race Rally Research (R3)*










http://r3gister.org/

http://www.rthreeparts.com/










http://protonrevamp.proton.com/Motorsports/R3-Accessories.aspx


*PROTON LAUNCHES R3 PERFORMANCE ACCESSORIES AND NEW IDENTITY FOR R3*

Kuala Lumpur, 2nd December 2010 : PROTON Holdings Berhad today launched its new line up of R3 Performance Accessories giving PROTON car owners, especially racing enthusiasts, the opportunity to redefine their car’s performance and aesthetics for more excitement on the road.

The new line up, developed for the PROTON Satria Neo and Gen2 models by its motorsports division, Race.Rally.Research (R3), is geared to significantly enhance performance through superior handling, improved drivability while providing a modern and distinct style through affordable quality parts and accessories.


*R3 Performance Accessory Packages*


Showrooms :

*PROTON Centre of Excellence, Crystal Showroom*
KM33.8 Westbound Shah Alam Expressway, Subang Jaya


*PROTON 3S Mutiara Showroom*
10 Jalan PJU 7/3 Mutiara Damansara


*PROTON 3S Platinum Showroom*
No 4, Jalan Masai Lama, Taman Perindustrian Plentong, Johor Bharu


*PROTON 3S Juru*
1687, Jalan Perusahaan, Highway Auto-City North South Highway, Juru Interchange, Perai, Penang



R3 Performance Accessories will also be available at Bridgestone AutoCare and Tyre Showrooms (22 outlets).

R3 Performance Accessory Packages will also be made available in ASEAN countries (Thailand & Indonesia).

R3 Performance Accessory Packages for PROTON Gen2 will be made available in the Middle East and Persian Gulf (Saudi, Oman, Egypt & Iran).

Enquires :

For any queries, call Sohaimi or Daryl of R3 at 603 5191 1055 or customer care consultants at the Proton Edar I-Care Center at 1-300-880-888.


----------



## 2206

*Best Range Extender EV award for Proton Exora Hybrid 
at RAC Future Car Challenge, UK*
http://paultan.org/2010/11/08/best-...-exora-hybrid-at-rac-future-car-challenge-uk/











_*SAGA EV*_









http://cforum1.cari.com.my/viewthread.php?tid=2132506&extra=page=1


----------



## mubarak

thanks to all


----------



## nazrey

*KL International Motor Show 2010*
3-12/12/2010
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cili-krisztian/sets/72157625553747686/?page=2


----------



## nazrey

*KL International Motor Show 2010*
3-12/12/2010
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cili-krisztian/sets/72157625553747686/?page=2


----------



## nazrey

*KL International Motor Show 2010*
3-12/12/2010


----------



## nazrey

*KL International Motor Show 2010*
3-12/12/2010
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5252365604/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5241282837/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linkinstreet/5243476456/


----------



## nazrey

PROTON LEKIR by Lotus technology








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5241878216/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU








http://www.flickr.com/photos/waja1197/5231910868/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r3d01/5230372304/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fattah-ikkang/5174855130/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/angie_ots/5103627997/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r3d01/5230385238/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/waja1197/5231320879/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5168384418/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5168385044/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5168390200/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5167789617/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5167777837/


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup*
*Asian Match Racing Championships 2010*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5168380808/in/photostream/

Phil Robertson and his WAKA racing crew celebrate after winning the Asian Match Racing Championships 2010. Kuala Terengannu, Malaysia.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakaracing/5167779869/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World

^^


----------



## jrhogan

*Pulau Rebak*

Rebak Island Resort, taken in Aug 2010 during my trip there. 


taj-rebak-hotel-langkawi by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


----------



## jrhogan

*Turtle Island, Pulau Selingan*

A bird sits on a branch at Turtle Island off Sandakan, Sabah.


bird-turtle-island-sabah by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

lovely country, wanna go there someday!


----------



## nazrey

_*2010 in Malaysia*_


> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia


*Events
January*
1 January – The new Melaka's state administrative centre, Hang Tuah Jaya officially declared as a municipality.
4 January – Datuk Abu Kassim Mohammad is sworn in as a new Chief Commissioner of the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC).
18 January – *MyID*, Malaysian electronic government transactions is launched.










Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin launched the MyID initiative that uses the MyKad number as the sole reference number for Malaysians in their transactions as an individual with the government agencies. The Deputy Prime Minister said the launching of the MyID initiative was an effort at improving the service delivery system and facilitating everyone in making whatever transactions with the government agencies.

*February*
2 February – The *ICAO* version of Malaysian passport is launched.










20 February – Penang Hill’s iconic funicular train make its final run after 87 years and it will be replaced by a RM63 mil upgraded system, which is expected to be ready in seven months.










*March*
2 March – Nibong Tebal MP Tan Tee Beng quits Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party.
3 March - Proton's Emas launched in Geneva. Malaysia's first "global car' and is expected to be in production by 2012. 'Emas' is an acronym for Eco Mobility Advance Solution. 










Proton adviser Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad posing beside the Emas with Proton Holdings Berhad chairman Datuk Mohd Nadzmi Mohd Salleh and group managing director Datuk Haji Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir (left) as the car was launched at the 80th Geneva Motorshow. 
8 March – Norwegian Crown Prince Haakon Magnus and Crown Princess Mette-Merit visits Malaysia.
14 March – Malaysia's World no.1 badminton player, Lee Chong Wei wins All England men's title.










30 March – The Malaysia's New Economic Model (NEM) is unveiled.










*April*
3 April – Najib Tun Razak marks his first years as a Prime Minister.
12 April – Najib Tun Razak meets US President, Barack Obama for the first time during the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington DC.










15 April – Bakar Arang, Kedah's state assemblyman Tan Wei Shu quits Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party.
19 April – Parti Keadilan Rakyat (PKR) party treasurer for Hulu Selangor, Dr Halili Rahmat quits the party and join UMNO.
20 April – Two Perak PKR wanita leaders Roshanita Mohd Basir and Soraya Sulaiman quit the party to join UMNO.
22 April – Kelantan PKR youth chief Wan Khairul Ihsan Wan Ahmad and secretary Ezri Zainal Abidin quit the party to join UMNO.

*May*
13 May – Najib Tun Razak announced that the Malaysian economy recorded a robust growth of 10.1% in first quarter of 2010, the highest first-quarter growth the country has seen since the year 2000.
24 May – Malaysia agreed to move the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) station at Tanjong Pagar to the Woodlands Train Checkpoint by July 1, 2011.










KTM Station @ Tanjong Pagar

*June*
10 June – The Tenth Malaysia Plan is unveiled by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
15 June – Malim Nawar, Perak's state assemblyman Keshvinder Singh quits Democratic Action Party (DAP) party.
20 June – The 114-year old Pudu Prison's wall between Jalan Pudu and Jalan Hang Tuah, Kuala Lumpur is demolished to make way for a road-widening project, including the construction of an underpass at Jalan Pudu-Hang Tuah junctions.









22 June – Proton cars celebrates its 25th anniversary.










*July*
2 July – The second submarine KD Tun Abdul Razak arrives in Lumut Naval Base, Perak.









9 July – Proton cars celebrates its 25th anniversary. Launching of the Proton EMAS prototype cars.









16 July – The federal government announced a reduction in the subsidies for fuel, specifically petrol, diesel and liquefied petroleum gas (LPG), as well as sugar. Subsidies for RON 95 and diesel will be reduced by five sen per litre and LPG by 10 sen per kg. RON 97 petrol will no longer be subsidised but will be subject to a managed float, with the price determined by an automatic pricing mechanism. The new price for RON 95 is RM1.85 per litre compared with RM1.80 per litre. For sugar, the price has been adjusted upward by 25 sen per kg to RM1.90 per kg (previously RM1.65 per kg).

















31 July – The Hari Pahlawan (Warriors Day) celebrations is held at the Dataran Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur for the first time.

*August*
12 August – The Ipoh-Kuala Lumpur-Seremban electric train service (ETS) express route began operations.










21 August - The new Swiss-made coaches for the Penang Hill funicular train service have arrived.










30 August – The groundbreaking ceremony for the new Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT) known as KLIA 2 at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang.










*September*
14 September – Penang Bridge celebrates its 25th anniversary.










16 September – The first Malaysia Day public holiday.
20 September – Malaysia and Singapore agreed to swap land parcels in the city-state Singapore as part of the Malaysia–Singapore Points of Agreement of 1990.

*October*
10 October – Malaysia's first angkasawan (cosmonaut), Sheikh Muszaphar Shukor marries Dr. Halina Mohd Yunos.










14 October - Malaysia is in the 7th Position in the Medals Tally list of the 19th Commonwealth Games 2010 which was conducted at Delhi. Malaysia has won 12 gold medals , 9 Silver medals and 14 Bronze medals.










15 October – The RM5 billion landmark Warisan Merdeka project, including a 100-storey tower in Kuala Lumpur is announced during the 2011 Budget.
16 October – Beginning next year, all Year One pupils will be studying Science and Mathematics in Bahasa Malaysia (Malay Language), ahead of the initial 2012 target. Their textbooks will also be in Bahasa Malaysia.
20 October – Melaka declares as the developed state in Malaysia.










25 October – Nine agreements worth at least RM 30 billion have been inked between the Government and the private sector, boosting the RM 1.3 trillion Economic Transformation Programme (ETP).
27 October – Indian Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh visits Malaysia and officiate the launch of Little India in Brickfields, Kuala Lumpur.

*November*
1 November – Australian Prime Minister, Julia Gillard visits Malaysia and meet the Deputy Prime Minister Muhyiddin Yassin.
2 November – US Secretary of State, Hillary Rodham Clinton make a three-day official visit to Malaysia.
10 November – Launching of the new Proton New Sedan Proton Inspira, based on the Mitsubishi Lancer Evo.










27 November - Malaysia Achieved Its Nine-Gold Medals Target At The 16th Guangzhou Asian Games










*December*
9 December – South Korean President Lee Myung-bak make a two-day state visit to Malaysia in conjunction with the 50th anniversary of diplomatic relations between both countries.
18 December – The Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT Line, part of the Greater KL MRT project is unveiled. Construction will begin on July 2011.
29 December – Malaysia national football team wins the 2010 AFF Suzuki Cup for the first time in 14 years after beating Indonesia 4-2 on aggregate in the finals.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Malaysia is looking more like a nation on the rise! :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysia Kitchen Night Market, Los Angeles*


----------



## nazrey

*Le Tour de Langkawi 2011 (January 23-February 1)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/5408041246/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamsi378/5406915113/


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysian Winter Market @ Westfield*


----------



## nazrey

*2010 tourist arrivals hit record 24.6m*
By Azlan Abu Bakar Published: 2011/02/23
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/touris/Article/










TOURIST arrivals to Malaysia reached a new high of 24.6 million last year, or 3.9 per cent more, the highest ever for the sixth straight year.

Tourism receipts rose by 5.8 per cent to stand at RM56.5 billion for 2010.

In 2009, arrivals were recorded at 23.64 million.

In a statement released in Kuala Lumpur yesterday, Tourism Malaysia said the figures had surpassed the government's target of of 24 million arrivals, set for last year, and RM54 billion in tourism revenue.

India emerged as one of the country's most important source markets, contributing 690,849 tourist arrivals.

This represented a 17.1 per cent increase from 2009 arrivals of 589,838, making India the market with the highest growth.

This year, the Tourism Ministry is targeting 25 million arrivals and RM60 billion in tourism receipts.

It said despite the challenging global economic scenario last year, tourism made its mark as a key revenue generator to the Malaysian economy.

The ministry said on the average, tourists stayed 6.8 nights in 2010, a slight increase of 0.1 night from 6.7 nights in 2009.

The average per capita expenditure of tourists also grew from RM2,257 in 2009 to RM2,299 in 2010.

Among the top 10 tourist generating markets were Singapore with 13 million arrivals, Indonesia with 2.5 million, followed by Thailand with 1.45 million, China with 1.13 million and Brunei with 1.12 million.

In terms of growth, the top five markets were India at 17.1 per cent, South Korea at 16.2 per cent, the United Arab Emirates at 16 per cent, Iran at 16 per cent and Cambodia at 12.7 per cent.

In efforts to boost tourist arrivals, Tourism Deputy Minister Datuk Dr James Dawos Mamit will lead a delegation on a sales mission to India and Bangladesh until March 1.

The delegation will visit Pune and New Delhi in India and Dhaka in Bangladesh. 

The sales mission aims to strengthen Malaysia's standing as a premier travel destination and increase tourist arrivals from the South Asian market. 

It will also provide the country's tourism industry players the opportunity to develop and strengthen cooperation with their Indian and Bangladeshi counterparts.

Malaysia is recognised globally as a leading tourism destination and was listed as one of the top 10 countries for "Best in Travel 2010" and one of the "Best-value Destination for 2010" by the Lonely Planet.


----------



## nazrey

*Dr M lauds AirAsia for boosting tourist arrivals*
Friday March 4, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/3/4/nation/8184531&sec=nation

SEPANG: AirAsia has played a big role in helping the country achieve 22 million tourist arrivals, said Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad.

“Hitting the target of 28 million is very realistic, especially after AirAsia came into existence.

“They have contributed enormously by bringing in huge numbers of tourists and we can achieve the target with their help,” said the former prime minister after visiting the budget airlines’ office and academy here yesterday.

He was accompanied by AirAsia Bhd Group CEO Datuk Seri Dr Tony Fernandes and AirAsiaX non-executive independent chairman Tan Sri Rafidah Aziz.

Dr Mahathir also attributed the high number of arrivals at the KL International Airport to AirAsia.

“I think we have exceeded the initial projection of 25 million passengers annually.

“I would like to see AirAsia continuing to contribute to the growth of KLIA for it to become the hub for air travel, not just in South-East Asia but the world,” he said.


----------



## 2206

*Only Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

_*lion dance can bend!*_


----------



## sapphire blue

*GUNUNG LEDANG (Mount Ophir)*

Mount Ophir, or more commonly known by its Malay name, Gunung Ledang, is a mountain situated in the Gunung Ledang National Park located in Ledang District (northwestern Johor), Malaysia. The summit is located between the border of Muar and Malacca. (Wikipedia)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Waterfall



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

*Rhu Sepuluh Beach, Terengganu*

S6302330 by nideru_90, on Flickr

S6302329 by nideru_90, on Flickr

S6302328 by nideru_90, on Flickr

DSC03123 by nideru_90, on Flickr

DSC03125 by nideru_90, on Flickr

DSC03112 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia hopes to triple tourism income by 2020*
Published: 2011/04/15
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/obigi/Article/










KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia hopes to triple the tourism industry's contribution to gross national income by 2020 under the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP).

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said the government will persuade the hospitality sector to consider offering more innovative vacations such as home-stays in local villages, alongside traditional hotel holidays.

"The ministry is trying to encourage the creation of an inclusive industry that embraces and integrates all ranges and types of accommodation," she told Oxford Business Group (OBG) in a recent interview.

OBG is a global publishing, research and consultancy firm, which publishes economic and political reports on the markets of Asia, the Middle East, Africa, Eastern Europe and the Caribbean.

Ng said the expansion of Malaysia's tourism industry would produce significant investment opportunities.

"Figures showed that around 40,000 additional four- to five-star hotel rooms will be needed by 2020," she said.

Ng told OBG Malaysia country director and editorial manager Tatjana Marinko and Daniel Moore that the government hopes to increase the number of international arrivals per year from 23.6 million in 2009 to 35 million by 2020.

She said the airlines could play a key role in Malaysia's plans to expand its tourism sector by adding destinations to their routes and improving connectivity to the country.

"While the country was well served with a world-class airport, it would undoubtedly benefit from improved domestic and international connectivity," Ng said.

She said tourism infrastructure is mainly related to accessibility whether it be by air, ground or maritime, there must be good connectivity, ease of access and a certain standard for accessibility where physical infrastructure is concerned.


----------



## nazrey

http://corporate.tourism.gov.my/










1 US = 3 RM


----------



## nazrey

World 2 World said:


> *Malaysian Winter Market @ Westfield*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/5394202524/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/5394205330/in/set-72157625794980747








http://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/5393610201/in/set-72157625794980747








http://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/5394201324/in/set-72157625794980747/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/5393607235/in/set-72157625794980747

Malaysian Winter Market at Westfield (22 January 2011)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386602407/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386599671/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387204306/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387203344/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386602227/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387206970/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387207432/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387207728/in/set-72157625902143214/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386600519/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387205146/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387204146/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386602107/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386598527/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386600689/in/set-72157625902143214/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5387204630/in/set-72157625902143214








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiakitchenglobal/5386600937/in/set-72157625902143214/


----------



## nazrey

World 2 World said:


> *Malaysia Kitchen Night Market, Los Angeles*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtpreissler/5257239268/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtpreissler/5256629083/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtpreissler/5257238208/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtpreissler/5257238928/


----------



## nazrey

> *Citrawarna 1Malaysia extravaganza a delight with music and dance shows*
> Sunday May 22, 2011
> http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?sec=nation&file=/2011/5/22/nation/8734466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local jig: Performers dancing during the event at Dataran Merdeka yesterday.
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: A drizzle failed to dampen the spirit of the crowd at the opening of the Citrawarna 1Malaysia 2011 extravaganza at Dataran Merdeka here last night.
> 
> Themed “1Malaysia Tourism Festival”, the mesmerising event featuring Malaysian music and dance attracted an estimated 100,000 crowd, including foreign guests.
> 
> Taking centrestage was Malaysia's unique cultural diversity, with the venue being transformed into a fairyland of lights and colour. Multicoloured fireworks lit the city skyline.
> 
> The show was graced by the Yang di-Pertuan Agong Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin and Raja Permaisuri Agong Tuanku Nur Zahirah.
> 
> Also present were Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin, his wife Puan Sri Noorainee Abdul Rahman and Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen.
> 
> The premier cultural event, now into its 13th year, was broadcast live over RTM and also beamed to Brunei, China, Indonesia, Taiwan, New Zealand, the Philippines, Singapore, Vietnam and Macau, with an estimated TV audience of 25 million.
> 
> Malaysia's renowned tourism tagline “Malaysia Truly Asia” came alive through musical, song and dance performances highlighting six tourism products, namely Parks and Gardens; Sports Tourism; Contem-porary Arts; Fabulous Food, Fruits and Shopping; Ecotourism; and 1Malaysia Green 1Malaysia Clean.
> 
> Spectators were also entertained by ethnic dance performances.
> 
> Tourism is one of the largest contributors to the Malaysian economy, generating RM56.5bil in tourism receipts in 2010 on the back of 24.6 million tourist arrivals.
> 
> In her speech, Dr Ng said Malaysia aimed to welcome 36 million tourists with receipts of RM168bil by 2020.
> 
> “We will continue to be creative and innovative in utilising our nation's resources such as nature, culture and history.
> 
> “However, the most important ingredient for Malaysia's tourism success is the commitment, dedication and support of all Malaysians,” she added.
> 
> The event was marked by the “Joget 1Malaysia” finale which saw the participation of some 5,000 performers as well as members of the public.
> 
> A tourism carnival was held earlier in the day, which offered a wide array of domestic tourism packages and the opportunity to savour other Malaysian delights, including local fruits. - Bernama


_*Citrawarna 1Malaysia extravaganza 
(Colours of Malaysia) 2011*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5755156668/in/set-72157626670950369








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5754620129/in/set-72157626670950369








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m3shaff/5743735842/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m3shaff/5743239413/in/set-72157626647572291


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia promos on London roads*
Saturday May 28, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/5/28/nation/8776118&sec=nation









Moveable media: Dr Ng flanked by Tourism Malaysia ambassador Datuk Jimmy Choo (left) and Tourism Malaysia acting director-general Datuk Azizan Nordin (right) at the launch of the campaign in London Friday.

PETALING JAYA: Malaysian jungles and marine parks will be making their “rounds” at London's tourist sites on the city's iconic double-decker buses over the next three months.

Launched by Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen at Belgrave Square, London, the five selected buses will ply the city's centre, north, east and west routes.

*Dr Ng said she was excited about the partnership with Transport for London to promote Malaysia's destinations in Britain.*

“We hope the buses bring more sunshine and help put a smile on the faces of London's commuters,” she said during a reception at the Malaysian High Commission here.

Painted with colourful nature and underwater scenes, the buses will ply famous tourist sites such as Big Ben, the Houses of Parliament, Piccadilly Circus and Harrods.

On Malaysia winning the gold medal for its show garden at the Chelsea Flower Show for the second year running, Dr Ng said the country was honoured by the award.

“We are extremely honoured and feel that this is a tribute to the unique mixture of flora and fauna our country boasts of,” Dr Ng said at Sloane Club later.

She said Malaysia's involvement in the flower show was aimed at raising awareness on the country's beautiful parks and gardens among nature enthusiasts and horticulturists.

Queen Elizabeth II and Duchess of Cornwall Camilla, were among the VIP guests who visited the Malaysian show garden.

*Dr Ng said that although 429,965 British tourists visited Malaysia last year (1.2% less than the previous year), she was optimistic that the number would increase as the country's economy picked up.*



> Dato' Jimmy Choo, OBE, born Choo Yeang Keat, (Chinese: 周仰杰) is a Malaysian fashion designer based in London, United Kingdom. He is best known for founding Jimmy Choo Ltd that became known for its handmade women's shoes. Choo was born in Penang, Malaysia, into a family of shoemakers, who are of Chinese Hakka descent. His family name is Chow but was misspelled on his birth certificate as Choo. He made his first shoe when he was 11 years old. He is perhaps the most notable of students of Cordwainers Technical College in Hackney, England, from which he graduated in 1983. (The college is now part of the London College of Fashion.) Choo has divulged that he worked part time at restaurants and as a cleaner at a shoe factory to help fund his college education.


----------



## nazrey

>


*Biometric system in force at all entry points*
By MARTIN CARVALHO and EMBUN MAJID Thursday June 2, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/6/2/nation/8822958&sec=nation









Security measure An Indonesian woman placing her index fingers on a 
biometric scanner at the Bukit Kayu Hitam immigration checkpoint set up to 
scan foreigners entering through the border. The biometric system was 
implemented yesterday at all immigration entry points to better monitor 
foreigners coming into the country. — G.C. TAN / The Star

PETALING JAYA: The biometric system has been implemented at all immigration entry points to better monitor foreigners coming into the country.

The National Foreigners Enforcement and Registration System was introduced yesterday without any major hiccups.

Deputy Home Minister Datuk Wira Abu Seman Yusof said foreigners entering the country would now have their thumbprints taken electronically.

“The process went on smoothly and the department has not received any complaints so far.

“However, the system is new and there are bound to be minor glitches,” he told The Star.

He added that the thumbprinting process would be improved to avoid inconveniencing visitors.

“Our officers have to take the thumbprints but ensure privacy and that there is no discrimination during the process,” he said.

He said the system, which had already been introduced in the United States, Britain, Canada, Italy and Brazil, was necessary to protect the security and sovereignty of the country.

Under the system, foreigners will have their thumbprints taken and processed within a short time upon their arrival.

The system will monitor them and a warning slip will be issued should they overstay.

This will allow immigration authorities to take the necessary action.

In Alor Setar, Kedah Immigration deputy director Hasreena Hashim said the department conducted a trial run of the system several weeks ago to identify problems in its implementation.

The trial run was conducted after the system was installed at all the entry points in the state.

In Penang, state Immigration director Abdul Qadir Siddiq Ahmad said the system had been in force on a trial basis since May 13.


----------



## nazrey

*New Cardiff City Kit 11-12 Home Puma*
http://www.footballkitnews.com/2124/new-cardiff-city-kit-11-12-home-puma/

This is the new Cardiff City kit 11/12, which will be worn by Welsh club Cardiff City in their 2011/12 NPower Championship campaign. The new Cardiff home kit 11/12 has been made by Puma.

Instead of using a commercial sponsors, the Bluebirds have chosen to use “Malaysia” on their home shirt 11/12, thus signifying the club’s close ties with its Malaysian investors.

The new home kit 11/12 consists of a blue top with white and yellow trim. The shirt is paired with white shorts and blue socks, as can be seen in the photo below.


----------



## nazrey

*Tourism Malaysia mobilises hotel reps in Europe to promote Malaysia*
Posted on July 26, 2011, Tuesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/0...ses-hotel-reps-in-europe-to-promote-malaysia/

FRANKFURT: Malaysia Tourism Promotion Board (Tourism Malaysia) is mobilising representatives of Malaysian hotels operating in Europe to promote Malaysia as an attractive destination.

Last week, Tourism Malaysia organised a successful meeting with 16 representatives of Malaysian hotels in Europe.

Syed Yahya Syed Othman, director of Tourism Malaysia in Frankfurt, told Bernama that he was ‘extremely pleased’ with the response from the representatives.

“I urge the hotel representatives to work closely with Tourism Malaysia and the airlines. All the representatives agreed to coordinate with Tourism Malaysia.

“We will organise roadshows in Germany this October.

“Most of the hotel representatives are in Germany, the biggest source of tourism traffic in continental Europe, though there were also others from other European countries.

“I am going to organise a meeting for the hotel representatives with tour operators,” Syed Yahya added.

Tourism Malaysia had also invited representatives to partner hotels to organise familiarisation tours for journalists to participate in the International Press Treasure Hunt in Malaysia.

Syed Yahya also said his office was launching a three-month ‘tactical campaign’ in conjunction with Singapore Airlines in Switzerland.

“This will also attract Swiss tourists to visit Malaysia via Singapore,” he said, adding that in September, a similar campaign would be held in Germany with the collaboration of Singapore Airlines and Malaysia Airlines (MAS).

Meanwhile, Malaysia will participate as a ‘partner country’ at the CMT Holiday Exhibition to be held in Stuttgart next January, an important event for the travel, tourism, recreational and other hospitality services.

Messe Stuttgart managing director Roland Bleinroth said this year’s visitor figures of 220,000 surpassed last year’s turnout of 206,000 visitors.

Another trend in the tourism field would be the growing number of tourists interested in camping and caravan tourism — a trend that could benefit Malaysia if it used this trend to its advantage by offering similar facilities and effectively highlighting them in major foreign markets.

Oliver Waidelich, managing director of German Association for the Caravanning Industry said, “CMT was an attractive showcase for the industry, which created desire for mobile leisure time and holidays with its displays.

“Both suppliers and exhibitors of accessories and camp sites are delighted with the high standard of visitors,” he added.

Syed Yahya said Malaysia would organise a big gala dinner for the tourism trade, accompanied by entertainment to be provided by a dance troupe from Malaysia and Malaysian culinary specialties that would be prepared by Malaysian chefs.

“We will also organise a travel mart which will bring Malaysian tour operators and hoteliers together with their counterparts from Germany and neighbouring European countries,” he said, emphasising that this was the most important consumer tourism show in Europe.

He also said the show afforded good opportunities for Malaysian tour operators, hoteliers and others to showcase their services at a venue that would attract a wide spectrum of buyers from the travel and tourism field.

Because of a number of factors, including economic uncertainties that continue to plague Europe and Germany, not least because of the crisis in Greece, the number of visitors from Germany to Malaysia was said to have declined between five and six per cent in the first half of the current year.

Asia, and not just Malaysia, had faced this problem.

Compounding the European reticence for long-haul tourism was the fact that Europeans, facing the cash crunch, were refraining from undertaking long-haul trips.

Added to this was the disaster in Japan where the tsunami followed by the nuclear devastation deterred many from undertaking travel, in general, to Asia.

Nevertheless, Syed Yahya was confident the remaining half year would see a growth of between five and six per cent in the number of visitors to Malaysia. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Time for tourism TV*
Published: 2011/06/13
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/vmon/Article/

Why can't Malaysia start a dedicated tourist information television channel. As it stands, the number of documents promoting Malaysia is scarce and scattered. 

IF a picture says a thousand words, then a moving one can say much more. 

In Canterbury, New Zealand, there is a programme on television called Visitor TV that screens short documentaries providing tourist information. There are at least two other channels in New Zealand providing tourist information - one called Geyser Television based in Rotorua and another called Channel 61 in Taupo. 

And these channels are in a country with just 4.4 million people and one which receives some 2.5 million tourists a year.

Geyser TV has various testimonials, one of which that says the programmes have helped keep tourists staying longer in Rotorua.

If this can help the industry, why can't Malaysia too start a dedicated tourist information television channel. As it stands, the number of documents promoting Malaysia is scarce and scattered.

But to get something like this going, we first need to establish who should operate such a channel. It could either be a government initiative, a private initiative or a project the government outsources to a private player.

A free-to-air channel is surely preferred as this would mean every hotel can screen it and the availability of the channel in each home will also encourage domestic tourism.

*It can be called My.tv or since the trend now is to have the pre-fix "1", maybe 1My.tv.*

While writing this piece, I chanced upon a website called TrulyAsia.TV. It provides insights into Malaysia and the many delights it has to offer. According to Tourism Malaysia, the programme was initiated and is funded by Tourism Malaysia but the job has been outsourced. Sadly, the awareness of TrulyAsia.TV is still low.

It is a WebTV portal with an objective of promoting Malaysia as a tourist destination, and helps tourists prepare a trip before their arrival and also once they get here. But not everyone who arrives here necessarily has free Internet connection.

* Given that TrulyAsia.TV is already in existence and is funded by the government's tourism marketing arm, it would be only reasonable for it to consider diversifying and offering a full-fledged tourism television channel. *

Next, the content of the documentaries should obviously be anything a tourist would want to do and see. It could even carry some helpful tips.

Documentaries should be brief or just long enough to entice tourists to actually visit a locale. Details and visuals that are too thorough could see the visitor skipping the location. Some of us may still recall the short documentary Hari Ini Dalam Sejarah (Today In History) which provided brief historical accounts in just a few minutes. This snapshot of history can be reintroduced with a twist to suit tourists. 

Showcasing museums and historic buildings which are not in the main town centres could also help boost local tourism. Documenta-ries could be in English with multiple option for subtitles, and one that can be tailored for specific tourist season. Well, the experts would know better about content.

The next obvious question is funding. It is very possible the show could have enough advertising support from hotel operators, tour operators, car rental companies and malls. 

Visitor.tv in New Zealand, operated by independent television station CTV Canterbury Television, even had pawn shop operators advertising in its channel.

Malaysia welcomed 24.6 million tourists in 2010 and we plan to triple foreign exchange receipts to RM168 billion from 36 million people.

The Malaysian government would like to increase the long-haul tourist markets' stay to 14 days from 10 days in 2010 and short-haul markets to nine days from seven days last year.

New Zealand, on the other hand, where tourists already stay an average of 10 days, has set a target of 3.12 million tourist arrivals by 2016. 

I don't doubt that someone may have already considered this idea, but since our goals are higher and virtually everyone watches television when on holiday or at home, maybe now is the right time for an exclusive Malaysia tourism television channel.



> www.trulyasia.tv/


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:*



> *UPDATE: 2010-2011*
> Population: 28,477,600
> Global Peace Index 2011: 19th
> Human Development Index: 57th
> GDP per capita: US$ 14,410
> World Economic Forum-The Network Readiness Index: 28th
> IMD-Global Competitiveness: 10th
> Corruption Perceptions Index: 56th
> e-Government Development Index : 16th
> Internet Usage: Penetration (% Population) - 64.6 %





> www.trulyasia.tv/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia, Truly Asia*
Tuesday September 27, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...80050&sec=nation#13171265658571&if_height=550










*AS the world celebrates World Tourism Day today, Malaysia highlights its beauty and authenticity. A diverse array of ethnic groups, cultures, festivals and events earned our tourism industry a whopping RM56.4bil last year.*

“We are gearing towards RM168bil by 2020,” Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen told a press conference at the Malaysia Tourism Centre last week.

“We are expecting tourism to be the nation's main source of income. At present, it comes in fifth after oil and gas, palm oil, manufacturing, and retail.”

Among the tourism-oriented events that earned Dr Ng's favour was the The 1Malaysia International Tourism Night Flora Parade 2011 in July, a mesmerising display of glittery boats at the Putrajaya Lake. The international competition, titled “Magic of The Night”, attracted participants from 13 countries and organisations. The event served as a platform to showcase to the world Malaysia's diversity, richness in nature, culture and heritage.


“Another prominent facet of Malaysian culture is the great variety of food we have here,” Dr Ng said.

Working with restaurants and street hawkers, the Tourism Ministry staged the Fabulous Food 1Malaysia 2011 gourmet festival in September.

“Our tourism industry employs approximately 10% of the national labour force. These are jobs in the hotel, transportation and entertainment industries, among others.”

Then there's shopping. It is a year-round activity in Malaysia, but it is during the major mega sales three times a year that shoppers enjoy some of the best deals.

“Malaysia is gearing towards becoming a renowned shopping destination,” Dr Ng declared.

Our country's expertise in the footwear industry was highlighted at the Malaysia International Shoe Festival 2011 in April when a collection of 40 brands of local and international footwear was paraded.

Art is another area that has been explored. Every year, from July to September, local artists get to showcase their work at the 1Malaysia Contemporary Art Tourism Festival.

“In 2010, we sold RM14.4mil worth of art. It was very exciting as we had also carried out our first auction. The most expensive item sold at RM157,000. We are scaling up our level of sophistication,” Dr Ng said.

Beautiful scenery and exciting sports await the outdoor lover. Malaysia boasts a lush, green 130 million-year-old jungle, a haven for trekking, bird watching and a host of other activities, making ecotourism a perfect revenue generator.

With over a thousand islands, Malaysia's beaches, similarly, offer miles of smooth, soft sand while its waters teem with colourful, exotic marine life. Divers and water sportsmen can have a field day in the ocean while other holiday seekers can experience warm, authentic Malaysian hospitality throughout the islands.

Foreigners and local city folk who wish for a getaway in the outskirts can choose from over 3,000 government-certified homestay centres throughout Malaysia.

“Homestay is an excellent income generator for people living in rural areas and makes a wonderful, authentic experience for tourists,” Dr Ng says.

“Last year, 8,000 saplings were planted under the the Plant A Tree programme for foreign tourists during homestays.

“We are proud of Malaysia's diversity. Tourists can savour a different experience on each visit.”


----------



## nazrey

*Jason’s ‘Malaysian Journey’*
Thursday September 29, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/9/29/nation/9597708&sec=nation










Captivating Malaysia: (From left) Fox International Channels senior 
vicepresident Simeon Dawes, Ng, Jason and Fox International Channels 
director and territory head (Malaysia) Basil Chua at the launch of 
‘Malaysian Journey’ at Pullman Hotel, Putrajaya.

PUTRAJAYA: *Hollywood star Jason Scott Lee* famous for his portrayal of kung fu film legend Bruce Lee will host the second series of the Malaysian Journey documentary to promote Malaysia's eco-tourism sector.

“Malaysia's diverse ethnic groups and culture are simply captivating.

“There is so much beauty in your country that needs to be shared with the world,” he said at the sneak preview of the upcoming documentary called Hutan organised by the Tourism Ministry.

The one hour documentary, scheduled for broadcast early next year, will feature the Kuala Gandah Elephant Sanctuary, Taman Negara National Park, Tasik Kenyir Lake, Gunung Mulu National Park and the Bornean Sun Bear conservation centre in Sabah.

In 2007, Jason hosted the first instalment of Malaysian Journey where he shared his experiences with the Semelai people in Pahang, silat sessions, life with the Rungus tribe in Sabah, abseiling in Mount Kinabalu and living with fishermen in Langkawi.

It was broadcast on National Geographic Channel global network, reaching over 300 million households and televised in 166 countries and in 32 languages.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said in her speech that the Government remains committed to conserving Malaysia's nature through sustainable tourism.

“Our eco-tourism policy states that no more than 50% of our rainforest can be developed. This is to ensure that our forests are well-protected,” she said.

In KOTA KINABALU, Jason volunteered to help put the finishing touches to a house in Kampung Lingubang in Kota Belud, about 150km from here, on Monday, before presenting the keys to home owner, 44-year-old Jenik Ladsou.

It was part of a programme by volunteer group Habitat for Humanity Malaysia to provide houses for poor families.

Jason, who lives in his native Hawaii with Singapore-born wife Diana Chan and their 15-month-old daughter, said he still remembered the first time he came to Sabah three years ago when he climbed Mount Kinabalu and shot a documentary.

“I still remember the pain and agony of coming down from the mountain,” he smiled.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia bound to be top five destination by 2020*
By MARTIN CARVALHO Tuesday October 18, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...70850&sec=nation#13189279775271&if_height=375

*KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia shines in world tourism, said United Nations World Tourism Organisation (UNWTO) secretary-general Dr Taleb Rifai.*

“I say this without compliment but as a fact.

*“It is now the eighth or ninth best receiving tourist destination in the world, and is likely to be in the top five as the largest and most important destinations by 2020,”* he said after presenting Najib with an open letter for the Global Leaders for Tourism Campaign yesterday.

The UNWTO is a specialised agency of the United Nations and the leading international organisation in the field of tourism. It serves as a global forum for tourism policy issues and a practical source of tourism know-how.

The body was impressed by the commitment shown by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak towards promoting and developing Malaysia's tourism sector.

He said the aim of UNWTO's campaign was to garner support and recognition of world leaders towards the proper growth of global tourism.

He added that tourism was currently the third largest global industry responsible for one out of 12 jobs and revenue amounting to US$1.1tril (RM3.41tril) annually.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said UMWTO's initiative augured well in efforts to further develop and promote the nation's growing tourism sector.

She added that Malaysia was chosen to chair the UNTWO Commission with regards to the East Asia and Pacific regions.



> SOURCE: UNWTO World Tourism Highlights (UNWTO)
> http://mkt.unwto.org/sites/all/files/docpdf/unwtohighlights11enlr.pdf
> *International tourist arrivals by country of destination 2010*
> Out of a global total of 940 million tourists, the top ten international tourism destinations in 2010 were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asia and the Pacific*
> Out of the total of almost 204 million tourists to Asia and the Pacific in 2010, the top ten destinations were:


----------



## guy4versa4

congratulation..so proud!


----------



## guy4versa4

WELCOME TO MALAYSIA!


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## nazrey

*Miss Universe Malaysia 2012*
The finalists of Miss Universe Malaysia 2012 pose during the pageant final in Kuala Lumpur November 10, 2011.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333399519/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333430485/
Miss Universe Malaysia 2011 Deborah Henry walks for the last time before passing the crown to new Miss Universe Malaysia 2012.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333415963/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333420251/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333427141/in/photostream/

Kimberley Leggett, 18, the newly crowned Miss Universe Malaysia 2012,








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333440047/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoynizam/6333396325/in/photostream/



> *Kimberley Ann Estrop-Leggett *
> Age: 18
> Origin: Georgetown, Penang, Malaysia
> Occupation: Part time model/ Student Majoring in Economics and Business
> Hobbies: Athletics, basketball, volleyball, tennis, drums and piano
> Language: English, Bahasa Malaysia, French


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2011*
6-10 December 2011


> Fulcrum_06 by mistyimages, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/arifwshre/6470728241/

IMG_2406 by mazr80, on Flickr



> LIMA 2007
> 
> The Red Arrows (LIMA 2007) by achem74, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Monsoon Cup Terengganu 2011 - Sailing World Match Racing Tour*



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyazizi/6428171547/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyazizi/6428101385/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyazizi/6428108535/



IMG_3891 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_2953 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_2964 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_2973 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_2974 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_9022 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

IMG_9011 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia expects 24 million tourist arrivals this year*
Posted on December 3, 2011, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/12/03/malaysia-expects-24-million-tourist-arrivals-this-year/

PUTRAJAYA: Despite the many global upheavals, Malaysia expects 24 million foreign tourists this year,

In the past year, Japan was hit by an earthquake and tsunami, Europe saw an economic crisis, while political unrest and massive floods were the order of the day in the Middle East and Thailand, respectively.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said the ministry was multiplying efforts to ensure the number of tourists to the country remained stable in the coming years.

The efforts included focusing on potential countries to lure tourists and discussions with foreign airlines to have direct flights into the country, in addition to the MAS service.

“If MAS stopped its direct flight service from many cities like Dubai and Tokyo, we will have problems. It (direct flight service) is important because tourists do not like changing flights.

“We have discussed with the relevant parties in Russia to set up charter flights from the country to Malaysia. We welcome all direct flights to Malaysia.
“For example, there is no direct flight from Moscow. We need more flights to KL International Airport, Kota Kinabalu and Langkawi. That is vital,” she told
reporters after attending the ministry’s first monthly assembly at its new building here yesterday.

In 2009, Malaysia saw 23 million foreign tourists. Last year, there were 24.6 million tourists, ringing the cash register to the tune of RM56.4 billion.
Dr Ng said despite the floods in several states domestic tourism was unaffected and stable.

She said 36 million foreign tourists were expected to visit the country by 2020, with an estimated tourism income of RM168 billion. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Anugerah Industri Muzik 2011*
Anugerah Industri Muzik (or AIM) literal English translation: "Music Industry Awards" in Malay, is Malaysia's music award-giving ceremony. It is the Malaysia's equivalent of Grammy. It was held at Stadium Putra Bukit Jalil.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asmawiyusof/6344053174/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asmawiyusof/6343981570/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asmawiyusof/6344047700/



> Greyson Chance Perfoming on AIM featuring Najwa Latif LIVE in Malaysia 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIM18 : Beribu Sesalan - Jaclyn Victor, Ning Baizura & Shila Amzah


----------



## laduchessa

Very nice photos!


----------



## World 2 World

rizalhakim said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 148 Buddy Bears
> taken from FB - Pavilion KL


----------



## Linguine

Nice pics and videos....


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur Tower International Base Jump 2011*



> KL Tower International Jump by azri zainul, on Flickr
> 
> KL Tower International Jump by azri zainul, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkuen/6200442966/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkuen/6200506906/

KLTIBJ11_01 by eddytan83, on Flickr

KL TOWER BASE JUMP 2011 by Amir Hamid, on Flickr

KL TOWER BASE JUMP 2011 by Amir Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/6520541285/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/6504577023/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/6504419713/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/6498280235/


----------



## Yellow Fever

... Selamat Hari Malaysia ... by aiksoonng, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7993985359/
Sunrise at Putrajaya Maritime Centre, Precinct 5, Putrajaya


The other beach by Diana Cheng, on Flickr


Diving school and beach view by Diana Cheng, on Flickr


DSC_0778 2-DSC_0781 2 by Diana Cheng, on Flickr


63420031 by Vanessa Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful....


----------



## Yellow Fever

Suria KLCC 雙子星 by SamandineS 蚌董 ❤ TW, on Flickr


CIMG9381 by Tiliktino, on Flickr


Masjid Sultan Mizan, Putrajaya. 2012-09-29 by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


Cyberjaya, 2012-09-27 by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


Cyberjaya, 2012-09-27 by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


Sungai Sendat, 2012-07-08 by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nationalism by jerome.dv, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


MALAYSIA 2011 by Hussain Isa, on Flickr


----------



## Baruk Ezein

My country the best


----------



## LuizzeOliveira

I have seen so many places in Malaysia. I had gone Malaysia last year with my friends and that was my best experience. Penang is my most favourite and best place then KLCC aka Petronas Twin Tower, Sunway Lagoon, BUkit Permai or Lookout Point, Redang Island, Malacca City, Sabah, Kota Bharu etc are also best places in Malaysia.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Senja Okt 24, 2012 by The JASS, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrs-sparks/8121115579/


Me at Bohey Dulang's Peak by nelza jamal, on Flickr


Untitled by syir, on Flickr


Dark Paradise by Syafiq Kim, on Flickr


Untitled by syir, on Flickr


Untitled by syir, on Flickr


Untitled by syir, on Flickr


Untitled by AWWS, on Flickr


supply boat by Syahrel Azha Hashim, on Flickr


Terbiar by Mizek, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur with KLCC by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Night Panorama by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey




----------



## World 2 World

*Fraser's Hill, Pahang*



nilaialam said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*M'sia among top five for global tourist spending growth*
Published: Tuesday November 6, 2012 MYT 8:24:00 AM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...sec=business#135290959726926265&if_height=202

LONDON: International tourist arrivals grew 4 percent between January and August year-on-year and are heading for the 1 billion mark for the first time by December, the UN World Tourism Organization said on Monday.

*With the data available to the UNWTO so far, spending on travel abroad rose 30 percent in China, followed by 22 percent in Poland, 15 percent in Russia, 16 percent in Argentina, 18 percent in Malaysia and 11 percent in India.*

Chinese spending on travel abroad grew significantly, it said.

Tourist numbers grew 5 percent in emerging economies compared with a 4 percent rise in advanced economies. UNWTO forecast overall growth of no more than 4 percent for the full year.

UNWTO numbers showed that the only region to report a decline in tourist numbers compared with the first eight months of 2011 was the Middle East with 1 percent fewer arrivals.

Countries reported their own data to the UNWTO regarding their earnings from and expenditure on international travel, varyingly covering a period between the first six and nine months of 2012.

With the data available to the UNWTO so far, spending on travel abroad rose 30 percent in China, followed by 22 percent in Poland, 15 percent in Russia, 16 percent in Argentina, 18 percent in Malaysia and 11 percent in India.

The United States, Canada, Germany and Australia reported single-digit growth in travel expenditure.

Italy and France showed a decline in spending on travel abroad, according to the UNWTO World Tourism Barometer which aims at monitoring the short-term evolution of tourism.

Earnings from tourism grew 48 percent in Japan, 26 percent in Sweden, South Korea and South Africa and 17 percent in Hong Kong.

In 2011, total earnings from international tourism receipts reached $1.2 trillion or 6 percent of the world's exports, according to the UNWTO. - Reuters


----------



## nazrey

SUNWAY LAGOON


----------



## nazrey

* KL City Gallery*
http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery


----------



## nazrey

*M'sia confident of achieving 36 mil tourist arrivals this year*
Posted on 18 September 2012 - 03:12pm 
http://www.thesundaily.my/news/493231

BUTTERWORTH (Sept 18, 2012): Malaysia is confident to achieve the target of 36 million tourist arrivals by end of this year, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ng Yen Yen said. 

She said based on the ministry's latest statistics, the number of tourist arrivals in Malaysia had reached 24.7 million as at yesterday. 

"The statistics also show that the country's income has increased by RM1.1 billion per week as they (tourists) are spending about RM164 million daily in Malaysia." 

She said this at a special ceremony to present an allocation of RM110,000 to 16 associations and non-governmental organisations (NGOs) in Bagan parliamentary constituency here today. 

Dr Ng, who is also Penang MC chairman, said the amount presented today was just a part of the total allocation of RM500,000 for the development of associations and NGOs approved by Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin during his recent visit to Bagan. 

"The rest of the allocation will be distributed in the near future," she said.

On another development, Dr Ng said she was confident that Barisan Nasional (BN) would be able to win back the state, which currently under the opposition, at the next general election. 

"We will not let the opposition parties retain their power in Penang at the next general election. MCA and other BN component parties will come together to challenge them (opposition). I believe BN can win," she added. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

Layang-Lyang island

DSC02643 by stove007, on Flickr

DSC02653 by stove007, on Flickr

DSC02665 by stove007, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Pangkor Laut Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/loeffle/3143548701/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Redang Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheeweng/1470649701/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hase236/8305733710/


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0290 by psawvel, on Flickr


IMG_0274 by psawvel, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

Sri Subramaniam Temple complex, Batu Caves; my pics


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kayuhan Patriotik 1 Malaysia @ Putrajaya by Foto Penerangan, on Flickr

PUTRAJAYA, 3 April 2013, Kelihatan sebahagian peserta berbasikal Kayuhan Patriotik 1 Malaysia @ Putrajaya sedang melalui Jambatan Seri Gemilang bagi melengkapkan laluan cergas sejauh 20 kilometer. Turut menyertai kayuhan ini ialah Perdana Menteri, Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak dan juga beberapa menteri-menteri kabinet. | © Jabatan Penerangan Malaysia | Krish

Sila hubungi iFoto Penerangan untuk melihat lebih banyak lagi koleksi gambar bersejarah milik Perpustakaan Fotografi Jabatan Penerangan Malaysia.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kayuhan Patriotik 1 Malaysia @ Putrajaya by Foto Penerangan, on Flickr



Putra Mosque by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kuala Lumpur by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur in panorama by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mount Ngauruhoe by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr
Mount Ngauruhoe, Tongariro National Park

There are three active volcanoes in Tongariro National Park. Mount Ngauruhoe, Mount Ruapehu and Mount Tongariro. The near-perfect conical shape of Ngauruhoe is the "landmark" or the "super model"! I drove, I tracked from day to night to find different angles to shoot the beautiful volcanic mountain. Of course, not always get the nice shot due to the ever changing weather. At times, I couldn't find the mountain at all when it was fully covered by cloud!


----------



## Vrooms

^^I was wondering where that was in Malaysia so i googled it and found that its actually in New Zealand:lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Oops! :lol: I was wondering myself how does Malaysia has snowy mountain.


----------



## Vrooms

^^:lol: I couldn't wait to find out where it was so i could take a drive there to visit it :lol:


----------



## 863552

Hey guys going to Malaysia soon, what are the best resort areas?

And could you recommend hotels?


----------



## Vrooms

^^ If you are looking at beach resorts, My favorites destinations are Redang, Langkawi and Pangkor


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Vrooms

*Laguna Redang*


Laguna Redang Beach Malesia www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr

Laguna Redang Beach Malesia www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr

Laguna Redang Beach Malesia www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

_MALAYSIAN FLASHMOB_


----------



## Vrooms

*KUCHING*

. by tboonwoo, on Flickr

Borneo by Natasha Budy, on Flickr

Sunset | Kuching Civic Centre by Cassidy Lisut Tubong, on Flickr

Sunset | Kuching Waterfront by Cassidy Lisut Tubong, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

great pics and videos, thanks Vrooms and nazrey....btw, we will be in KL and Penang this august, first time for us. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

^^Remember to try all the great food


----------



## Yellow Fever

Linguine said:


> great pics and videos, thanks Vrooms and nazrey....btw, *we* will be in KL and Penang this august, first time for us. :cheers:


who are "we"?


----------



## Vrooms

*Penang*

Cable car in Penang Hill by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

Shophouses in Penang, Malaysia by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

Town Hall in Georgetown, Penang, Malaysia by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Solopop said:


> Hey guys going to Malaysia soon, what are the best resort areas?
> 
> And could you recommend hotels?


I've been to that particular Laguna resort on Redang and beware, the tourists are fucking noisy. A whole load of PRCs there because some HK film was shot there and they won't shut up even at night or early in the morning.

If you can splurge, try out Berjaya Resort. Should be somewhat better in that sense but as a whole I recommend lesser known places, like Perhentian, Sibu, Pangkor, etc.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


Langkawi - Malaysia - June 2013 by Simuddell, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome photos from Langkawi. :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79

lankawi marvelus place..


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sabah #16 by zane&inzane, on Flickr


Sabah #15 by zane&inzane, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sabah #14 by zane&inzane, on Flickr


Sabah #13 by zane&inzane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Malaysia


----------



## Linguine

can't wait to discover Malaysia, will be in Penang and KL for a week. :cheers:


----------



## 2206

SABAH


On fire .... by Beachmite, on Flickr


Bird's-eye view of Sutera Harbour resort by Adam Lai, on Flickr


The View Before Prayers Begin by Jeremy-G, on Flickr


Likas Bay At Dusk by Bong Ambutong, on Flickr


Nexus Resort Karambunai MALESIA www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu - Malaysia by Eden Viaggi, on Flickr


033 Borneo by karlhillyard, on Flickr


Fried Tuaran Mee by Dexlim, on Flickr


Rumah Terbalik Borneo by PaiOrange, on Flickr


magical hour by Darmin Ladiro, on Flickr


Desa Farm - Kundasang, Kota Kinabalu by Jmyli, on Flickr


South Peak by [email protected], on Flickr


Trip to Sabah by Gabrielle Chan, on Flickr


Bohey Dulang Peak by nelza jamal, on Flickr


Kelapuan by 阿呆 tehky, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya*



sepul said:


> Lesson to Learn by Tan Andy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Other Side by mozakim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Golden Jetty by Tan Andy, on Flickr






Azrain98 said:


> byaniel Chan


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang*



Irwin said:


> George Town, Penang, Malaysia by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr
> 
> 
> George Town, Penang, Malaysia by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr
> 
> 
> St. George's Church, George Town, Penang, Malaysia by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*Annual event @ KL Tower - Basejumping*


----------



## World 2 World

*KL Base Jump 2013*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/some_soul/9738649209/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/some_soul/9649709557/


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/some_soul/10063441585/

Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 *

Putrajaya Malaysia Firework 2013 by Asyraf Joe, on Flickr

Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 by Shaktiman Sethi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 *

Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition - Team USA by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia


*2013 in Malaysia*
*January*
19 January – The Visit Malaysia 2013-2014 campaign is officially launched.
22 January – Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak visits Egypt and meets his counterpart Mohammed Morsi.
23 January – Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak visits Palestine for the first time and meets his counterpart Mahmood Abbas.

*February*
1 February – The old Istana Negara at Bukit Petaling has now converted into Royal Museum.

DSCN4974 Istana Negara (National Palace) by drayy, on Flickr
2 February – The second phase of Bantuan Rakyat 1Malaysia (BR1M) Scheme is launched.
3 February – The biggest gotong-royong event "My Beautiful Malaysia" programme is launched nationwide by the Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
11 February – South Korean singer and rapper, PSY performs "Gangnam Style" at the Barisan Nasional Chinese New Year Open House Celebration in Penang.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rescuedog/8466106564/
19 February – Malaysia and Singapore agrees to build the high-speed rail link between the city-state island republic and Kuala Lumpur.









http://www.mfa.gov.sg/content/mfa/m...13/infocus_February/infocus_20130219_020.html

28 February – Thai Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra meets her counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya.

*March*
5 March – Malaysian Armed Forces together with Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) and the Royal Malaysian Police launched its offensive attacks known as "Ops Daulat" (Operation Sabah's Sovereignty) against Sulu intruders by both land, air and sea at the village of Tanduo near Lahad Datu, Sabah. A formation consisting of six BAE Hawks and three F/A-18D Hornets from the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) launched an airstrike against the Sulu intruders at Kampung Tanduo. No military casualties are reported in the "Ops Daulat" operation.
7 March – The Eastern Sabah Security Command (ESSCOM) is established to strengthen maritime security in the eastern part of Sabah since the Lahad Datu standoff.
11 March – Tanduo declared clean. 97 militants were captured in the "Ops Daulat" operation.
16 March – The Breitling Jet Team performs its aerobatics jet performance at Subang Skypark.

Breitling Jet Team by andy_z8, on Flickr
19 March – The Government Transformation Programme (GTP)/Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) stimulus package is announced by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
22–24 March – 2013 Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stepherynn/8765332157/
23 March – Hong Kong's superstars Jackie Chan joins the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak at charity dinner in Kuantan, Pahang.
25 March – The Eastern Sabah Security Zone (ESSZONE) is established to improve security measures at the east coast of Sabah since the Lahad Datu standoff.
27 March – The village of Tanduo near Lahad Datu, Sabah, the site of the Sulu militants invasion will be evacuated and the villagers will be relocated to new settlements nearby.
28–30 March – The Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA 2013) is held in Langkawi, Kedah.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/8606631848/

*April*
3 April – Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak announces the dissolution of the 12th parliament via television at 11:30 a.m. local time, to pave way for the 13th general election. He also advised the state legislative assemblies of each state except Negeri Sembilan and Sarawak to simultaneously dissolve.
3-6 April - World Halal Forum (WHF) 2013, the biggest international halal event, returns from 3-6 April 2013 at the KualaLumpur Convention Centre.

MIHAS 2013 by www.mihas.com.my, on Flickr
6 April – Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak launches the 2013 Barisan Nasional manifesto for the 13th general election at the National Stadium, Bukit Jalil.
14 April – Official opening of the Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS) by the Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak.
20 April – The 2013 Malaysian general elections. The Nominations for candidates. For the first time in Malaysian electoral history, all seats will be contested and no candidate won a seat unopposed, with some candidates facing as many as 6 opponents.
20 April – The final closure of the cable stayed bridge at the main navigational span of the Penang Second Bridge has been completed.

The 2nd Penang Bridge by 星得星:Stardex, on Flickr
30 April – Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak became the country’s first leader to use the 24 km Penang Second Bridge to cross from the island to the mainland to attend a function in Kepala Batas, Seberang Perai.

*May*
5 May – Polling day for the 2013 Malaysian general elections. Barisan Nasional wins a majority with 133 of the 222 parliamentary seats, while Pakatan Rakyat gets 89 seats. Barisan Nasional regains Kedah state from Pakatan Rakyat.
6 May – The FBM KLCI index hits a new high of 1,820 points level after Barisan Nasional won the 13th general elections.
12 May – British entrepreneur Sir Richard Branson from Virgin group dresses as an air AirAsia stewardess after losing a bet with fellow motor-racing rival Tony Fernandes during a flight from Perth, Australia to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

2 billionaires horsing around! Sir Richard Branson becomes an Air Asia flight attendant for a day! Tan Sri Tony Fernandez enjoys his shenanigans. #richardbranson #tonyfernandez #airasia #billionaires #jokes #humor #humour #leaders by [email protected], on Flickr
15 May – Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak announces the new Cabinet. For the first time in Malaysian history, no MCA and Gerakan cabinets are elected.
21 May – Six FELDA settlers' children conquered Mount Everest for the first time.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/9013965244/
21-24 May - 2013 IHA World Congress on Advancing Sustainable Hydropower was held in Kuching, Sarawak

IHA 2013 World Congress by IHA Central Office, on Flickr
23–26 May – The biggest youth festival Festival Belia Putrajaya 2013 is held in Putrajaya.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/8854398099/
24 May – The new vehicle registration plates for Federal Territory of Kuala Lumpur starting with “W1A” (W 1 A until WYY 9999 Y) will be issued in July this year.
29 May - Women Deliver 2013 was held in Kuala Lumpur 

"Presidential Session: Investing in Girls," Women Deliver 2013 by UN Foundation, on Flickr

*June*
1 June – Local international superstars Michelle Yeoh was conferred the Panglima Setia Mahkota (PSM) awards with the title "Tan Sri" from the Yang di-Pertuan Agong.








6-8 June - Global Summit of Women 2013 in Kuala Lumpur

KNF_7001 by Global.Summit.of.Women, on Flickr
15 June – The Proton Saga SV is launched. The car price for the Proton Saga has now reduced from RM 38,895 to RM 33,438.








15–26 June – Several parts Peninsula Malaysia including Selangor, Negeri Sembilan, Melaka and Johor were affected by haze due to the hot season and peat burning in neighbouring Sumatera, Indonesia.
20 June – All 211 schools in Muar District in Johor were ordered to close after the Air Pollutant Index (API) reached a hazardous level of 383.
22 June – At 4 pm, the Air Pollutant Index (API) in Muar, Johor reaches 453.
23 June – A state of emergency had been declared in Muar and Ledang District in Johor, due to the API level reaching a record high of 750. The state of emergency was lifted two days later.
29 June – "Ops Daulat" officially ends. A new codename "Ops Sanggah" (Operation Sanggah) officially replaces "Ops Daulat". The new Ops Sanggah operation will come under the Eastern Sabah Security Command (ESSCOM), tasked to monitor and defend 10 coastal districts under the Eastern Sabah Security Zone (ESSZONE) from enemy intrusions since the Lahad Datu standoff.

*July*
4 July – The ground breaking ceremony for the Battersea Power Station redevelopment project in London, United Kingdom by the Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak and the British Prime Minister, David Cameron.

Prime Minister at Battersea Power Station by The Prime Minister's Office, on Flickr
21 July – Chelsea FC Asia Tour 2013: Malaysia vs Chelsea FC
25 July – Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe visits Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/9363985469/
29 July – French Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault visits Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/9405074539/
30 July – The speed limit on federal and state roads has reduced from 90 to 80 km/h during festive seasons only.

*August*
1 August – The Rakan Ronda Lebuhraya, Malaysia's Highway Friendly Patrol programme is launched.
5 August – The Mushaf Al-Quran Printing Centre at Percetakan Nasional Malaysia Berhad (PNMB) in Kuala Lumpur is unveiled by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak. This first Holy Quran printing centre in the country is the second largest Holy Quran printing centre in the world after the King Fahd Complex for the Printing of the Holy Quran at Medina, Saudi Arabia.
10 August – Friendly matches: Malaysia vs FC Barcelona
11 August – The Langkawi Resource Centre (PPL) of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM) in Langkawi, Kedah is unveiled by the Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Tuanku Abdul Halim Muadzam Shah of Kedah.
13 August – Mrs Malaysia Universe Carol Lee crowned Mrs Universe 2013, becoming the first Asian to win the international pageant.









http://www.thesundaily.my/news/795919
14 August – Egypt declares a state of emergency as security forces kill hundreds of demonstrators supporting former president Mohamed Morsi. All 3,300 Malaysians in Egypt are reported safe.
17 August – Proton's latest new hatchback, Proton Suprima S (codenamed P3-22A) is launched by the former fourth Malaysian Prime Minister, Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thecarguysmy/9536112608/
18 August – The National Security Council has sent a team to Egypt to evaluate the need to evacuate, and the security of Malaysians in the country.
19 August – Ops Cantas, a major crackdown against crimes, bandits and triads is launched by police.
23 August – All 3,300 Malaysians are sent home from Egypt.
26 August – South African President Jacob Zuma visits Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya.

President Zuma visits Malaysia by The Presidency of the Republic of South Africa, on Flickr
31 August – The biggest military parade for the 56th Merdeka Day is held in Dataran Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur. About 20 families of the fallen heroes during Lahad Datu standoff were took part in this event.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopenerangan/9637076168/

*September*
2 September – The prices for Diesel increased by 20 cents from RM 1.80 to RM 2.00 and Petrol RON 95 increased by 20 cents from RM 1.90 to RM 2.10 began on 3 September.
2–4 September – The Yang di-Pertuan Agong Tuanku Abdul Halim made three days royal visits to Thailand and meets his counterpart King Bhumibol Adulyadej.
5–7 September – The Yang di-Pertuan Agong Tuanku Abdul Halim made three days royal visits to Vietnam and meets the Vietnamese President, Trương Tấn Sang.
6 September – The Malaysia Education Blueprint 2013-2025 is unvieled by the Deputy Prime Minister and also the Minister of Educations, Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.










9–11 September – The PSKLM International Expressways Conference and Exhibition (PIECE 2013) were held at Persada Johor, Johor Bahru, Johor.
12 September – KRU Studios' most expensive film ever, Vikingdom has now released in cinemas.
13-15 September – The Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition 2013 is held in Putrajaya.

Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition - USA by adznee165, on Flickr
16 September – Malaysia celebrates its 50 years of formation. The Malaysia Day celebrations are held in Kuching, Sarawak (at morning) and Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (at night).
21 September – The biggest military parade for the 80th Armed Forces Day is held in Dataran Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur.
22 September – Malaysian Moto2 rider, Hafizh Syahrin wins the race in the Round Five of the CEV Repsol Championship in Navarra, Spain. He is the first Malaysian winner of an international Moto2 class race.
27-29 September – WTA Tennis Malaysian Open 2013

BMW Malaysian Open 2013 by shortjock, on Flickr

*October*
2 October – The Penilaian Menengah Rendah (PMR) secondary school examinations were held for the last time before being replaced by the Pentaksiran Berasaskan Sekolah Menengah Rendah (PBSMR) examinations next year.
3-5 October – Chinese President Xi Jinping makes his three days official visits to Malaysia and meets the Yang di-Pertuan Agong Tuanku Abdul Halim and the Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak in Kuala Lumpur.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/10083268825/
6 October – Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper visits Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya.

PM Harper participates in a bilateral visit to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by pmwebphotos, on Flickr
10-13 October – Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Tournament 2013

Sime Darby Malaysia LPGA 2013 - Jodi Ewart Shadoff (ENG) by An An S. Arto, on Flickr
11–13 October – 2013 Shell Advance Malaysian Motorcycle Grand Prix
11–12 October – The 2013 Global Entrepreneurship Summit is held at Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (KLCC), Kuala Lumpur. US Secretary of State John Kerry (represent US President Barack Obama), Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan, UAE President Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan and the host Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak are also present at the summit. 1MET, a series of boot camps organised with StartupMalaysia to guide and help young entrepreneurs is launched during the summit.

Secretary Kerry Delivers Keynote Address at Global Entrepreneurship Summit by East Asia and Pacific Media Hub, on Flickr
14 October – Solomon Islands Prime Minister Gordon Darcy Lilo visits Malaysia and meets its counterpart Najib Tun Razak at Putrajaya. Solomon Islands opens its High Commissions office in Kuala Lumpur.
17 October – Prime Minister's Science Advisor, Prof Emeritusm Datuk Seri Dr Zakri Abdul Hamid is appointed as a Science Advisory Board to the United Nations Secretary General, Ban Ki Moon









http://www.biotechcorp.com.my/media...ce-advisor-to-the-prime-minister-of-malaysia/

20 October – The Legoland Malaysia Water Theme Park, a second Legoland Malaysia's attractions is opened to public.

Legoland Malaysia by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr
25 October – 2014 Budget highlights: The Bantuan Rakyat 1Malaysia (BRIM) cash for those with a monthly income of below RM3,000 and single individuals aged 21 and above with income not exceeding RM2,000 a month increased from RM500 to RM650. Sugar subsidy is abolished and a GST tax of of six percent starting on April 1, 2015
27 October – Nicol David wins China Open title
29 October – Malaysia has surged to the sixth position among 189 economies in the latest World Bank Doing Business Report 2014.

*November*
3 November – Pahang wins Malaysia Cup for the first time since 21 years after beating Kelantan 1-0 in the final.
18 November – Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak makes his two days official visits to Bangladesh and meets the president Abdul Hamid.
22 Novermber – Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim Ismail declares Friday and Saturday as a weekend holidays for Johor.
30 November – The Proton Persona SV is launched.

*December*
1 December – AirAsia, the low cost airliner wins World Travel Award as the "World's Leading Low-Cost Airline".
8 December – Officialy opening of the Pandaruan Bridge or also known as Malaysia-Brunei Friendship Bridge, the bridge of the border of Malaysia-Brunei by the Malaysian Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak and his counterpart, Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah of Brunei.
8 December - Nicol David win Hong Kong Squash Open









http://sport-asia.com/squash-queen-davids-great-eighth-straight-hong-kong-open-matthews-first/
10-12 December – UNESCO-APEID Meeting on Entrepreneurship Education in Kala Lumpur

9 December – Malaysian wushu queen, Phoon Eyin wins her 1,000th gold medal of the Southeast Asian Games since 1959 during wushu event of the 2013 Southeast Asian Games in Myanmar.
11 December – The second generation of Proton Perdana is launched by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
12 December – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak makes his working visits to Japan and meets the prime minister Shinzo Abe.
14 December – Jamalulail family from Sunderland, England returns to Malaysia from United Kingdom after 25,500 km Eurasia journey by a motorhome caravan in 155 days.









http://www.nst.com.my/latest/globe-trotting-family-in-a-caravan-returns-1.432315

14 December – Malaysia creates a world record in hockey when the national women's hockey squad thrashed Cambodia 36-0 in a second preliminary of 2013 Southeast Asian Games match in Myanmar.
15 December – World no.1, Lee Chong Wei wins BWF Super Series Masters Finals 2013 after beating Tommy Sugiarto of Indonesia, 20-10, 21-12.
17 December – The Genting Integrated Tourism Plan (GITP) and the new Genting Highlands' attractions, Twentieth Century Fox World Theme Park are launched by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak. The new Twentieth Century Fox World Theme Park is expected to be completed on 2016.










19 December – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak makes his working visits to Indonesia and meets the president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
19 December – The Penilaian Menengah Rendah (PMR) secondary school examinations results is the last time before being replaced by the Pentaksiran Berasaskan Sekolah Menengah Rendah (PBSMR) examinations next year. There is a 0.41 per cent increase or 30,988 students scoring straight As in this and last year's PMR results.
21 December – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak makes his four day working visits to Saudi Arabia.
11-22 December – Malaysia bags 43 gold medals in the 2013 Southeast Asian Games in Myanmar.
28 December – Malaysia is the first country in South East Asia to be chosen as Theme Nation at Tokyo International Book Fair 2014 next year.
28 December – Radio Televisyen Malaysia (RTM) celebrates its 50-year anniversary of television broadcasting in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*New Year 2014 Celebrations at KLCC *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/11672899524/


----------



## GanuMaju2013

Visit Malaysia Year 2014 :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GanuMaju2013

*TAMAN PANORAMA, KUALA TERENGGANU, MALAYSIA*








credit: dweirdboy photography


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Malaysia


----------



## GanuMaju2013

*BEAUTIFUL MALAYSIA*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The video above is also great


----------



## World 2 World

*Visit Malaysia Year 2014 - 3D Mapping @ Sultan Abdul Samad Building*


----------



## nazrey

*New Year 2014*
New Year Fireworks From Putrajaya








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kompek/11672926433/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kompek/11674381656/


----------



## Azrain98

nazrey said:


> *New Year 2014*
> New Year Fireworks From Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kompek/11672926433/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kompek/11674381656/


this angle is from my apartment ! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos including the NYE fireworks :cheers:


----------



## Azrain98

_*Putra Mosque,Putrajaya*_





































pic by myself


----------



## GanuMaju2013

Interesting Photos.


----------



## nazrey

Visit Malaysia 2014


----------



## nazrey

*KK to host third Global Tourism Cities Conference in June*
Posted on May 3, 2014, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2014/05/03/kk-to-host-third-global-tourism-cities-conference-in-june/

KUCHING: Over 15 local and international tourism and urban planning experts, award winning architects and industry professionals will congregate in *Kota Kinabalu, Sabah for the 3rd Global Tourism Cities Conference (GTCC) on June 24 and 25, 2014 at the Nexus Resort & Spa Karambunai.*

These experts will share their knowledge and first hand urban and tourism planning strategies as well as giving insights to attendees on city profiling that could maximise their tourism resources to growth the social and economic of their city.

Co-organised by the Kuala Lumpur Tourism Association and Confexhub Group, the GTCC 2014 reputed to be the only conference of its kind that focusing on issues pertaining tourism cities development; is supported by the Ministry of Tourism, Culture and Environment of Sabah and ISOCARP and endorsed by regional tourism and urban planning associations.

Themed ‘Tourism City Profiling – A Key Driver for Sustainable Growth’, GTCC 2014 in Sabah is expected to attract over 350 delegates representing government authorities, municipal councils, mayors, urban planners, designers, developers from the national as well as the region.

According to GTCC 2014 organising chairman Datuk Abdul Aziz Kadir, “The past series of GTCC in Kuala Lumpur and Kuching were great success. Our participating sponsors, speakers, partners and delegates have reflected to us that the events is an exciting platform to not only enhanced knowledge on planning and developing urban tourism products, but also a unique opportunity to meet with experts, share ideas and networking for potential future collaboration.

“From here, participants will learn from industry experts in the field, hear about the exceptional best practices, and have the opportunity to ask questions, seek advice and interact with other city planning professionals regarding both universal ideas and issues specifically focused to meet their needs in developing their own city into a global tourism city.”

This event, more than educational, will provide the attendees an excellent opportunity to network and source for experts’ advices on their city planning needs. This is also a good platform to gain expert insight and identify the best profiling that suit their tourism resources that could bring sustainable growth to their city.

Following its success of past events, GTCC is now billed as the region’s premier tourism city conference, supported by regional government authorities and industry associations.

The organisers have carefully researched on a compact program with top list of professionals and experts to address the needs of the attendees.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, great updates from Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*It's All Here*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great video as well


----------



## nazrey

Theme Song for Malaysian 57th Independence Day


----------



## Azrain98

discover my hometown! putrajaya :cheers:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ongpEb]Putrajaya by alex cheong, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oTd8va]Reflections by Dingo photography, on Flickr[/URL]

Putra Mosque

[url=https://flic.kr/p/opQLRT]Cloudy Sunrise at Masjid Putra by Nur Ismail Photography, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oGLguV]interior putra mosque by J_975, on Flickr[/URL]

Steel Mosque

[url=https://flic.kr/p/fPK4vY]Explosion | Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin Mosque | Putrajaya by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nZTUKM]
The Steel Mosque | Main Prayer Hall | Putrajaya by Arief Rasa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia
> - 2013 in Malaysia
> - 2014 in Malaysia


*2015 in Malaysia
January*
1 January – The Malaysia Year of Festival 2015 officially begins.
1 January – The Indonesia AirAsia Flight 8501 crash:
12 January – The Indonesia AirAsia Flight 8501 crash:
The flight data recorder of the Flight 8501 has been sent to Jakarta for analysis.
29 January – Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 crash:
The Department of Civil Aviation Malaysia (DCA) officially declared that the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 over Indian Ocean is an "accident" in accordance with the Standards of Annexes 12 and 13 to the ICAO's Chicago Convention and all 239 of the passengers and crew onboard MH370 are presumed to have lost their lives. However, the search for the missing Flight 370 will continue.
31 January – The completion works and full official opening of the East Coast Expressway Phase 2 from Jabur to Kuala Terengganu.










*February*
1 February – Hong Kong international superstars, Jackie Chan received the Panglima Mahkota Wilayah (PMW) award which carried the title Datuk from the Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Tuanku Abdul Halim Muadzam Shah of Kedah in conjunction with the 41st Federal Territory Day.










2 February – Malaysia’s squash queen Nicol David created a new world record for the length of time a squash player who has topped the world rankings, after marking her 106th month as world number one in the latest February Women’s Squash Association (WSA) list.










5 February – Indonesian President, Joko Widodo made his three-day official visits to Malaysia and meets the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.

PRESIDEN INDONESIA JOKO WIDODO by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr

10 February – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak launched the Malaysian Shariah Index, the world's first Shariah index.










21 February – A equinox phenomenon occurs in Malaysia.
28 February – The Leaning Tower of Teluk Intan in Teluk Intan, Perak has been declared as a National Heritage of Malaysia by the Department of National Heritage, Malaysia.










28 February – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak attended the Malay Solidarity Gathering at Bukit Jalil National Stadium, Kuala Lumpur.

*March*
10 March – The first batch of the four* Airbus A-400M* Atlas to the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19873896824/

13 March – Myanmar president Thien Sein made his three-day official visit to Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Tun Razak.










13 March – Bank Negara Malaysia's Governor, Zeti Akhtar Aziz who has successfully navigated the Malaysian economy through more than one financial crisis is awarded the Wharton's Dean Award from the University of Pennsylvania in Global Forum in Bangkok.









https://news.wharton.upenn.edu/pres...arton-school-awards-deans-medal-dr-zeti-aziz/

15 March – Japan became the first country to conduct high level talks with Malaysia over possible involvement in the proposed high speed train project between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.
17–21 March – The 2015 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA 2015) is held in Langkawi, Kedah.
23 March – Former Singapore first Prime Minister (1965-1990) and also Chief Minister during part of Malaysia (1963-1965) Lee Kuan Yew, died at the age of 91. Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak conveyed his condolences to his counterpart Lee Hsien Loong over the passing of his father. On 26 March, Najib Tun Razak, accompanied by his wife Rosmah Mansor is expected to visit Singapore to pay their last respects to former Singapore prime minister Lee Kuan Yew.
31 March – Official launching of the dual-carriageway toll free Pan Borneo Expressway in Sarawak by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
31 March – George Town, Penang has been granted city status. The Municipal Council of Penang Island (MPPP) has been upgraded to Penang Island City Council (MBPP). Datuk Patahiyah Ismail is appointed as the first Datuk Bandar (Mayor) of Penang Island. She is the first female mayor for Penang Island and was also the first woman municipal president since 2010.

*April*
6 April – Digital television broadcasting (DTV) will be introduced in Malaysia.
10 April – The opening of Magic Art 3D Museum in Bukit Katil, Malacca.
16 April – AirAsia CEO and co-founder Tony Fernandes has been named among the 100 most influential people in the world by Time magazine.










21 April – The Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) tunneling works for the underground section of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line are completed.










27 April – The 26th ASEAN Summit, Kuala Lumpur 2015:
The opening ceremony of the ASEAN Summit in Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre, Kuala Lumpur.
GOASEAN, the world's first ASEAN-focused travel channel, was launched at the 26th ASEAN Summit in Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre, Kuala Lumpur.

Рабочее заседание ВАС by МИД России / MFA Russia, on Flickr
ASEAN-SUMMIT-OPENING by Seang Sopheak, on Flickr
28 April – The 2014 annual report of the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) and Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) are announced by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.

*May*
5 May – The Singapore terminus for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore will be sited at Jurong East.
6 May – Sultan Nazrin Muizuddin Shah ibni Almarhum Sultan Azlan Muhibuddin Shah Al-Maghfullah is installed as the 35th Sultan of Perak.










21 May – The Eleventh Malaysia Plan (11MP) (2016 - 2020) is announced by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak. It is a final lap towards the year 2020.
21 May – Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) sends four vessels to Langkawi, assist in Rohingya humanitarian mission.
23 May – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak made his three-day official visit to Japan and meets his counterpart Shinzo Abe.

*June*
1 June – Official opening of the first bus rapid transit in Malaysia, BRT Sunway Line by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.










7 June – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak made his three-day official visit to Saudi Arabia and meets his counterpart King Salman of Saudi Arabia.
16 June – Malaysia won 62 Gold medals at the 2015 Southeast Asian Games in Singapore. The nation will host the multi-sport event in 2017.
21 June – World no.1 badminton player, Lee Chong Wei wins US Open.
22 June – Launching of the eRezeki by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak.
27 June – Malaysia under 13 football team wins the Ibercup Costa del Sol competition after beating Portugal's Sporting CP 2-1 in the final.

*July*
5 July – MYTV, Malaysia's first digital terrestrial television (DTT) is launched.
9 July – Proton cars celebrates its 30th anniversary.
10 July – Opening of the Electric Train Service (ETS) of the Ipoh-Padang Besar line.










29 July – Opening of the Mitsui Outlet Park at Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang, Selangor.

Majlis Perasmian Mitsui Outlet Park (MOP) KLIA Sepang Oleh Perdana Menteri Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr
The Boeing 777 plane debris will be shipped to Toulouse, France for analysis and investigation under the BEA.
30 July–3 August – The 128th IOC Session is held at Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre, Kuala Lumpur. On 31 July, Beijing, China is selected by the IOC as host city of the 2022 Winter Olympics.

128th IOC Session. by IOC MEDIA, on Flickr
30 July – British Prime Minister, David Cameron made his official working visit to Malaysia and meet his counterpart, Najib Tun Razak in Putrajaya.










*August*
1 August – Kuching, capital city of Sarawak has declared as the ‘City of Unity’.
7–9 August – Kuala Lumpur City Grand Prix is held in Kuala Lumpur.

V8 SUPERCAR CHAMPIONSHIP KL by Nissan Motorsport, on Flickr

19 August – The entire 41.5 km elevated guideway for the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line has now been completed.
27 August – Masjid Negara, the National Mosque of Malaysia celebrates its golden jubilee (50th anniversary).

*September*
14 September – Penang Bridge celebrates its 30th anniversary.
19 September – Silat is declared as a national martial arts of Malaysia.










28 September – Royal Australian Navy's submarine, HMAS Sheean makes surprise appearance in Penang.

*October*
1 October – The Vehicle Entry Permit (VEP) has now been implemented at Johor Causeway and Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing.
1 October – Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia

D1D48301 by An An S. Arto, on Flickr
10 October – Hari Sukan Negara (National Sports Day) is held nationwide for the first time.
23 October – The 2016 Budget highlights launced
26 October – Chong Wei wins French Open title
28 October – Syed Saddiq is again Asia's best debater










*November*
6 November – The Health Ministry has started a nationwide crackdown by raiding vape stores and confiscating thousands bottles of vape liquid that contain nicotine.
15 November – Malaysian no.1 badminton player, Lee Chong Wei wins China Open after beating Chen Long in the final.
18–22 November – The 27th ASEAN and Related Summits, Kuala Lumpur:
3:30 pm: US President, Barack Obama arrived in Kuala Lumpur from Manila for three-day visit and attending the 27th ASEAN and Related Summits.
4:00 pm: US President, Barack Obama attend a town hall session with ASEAN Youth as part of the Young Southeast Asian Leaders Initiative (YSALI) at Taylor's University lakeside campus in Subang Jaya, Selangor.










8:00 pm: US President, Barack Obama meets Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak at the 2015 ASEAN Business and Investment Summit at the Shangri-La Hotel, Kuala Lumpur.
21 November – The 27th ASEAN and Related Summits, Kuala Lumpur (Day 2):
10:30 am – US President Barack Obama visits the Dignity for Children Foundation, an educational institution for refugee and urban poor children in Sentul, Kuala Lumpur.
11:00 am – The 27th ASEAN Summit and Related Summits kicked off with a strong condemnation of terrorism and extremism and a rousing call for the ASEAN Community to take its place on the world stage.
22 November – Malaysian badminton player Lee Chong Wei wins Hong Kong Open after beating Tian Houwei of China 21-16, 21-15 in the final.
22 November – The 27th ASEAN and Related Summits, Kuala Lumpur (Day 3):
11:00 am – US President, Barack Obama announced plans to host the leaders of 10 ASEAN nations in 2016.
5:30 pm – US President, Barack Obama concluded his three-day visit to Malaysia for the 27th ASEAN Summit and Related Summit. The Air Force One departed from Subang at 5.20pm.
23 November – Indian Prime Minister, Narendra Modi and Chinese Premier, Li Keqiang made their official visit to Malaysia and meets the counterpart Najib Tun Razak in Putrajaya.
12:30 pm – Indian Prime Minister, Narendra Modi and Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak jointly inaugurated the Torana Gate at Little India, Brickfields, Kuala Lumpur.
3:30 pm – Malaysia and China sealed eight government-to-government memorandums of understanding (MoUs) and agreements in various fields including trade, culture and administration. The signing ceremony was witnessed by the Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak and Chinese Premier Li Keqiang at Perdana Putra, Putrajaya.
28 November – Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim Ismail bans vape in the state and ordered all vape store closed starting 1 January 2016.

*December*
1 December – The Indonesia AirAsia Flight 8501 crash:
Faulty equipment and the crew's "inability to control the aircraft" led an AirAsia A320 to crash into the Java Sea last year, killing all 162 people on board.
11 December – The Chinese company, China Railway Construction Company (CRCC) has been awarded to build the Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Tracking Project (EDTP) which construction will begin on March 2016.
17 December – Britain's largest halal fast food chain, Chicken Cottage, opened the first outlet in Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu.
20 December – Malaysia's first Sharia-Compliant budget airline Rayani Air begins its maiden flight.


----------



## Azrain98

great recap, nazrey! sure will miss those times in 2015   damn i love #2k15 :banana: :banana: last year of my school-life huhuhuhuhuhuhuhu *crying*


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://images.says.com/uploads/story_source/source_image/43930/aa24.jpeg

she is pretty!


----------



## nazrey

*WORLD RENOWED THEME PARK IN ASIA*
- [JAPAN] TOKYO DISNEYLAND (1983)
- [JAPAN] UNIVERSAL STUDIOS JAPAN (2001)
- [HONG KONG] HONG KONG DISNEYLAND (2005)
- [JAPAN] KIDZANIA TOKYO (2006)
*- [INDONESIA] KIDZANIA JAKARTA (2007)*
- [UAE] KIDZANIA DUBAI (2010)
*- [SINGAPORE] UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE (2010)
- [MALAYSIA] KIDZANIA KUALA LUMPUR (2012)
- [MALAYSIA] LEGOLAND MALAYSIA (2012) 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/travelust/20987254425/

- [THAILAND] KIDZANIA BANGKOK (2013)
- [THAILAND] CARTOON NETWORK AMAZONE (2013)*
- [INDIA] KIDZANIA MUMBAI (2013)
- [KUWAIT] KIDZANIA KUWAIT (2013)
- [SAUDI ARABIA] KIDZANIA JEDDAH (2015)
*- [PHILIPPINES] KIDZANIA MANILA (2015)
- [SINGAPORE] KIDZANIA SINGAPORE (2015)*
- [QATAR] KIDZANIA DOHA (2015)

*UPCOMING*
- [UAE] LEGOLAND DUBAI
- [UAE] DREAMWORKS ANIMATION THEME PARK
- [SOUTH KOREA] LEGOLAND KOREA
- [SOUTH KOREA] PARAMOUNT PARK 
- [CHINA] SHANGHAI DISNEYLAND
- [CHINA] UNIVERSAL STUDIOS BEIJING
*- [MALAYSIA] 20TH CENTURY FOX WORLD* _(in progress)_
*- [MALAYSIA] DREAMWORKS ANIMATION THEME PARK* _(open 2016)_
- [INDIA] KIDZANIA DELHI


----------



## nazrey

*INTERNATIONAL OUTLETS/SHOPPING CENTRES IN MALAYSIA*
- AEON Mall, Malaysia
- AEON Mall Kota Bharu, Kelantan _(open 2016)_
- AEON Big Falim, Ipoh, Perak _(open 2016)_
- AEON Mall Kuching, Sarawak _(in progress)_
- Mitsui Outlet Park KLIA, Sepang, Selangor
- Ikano Mall, Petaling Jaya, Selangor
- Ikano Mall, Penang _(in progress)_
- IKEA Batu Kawan, Penang _(in progress)_
- IKEA Damansara, Petaling Jaya, Selangor
- IKEA Cheras, KL
- Premium Outlet, Johor
- Premium Outlet, Genting Highlands, Pahang _(open 2017)_
- CapitaLand Mall Asia - The Mines Shopping Mall, Seri Kembangan, Selangor
- CapitaLand Mall Asia - Melawati Mall, KL _(open 2017)_
- CPN - CentralPlaza Mall | i-City, Shah Alam, Selangor _(in progress)_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77275373

Malaysia Johor Premium Outlets by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

CapitaLand Mall Asia - Melawati Mall 








​


----------



## nazrey

*Foreign University/College/Institute/School in Malaysia*
*UPDATE 2015:*
- [UK] University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus, Semenyih, Selangor 
- [UK] Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia (NUMed), Nusajaya, Johor 









https://plus.google.com/114163094426138518211/photos

- [UK] University of Southampton Malaysia Campus, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] Malrborough College Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] University of Reading Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor _NEW 2015!_
- [UK] Epsom College, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan 
- [UK] Heriot-Watt University Malaysia, Putrajaya _NEW 2015!_
- [AUSTRALIA] Curtin University Sarawak Malaysia, Miri, Sarawak
- [AUSTRALIA] Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus, Kuching, Sarawak
- [AUSTRALIA] Monash University Malaysia, Bandar Sunway, Selangor
- [AUSTRALIA] Australian International School, Seri Kembangan, Selangor
- [SINGAPORE] Raffles American School, Nusajaya, Johor _[underconstruction]_
- [SINGAPORE] MDIS Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor _[underconstruction]_
- [SINGAPORE] Raffles University, Nusajaya, Johor _[coming soon]_
- [NETHERLANDS] Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT), Nusajaya, Johor 
- [FRANCE] Lycée Français Kuala Lumpur, Jalan Dutamas Raya, KL
- [INDIA] Manipal International University, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan
- [CHINA] Xiamen University Malaysia, Salak Tinggi, Sepang, Selangor _[underconstruction]_

*INTERNATIONAL COLLABORATION*
- [USA-MALAYSIA] USC School of Cinematic Arts - Multimedia University, Nusajaya, Johor _NEW 2015!_
- [UK-MALAYSIA] International University of Malaya-Wales (IUMW), Kuala Lumpur
- [IRELAND-USA-MALAYSIA] Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland-UC San Diego School of Medicine-Perdana University Graduate School of Medicine, Serdang, Selangor
- [GERMANY-MALAYSIA] University of Passau-Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM), Bangi, Selangor
- [GERMANY] German-Malaysian Institute, Kajang, Selangor
- [JAPAN-MALAYSIA] Toyohashi University of Technology-Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM), Gelugor, Penang


> *NEW COMPLETED 2015*
> - [UK] University of Reading Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor
> - [UK] Heriot-Watt University Malaysia, Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *University of Reading Malaysia Campus @ EduCity (Johor)*
> COMPLETED
> The University of Reading is a public university located in Reading, Berkshire, United Kingdom. It was established in 1892 as University College, Reading and received its Royal Charter in 1926 from King George V. It was the only university to receive its charter between the two world wars and is therefore a red brick university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.easyuni.com/media/institution/photo/2015/07/23/Easy_Uni_4_2.jpg.1200x1200_q85_crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heriot Watt University*
> http://architizer.com/projects/heriot-watt-university/
> Putrajaya, Malaysia
> COMPLETED
> The first phase of the City Campus development housing the Heriot-Watt University Malaysia is aspired to be a catalyst to enliven the Malaysian administrative capital of Putrajaya, 16 miles south of Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[USA-MALAYSIA] USC School of Cinematic Arts - Multimedia University, Nusajaya, Johor *
> http://fca.mmu.edu.my/main/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://grandmedini.my/sites/default/files/amenities/Multimedia-University-(MMU)-(2).jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

*INTERNATIONAL VENUE*
SEPANG INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT
*Formula One World Championship *
Malaysian Grand Prix, Friday 27th March 2015. Sepang, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.









http://beentheredonethat.in/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/sepang-international-circuit-Malaysia1.jpg
Formula One World Championship 2015, Round 2, Malaysian Grand Prix by billyboes, on Flickr
Formula One World Championship by billyboes, on Flickr
2 by billyboes, on Flickr
Formula One World Championship 2015, Round 2, Malaysian Grand Prix by billyboes, on Flickr

*The 2015 Grand Prix motorcycle racing*

2015 Forward Racing Team 17 Sepang GP by Forward Racing, on Flickr
2015 Forward Racing Team 17 Sepang GP by Forward Racing, on Flickr
(L)Thomas LUTHI, (MJohann ZARCO, (R)Jonas FOLGER by Alan LEUNG, on Flickr



> *KLIA & Sepang International Circuit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://richlandf1.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Sepang-Aerial-View.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLDER PIC
> ​


----------



## nazrey

* Al-Jazeera @ Petronas Twin Towers*
AL JAZEERA English in Kuala Lumpur


















http://www.acuity.com.my/

Tower One is fully occupied by the Malaysian state oil company Petronas, and its subsidiaries and associate companies. Tower Two is mostly taken up by multinational companies such as Accenture, Al-Jazeera, Barclays Capital, Bloomberg, Boeing, IBM, McKinsey & Co., Microsoft, Reuters and more.









http://www.nigeriadailynews.com/new...hy-contest-sees-stunning-images-captured.html​


----------



## Yellow Fever

excellent updates!


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed excellent, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*FLINSTONE House, JOHOR - MALAYSIA* :cheers:




































































































More pics here: https://www.facebook.com/johorsouth...8559000640735/728557880640847/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia 2016 golf tournament at TPC, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 

Sime Darby Malaysia LPGA 2015 by An An S. Arto, on Flickr
Michelle Wie of United States take her tee shot of 8th hole during the second round of the Sime Darby LPGA 2016 golf tournament at TPC, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia yesterday. by CSN Photo & News Agency, on Flickr
IN-FORM KORDA AIMS TO RETAIN TITLE AT SIME DARBY LPGA MALAYSIA KUALA LUMPUR, 25 October 2016 – Defending champion Jessica Korda will be aiming to become the first golfer in Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia history to successfully defend her title starting this T by CSN Photo & News Agency, on Flickr
WORLD TOP WOMEN GOLFER AT TPC, KUALA LUMPUR KUALA LUMPUR, 26 October 2016 – The best female golfers in the world descended on the Malaysian capital today ahead of the seventh edition of the Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia, which will take place from 27th to 30t by CSN Photo & News Agency, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Le Tour De Langkawi 2016

LTDL 2016 by Ezani Zainal, on Flickr
LTDL 2016 by Ezani Zainal, on Flickr
LTDL 2016 by Ezani Zainal, on Flickr
LTDL 2016 by Ezani Zainal, on Flickr
LTDL 2016 by Ezani Zainal, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia F1 GP 2016

CKO_8203 by Kwee Onn Cheah, on Flickr
Malaysian Grand Prix 2016 by tik_tok, on Flickr
Sepang Formula 1 Malaysia Grand Prix 2016 by Hisham Jinggo, on Flickr
Malaysia F1 GP Auto Racing by Ewell Castle DT, on Flickr
479868513MT00096_F1_Grand_P by VS Racing Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

2016 Moto GP

2016 Moto GP - Sepang Test by Michelin Motorsport Moto, on Flickr
2016 Moto GP - Sepang Test by Michelin Motorsport Moto, on Flickr
2016 Moto GP - Sepang Test by Michelin Motorsport Moto, on Flickr
_MG_6871 by Andreas Markus, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur - Moto GP Sepang Oct 2011 by Angelo D'Andrassi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

>


Festival by Rich Court, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Scorpions 
ROCKAWAY MALAYSIA MOTOGP 2016*
B Hillstand, Sepang International Circuit, Malaysia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/morethangoodhooks/30988864600/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/morethangoodhooks/31358161885/

*The Darkness 
ROCKAWAY MALAYSIA MOTOGP 2016*









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5801/31358161885_f39bfabdd6_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

2nd Night of Putrajaya Hot Air Balloon Fiesta 2016 by Muhammad Hafiz, on Flickr
Putrajaya International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta 2016 | Taken with Sony A7II + Voigtlander Super Wide-Heliar 15mm f4.5 Aspherical III by Philip Pang, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nyshacapulet/25688912265/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nazerwahab/16753523497/


----------



## nazrey

*Bintulu International Kite Festival 2016, Malaysia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30030740001/


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia
> - 2013 in Malaysia
> - 2014 in Malaysia
> - 2015 in Malaysia


*2016 in Malaysia*
*January*
1 January – Johor changed its district names. Nusajaya is renamed as Iskandar Puteri. Meanwhile, Kulaijaya and Ledang districts are renamed as Kulai and Tangkak districts.
1 January – KTM Komuter Northern Sector extends its service from Butterworth to Padang Besar.

Komuter Utara Padang Besar Butterworth 01 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
11 January – Mualim become the eleventh district of Perak.
12 January – The MEASAT satellite celebrates its 20th anniversary.
16 January – National explorer Shahrom Abdullah successfully completed a Malaysian Seven Contingents Exploration Club (KE7B) expedition to reach the South Pole in a record 37 days.
28 January – The 2016 Federal Budget recalibration 
28 January – Ola Bola, Malaysia's first sports film has released in cinemas. Directed by Chiu Keng Guan. The film tells about the glories of Malaysia national football team which successfully entered the 1980 Summer Olympics.

*February*
8 February – The Tugu Negara (National Monument) celebrates its 50th anniversary.
11–17 February – Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak made his working visit to the United States to attend a United States-ASEAN Special Leaders' Summit in Sunnylands, California

*March*
3 March – The first feature film of popular local children's animated TV series BoBoiBoy: The Movie has made it into the Malaysian Book of Records for raking in more than RM 500,000 in ticket sales on the first day of its release.










6 March – The groundbreaking ceremony of the Johor Forest City in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor by the Sultan Ibrahim Ismail of Johor. The project will be duty-free status.
8 March – The second anniversary of the Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 crash
9 March – A partial solar eclipse occurred in Malaysia.
16 March – The new Warisan Merdeka project is officially launched by the Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak. The 118 story building will be known as PNB118. The project will be undertaken by the nation's largest fund management company, Pemodalan Nasional Berhad PNB) and expected to be completed in 2024.










17 March – Award-winning action heroine Michelle Yeoh has been appointed as a United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) Goodwill Ambassador.
21 March – Prime Minister Najib Razak launched the Jelajah Pendidikan Bumiputera 2016 programme, which is set to benefit 150,000 underprivileged SPM and STPM school-leavers with the chance to pursue tertiary education in 10 institutions in the country.
25 March – Former Prime Minister, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi is appointed as a new Petronas advisor effective 1 April replacing Mahathir Mohammad.
30 March – Maldives President, Abdulla Yameen Abdul Gayoom made his official visit to Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Razak in Putrajaya.
31 March – Opening of the Ampang Line extension (Stage 2) from Kinrara to Puchong.
31 March – Socio-political activist and writer, Marina Mahathir received the Legion of Honour award from the French government.

*April*
1 April – The Radio Television Malaysia (RTM) celebrates its 70th anniversary.
3 April – Malaysian Moto3 rookie rider, Khairul Idham Pawi wins the Moto3 Argentine motorcycle Grand Prix. It is the first Malaysian to win podium in the world motorcycle championship.
7 April – The giant baby panda which was born in Zoo Negara seven months ago is named "Nuan Nuan" (friendly).
15 April – Nearly 40,000 people attended an Indian Muslim preacher, Zakir Naik's final lecture in Padang Astaka, Kemaman, Terengganu. Meanwhile, a Christian girl, Wu Nina Grace converted to Islam after attending Zakar's final lecture in Padang Astaka.
16 April – Nearly 30,000 people attended an Indian Muslim preacher, Zakir Naik's lecture at the National Hockey Stadium in Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur.
17 April – More than 20,000 people thronged the main hall of the Universiti Teknikal Malaysia Melaka (UTeM) in Ayer Keroh, Malacca to listen to Zakir Naik entitled 'Islam - Problems and Solutions to Humanity'.
22 April – TV9 celebrates its 10th anniversary.
28 April – High jumper, Nauraj Singh Randhawa shattered the national record to qualify for the Rio de Janeiro Olympics after winning gold at the Singapore Open.

*May*
1 May – Senior deputy Bank Negara Malaysia governor Muhammad bin Ibrahim has been appointed as a governor of the nation's central bank replacing Zeti Akhtar Aziz.
1 May – Malaysian no.1 badminton ace, Lee Chong Wei wins the Asian Badminton Championships in Wuhan, China after beating Chen Long, 21-17, 15-21, 21-13 in the final.
9 May – KTM Intercity's popular train service Ekspres Rakyat (Butterworth - KL Sentral - JB Sentral - Woodlands, Singapore) has ceased its operations after 40 years in service.
11 May – UMNO celebrates its 70th anniversary of the foundation.
14 May – The world's largest aircraft, Antonov An-225 "Mriya" landed at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA).

Touch Down by Kamrul Arifin, on Flickr
14 May – Johor Darul Takzim FC wins Malaysian FA Cup for the first time after beating PKNS FC 2-1 in the final. Johor declares a public holiday on 15 May following JDT's victory.
15 May – Malaysian superbike rider, Zulfahmi Khairuddin wins second place of the 2016 Motul Superbike FIM World Championship at Sepang Circuit.
22 May – Fatin Nuraisya Mohd Hanipha, a lawyer from Kelantan wins first Clever Girl Malaysia after beating finalist Arina Mohd Farin Lum from Selangor.

*June*
1 June – Astro celebrates its 20th anniversary of the direct broadcast satellite (DBS) Pay TV service.
5 June – Malaysian badminton ace, Lee Chong Wei wins his sixth Indonesia Open after beating fifth seed Jan Ø. Jørgensen of Denmark, 17-21, 21-19, 21-17 in the final.
7 June – The National Security Council Act 2016 was gazetted as a security law.
14 June – Launching of the new version of Proton Perdana (codename: Proton P4-90B) by the Prime Minister, Najib Razak in Putrajaya.
18 June – The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) submits proposal to legalise Uber and Grab under the Taxi Industry Transformation Programme.
20 June – Petaling Jaya celebrates its 10th anniversary of the city status.
30 June – Official opening of the Kelana Jaya Line extension from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights and Sri Petaling Line extension stage 3 from Bandar Puteri to Putra Heights by the Prime Minister, Najib Razak.









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...inal.jpg/500px-Putra_Heights_LRT_Terminal.jpg

*July*
6 July – FELDA celebrates its 60th anniversary.
17 July – Malaysian Moto 3 rider, Khairul Idham Pawi wins German Motorcycle Grand Prix.
19 July – Malaysia and Singapore signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) projects.
21 July – Perodua's first sedan, Perodua Bezza is launched.
22 July – Sarawak Day becomes as an official public holiday in Sarawak.
23–31 July – 2016 Sukma Games was held at the Sarawak Stadium in Kuching, Sarawak.
24 July – Tun Mustapha Park, Malaysia's largest marine park in Kudat, Sabah is officially launched.
25 July – American singer, Selena Gomez performed her concert at Malawati Stadium, Shah Alam.
25 July – Bagan Datoh becomes Perak's 12th district.
29 July – Datuk Dzulkifli Ahmad has been appointed as the new Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC) chief commissioner replacing Tan Sri Abu Kassim Mohamed.
31 July – The Hari Pahlawan (Warriors Day) celebration is held at the National Heroes Square, Putrajaya for the first time.

*August*
4 August – Ukraine President, Petro Poroshenko made his three-day official visit to Malaysia and meets his counterpart Najib Razak in Putrajaya. Both leaders are committed to bringing the perpetrators who shot down Malaysia Airlines Flight 17 to justice.
5–21 August – Athletes from Malaysia competed at the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
9 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Two Malaysian divers Pandelela Rinong and Cheong Jun Hoong win their first silver medal for Malaysia.
16 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Malaysian track cyclist, Azizulhasni Awang wins bronze medal for Malaysia in the keirin.
17 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Malaysian mixed doubles, Goh Liu Ying and Chan Peng Soon wins silver medal in the badminton.
19 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Malaysian men's doubles, Tan Wee Kiong and Goh V Shem wins silver medal in the badminton.
20 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Malaysian singles, Lee Chong Wei wins silver medal in the badminton.
21 August – 2016 Summer Olympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil officially ends with Malaysia got 4 silver and 1 bronze medals.
23 August – The second generation of Proton Persona is launched.

2016 Proton Saga (BT, Mk4) Premium 4-door sedan (01) by Manoj Prasad, on Flickr

24 August – Official launching of the LRT 3 Bandar Utama-Klang Line project by the Prime Minister, Najib Razak in Shah Alam, Selangor. Construction works of the LRT 3 Bandar Utama-Klang Line has now begun.
31 August – National Day

*September*
1 September – Malaysia Civil Defence Department (JPA3) changes its name to Malaysia Civil Defence Force (APM/MCDF)
4 September – The Taman Tugu green park project near the Tugu Negara (National Monument), Kuala Lumpur is unveiled by the Prime Minister, Najib Razak.
8–18 September – Athletes from Malaysia competed at the 2016 Summer Paralympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
10 September – The 2016 Summer Parlympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Mohamad Rizwan Mohamad Puzi wins first gold medal in the Men's 100m T36/F36. This is first time that Malaysia to win the gold medal in the Paralympic Games.
Muhammad Ziyad Zolkefli wins second gold medal in the Men's shot put T20/F20.
11 September – The 2016 Summer Parlympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Abdul Latif Romly wins third gold medal for Malaysia in the Men's Long Jump T20/F20.
15 September – Official launching of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line project by the Prime Minister, Najib Razak in Putrajaya Sentral, Putrajaya. Construction works of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line has now begun.
15 September – The 2016 Summer Parlympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:
Siti Noor Radiah Ismail wins bronze medal for Malaysia in the Women's Long jump T20/F20.
18 September – 2016 Summer Paralympics at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil officially ends with Malaysia got 3 gold and 1 bronze medals.
27 September – Kolej Islam Antarabangsa Sultan Ismail Petra (KIAS) lecturer, Abdullah Fahmi Che Nor Shukri wins the International Quran Recital Competition in Russia.
28 September – The third generation of Proton Saga is launched.

*October*
1 October – The Kuala Lumpur Tower celebrates its 20th anniversary.
1 October – The Phase 1 of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Sungai Buloh to Semantan has now begin its trial run.
7 October – Iranian President, Hassan Rouhani made his two-day official visits to Malaysia and meets the Prime Minister, Najib Razak in Putrajaya.
9 October – Archbishop Emeritus Anthony Soter Fernandez of Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Kuala Lumpur becomes the Malaysia's first ever cardinal appointed by Pope Francis in Vatican City.
11 October – An official smartphone app of the Prime Minister, Najib Razak is launched.
14 October – The special Conference of Rulers is held in Istana Negara, Kuala Lumpur to selected the new 15th Yang di-Pertuan Agong. Sultan Muhammad V of Kelantan is elected as the 15th Yang di-Pertuan Agong while Sultan Nazrin Muizzuddin Shah of Perak is elected as a Deputy Yang di-Pertuan Agong.
22 October – Penang Free School celebrates its 200th anniversary of the foundation since 1916.
30 October – Kedah wins Malaysia Cup for the first time in eight years after beating Selangor 6-5 in the penalty shootout (1-1 aggregate) at Shah Alam Stadium.
31 October - 6 November – Prime Minister, Najib Razak made his two weeks official visit to China and meets the President Xi Jinping in Beijing.
China plans to build the East Coast Railway Line (ECRL) linking Port Klang, Selangor and Kota Bharu, Kelantan.
Malaysia is buying four vessels from China for the Royal Malaysian Navy.

*November*
1 November – Singaporean cars to pay new RM20 Vehicle Entry Permit (VEP) charge to enter mainland Johor.
1 November – Construction works of the Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Tracking Project (EDTP) has now begun. The project will be implemented by the Chinese company, China Railway Construction Company (CRCC).
4 November – Prime Minister, Najib Razak has appointed Alibaba founder and executive chairperson Jack Ma as digital economy adviser to the Malaysian government.
8 November – Iskandar Malaysia (IM) celebrates its 10th anniversary of the formation.
9 November – Prime Minister, Najib Razak congratulated Republican candidate Donald Trump following his victory in defeating Democratic candidate, Hillary Clinton in the race to become the 45th President of the United States.
9 November – Philippine President, Rodrigo Duterte made his two-day official visits to Malaysia and meets his counterpart, Najib Razak in Putrajaya.
19 November – The Bersih 5 rally: More than 44,000 people are taking part in the Bersih 5-Red Shirts rally in Kuala Lumpur. No incidents are reported in the rally.
22 November – Malaysia will stop hosting the Formula 1 Malaysian Grand Prix after their current agreement expires in the end of 2018.
24 November – Proton Ertiga MPV is launched.

Proton ERTIGA by rphoto resources, on Flickr
30 November – The implementation of the Secured Automated Clearance System for Malaysian Citizen Motorcyclists (M-BIKE) at Sultan Iskandar Building, Johor Bahru and Sultan Abu Bakar Complex, Tanjung Kupang, Johor.

*December*
2 December – National footballer, Mohd Faiz Subri officially shortlisted as among the top three nominees for the FIFA Puskas Award for the best goal of the year.
7 December – Official opening of the Menara Kerja Raya, the headquarters of the Malaysian Public Works Department (JKR) in Kuala Lumpur.
7 December – Myanmar has banned workers from going to Muslim-majority Malaysia as relations sour between the neighbours over a bloody military crackdown on the Buddhist country’s Rohingya minority.
8 December – Sultan of Terengganu, Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin has consented to restore the Terengganu State Award to Menteri Besar Ahmad Razif Abdul Rahman.
8 December – Tengku Muhammad Faiz Petra, the Tengku Mahkota of Kelantan Sultanate is appointed as Regent of Kelantan during the 5-year term of his brother, Sultan Muhammad V, as 15th Yang di-Pertuan Agong of Malaysia. His regency is effective since December 13.
12 December – The 14th Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Tuanku Abdul Halim, Sultan of Kedah departed from Kuala Lumpur after the end of his term, and returned to his state as its ruler.
13 December – The new 15th Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Sultan Muhammad V of Kelantan was elected by the Conference of Rulers in Istana Negara, Kuala Lumpur, beginning his five-year term as Head of State.
15 December – Official opening of the Phase 1 of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Sungai Buloh to Semantan.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/29432443611/


----------



## nazrey

*2018 in Malaysia*
*January*
1 January - Radio Televisyen Malaysia (RTM) have fully digital terrestrial television (DTT).
16 January - Malaysia and Singapore signed bilateral agreement on Rapid Transit System (RTS) rail track linking Johor Bahru and Woodlands in Singapore which is expected to commence in 2024.
18 January - Terengganu launches first electric bus service
29 January - Malaysia is set to become first country outside China after Alibaba introduce City Brain an artificial intelligence system in Kuala Lumpur to combat traffic congestion after an agreement between Alibaba and Kuala Lumpur City Hall.

*February*
12 February - Norman Process Oils Malaysia Plant Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Orgkhim Biochemical Holding from Russia, is building a US$50 million (RM197.84 million) facility at Tanjung Langsat, Pasir Gudang to manufacture petroleum-based extender oils used in tires, synthetic rubbers and rubber compounds.
22 February - The opening of the first Russian Centre of Science and Culture (RCSC) branch office in Sabah will expand the relationship between Malaysia and Russia in the culture, economic and education spheres.
26 February - MEDICAL devices manufacturer Japan Lifeline Co Ltd is investing ¥2 billion (RM70 million) to build its first overseas factory in Penang , through its Malaysian subsidiary JLL Malaysia Sdn Bhd

*March*
16 March - Belgian Honorary Consulate opens in Sabah

*April*
4 April - LE Global Services Sdn Bhd (LGMS) has launched the Asia Cybersecurity Exchange (AsiaCyberX) to propel Malaysia to be a major cybersecurity hub in the borderless realm of the Internet.
13 April - The Nigeria-Malaysia Business Council has collaborated with the Nigeria Export Promotion Council and the Malaysia Department of Trade to set up a special trade corridor that will enable Malaysian businesses and Nigerian farmers and exporters to collaborate with a view to adding quality to goods exported from Nigeria to Malaysia
18 April - Japan and Malaysia have concluded an agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and cooperation in defense technology
*May*
2 May - Safran, the world’s leading supplier of carbon brakes for commercial airplanes, chose Sendayan near here as its base for the Asian region.
9 May - The 14th general election was held on this day. For the first time in the country's history, the Barisan Nasional coalition was defeated by the opposition coalition Pakatan Harapan, only winning 79 seats against Pakatan Harapan's 121. The Pan-Malaysian Islamic Party won 18 seats while independents won 3 seats. Former prime minister Mahathir Mohamad, who led Pakatan Harapan to victory, manage to defeat his protege Najib Razak,
10 May - Mahathir Mohamad is sworn in as the seventh Prime Minister of Malaysia at 2130 hours (GMT+8), as he becomes the world's oldest elected state leader at the age of 92.[27] This marks his return to the position after holding the post previously for 22 years, from 1981 to 2003.
16 May - Pakatan Harapan de facto leader and former Deputy Prime Minister Anwar Ibrahim is released from prison after being pardoned by the Yang di-Pertuan Agong. He had served three years of his prison sentence.
16 May - Government announces GST will be zero-rated effective, 1 June 2018
21 May - Deputy prime minister Wan Azizah Wan Ismail and several federal ministers officially sworn in as members of cabinet.

*June*
1 June - The hugely unpopular Goods and Services Tax (GST) is reduced to 0% by the Malaysian Government.
27 June - Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) celebrate its 20th anniversary.
16 July - Prime Minister, Mahathir Mohamad lead the 222 Members of Parliament to swear in as members of the Dewan Rakyat for the 14th term of the Malaysian Parliament.

*August*
13 Maybank IB named Malaysia's best investment bank by Euromoney for fourth time in a row

15 August - Firas Raad has been appointed as the new Country Manager for the World Bank Group Global Knowledge and Research Hub in Malaysia.
31 August - Malaysia celebrated its' 61st Independence Day.

*September*
6 September - Penang Port Sdn Bhd (PBSB) and Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd (RCCL) will jointly invest RM155 million to expand the Swettenham Pier Cruise Terminal (SPCT)
7 September - edotco Group Sdn Bhd and Huawei Technologies (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd announced the world’s first ever multi operator, multi technology indoor solution that will be capable of improving data coverage and throughput speed by up to four times for all mobile network operators (MNO) in Malaysia.
8 – 15 September – 2018 Asia Pacific Masters Games
20 September – 7 October – 2018 AFC U-16 Championship
22 Septermber - Malaysia will finally establish the Independent Police Complaints and Misconduct Commission (IPCMC) replace the Enforcement Agency Integrity Commission (EAIC) and would act as an independent body to look into police complaints more holistically.

*October*
30 October - Malaysia and the Republic of Kazakhstan are set to strengthen bilateral relationship following the official launch of Malaysia-Kazakhstan Business Council (MKBC)

*November*
2 November - 4 November - 2018 Shell Malaysia Motorcycle Grand Prix
6 November - Mahathir visited Japan, and received a medal of the Emperor of Japan.
12 November - Ground Team Red unveils Malaysia's first digital airport control centre

01016482 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/niknajmuddinnikariff/31903319212/
Kuala Lumpur by Zaki Daud, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

PENANG (MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME: RM5,993)

Penang, Malaysia PEN/WMKP by Jaws300, on Flickr

JOHOR BAHRU, JOHOR (MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME: RM6,207)



















MALACCA CITY, MALACCA (MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME: RM6,046)









by teckang

KUCHING, SARAWAK (MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME: RM4,934)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15076676815


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Malaysia :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR* :cheers:


----------



## Leeds No.1

Well I recently went to Malaysia, and I made three vlogs there. This is what I thought of Kuala Lumpur:






You can also find videos from Penang and Malacca on my YouTube!


----------



## World 2 World

*Puteri Harbour - JOHOR*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## monika-zasiadek

Amazing!!! Just get me there for the rest of my life


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia
> - 2013 in Malaysia
> - 2014 in Malaysia
> - 2015 in Malaysia
> - 2016 in Malaysia


*2017 in Malaysia*
*January*
1 January – Visit ASEAN Year 2017 has officially begun.
1 January – The new speed limiters device for all buses are enforced.
1 January – The light reflectors became compulsory to all commercial vehicles.
9 January – Mohd Faiz Subri, Malaysian footballer won the Puskas Award for best goal at the Best FIFA Football Awards for 2016 in Zurich, Switzerland.



*February*
16 February - Malaysian AJ PHARMA Group has successfully completed its first global vaccine business acquisition in Denmark. 
22 February - International software company Luxoft sets up office in Penang.



*March* 
6 March – Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Sultan Muhammad V made first meeting of the fifth term of the 13th Parliament in the Parliament building, Kuala Lumpur.
14 March – Ministry of Communications and Multimedia launched SEBENARNYA.MY portal for the public to check on the authenticity of news spread through social websites.
14 March – Lexis Hibiscus, Port Dickson, Negeri Sembilan accolades from two Guinness World Records for most swimming pools and overwater villas in a resort in the world.

Lexis Hibiscus Port Dickson by David Tan, on Flickr

22 March – Google Doodle honours P Ramlee, Malaysian actor and director at Malaysian homepage engine to celebrate his 88th birthday.
21–25 March – The Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2017 is held in Langkawi Island, Kedah.

*April*
13 April – Malaysian track cyclist Mohd Azizulhasni Awang brought home the gold medal in keirin at the 2017 Track Cycling World Championships in Hong Kong. He became second Asian medalist brought gold medal.



13 April – 11 Malaysians among 300 people listed in Forbes’ 30 Under 30 Asia 2017 under the list Retail and E-Commerce category.










24 April – The installation of 15th Yang di-Pertuan Agong Sultan Muhammad V, Sultan of Kelantan at Istana Negara, Jalan Duta, Kuala Lumpur.
26 April – Fully implementation of the Electronic Toll Collection (ETC) such as Touch 'n Go and Smart TAG at all Malaysian expressways.

*May* 
11 May – United Malays National Organisation (UMNO) celebrate 71st anniversary since its founded in 1946.
Estimated 140,000 of UMNO members who turned up from all over the country for the party’s 71st anniversary celebrations at the National Stadium in Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur.
UMNO marked its anniversary with a show of strength and solidarity, as Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak declared the party ready for the 14th General Election.
14 May – The SMART Tunnel will celebrate its 10th anniversary.
17 May – There was occur commotion on the TN50 dialogue with celebrities when the owner of the production company Metrowealth International Group (MIG) Datuk David Teo slapped by veteran actor Sulaiman Yassin (or better known as Mat Over) reliable for being 'rude' in the presence of Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak. This incident become viral in social media.
18 May – Malaysia celebrated 100th years of anniversary of palm oil since its introduced in year 1917.
20–21 May – Prime Minister Datuk Seri Nab Tun Razak joined US President Donald Trump and more than 50 Muslim leaders for Arab Islamic American Summit in King Abdulaziz Conference Center, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia to aimed at countering global extremism and terrorism.
21 May – Kuala Lumpur police launched an e-reporting facility for all the six districts in Kuala Lumpur under the city police headquarters for non-crime related reports.
24 May – Proton and Geely signed an agreement that would see Geely take a 49.9% stake in Proton and a controlling stake in Lotus, the British sportscar maker, from Proton. Both parties have not finalised the price Geely would pay for the stake in Proton.
25 May – Official opening of the Klang Third Bridge crossed Klang River in Klang, Selangor.
26 May – Official opening of the Velodrome Nasional, the first indoor cycling track in Malaysia.
31 May – Official opening of the Pulau Sekati Bridge between Kuala Nerus and Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu.

*June* 
8 June – Quacquarelli Symonds (QS) World University rankings for 2018 has released report of world university ranking showed five Malaysian universities have emerged among the world’s top 300 best universities.










11 June – Malaysian swimmer Welson Sim made a record-breaking splash to win the men's 400m freestyle at the Mare Nostrum Tour in Monte Carlo, Monaco and beat the Olympics champion Mack Horton from Australia.
13 June – Official opening Nasyrul Quran, the complex for the Quran printing in Putrajaya. This becomes second largest complex for Quran printing in the world after King Fahd Complex in Medina, Saudi Arabia.
19 June – World Quran Hour day has held throughout nationwide.
20 June – AirAsia has been named the World's Best Low-Cost Airline for the ninth time in a row meanwhile, AirAsia X, AirAsia's long-haul airline, has been named the World's Best Low-Cost Airline Premium Cabin and World's Best Low-Cost Airline Premium Seat awards for the fifth straight year at the 2017 Skytrax World Airline Awards.



22 June – Malaysia hockey team successfully defeated India in quarter-finals of the Hockey World League Semi-Finals to book place in 2018 Men Hockey World Cup.
24 June – NTV7, 8TV and TV9 began its 24-hour transmission.
26 June – Opening of Movie Animation Park Studios in Ipoh, Perak. This become first animation theme park in Asia.
29 June – AirAsia marked history when AirAsia X flight D7001 make a first flight depart from Kuala Lumpur International Airport and landed at Daniel K. Inouye International Airport, Honolulu, Hawaii at 12.30 pm Wednesday (local time).

*July* 
9 July – Malaysia won 20 gold medals in the 21st World Championships of Performing Arts (WCOPA) that was held in the Long Beach, California, United States.
9 July – Prime Minister, Najib Razak said a permanent structure for the King Salman Centre for International Peace (KSCIP) will be built on a 16 hectar piece of land in Putrajaya.
15 July – Malaysian Statistics Department has recorded Malaysian population this year is estimated at 32 million, comprising 28.7 million citizens while the rest are non-citizens.
15 July – Malaysian Paralympics shot put athlete, Ziyad Zolkefli won a gold medal and set new world records at World Para Athletics Championships in London, England, United Kingdom.
16 July – Malaysian Paralympics men's long jump T20 (learning disability) athlete, Latif Romly, became second athlete won a gold medal at World Para Athletics Championships in London, England, United Kingdom.
17 July – Official opening of the Phase 2 of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Semantan to Kajang.



20 July – National Stadium, Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur nominated at the World Architecture Festival 2017 which will be held in November at Arena Berlin, Germany.
20 July – Malaysian diver, Cheong Jun Hoong creates history after becoming the first ever Malaysian athlete to secure the gold medal at the International Swimming Federation (Fina) World Championships in Budapest, Hungary. Meanwhile, Prime Minister, Najib Tun Razak and Deputy Prime Minister, Zahid Hamidi congratulated to national diver Cheong Jun Hoong through post tweet at Twitter.
22 July – Malaysian paralympic sprinter, Ridzuan Puzi won a silver medal in the men's T36 100m final at the World Para Athletics Championships in London, England, United Kingdom.
22 July – UMP To Become First University To Offer Railway Technology Studies.
24 July – Malaysian-born Diana Chan crowned as winner in 2017 MasterChef Australia and walked away with AUD$250,000 (RM 848,642) in prize money, a trophy plus a monthly food column in Delicious magazine.
26 July – Asian Football Confederation (AFC) has awarded Malaysia as the next host of the AFC U-16 Championship which will be held in 2018 between 20 September and 7 October.
27 July – Dewan Rakyat has passed amendments Land Public Transport Act 2010 and the Commercial Vehicles Licensing Board Act 1987 step to legalising e-hailing services such as Uber and Grab.
28 July – Greenpeace launched its first office in Malaysia located at Jalan Tun Sambathan, Brickfields, Kuala Lumpur.
30 July – Leong Jun Hao, badminton junior player make history when winning men's singles title at the Badminton Asian Junior Championships in Jakarta, Indonesia. Prime Minister, Najib Razak congratulated Leong Jun Hao for winning.
31 July – Official opening of hotel resort Lexis Hibiscus, Port Dickson, Negeri Sembilan. This hotel resort one of the largest number of swimming pools in the world.

*August* 
7 August – Raline Shah, Indonesian actress appointed by CEO and founder AirAsia Group, Tony Fernandes as director of Indonesia AirAsia.
8–9 August – United States Secretary of States, Rex Tillerson made visit to Malaysia and meet Prime Minister, Najib Razak and Deputy Prime Minister, Ahmad Zahid Hamidi.
8 August – Beginning the first session of the Royal Commission of Inquiry (RCI) on the foreign exchange (forex) losses suffered by Bank Negara Malaysia in the 1990s.
8 August – ASEAN celebrate its 50th (Golden Jubilee) anniversary of foundation.
8 August – Official opening of the Malaysian International Trade and Exhibition Centre (MITEC).



9 August – Groundbreaking ceremony East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project by Prime Minister, Najib Razak.
14 August – Princess Tunku Tun Aminah, daughter of Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim, safely married with dutchman, Dennis Muhammad Abdullah in private ceremony at Istana Bukit Serene, Johor Bahru, Johor.
19 August – Opening ceremony of the 2017 Southeast Asian Games :
This is 29th Southeast Asian Games edition and sixth time Malaysia host the games and its first time since 2001. Previously, Malaysia also hosted the 1965, 1971, 1977 and 1989 editions of the games.



30 August – Closing ceremony of the 2017 Southeast Asian Games :
Closing ceremony took place in National Stadium at National Sports Complex, Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur starting at 21:00 MST (UTC+08:00). Estimated thousand spectators has filled up the stadium and broadcast throughout nationwide and elsewhere in SEA countries.



31 August – World Quran Hour has held through nationwide.
31 August – Malaysia celebrate 60th Diamond Jubliee of the independence.

*September* 
1 September – Bahasa Malaysia (Malay Language) celebrate its 50th anniversary (Golden Jubilee) of the National Language of Malaysia.
4 September – Datuk Seri Mohamad Fuzi Harun appointed as 11th Inspector-General of Police replacing Tan Sri Khalid Abu Bakar effective September 4.
5 September – Former 10th Inspector-General of Police, Tan Sri Khalid Abu Bakar appointed as new chairman of Prasarana Malaysia Berhad.
5 September – Malaysia government summoned Myanmar’s ambassador to express displeasure over violence of Rohingya in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
6 September – Astro Awani, Malaysian popular news channel celebrate 10th anniversary.
11 September – Sultan Abdul Halim Mua'dzam Shah, Sultan of Kedah, second oldest monarch in the world and former Yang di-Pertuan Agong (1970 - 1975); (2011 - 2016) died at age 89.
12 September – Prime Minister, Najib Razak has met United States President, Donald Trump at White House, Washington DC. He become second Southeast Asian leader to meet 45th US President in US soil.
16 September – Malaysia celebrates 54th anniversary of its formation.
17 September – Opening ceremony of the 2017 ASEAN Para Games :
The opening ceremony was held in Bukit Jalil National Stadium 20:17 MST (UTC+8) by Prime Minister, Najib Razak.

*October* 
1 October – Max Verstappen win of the final Malaysian Grand Prix at Sepang, Selangor. This is final race for Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix edition.



3 October – The 10th anniversary of the first Malaysian angkasawan (astronaut), Sheikh Muszaphar Shukor to the International Space Station (ISS).
27 October – Budget 2018 tabled by Prime Minister, Najib Razak.

*November*
13 November – Technology Park Malaysia Corporation Sdn Bhd (TPM) engineering arm, TPM Engineering Sdn Bhd (TPME) has successfully developed the first Malaysian-made computer numerical control (CNC) desktop machines which are cheaper compared to imported products.



16 November – Opening of the IKEA Malaysia's third store in Desa Tebrau, Johor Bahru, Johor.

*December* 
6 December - Miss Tourism International 2017-2018 Beauty Pageant
31 December – Visit ASEAN Year 2017 will officially end.


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBhMmFQnD18

PENANG ISLAND, PENANG

Asian Cruise Xmas 2016. Voyager. Arriving at Penang Malaysia. by Anne and David, on Flickr

JOHOR BAHRU, JOHOR









https://www.youtube.com/southerncorridormalaysia

MALACCA CITY, MALACCA









by teckkang

KUCHING, SARAWAK









http://www.cmsb.com.my/kuchings-gol...ty-between-kuching-north-city-and-south-city/

KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142383947&postcount=3908

ALOR SETAR, KEDAH









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/111181261

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH









https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...203-h100-p-k-no!7i4000!8i3000!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1








http://paultan.org/2015/11/25/merce...-rm2-million-autohaus-in-kota-kinabalu-sabah/


----------



## nazrey

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 KUALA LUMPUR TWIN TOWERS FIREWORK


----------



## nazrey

PENANG 2018


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates 

*Happy New Year!* :cheers:


----------



## vhisham

Sky Mirror named after its mirror-like reflection of the sky is a mystery island that will only emerge for several days every month: During the 1st and 15th of a lunar month, as well as 4 days before or after these dates. It is also dubbed the Salar de Uyuni of Malaysia, after similar natural wonder in Bolivia.

http://www.tourismselangor.my/destinations/sky-mirror-kuala-selangor/


----------



## vhisham

It is actually Tasik Chenderoh, formed when Sungai Perak was flooded after the construction of Chenderoh Dam. But locals conveniently calls it Tasik Raban after the small village of Raban.

http://www.mdlg.gov.my/en/visitors/places-interest/resort-tasik-raban


----------



## burgas 25

dell


----------



## nazrey

*SOME MALAYSIAN TOURISM PRODUCTS*
Petronas Towers (1998)

SEAsia 071 by ollicrusoe, on Flickr

Sepang Circuit (1999)









https://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2016/09/27/in-detail-how-sepang-has-changed-for-2016/

Legoland Malaysia (2012)


*NEW MALAYSIAN TOURISM PRODUCTS*
Encore Melaka (2018)



nazrey said:


> Encore Melaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.star2.com/culture/2018/...-melaka-theatre-culture-arts-impression-city/


20th Century Fox Theme Park (2019)



RasyidOchmann said:


>


Merdeka PNB118 (2020)


Twopsy said:


>


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

*HD video here*: https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/video-on-demand/aerial-asia/malaysia-8856122


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG*
Mean monthly households income (RM5,409-1,305USD)
Penang HDI 2015: 0.791
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152023878&postcount=2545








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336214&page=429








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336214&page=429

Ikea & Aspen Vision City









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151876178&postcount=8558


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM6,928 (1,676USD)
Johor HDI 2015: 0.773
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362










JB Shopping Centre by David Sarkies, on Flickr

LEGOLAND MALAYSIA


Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia









https://eduadvisor.my/newcastle-university-malaysia/

IKEA









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143220489&postcount=589

Opera Theatre @ R&F Princess Cove









https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=76&v=c-KIIPEGOmA


>


----------



## nazrey

*MALACCA CITY 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM6,928 (1,657USD)
Malacca HDI 2015: 0.782
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147144167&postcount=221








by teckkang








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151682622&postcount=226

Sheraton Melaka Hotel



















Encore Melaka (COMPLETED 2018)









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151781826&postcount=228



>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, nazrey


----------



## nazrey

*NEGERI SEMBILAN 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,887 (1,423USD)
Negeri Sembilan HDI 2015: 0.776
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

Seremban









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8HCol5VLOE

Coca Cola Malaysia Plant, Bandar Enstek









http://www.th-properties.com/Reside...pleted-industrial-enstek/industrial-cocacola/

Manipal International University (MIU), Nilai campus 









http://www.atsa.com.my/images/images_green_buildings/Manipal-4.jpg

Gemas KTM ETS station









http://railplanetravels.blogspot.com/2015/11/class-93-electric-multiple-unit-for-ktm.html

Lexis Hibiscus Port Dickson has done Negri Sembilan and the country proud when it bagged two accolades from Guinness World Records for most swimming pools and overwater villas in a resort.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138941435&postcount=51









https://www.expedia.it/Port-Dickson-Hotel-Lexis-Hibiscus-Port-Dickson.h9988049.Informazioni-Hotel


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN


*SARAWAK 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,387 (1,301USD)
Sarawak HDI 2015: 0.698
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

KUCHING









https://www.sbp.de/fileadmin/sbp.de...0046278A_0_1_Luftperspektive_DJI_0143_MAX.jpg

KOTA SAMARAHAN









http://www.mesrajaya.com/media.html

KENNY HILL









http://www.mesrajaya.com/media.html

Universiti Malaysia Sarawak









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tyco9pgx/14880128654/in/photostream/

*Sheraton Hotel *









http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=512...com/showthread.php?t=971360&page=707&xtz=-420









by robana_kick

Pan Borneo Highway Sarawak - 1,060 km









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOKsa_7-Xsc

*RAM Ratings ranks Selangor, Sarawak, Perak, Johor and Penang as robust*
By NST Business - September 24, 2018 @ 3:16pm









https://www.ram.com.my/


> KUALA LUMPUR: RAM Rating Services Bhd views the implicit strength of five Malaysian states – Selangor, Sarawak, Perak, Johor and Penang – as robust. The rating agency said Selangor, Sarawak, Perak, Johor and Penang, that are in the robust category, generally feature favourable economic metrics, where diversification has led to growth resilience.
> 
> “Financial management is sound, with persistent operational surpluses and sizeable reserves,” it said. On the other hand, RAM said states placed in the lowest category have significant development gaps and noticeable institutional shortcomings that result in large arrears in both revenue collection and debt repayment. Such variations between the states are considered in RAM’s State Implicit Strength – the first of such publications on Malaysian states to meet market demand for financial and macroeconomic views on all 13 states.
> 
> “RAM’s State Implicit Strength reports expand on our Malaysia States Data Scan which was released last year.
> 
> “The State Implicit Strength facilitates a better understanding of state credit fundamentals and represents how RAM ranks the ability of states to extend extraordinary support to state-owned entities and government-linked financial institutions,” said RAM sovereign ratings head Esther Lai. RAM’s commentary – State Implicit Strength Enhances SOE Ratings – elaborates on the states’ credit fundamentals and explains our approach to rating different transactions involving Malaysian state governments.
> 
> “In view of greater accountability and transparency, states as well as state-owned entities are likely to be more financially independent as transfers from government coffers to the broader public sector are tightened amid measures to strengthen their performance. In line with our thought leadership and market development initiatives since 1990, RAM’s latest innovation is a response to the growing interest in fund raising for state-related projects, *said RAM chief executive officer Foo Su Yin.*


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...elangor-sarawak-perak-johor-and-penang-robust


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*PERAK 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,387 (967USD)
Sarawak HDI 2015: 0.765
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

WEIL Hotel, Ipoh









https://jp.hotels.com/ho477193/wairu-hoteru-ipo-mareshia/

BMW Group Malaysia Sets Up Three Charging Stations In WEIL Hotel, Ipoh
http://autoworld.com.my/news/2018/0...p-three-charging-stations-in-weil-hotel-ipoh/










Ipoh KTM ETS station








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/3051802647_c6c04087ab_b.jpg

Universiti Teknologi PETRONAS (UTP)
Architect: Norman Foster









https://hiveminer.com/Tags/tronoh,universiti/Timeline

The Octagon, Ipoh, Perak









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127382177&postcount=11245

*Proton increases market share in September*
By NST Business - October 1, 2018 @ 8:17pm









https://www.autoindustriya.com/auto...cquire-significant-stake-in-proton-lotus.html

PROTON manufaturing plant, Tanjung Malim, Perak


> KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd has increased its market share in September with 15 per cent rise in Total Industry Volume (TIV), a new high point for the year and the highest share percentage since May last year.
> 
> The national carmaker said the overall increase in market share points toward Proton sales continuing to gain ground in the month on its main rivals.
> 
> “Actual percentage figures will be confirmed after official numbers are announced by the Malaysian Automotive Association (MAA) but from a historical context, the results are very good. Proton said further analysis points to the growth in market share as part of an overall trend for the company from the beginning of 2018 with a significant increase in August (14.5 per cent) that has been carried over to September.
> 
> After three consecutive months of posting record numbers in 2018, car sales in Malaysia shrank for September as the *new Sales Service Tax (SST)* came into force.
> 
> Proton said it was no exception as a 36 month high of 9,501 units was followed up by sales of 4,524 units. Proton Edar chief executive officer Abdul Rashid Musa said Proton decided to minimise the impact by absorbing SST and its decision appears to have paid dividends as its overall market share grew to the highest level thus far in 2018.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/416855/proton-increases-market-share-september


----------



## nazrey

*KEDAH 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM3,811 (919USD)
Kedah HDI 2015: 0.757
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

Alor Setar









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBDo29yuwyc









From EYJAN

MIMOS Kulim
MIMOS Berhad (or MIMOS) is a research and development centre in Malaysia under purview of the Malaysian Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (MOSTI). The company was founded as the Malaysian Institute of Microelectronic Systems in 1985.









http://alephprime.blogspot.com/2009/02/techbiz-visits-to-mimos-kulim-hi-tech.html

Kulim Hi-tech Park
https://www.khtp.com.my/directory.html










St Regis Langkawi 









https://www.xoprivate.com/suites/st-regis-langkawi/

*The Ritz-Carlton, Langkawi (NEW 2018)*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189901&page=19


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH


*PERLIS 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM4,998 (1,205USD)
Perlis HDI 2015: 0.755
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PERLIS SECTION

Perlis - Bukit Chuping by alchemistar, on Flickr

Class 93 EMU ETS ETS203 at Arau 









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media








http://lelakidarigunung.blogspot.com/2014/08/stesen-baharu-keretapi-arau.html

Chuping









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aby1220/15737942430/

Kangar - capital city of Perlis









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134609449









From google map


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysians in a tizzy over Sarawak's starring role in Marvel's Venom*
By Says - October 5, 2018 @ 10:50am










If Venom is your poison, go watch it now. Courtesy pix



> KUALA LUMPUR: It's been a long journey to the big screen for Venom, but the Marvel anti-hero's standalone film is finally in cinemas with British heartthrob Tom Hardy taking the lead.
> 
> Venom marks the slippery Symbiote's first film outing without Spider-Man and is intended to kick off Sony's Marvel Universe, which is separate from the Marvel Cinematic Universe.
> 
> Tom Hardy stars as Eddie Brock a.k.a. Venom's human host alongside Riz Ahmed, Michelle Williams, Woody Harrelson, and Jenny Slate.
> 
> If you've already seen it, you would have certainly noticed the pleasant surprise for Malaysian moviegoers: the movie’s opening scene is set in Sarawak.
> 
> * Warning: Spoilers ahead
> 
> The film opens with a LIFE Foundation rocket crashing into a forest, allowing one of the Symbiotes it was carrying to escape from its canister. It is later revealed that the forest is part of the fictional Hutan Simpanan Borneo (Borneo Forest Reserve), *which is apparently located some miles away from Sibu, Sarawak.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scene from 'Venom' that is supposedly set in the forests of Borneo.
> 
> A female EMT officer played by American actress and stuntwoman Michelle Lee also delivers some lines in Sarawakian Bahasa Melayu.
> 
> And it’s not the only scene set in Malaysia. Another key moment supposedly happens in a "Malaysian village" in Sarawak, although it looks more like a night market in Hong Kong from the early 20th century.
> 
> According to the film's production notes, the "Malaysian village" was built on a dirt lot in Georgia.
> 
> However, one could argue that the set design – complete with traditional Chinese lanterns and stalls with primarily Chinese characters – may not be typical of the night markets you'd see in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A female EMT officer played by American actress and stuntwoman Michelle Lee also delivers some lines in Sarawakian Bahasa Melayu.
> 
> If you look closely, you'd notice that the back of the EMT officer's jacket also bears Chinese characters.
> 
> The last scene set in Sarawak takes place in what we presume is the Sibu Airport. The set design looks like it was modelled after the actual location before it was renovated in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another key moment supposedly happens in a "Malaysian village" in Sarawak, although it looks more like a night market in Hong Kong from the early 20th century.
> 
> Although the aforementioned scenes do not involve the main cast, they are crucial, as they eventually lead up to the final showdown.
> 
> If Venom is your poison, go watch it now.
> 
> Click here to read the original article


https://www.nst.com.my/lifestyle/gr...zzy-over-sarawaks-starring-role-marvels-venom


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Malaysia :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*PAHANG 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,012 (1,205USD)
Pahang HDI 2015: 0.753
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

KUANTAN









by mattoyol91








by mattoyol91

Malaysia-China Kuantan Industrial Park (MCKIP)









https://laksanaamanbina.com/project/kpc-for-the-east-coast-economic-region-ecer-package-2/









https://laksanaamanbina.com/project/kpc-for-the-east-coast-economic-region-ecer-package-1/

Mercedez Benz Pekan manufacturing plant









http://autoworld.com.my/news/2017/1...o-stay-a-leader-for-the-long-run-in-malaysia/








http://autoworld.com.my/news/2017/1...o-stay-a-leader-for-the-long-run-in-malaysia/

20th CENTURY FOX THEME PARK 
IN PROGRESS: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711179&page=4


















Genting, Malaysia by Tuan Vu Minh, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH
> PERLIS
> PAHANG


*TERENGGANU 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,776 (1,389USD)
Terengganu HDI 2015: 0.749
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

Kuala Terengganu








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2642/4048716365_57b2f7851a_b.jpg









Mayang Mall










Mayang Mall & KTCC









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHJibxwQ1mI

Kertih









Photo by Goh Seng Chong/Bloomberg








https://www.petronasgas.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*List of countries by forest area*
Some Asian advanced economy & G7

1. Japan 67%
2. South Korea 63.2%
3. Taiwan 60%
4. Malaysia 59.5%
5. Canada 49.24%
6. Indonesia 46.46%
7. Vietnam 37.14%
8 France 36.76%
9. Italy 35%
10. USA 33.84%
11. Germany 32%
12. Thailand 29%
13. Philippines 23.87%
14. India 23.68%
15. China 21.83%

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_forest_area


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH
> PERLIS
> PAHANG
> TERENGGANU


*KELANTAN 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM4,214 (1,010 USD)
Kelantan HDI 2015: 0.730
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

KOTA BHARU









https://www.facebook.com/mpmkuin/photos/a.394594148642/10154286046548643/?type=3&theater









Sultan Ismail Petra Airport









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Kota_Bahru_(Sultan_Ismail_Petra)_Airport_MRD.jpg

Central Spine Road (NEW)









http://www.pesona.com.my/gua-musang-3f/#ad-image-5

*Troika Residence*
Kota Bharu, Kelantan



























https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwjsxonK36DeAhWMqI8KHe95Cf0Qpx8wGHoECAoQCQ


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice once again  :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH
> PERLIS
> PAHANG
> TERENGGANU
> KELANTAN


*Sabah 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM5,354 (1,281USD)
Sabah HDI 2017: 0.674
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362

Kota Kinabalu International Airport









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...024px-Kota_Kinabalu_International_Airport.jpg

Sepangar Port








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peinlee/6835415210/

Universiti Malaysia Sabah (UMS)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peinlee/6981540891/

Sabah JKNS









http://www.2427junction.com/mysjknscar8500.html

Sabah International Convention Centre


















Frm Bina PYK FB page


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH
> PERLIS
> PAHANG
> TERENGGANU
> KELANTAN
> SABAH


*Labuan Federal Territory 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM8,174 (1,953USD)
Sabah HDI 2017: 0.742
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362









https://www.offshorecompany.com/company/labuan-corp/








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Labuan_Malaysia_Airport-02.jpg
Free Duty Shop by saufi_handri, on Flickr
Ujana Kewangan by tuntul, on Flickr








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...-Malaysia.JPG/1024px-Labuan_port-Malaysia.JPG
Ferry ride to Kota Kinabalu by tian yake, on Flickr



> Labuan's capital is Victoria and is best known as an offshore financial centre offering international financial and business services via *Labuan IBFC* since 1990 as well as being an offshore support hub for deepwater oil and gas activities in the region.





> *Labuan IBFC*
> https://www.labuanibfc.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BKL_4043 by captivereview, on Flickr
> BKL_3966 by captivereview, on Flickr
> BKL_3821 by captivereview, on Flickr
> BKL_3958 by captivereview, on Flickr
> BKL_3726 by captivereview, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> MALAYSIA 2018
> PENANG
> JOHOR BAHRU
> MALACCA
> NEGERI SEMBILAN
> SARAWAK
> PERAK
> KEDAH
> PERLIS
> PAHANG
> TERENGGANU
> KELANTAN
> SABAH
> LABUAN FEDERAL TERRITORY


*Selangor 2018*
Mean monthly households income: RM9,463 (2,256USD)
Selangor HDI 2017: 0.819
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152472362









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hjesamdyunos/with/4770915760/
Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Selangor PART 2*
*Shah alam - state capital of Selangor*
Perbadanan Kemajuan Negeri Selangor (PKNS) 
Selangor State Development Corporation HQ
http://theveritasdesigngroup.com/veritas-sustainability/pkns-hq.html



























https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/ShahAlamPark.jpg/1024px-ShahAlamPark.jpg
An Evening in Shah Alam City by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia
> - 2013 in Malaysia
> - 2014 in Malaysia
> - 2015 in Malaysia
> - 2016 in Malaysia
> - 2017 in Malaysia[


*2018 in Malaysia*
*January*
1 January - Radio Televisyen Malaysia (RTM) have fully digital terrestrial television (DTT)
16 January - Malaysia and Singapore signed bilateral agreement on Rapid Transit System (RTS) rail track linking Johor Bahru and Woodlands in Singapore which is expected to commence in 2024
18 January - Terengganu launches first electric bus service
29 January - Malaysia is set to become first country outside China after Alibaba introduce City Brain an artificial intelligence system in Kuala Lumpur to combat traffic congestion after an agreement between Alibaba and Kuala Lumpur City Hall

*February*
5 February - UTM is first university in Malaysia to introduce electric bus
12 February - Norman Process Oils Malaysia Plant Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Orgkhim Biochemical Holding from Russia, is building a US$50 million (RM197.84 million) facility at Tanjung Langsat, Pasir Gudang to manufacture petroleum-based extender oils used in tires, synthetic rubbers and rubber compounds.
22 February - The opening of the first Russian Centre of Science and Culture (RCSC) branch office in Sabah will expand the relationship between Malaysia and Russia in the culture, economic and education spheres.
26 February - MEDICAL devices manufacturer Japan Lifeline Co Ltd is investing ¥2 billion (RM70 million) to build its first overseas factory in Penang , through its Malaysian subsidiary JLL Malaysia Sdn Bhd

*March*
16 March - Belgian Honorary Consulate opens in Sabah

*April*
4 April - LE Global Services Sdn Bhd (LGMS) has launched the Asia Cybersecurity Exchange (AsiaCyberX) to propel Malaysia to be a major cybersecurity hub in the borderless realm of the Internet.
13 April - The Nigeria-Malaysia Business Council has collaborated with the Nigeria Export Promotion Council and the Malaysia Department of Trade to set up a special trade corridor that will enable Malaysian businesses and Nigerian farmers and exporters to collaborate with a view to adding quality to goods exported from Nigeria to Malaysia
18 April - Japan and Malaysia have concluded an agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and cooperation in defense technology

*May*
1 May - The 26km Skypark Link commenced operations on 1 May 2018 and runs between KL Sentral and Subang Skypark with a stop in Subang Jaya. In contrast to ordinary Port Klang Line services, after leaving Subang Jaya, the Skypark Link skips all stations between Setia Jaya and Abdullah Hukum, both stations inclusive










2 May - Safran, the world’s leading supplier of carbon brakes for commercial airplanes, chose Sendayan near here as its base for the Asian region.
9 May - The 14th general election was held on this day. For the first time in the country's history, the Barisan Nasional coalition was defeated by the opposition coalition Pakatan Harapan, only winning 79 seats against Pakatan Harapan's 121. The Pan-Malaysian Islamic Party won 18 seats while independents won 3 seats. Former prime minister Mahathir Mohamad, who led Pakatan Harapan to victory, manage to defeat his protege Najib Razak,
10 May - Mahathir Mohamad is sworn in as the seventh Prime Minister of Malaysia at 2130 hours (GMT+8), as he becomes the world's oldest elected state leader at the age of 92. This marks his return to the position after holding the post previously for 22 years, from 1981 to 2003










16 May - Pakatan Harapan de facto leader and former Deputy Prime Minister Anwar Ibrahim is released from prison after being pardoned by the Yang di-Pertuan Agong. He had served three years of his prison sentence.
16 May - Government announces GST will be zero-rated effective, 1 June 2018
16 May - Ho Kah Chun of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM), Joshua Soo Zheyan and Muhammad Sollehin Idris of Universiti Malaya, and Rabiatul Adawiyah Zayadi of Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia win gold medal at the 2018 International Nanotechnology Olympiad (INO) by using oil palm fronds as a nanotechnology ingredient to treat industrial wastewater
21 May - Deputy prime minister Wan Azizah Wan Ismail and several federal ministers officially sworn in as members of cabinet.

*June*
1 June - The hugely unpopular Goods and Services Tax (GST) is reduced to 0% by the Malaysian Government.
27 June - Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) celebrate its 20th anniversary.
16 July - Prime Minister, Mahathir Mohamad lead the 222 Members of Parliament to swear in as members of the Dewan Rakyat for the 14th term of the Malaysian Parliament.

*August*
13 August - Maybank IB named Malaysia's best investment bank by Euromoney for fourth time in a row
15 August - Firas Raad has been appointed as the new Country Manager for the World Bank Group Global Knowledge and Research Hub in Malaysia.
31 August - Malaysia celebrated its' 61st Independence Day.

*September*
6 September - Penang Port Sdn Bhd (PBSB) and Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd (RCCL) will jointly invest RM155 million to expand the Swettenham Pier Cruise Terminal (SPCT)
7 September - edotco Group Sdn Bhd and Huawei Technologies (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd announced the world’s first ever multi operator, multi technology indoor solution that will be capable of improving data coverage and throughput speed by up to four times for all mobile network operators (MNO) in Malaysia.
8 – 15 September – 2018 Asia Pacific Masters Games
20 September – 7 October – 2018 AFC U-16 Championship
22 Septermber - Malaysia will finally establish the Independent Police Complaints and Misconduct Commission (IPCMC) replace the Enforcement Agency Integrity Commission (EAIC) and would act as an independent body to look into police complaints more holistically.

*October*
28 October - KTM Abdullah Hukum station (Eco City) open (interchange with LRT KJ line)










30 October - Malaysia and the Republic of Kazakhstan are set to strengthen bilateral relationship following the official launch of Malaysia-Kazakhstan Business Council (MKBC)

*November*
2 November - 4 November - 2018 Shell Malaysia Motorcycle Grand Prix










6 November - Mahathir visited Japan, and received a medal of the Emperor of Japan.
12 November - Ground Team Red unveils Malaysia's first digital airport control centre


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; Happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Selangor PART 3*
PETALING JAYA - Damansara Perdana (Greater Kuala Lumpur)









https://armaneeterrace.my/the-location-2/

















https://www.edgeprop.my/content/880108/mutiara-damansara-—-becoming-increasingly-attractive








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ra_Damansara_MRT_Station_View_from_tracks.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...x-SBK_Line_Mutiara_Damansara_Entrance_C_4.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, nazrey


----------



## nazrey

*Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition* 
Frequency: Biennial
The event is one of the largest maritime and aerospace exhibitions in the Asia-Pacific, and is focused mainly on the defence industry since 1991. Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) is a maritime and aerospace exhibition that takes place once every two years in Langkawi, Malaysia. LIMA recorded an overall growth of 10%, with 433 exhibitors from 31 countries, 333 defence delegations from 38 countries, 632 media personnel from 127 agencies, 68 ships and 78 aircraft attending the show. The 5 day event also saw 38,421 trade visitors from both defense and commercial sectors from all around the world, as well as 135,691 public visitors. The last event took place in 2019 (26th-30th Jan 2019)

190326-F-ZT243-0032 by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr
190326-F-ZT243-0442 by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr
190326-N-VA840-0004 by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr
190326-N-VA840-0005 by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr
Black Eagles in action by Myra Abd Latip, on Flickr
LIMA '17 Day 1: KAI T-50 (Black Eagles, Republic of Korea Air Force) by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr
LIMA '17 Day 5 Session 1: KAI T-50 (Black Eagles, Republic of Korea Air Force) by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr
LIMA '17 Day 5 Session 1: KAI T-50 (Black Eagles, Republic of Korea Air Force) by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr
LIMA '17 Day 5 Session 2: KAI T-50 (Black Eagles, Republic of Korea Air Force) by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr
LIMA '17 Day 5 Session 2: KAI T-50 (Black Eagles, Republic of Korea Air Force) by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Westlife is back !








>


----------



## nazrey

> https://i.imgur.com/h7bU69t.png


In 2018 the country had a per capita GDP of $30,860 at purchasing power parity -- comparable to that of Portugal or Poland
https://twitter.com/business/status/1167929754885877771


----------



## nazrey

> - 2007 in Malaysia
> - 2008 in Malaysia
> - 2009 in Malaysia
> - 2010 in Malaysia
> - 2011 in Malaysia
> - 2012 in Malaysia
> - 2013 in Malaysia
> - 2014 in Malaysia
> - 2015 in Malaysia
> - 2016 in Malaysia
> - 2017 in Malaysia[
> - 2018 in Malaysia[


*2019 in Malaysia*
*January*
15 January - Perodua unveils new SUV 












24 January - The special Conference of Rulers is held in Istana Negara, Kuala Lumpur to elect the new 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong. Al-Sultan Abdullah Ri'ayatuddin Al-Mustafa Billah Shah of Pahang is elected as the 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong while Sultan Nazrin Muizzuddin Shah of Perak is elected as a Deputy Yang di-Pertuan Agong.
26-30 January - Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition






29 January - Pulau Indah Home to IKEA’s RM900mil Distribution Centre, Selngaor












31 January - The new 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Al-Sultan Abdullah Ri'ayatuddin Al-Mustafa Billah Shah of Pahang sworn-in, beginning his five-year term as Head of State.

*March*
23 March - Swedish home furnishing store, Ikea, opened its first northern region store in Batu Kawan, Penang (4th in Malaysia)










 










16 March - Citilink Indonesia's new Jakarta-Penang route sets off for Asean expansion
28 March - Proton delivers 8,500 units of X70 in first 100 days












*April*
15 April - Rapid KL buses to implement full cashless payment.
24 April - Water supply system improvement works at Sungai Selangor Phase 2 (SSP2) Water Treatment Plant.
29 April - TM One unveils new Cyberjaya data centre

*May*
1 May A research study undertaken by researchers from Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) and the National Space Agency of Malaysia (ANGKASA) launched to International Space Station (ISS)
17 May - Malaysia Airports gets ISO certification for anti-bribery management system

*June*
1 June - Two trains for the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line have arrived in Malaysia from South Korea after a 10-day journey by sea.












*July*
30 July - The installation of 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong Al-Sultan Abdullah Ri'ayatuddin Al-Mustafa Billah Shah, Sultan of Pahang at Istana Negara, Jalan Duta, Kuala Lumpur.

*August*
31 August – 62nd Independence and National Day of Malaysia (Merdeka Day)
31 August – Airbus announces new investment worth RM505 million in Msia

*September*
13 September - AirAsia named best low-cost airline for eighth straight year
20 September - Luqman Hakim Shamsudin became the first and youngest Malaysian football player to formally sign for Belgian club K.V. Kortrijk with a 5-year contract.
24 September - Proton unveils new logo, tagline with global market in mind












*October*
3 October - Malaysia Airlines expands European connectivity via codeshare with British Airways
10 October - Tenaga Nasional Bhd's wholly-owned unit TNB Energy Services Sdn Bhd (TNBES) and Malaysia Green Technology Corp (MGTC) has set aside RM1.5 million to put up 100 charging stations for electric vehicles (EV), at shopping malls and select 5-star hotels.
11 October - The first batch of ETS Business Class operations start on 11th October 2019.












16 October - Qatar Airways’ maiden flight to Langkawi from Doha has today arrived at the Langkawi International Airport 
25 October - AirAsia named Asia Pacific Digital Transformer of the Year at IDC DXa 2019












30 October - Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines sign codeshare pact
30 October - The Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh (RCSEd), in collaboration with Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia Medical Centre (UKMMC) and through the Tuanku Muhriz Travelling Fellowship, is looking at drafting up a programme to train doctors in rural healthcare.










 

31 October - Malaysia switched its television broadcast format from analogue to digital.

*November*
23 November - Universiti Malaya is world's 15th best university for engineering
29 November - Malaysia Airlines establishes code-share agreement with Turkish Airlines

*December*
13 December - Proton's flagship X70 begins production in Tg Malim
13 December - MAVCOM approved MAS and Japan Airlines' joint business agreement


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia wins world health award for fourth time*
Bernama
September 24, 2020 17:39 pm +08
Health director-general Tan Sri Dr Noor Hisham Abdullah dedicated the win, which was announced at the 2020 Medical Tourism Award ceremony in London yesterday, to all the stakeholders of Malaysia's healthcare sector.









Malaysia wins world health award for fourth time


KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 24): Malaysia has won the "Health and Medical Tourism: Destination of the Year" title for the fourth time. Health director-general Tan Sri Dr Noor Hisham Abdullah dedicated the win, which was announced at the 2020 Medical Tourism Award ceremony in London yesterday, to all the...




www.theedgemarkets.com





Thomson Hospital Expansion
Selangor

KPJ Damansara *NEW!*
Selangor

Gleneagles Hospital Kota Kinabalu
Sabah








Columbia Asia Hospital Bintulu
Sarawak

Prince Court Hospital
Kuala Lumpur








» 5 Popular Private Hospitals in MalaysiaClinicTrip


----------



## nazrey

> 2007 in Malaysia
> 2008 in Malaysia
> 2009 in Malaysia
> 2010 in Malaysia
> 2011 in Malaysia
> 2012 in Malaysia
> 2013 in Malaysia
> 2014 in Malaysia
> 2015 in Malaysia
> 2016 in Malaysia
> 2017 in Malaysia
> 2018 in Malaysia
> 2019 in Malaysia


*2020 in Malaysia
January*

1 January – Smoking ban officially takes place after a year-long grace period last year.
7–12 January – 2020 Malaysia Badminton Masters.
25 January - *COVID-19 pandemic in Malaysia*
The Malaysian government confirmed the *first cases* related to the COVID-19 pandemic in Malaysia. The cases include three Chinese citizens from Singapore and subsequently quarantined at Sungai Buloh Hospital.

*February*

7–14 February – 2020 Tour de Langkawi.
21 February
Prime Minister, Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad says the Pakatan Harapan presidential council meeting has given him the full trust on when to step down as Prime Minister which was decided by the presidential council which they met till late Friday night. Pakatan Harapan chairman said that after chairing the presidential council meeting, adding that he will decide when to step down after the Apec Summit in November to give its post to Dato Seri Anwar Ibrahim.
PKR president Datuk Seri Anwar Ibrahim has urged his party members as well as Pakatan Harapan coalition members to respect the decision made by the Pakatan presidential council on Friday night. The Port Dickson MP said he personally will not allow any of his party members to attack or condemn the decision that Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad has been given full discretion when to step down as prime minister, which will be after the Apec Summit in November.

22 February – Six-time Malaysian Super League champions Johor Darul Ta’zim (JDT) has officially moved into their new Sultan Ibrahim Stadium from Larkin Stadium, its previous venue. The new stadium was officiated by Johor Ruler Sultan Ibrahim Ibni Almarhum Sultan Iskandar on Saturday night.
*March*

1 March – Muhyiddin Yassin officially sworn in as Prime Minister at 10:30 a.m. in Istana Negara.
9 March – Prime Minister Muhyiddin Yassin formed his first cabinet, eight days after sworn in.
*April*

23 April – Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin announces that movement control order be extended for another two weeks until May 12.
*May*

TNB is world's 3rd strongest utilities brand, 2nd in Asia after Kepco







NEW TNB HQ (U/C)
*June*

23 June – Malaysia leads a 171 nation initiative at the United Nations to support U.N. Secretary General Antonio Guterras' appeal for a global ceasefire during the COVID-19 pandemic.
Malaysia has opened competitive bidding for one gigawatt (GW) of solar plants worth about RM4 billion, the largest capacity offered under its Large Scale Solar (LSS) scheme.
IDEMIA partners with RHB Bank to launch first recycled debit card in Asia-Pacific
US-Based NASA-JPL grants *K-One* licence to manufacture and distribute VITAL ventilators worldwide








UNIVERSITI Malaya (UM) has been ranked 59th among the world's top 1,000 universities in the latest edition of Quacquarelli Symonds World University Rankings (QS-WUR).








*July*

28 July – Ex-Prime Minister Najib Razak is found guilty of all seven charges in the first of five trials on the 1MDB scandal, being jailed 12 years and fined RM210 million as a result.
*August*

*Malaysia's doctor-population ratio surpasses WHO recommendation. *Malaysia currently has 71,041 medical doctors working in both the public and private sectors, making for a ratio of one doctor for every 454 people. The ratio is indeed better than one doctor for every 500 people.
MDEC and Bank Negara launch Fintech Booster programme to support fintech
Aerodyne, which received RM20 million investment capital from the Malaysian Industry-Government Group for High Technology (MIGHT) via the latter’s wholly-owned VentureTECH Sdn Bhd, *is now the world’s third-best drone services firm.*








*September*

26 September - *2020 Sabah state election*
Perikatan Nasional won the state election and formed government with Barisan Nasional and United Sabah Party and several allied independent politicians. The lack of strict standard operating procedures for the election and the return of voters and politicians from Sabah to Peninsular Malaysia had caused a significant influx of COVID-19 cases in Malaysia. Daily reported cases increased to three digit numbers in the following months. On 7 November, the Federal Government announced the implementation of a Conditional Movement Control Order in majority of states in the Peninsular and the state of Sabah due to the rising number of cases.

*Malaysia among top five non-EU countries sending students to UK, says high commissioner*
Malaysia wins world health award for fourth time. Health director-general Tan Sri Dr Noor Hisham Abdullah dedicated the win, which was announced at the 2020* Medical Tourism Award ceremony in London.*
Proton X50 rolls out at Tg Malim plant








MDEC collaborates with US-based SAS to launch certified software programme for students, *the first in Southeast Asia.*
TNB in a statement said the 30 megawatt (MW) plant has started its early operations 114 days ahead of schedule from the initial target on December 31, 2020.







LSS Bukit Selambau, Kedah
*October*

Microsoft Malaysia, MDEC and MaGIC launch 'Highway to a 100 Unicorns' initiative
Samsung partners with Universiti Malaya to boost STEM education
*November*

First global summit on Covid-19 therapy to be held in UiTM
Sungai Buloh Hospital Covid-19 team gets *Global Health Awards* recognition
Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) has been recognised as the "Best Hospital of the Year" in Asia Pacific in the 2020 *Global Health Asia Pacific Awards*
Universiti Teknologi Petronas has retained its position as the nation's number one private university in the QS Asia University Rankings 2021.









*DecemberHuman Development Report 2020*

Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM) is establishing a RM1 billion High Tech Facility-National Investment Aspirations (HTF-HIA), as announced under Budget 2021, to provide additional assistance for high-tech and innovation-driven SMEs affected by the Covid-19 pandemic.
Malaysia is now ranked the 16th most connected country, according to the DHL Global Connectedness Index 2020. The country is also the second most connected in the East Asia Pacific.
The United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) launched its *Human Development Report 2020* earlier today, which saw Malaysia scoring *0.810* in the Human Development Index (HDI), putting the country in the high classification tier.


----------

